# NC's 1st Lowrider Car Show



## LOWYALTY1

I'm gonna do the Car Show 5 de Mayo at Greensboro. I'm still working on the location. I wanna say THANKS to all the Car Clubs that are gonna help me out. Here are some pictures of cars that are getting ready to be at the Show. If anyone is coming post some pictures. 
Getting ready for the hydraulics on the 48.   MAY 6 2006 GREENSBORO COLISEUM 1921 WEST LEE STREET GREENSBORO, NC 27403 1-919-688-9741 ASK FOR CARLOS JR. :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

from the 48


----------



## LOWYALTY1

old school is getting ready for next year


----------



## LOWYALTY1




----------



## turnin-heads

i'm there... just let me know when and where


----------



## Guest

Hey Ruben,


All differences aside, Im glad to see your doing something good for the lowrider community in NC.



Good Luck.


----------



## tlc64impala

I would like to see this happen


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

Ruben, It was good talking to you on the phone tonight. Keep up the good work homie, And like i said, You can count on "Low Level's Finest C.C." to be there and help out in any way we can. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

And, I'll get you those pics and that # as soon as i can.


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastridin

:thumbsup: first lowrider only car show in nc we will make it happen hope we get all lowriders in nc to come out and support the lowrider movement thanks


----------



## turnin-heads

question.... 

if a front wheel drive car (mustang) pulls up.. done lowrider style (13s and juice) will he/she beable to show?


----------



## tlc64impala

TTT


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

damn ill have to sit that one out. thats when my wife is due to have our baby. oh well


----------



## NEVER FADED

when is this going to be????? next year????? breaking down my car this weekend, so i'm done for the year....unless this is going to be soon, then i'll wait....lmk


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

the post said its going to be a cinco de mayo show so i guess it is may 5


----------



## NEVER FADED

i'll be there.... send me some vender info, and i'll pull the black magic trailer on up too..


----------



## Mr Impala

nice 64 just lose them awful pep boys wipers


----------



## westcoastridin

any car can come as long as its done lowrider style so get yor spokes cleand up and come on down :thumbsup:


----------



## AzianCuty

My car will be there if the show happens...


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by mr_gbody_@Nov 22 2005, 08:59 PM~4259783
> *question....
> 
> if a front wheel drive car (mustang) pulls up.. done lowrider style (13s and juice) will he/she beable to show?
> *


Mustangs have NEVER been FWD.


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

mr_gbody i think he gotcha on that one lol


----------



## westcoastridin

:roflmao: yup :roflmao:


----------



## LOWYALTY1




----------



## lor1der

let me know where in nc and ill bring it up in the sunday car club meetings. i know street dreamz would love to show up


----------



## LOWYALTY1

bring all the cars  
any clubs from the west part of nc??
high point ,winston salem,


----------



## AzianCuty

Eastside Car Club will be there - hopefully everybody's car will be ready in time. I'm puttin' together a big ass car show for CPCC down here - I had a meeting with the dean the other night. We talkin' bout 150-250 cars - I'll update yall w/ some more info once we get everything organized.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!! I BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats what im talking about


----------



## NEVER FADED

:biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED

:biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED

:biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

:biggrin: Way to go, I wish I could be there but I will be in Iraq at that time  But good luck with the show, if I was here I would support it too


----------



## Mr. White

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWYALTY1




----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 23 2005, 08:28 PM~4267276
> *:biggrin:  Way to go, I wish I could be there but I will be in Iraq at that time    But good luck with the show, if I was here I would support it too
> *


good luck man take care and come back safe :thumbsup:


----------



## BLACKLOWRIDERS10

:biggrin: nice cars :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1




----------



## LOWYALTY1

MORE PICTURES (THIS CAR GOING TO BE AT THE SHOW)


----------



## Old School 1957

Yo Old School be ready to roll yo.......
Na Na I been drankin dat drank main.
Shannon woods throw up dem bowes...
[attachmentid=362588]


----------



## westcoastridin

whats up tim i see you still got the 57 looking clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Go Go F

Keep everyone updated would like do do that one you gonna have a hop/dance let us know


----------



## westcoastridin

defenetly a hop and dance competition main event :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. White

looks good :biggrin:


----------



## tlc64impala

This could be a really good show


----------



## El Diablo

sounds great guys us ky boys may make a road trip for this, let us know....


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Nov 23 2005, 08:04 PM~4267045
> *:biggrin:
> *


didnt i see this car for sale once in front of your house?


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

are we gonna have a L.I.L meeting area? my 64 wont be ready then but ill still go.. plus... i owe westcoastridin lunch


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 23 2005, 10:28 PM~4267276
> *:biggrin:  Way to go, I wish I could be there but I will be in Iraq at that time    But good luck with the show, if I was here I would support it too
> *


you just go over there and help keep the gas prices down :biggrin:


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Nov 26 2005, 04:22 PM~4280050
> *you just go over there and help keep the gas prices down :biggrin:
> *


LOL!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Nov 26 2005, 04:12 PM~4279737
> *didnt i see this car for sale once in front of your house?
> *


 maybe,, had a regal just like it,, had them both for sale until one went,,,, regals gone....lol


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Nov 26 2005, 05:21 PM~4280373
> *maybe,, had a regal just like it,, had them both for sale until one went,,,, regals gone....lol
> *


i was going to the beach one weekend and seen it..pretty damn sure that was it..bout snapped my neck looking back at it


----------



## dropjawcustoms

What's up guys. Look, I do understand that there are some people out there that don't care for Drop Jaw or whatever, but all differences aside, I would like to offer anything that we are capable of to a east coast lowrider show if this would happen. I don't care where it is, what date it is, just let me know and I'll help in anyway that our site is capable. There are a lot of haterz in the world, but all of them go to the site at some time or another, or they wouldn't have anything to hate on!! LOL Seriously, anything, just email me and let me know how we could help. Good luck!

Mike
DJM
www.dropjawmag.com
[email protected]


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Nov 26 2005, 06:40 PM~4280492
> *i was going to the beach one weekend and seen it..pretty damn sure that was it..bout snapped my neck looking back at it
> *


 yep,,, i did live right on the path to the beach,, moved from there now... :biggrin:


----------



## 1 sic 86

THAT IS A NICE ASS CUTTY BLACK MAGIC CUTTY CONGRATS


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by dropjawcustoms_@Nov 26 2005, 05:57 PM~4280625
> *What's up guys.  Look, I do understand that there are some people out there that don't care for Drop Jaw or whatever, but all differences aside, I would like to offer anything that we are capable of to a east coast lowrider show if this would happen.  I don't care where it is, what date it is, just let me know and I'll help in anyway that our site is capable.  There are a lot of haterz in the world, but all of them go to the site at some time or another, or they wouldn't have anything to hate on!!  LOL  Seriously, anything, just email me and let me know how we could help.  Good luck!
> 
> Mike
> DJM
> www.dropjawmag.com
> [email protected]
> *


THANKS MIKE NO HATERZ HERE I BEEN TO YOU GUYS SHOWS AND I KNOW THEIRS NOT A LOT OF LO LO'S BUT AT LEAST YOUR DOING SOMETHING KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK WEST LOWYALTY CAR CLUB :thumbsup:


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

> _Originally posted by dropjawcustoms_@Nov 26 2005, 05:57 PM~4280625
> *What's up guys.  Look, I do understand that there are some people out there that don't care for Drop Jaw or whatever, but all differences aside, I would like to offer anything that we are capable of to a east coast lowrider show if this would happen.  I don't care where it is, what date it is, just let me know and I'll help in anyway that our site is capable.  There are a lot of haterz in the world, but all of them go to the site at some time or another, or they wouldn't have anything to hate on!!  LOL  Seriously, anything, just email me and let me know how we could help.  Good luck!
> 
> Mike
> DJM
> www.dropjawmag.com
> [email protected]
> *


Thanx for lookin!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

I've got a question.



Who is gonna be responsible for judging the car show???


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Nov 26 2005, 06:35 PM~4280950
> *I've got a question.
> Who is gonna be responsible for judging the car show???
> *


i will  i dont know any of you guys....so id be fair :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

ummm.... one person cant judge a show


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

this i know......just offering to "help"


----------



## turnin-heads

hahaha....i got ya... sorry


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by mr_gbody_@Nov 26 2005, 07:20 PM~4281340
> *hahaha....i got ya... sorry
> *


 theres alot of lowriders in NC.. i thought they were few and far between...my eyes have been opened :biggrin: lets put this place on the map :0


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Nov 26 2005, 06:35 PM~4280950
> *I've got a question.
> Who is gonna be responsible for judging the car show???
> *


I GOT 3 OF MY HOMEBOYS FROM LOS ANGELES THAT I HOPE GET COME DOWN HERE AND DO SOME JUDGING THEY HAVE LOTS OF EXPIRIANCE SO NO PROBLEM THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

boy I'm tired, just got back from virginia. I had bad luck today. I got lost and a flat tire. Well not me my BUDDY did., but i was there hahaha


----------



## LOWYALTY1

burlington & durham nc are representing lowriders


----------



## LOWYALTY1

Lowrider Times Car Club from Sanford NC representing lowriders


----------



## LOWYALTY1

OLD SCHOOL CAR CLUB from greensboro NC representing lowriders


----------



## LOWYALTY1

LOW & BROKE CAR CLUB from smithfield NC representing lowriders


----------



## LOWYALTY1

TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB from FORT BRAGG NC representing lowriders


----------



## LOWYALTY1

CITY KNIGHTS CAR CLUB from fayetteville NC representing lowriders


----------



## LOWYALTY1

KRAZY KONSEPTZ CAR CLUB from Kinston NC representing lowriders


----------



## LOWYALTY1

LOW LEVEL'S FINEST CAR CLUB From Jacksonville NC representing lowriders


----------



## LOWYALTY1

LAYEBACK LUXURIES CAR CLUB from SC representing lowriders


----------



## LOWYALTY1

SUR CAR CLUB from Lexington NC representing lowriders


----------



## LOWYALTY1

BACKSTREET PASSION CAR CLUB from Kinston NC representing lowriders


----------



## LOWYALTY1

EASTSIDE CAR CLUB from Charlotte NC representing lowriders  
l


----------



## LOWYALTY1

STREET DREAMZ CAR CLUB from VA Beach VA representing lowriders


----------



## LOWYALTY1

any more clubs from NC SC VA??????????


----------



## Jeff

Might be worth a trip.


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Nov 27 2005, 11:54 AM~4284411
> * BACKSTREET PASSION CAR CLUB from Wallace NC representing lowriders
> *


correction: we are actually out of Kinston NC


----------



## LOWYALTY1

sorry about that


----------



## LOWYALTY1

AZTEC TOYS CAR CLUB from Chapel Hill NC (UNC)REPRESENTING LOWRIDERS


----------



## BLACKLOWRIDERS10

LOOK AT THIS  FROM NC


----------



## BLACKLOWRIDERS10

NICE CARS IN NC :thumbsup:


----------



## BLACKLOWRIDERS10

CAR CLUBS ???WHAT ABOUT G-RIDERZ CAR CLUB, THEY GOT SOME NICE RIDES!


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

> _Originally posted by BLACKLOWRIDERS10_@Nov 27 2005, 04:58 PM~4286498
> *CAR CLUBS ???WHAT ABOUT G-RIDERZ CAR CLUB, THEY GOT SOME NICE RIDES!
> *


Are G-Ridez still together?


----------



## Old School 1957

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Nov 25 2005, 04:07 PM~4274767
> *whats up tim i see you still got the 57 looking clean :thumbsup:
> *


  
No doubt Carlos!!Thanks, How you been homie? Hey the Fleetwood you used to have is for sale now. Its still clean as ever I saw it rollin the other day $5500
[attachmentid=365954]


----------



## BLACKLOWRIDERS10

I DONT KNOW ??THERE FROM CHARLOTTE RIGHT


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

> _Originally posted by BLACKLOWRIDERS10_@Nov 27 2005, 05:04 PM~4286533
> *I DONT KNOW ??THERE FROM CHARLOTTE RIGHT
> *


Yeah i believe they're from Charlotte. You're right, they did (do??) have some clean rides.


----------



## BLACKLOWRIDERS10

OH HELL NO , HE WANTS IT BACK LET ME CALL HIM UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLACKLOWRIDERS10

ANY MORE CAR CLUBS IN NC?????????????


----------



## BLACKLOWRIDERS10

HE JUST BOUGHT ANOTHER CADDY RIGHT NOW HE'S CURSING HIMSELF RIGHT NOW LOL


----------



## Old School 1957

> _Originally posted by dropjawcustoms_@Nov 26 2005, 08:57 PM~4280625
> *What's up guys.  Look, I do understand that there are some people out there that don't care for Drop Jaw or whatever, but all differences aside, I would like to offer anything that we are capable of to a east coast lowrider show if this would happen.  I don't care where it is, what date it is, just let me know and I'll help in anyway that our site is capable.  There are a lot of haterz in the world, but all of them go to the site at some time or another, or they wouldn't have anything to hate on!!  LOL  Seriously, anything, just email me and let me know how we could help.  Good luck!
> 
> Mike
> DJM
> www.dropjawmag.com
> [email protected]
> *


Mike you and Glenn both been cool to me and my homies.Keep on repn' them Lo Lo's
[attachmentid=365963]
[attachmentid=365964]
[attachmentid=365965]


----------



## BLACKLOWRIDERS10

WHERES YOUR OLD CAR AT NOW OLDSCHOOL??
BOY ,I MISS THAT CAR!


----------



## BLACKLOWRIDERS10

YOU CAN SEE THAT CAR A MILE AWAY


----------



## [email protected]

is old school the same club that has/had the black guy with the older white/pink thunderbird yearssssssssssss ago? The plaque he had in his car was a lot bigger and a different design. Just wondering because I haven't seen that guy in over 6 years I guess. He used to make trips up to my hometown of Danville to cruise sometimes.


----------



## Old School 1957

I'm not sure where the car is now.I traded it for the 57 and that guy sold it.The guy that used to have the thunderbird had the first Old School plaque,Clarence made it,that was back in the day.That was a cool dude that had the bird I never see it rolling anymore.Style Master made ours 6 yrs. ago,which we're not a car club we are more like a family.I've been through the car club thing myself you know how that goes....You ever roll in D-ville anymore.I used to come up there back in the day to check out Kriket/Chuck (Explicit)


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:biggrin: whats up rollo6fo, impala john, old school 1957 :biggrin:


----------



## Old School 1957

What up Ruben?How you been?
Jorge's 48
[attachmentid=366027]


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

what up


----------



## Old School 1957

Lowyalty Rep'n 
[attachmentid=366028]
[attachmentid=366029]


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Nov 27 2005, 08:06 PM~4286927
> *I'm not sure where the car is now.I traded it for the 57 and that guy sold it.The guy that used to have the thunderbird had the first Old School plaque,Clarence made it,that was back in the day.That was a cool dude that had the bird I never see it rolling anymore.Style Master made ours 6 yrs. ago,which we're not a car club we are more like a family.I've been through the car club thing myself you know how that goes....You ever roll in D-ville anymore.I used to come up there back in the day to check out Kriket/Chuck (Explicit)
> *


I use to roll danville, but I haven't in 5+ years. I'm working on getting back to that LOL. Going off to school resulted in selling everything I had to help fund it, except for a few select items in the garage. Now I'm working on getting married and funding for a house, so funds for a ride aren't my highest priority right now. 

I used to be a member of that club as well until I dropped out in 2000.

Clarence, man I haven't heard that name in a long assssssss time LMAO. Last time I saw him was at nopi 97. That guy with the tbird was pretty cool.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

6 impalas we took that day & one caddy
LOWYALTY
IT WAS NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Nov 27 2005, 08:18 PM~4287042
> *6 impalas we took that day & one caddy
> LOWYALTY
> IT WAS NICE :thumbsup:
> *


was that the fall peidmont show this year? I went to the spring show and after that decided never to go back LMAO. I remember seeing the rag 67, the white galaxie, and one or two more rides. I used to like going to the piedmont shows 5 years ago, but have only gone to a few since then.


----------



## Old School 1957

[attachmentid=366041]
My Homies 59,man it was soooo... clean,sold it before he could roll it.Man made him an offer he couldn't refuse....
Yeah Ruben thats how you do it,like us we roll together to the show and park together(I Love that shot)


----------



## LOWYALTY1

HELL YEAH
I FEEL THE SAME WAY
IT WAS IN THE SUMMER
HOT AS HELL


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Nov 27 2005, 08:23 PM~4287090
> *[attachmentid=366041]
> My Homies 59,man it was soooo... clean,sold it before he could roll it.Man made him an offer he couldn't refuse....
> Yeah Ruben thats how you do it,like us we roll together to the show and park together(I Love that shot)
> *


who bought it? A rag 59 is my dream car. I know where one sits by the original owner. 348 rag just sitting. He cranks it every now and again but refuses to even talk about selling it. I made him an offer years ago and his wife was yelling at him as I was leaving because he said no. LMAO. He even has pictures of himself driving it out of the showroom. :0 

I know where a 283 rag is as well just sitting, but old guy won't sell it either.

AND NEITHER HAVE ANY PLANS TO RESTORE THEM AND BOTH WOULD BE SIMPLE RESTORATIONS, well as simple as a restoration can go lol.

My homie's brother owns sinclair's impala parts and has a 59 almost the same color combo, but I haven't seen it in a while.


----------



## Old School 1957

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 27 2005, 09:21 PM~4287071
> *was that the fall peidmont show this year?  I went to the spring show and after that decided never to go back LMAO.  I remember seeing the rag 67, the white galaxie, and one or two more rides.  I used to like going to the piedmont shows 5 years ago, but have only gone to a few since then.
> *


I know what you mean.Piedmont I can take it or leave it,but I still like to roll and let people see some 13's rollin around.The biggest thing I think we can do(people who love lowriding)is roll even if its not a "show" that is specifically for us.We got to keep this thing alive.I've been personally rolling 13's since 1994.My first set were Mclean's bolt ons I paid like $1200 for them bitches,I've rolled 13's ever since.Good for you with the fam. and all. Thats how you do it.I take my wife and girl to the shows with me/make them a part of the scene.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

i love that picture old school , im going to look at it again (i be back)


----------



## Old School 1957

Not sure who bought it I know it was an older guy,he has a bunch of cars.
This is one around my way for sale I been checking out.95% done
[attachmentid=366060]


----------



## Old School 1957

Still trying to sell the '57.It would make someone a nice ride.Most people around here don't want a 57 unless it has corvette rallys on it. Anyone interested hit me up [email protected]
[attachmentid=366067]


----------



## LOWYALTY1

for sale


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Nov 27 2005, 08:55 PM~4287366
> *for sale
> *


that is my homie's old truck, Tommy White in VA Beach. I haven't seen it in years. We used to be in the same club together. Man I remember riding in the back of it drinking a beer in Pigeon Forge one year. :biggrin:


----------



## Old School 1957

Yeah I haven't seen that ride in awhile myself.Wasn't that ride in LRM?Or Minitkn


----------



## Old School 1957

[attachmentid=366104]
Also trying to sale this 68 fastback. Good car to build $800 obo


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Nov 27 2005, 09:02 PM~4287418
> *Yeah I haven't seen that ride in awhile myself.Wasn't that ride in LRM?Or Minitkn
> *


LRM it was. LRM did the shoot on Sunday after the slamsession 98 april show.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

nice


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Nov 27 2005, 06:06 PM~4286931
> *:biggrin: whats up rollo6fo, impala john, old school 1957 :biggrin:
> *


Waz'zup Homie??!! :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Old School 1957

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Nov 27 2005, 10:07 PM~4287471
> *nice
> *


You know who to call when you on the side of the road now.


----------



## Old School 1957

Thats why I decided to get a rollback.I've been stranded and some ignorant bitch trys to drag you car up and tears the front valance up or won't even haul your car just because it has hydraulics on it.The Jerrdan bed was made for lowered cars and I can pull the '57 on there without dragging at all.Old School Transport(336)382-0707
[attachmentid=366119]


----------



## LOWYALTY1

any more car clubs????


----------



## westcoastridin

heres my old 65 on 13's


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Nov 27 2005, 10:49 PM~4288024
> *heres my old 65 on 13's
> *



ahhhhh now thats a piece of work right there. I love a sweet 65. Wish i could find one.


----------



## Hang Time Mazda

> _Originally posted by BLACKLOWRIDERS10_@Nov 27 2005, 06:58 PM~4286498
> *CAR CLUBS ???WHAT ABOUT G-RIDERZ CAR CLUB, THEY GOT SOME NICE RIDES!
> *


g-ridez are done for as far as i know... most of them arent with a club anymore or are with eastsiders. jason who started g-ridez was at my place the other day and didnt even seem interested in the sport anymore, but yet he posted on here this week saying he is back. i dont think he can make his mind up LOL


----------



## Hang Time Mazda

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Nov 27 2005, 09:35 PM~4287619
> *Thats why I decided to get a rollback.I've been stranded and some ignorant bitch trys to drag you car up and tears the front valance up or won't even haul your car just because it has hydraulics on it.The Jerrdan bed was made for lowered cars and I can pull the '57 on there without dragging at all.Old School Transport(336)382-0707
> [attachmentid=366119]
> *



thats some good looking rides you have. that 57 is so damn sweet. the rollback is a nice truck too. i like the color on it, also has the right engine :thumbsup: personaly i dont like the jerr-dan bed. dont really like any jerr-dan's. if you ever decide to get another rollback, look into a century right aproach, the bed is hinged near the tail and almost lays flat on the ground.


once again, sweet ass rides


----------



## westcoastridin

heres another one of my old rides..............single pump


----------



## westcoastridin

old lowyalty rides


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Nov 27 2005, 08:34 PM~4287206
> *I know what you mean.Piedmont I can take it or leave it,but I still like to roll and let people see some 13's rollin around.The biggest thing I think we can do(people who love lowriding)is roll even if its not a "show" that is specifically for us.We got to keep this thing alive.I've been personally rolling 13's since 1994.My first set were Mclean's bolt ons I paid like $1200 for them bitches,I've rolled 13's ever since.Good for you with the fam. and all. Thats how you do it.I take my wife and girl to the shows with me/make them a part of the scene.
> *



Are you sure it was 94? I remember the Candy Tangerine Nissan from before 94 wasnt it, then again, 1994 was a long ass year for me. Thats the year I put hydraulics on myu Acura (yes it was lame, but it was clean).


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Nov 28 2005, 12:04 AM~4288588
> *. Thats the year I put hydraulics on myu Acura (yes it was lame, but it was clean).
> *


you got to have pics :roflmao: my bad homie had to laugh


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Nov 27 2005, 07:01 PM~4286516
> *Are G-Ridez still together?
> *



I think one of the biggest players is out of the game with them. Big Brent and his homie started Eastside and I think they are making their stronger. Brent is a good ass guy. Im not gonna bring up my club, some people know who we are, and what we stand for and aint uthing changed a few guys have taken a braeak and a few potentials members have made their way around the club. Notorious isnt going anywhere, whe might hybernate but sometimes we see it fit to go to drink rather than go to a show. 

But who knows mabye Notorious can bring out some cars before the show.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Nov 28 2005, 12:10 AM~4288629
> *you got to have pics :roflmao: my bad homie had to laugh
> *



sorry no pics, I am having a hard type typing. Damn sleep meds is kickin in fast.


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Nov 27 2005, 10:10 PM~4288629
> *you got to have pics :roflmao: my bad homie had to laugh
> *


its cool we all got to start with  something


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Nov 27 2005, 10:15 PM~4288674
> *I think one of the biggest players is out of the game with them. Big Brent and his homie started Eastside and I think they are making their stronger. Brent is a good ass guy. Im not gonna bring up my club, some people know who we are, and what we stand for and aint uthing changed a few guys have taken a braeak and a few potentials members have made their way around the club.    Notorious isnt going anywhere, whe might hybernate but sometimes we see it fit to go to drink rather than go to a show.
> 
> But who knows mabye Notorious can bring out some cars before the show.
> *


Cool. Hope you guys can make it to the show. I'd like to meet some of you. I saw a couple of your members at Slamsession about 3 years ago, But didn't get a chance to meet them. I remember one of the guys had some tattoos covering one arm.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Nov 28 2005, 12:17 AM~4288691
> *its cool we all got to start  with   something
> *


i know i know just fuckin with N 76 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Nov 28 2005, 12:17 AM~4288691
> *its cool we all got to start  with   something
> *



yeah, it was 1994. i drive it a year non stop. The I sold my 65 Impala and I got a 1970 Monte Carlo drove it around with 13's. Then I bought a NEW S-10 then I put hydraulics on it with 13's. Then I decided to sell all that off and I had 2 Cadillac with 14" knockoffs, the I had 3 Cutlass Supremes with 13 or 14 knockoffs on them, then I buit a cutlass hopper, double pumps, 10 batteries, Adex the whole 9 yards, then I got 2 64 Impala's one was a bucket SS one was straight Impala, but I sold that once I had my 1985 Fleetwood, nice car, 15k miles, then I got a 67 Impala then I got my 84 Coupe Deville 16k miles, then I ended up with another 67 and a 76 Landau 2 door glasshouse with 12k miles.


Currently the glasshouse is getting alot of attention, I got an LA painter lined up for paint, and Bowtie Connection is doing the interior. The engine itself will blow people away really fast. I got old school Zeniths and 5.20 for the car, and the setup is something that will have to wait to see at the last minute.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

need to see it again (love this picture) PIEDMONT CAR SHOW


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Nov 28 2005, 12:20 AM~4288712
> *i know i know just fuckin with N 76 :biggrin:
> *


If there is a show here, I think you should come up. :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Nov 28 2005, 12:38 AM~4288860
> *:thumbsup:
> *



So the show is May 5th??


----------



## LOWYALTY1

WHAT DO YOU THINK IMPALA JOHN?


----------



## LOWYALTY1

WHAT CAR CLUB HES IN???????OR SOLO


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Nov 27 2005, 10:43 PM~4288900
> *WHAT DO YOU THINK IMPALA JOHN?
> *


'Bout what?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Nov 28 2005, 12:47 AM~4288926
> *WHAT CAR CLUB HES IN???????OR SOLO
> *



Thats Kelly's car, I dont think he is reppin a club anymore.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

ABOUT THE IMPALAS


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Nov 27 2005, 10:51 PM~4288954
> *ABOUT THE IMPALAS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

So what are the exact dates for the show? Indoor or outdoor?


----------



## westcoastridin

still i the works got some sponsors now we are trying to find a good place in greensboro with no dirt i hate when people have them on dirt fields you spend hour or two cleaning your car just to take it to a fucking dirt field :twak: hope to have bouth indoor and outdoor date [SIZE=14 MAY 5th


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Nov 28 2005, 12:33 AM~4288812
> *If there is a show here, I think you should come up.  :biggrin:
> *


I WOULD LIKE TO PROBLY MORE ACTION UP THERE THEN THERE IS DOWN HERE


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

May 5th is on friday


----------



## LOWYALTY1

it be that saturday


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

what bout the Greesboro Colisieum that place is huge


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by O_G_4life_@Nov 28 2005, 09:50 AM~4290052
> *what bout the Greesboro Colisieum that place is huge
> *



THATS A GREAT IDEA. NOT ONLY IS IT HUGE, BUT ITS BIG ENOUGH THAT YOU COULD HAVE A COUPLE OF CAR SHOWS WITHOUT ANY SCHEDULE CONFLICT, AND THATS GONNA BE A BUSY WEEKEND ANYWAY WITH CONCERTS AND FESTIVALS ALL OVER NC.


----------



## Old School 1957

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Nov 28 2005, 01:04 AM~4288588
> *Are you sure it was 94? I remember the Candy Tangerine Nissan from before 94 wasnt it, then again, 1994 was a long ass year for me. Thats the year I put hydraulics on myu Acura (yes it was lame, but it was clean).
> *


Whats up Jason?Yes my first ride was a '91 Mitsubishi (like Wayne's)I got it in '94
Man I thought I did something back then.I was a bagboy at Harris Teeter saved every pay check just to get them 13's.First night I drove it I ripped the shocks off that bitch.Sounds wack to most but thats when I fell in love with Lowriders.Sold that got the Nissan had it juiced and Kandy painted in '96.Sold it got that '81 Coupe Deville from Shorty had it Kandy painted Limegold,sold it, spent two years alot of blood, sweat, and tears and built the blue '64.I remember fighting with my wife because I would sneak to Hubbards to by parts.Man my old lady hated Hubbards(before you were there)David who used to work there and James both might remember that.Sold it got the Tangerine '64 vert juiced it with an "amateur setup"as some have said that made it in Lowrider Magazine,Representin' NC (A longtime dream of mine)and traded it for the '57.Its good to see eveyone finally coming together for one thing LOWRIDING.....
[attachmentid=366595]


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Nov 28 2005, 10:20 AM~4290163
> *Whats up Jason?Yes my first ride was a '91 Mitsubishi (like Wayne's)I got it in '94
> Man I thought I did something back then.I was a bagboy at Harris Teeter saved every pay check just to get them 13's.First night I drove it I ripped the shocks off that bitch.Sounds wack to most but thats when I fell in love with Lowriders.Sold that got the Nissan had it juiced and Kandy painted in '96.Sold it got that '81 Coupe Deville from Shorty had it Kandy painted Limegold,sold it, spent two years alot of blood, sweat, and tears and built the blue '64.I remember fighting with my wife because I would sneak to Hubbards to by parts.Man my old lady hated Hubbards(before you were there)David who used to work there and James both might remember that.Sold it got the Tangerine '64 vert juiced it with an "amateur setup"as some have said that made it in Lowrider Magazine,Representin' NC (A longtime dream of mine)and traded it for the '57.Its good to see eveyone finally coming together for one thing LOWRIDING.....
> [attachmentid=366595]
> *



Damn Tim it does seem like the Nissan was before 94 for some reason. 

And trust me, alot of wives probably hate Hubbards, we ship to "alternate" addresses all the time just because of that reason.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Nov 28 2005, 10:23 AM~4290182
> *
> And trust me, alot of wives probably hate Hubbards, we ship to "alternate" addresses all the time just because of that reason.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Old School 1957

I know time flys by.Seems like yesterday going to shows seeing Wayne tear his shit up fix it then drive it home.I remember seeing Blu rolling to Nopi back in '96 or'97 in his '63 hot as a bitch no AC drove down there and back rid'n Dirty on 85.Thats what I'm talking about we need to be doing that every weekend.Even G-Ridez back in the day at Booger Bash,they rolled up in a line 10-15 deep all on 13's and switches.Thats the NC I want people to see.Not imports but the real OG dudes thats been rollin' we need to make our presence known.Even if it is a wack show like piedmont lets roll up in that bitch 30 deep hit some switches drink some Cold Corona's w/lime.......
[attachmentid=366598]Repn' at the Myrtle Beach ******* show


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Nov 28 2005, 10:56 AM~4290340
> *Even if it is a wack show like piedmont lets roll up in that bitch 30 deep hit some switches drink some Cold Corona's w/lime.......
> [attachmentid=366598]Repn' at the Myrtle Beach ******* show
> *



those shows will be better if more lowriders do show up. im guilty of never going to shows myself, but i know when my glasshouse is finished (hopefully late spring) i will go to all the shows as long as a few lowriders are gonna show up.


----------



## Old School 1957

Sounds good to me,


----------



## Guest

> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Notorious76, 83Coupe, O_G_4life
> *





:wave:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY




----------



## 83Coupe

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Nov 28 2005, 12:12 PM~4290420
> *:wave:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Nov 28 2005, 10:56 AM~4290340
> *I know time flys by.Seems like yesterday going to shows seeing Wayne tear his shit up fix it then drive it home.I remember seeing Blu rolling to Nopi back in '96 or'97 in his '63 hot as a bitch no AC drove down there and back rid'n Dirty on 85.Thats what I'm talking about we need to be doing that every weekend.Even G-Ridez back in the day at Booger Bash,they rolled up in a line 10-15 deep all on 13's and switches.Thats the NC I want people to see.Not imports but the real OG dudes thats been rollin' we need to make our presence known.Even if it is a wack show like piedmont lets roll up in that bitch 30 deep hit some switches drink some Cold Corona's w/lime.......
> [attachmentid=366598]Repn' at the Myrtle Beach ******* show
> *


wayne costa?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Nov 28 2005, 10:56 AM~4290340
> *I know time flys by.Seems like yesterday going to shows seeing Wayne tear his shit up fix it then drive it home.I remember seeing Blu rolling to Nopi back in '96 or'97 in his '63 hot as a bitch no AC drove down there and back rid'n Dirty on 85.Thats what I'm talking about we need to be doing that every weekend.Even G-Ridez back in the day at Booger Bash,they rolled up in a line 10-15 deep all on 13's and switches.Thats the NC I want people to see.Not imports but the real OG dudes thats been rollin' we need to make our presence known.Even if it is a wack show like piedmont lets roll up in that bitch 30 deep hit some switches drink some Cold Corona's w/lime.......
> [attachmentid=366598]Repn' at the Myrtle Beach ******* show
> *


man i miss helping wayne fix/work on his trucks in the parking lots at hotels and after the competition. I remember staying at hotels and we would all be on the 3rd floor and wayne would be running 100ft+ extension cords out of our rooms down the columns to charge his batteries the night before shows.  I remember g-rides rolling down 85 coming back from atlanta in 97 or 98 I believe. We passed them and they had a line of cars rolling.

Still to this day, I remember how tight johnny and outkast stood out at LRM 2001 with their line of 5 cars. rag 61, rag 62, ht 62, ht 64, and a 74 caprice I believe they were.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Nov 28 2005, 12:31 PM~4290966
> *wayne costa?
> *



yes.

:angel: :angel:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 28 2005, 12:43 PM~4291017
> *
> Still to this day, I remember how tight johnny and outkast stood out at LRM 2001 with their line of 5 cars.  rag 61, rag 62, ht 62, ht 64, and a 74 caprice I believe they were.
> *



his 59 should look good when complete also.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Nov 28 2005, 01:15 PM~4291197
> *his 59 should look good when complete also.
> *


Believe that.  

WoW! The top looks Badass!


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:i was working at KFC in Dade City FL
$4.25 an hour. i had a 74 malibu. i dump my girlfriend (too much money on her not enough on my car)still in high school. took 3 to 4 months to save the money for the paint job , knockoffs couldnt afford it ,so i bought some SUPREMES WITH SOME 5.20S, CUT MY SPRINGS IN THE BACK, THEN I WORK ON MY INTERIOR,
MY FIRST CAR CLUB WAS
LATIN DESIRE 
THEN GOT MY GIRL BACK!!!!
LOWYALTY1


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Nov 28 2005, 01:12 PM~4291179
> *yes.
> 
> :angel:  :angel:
> *


  I REMEMBER THE BAD ASS TRUCK DANCING HIM AND DAVID DONE


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Nov 28 2005, 12:29 PM~4291680
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:i was working at KFC in Dade City FL
> $4.25 an hour. i had a 74 malibu. i dump my girlfriend (too much money on her not enough on my car)still in high school. took 3 to 4 months to save the money for the paint job , knockoffs couldnt afford it ,so i bought some SUPREMES WITH SOME 5.20S, CUT MY SPRINGS IN THE BACK, THEN I WORK ON MY INTERIOR,
> MY FIRST CAR CLUB WAS
> LATIN DESIRE
> THEN GOT MY GIRL BACK!!!!
> LOWYALTY1
> *


Damn homie, Sounds like something out of a movie. LOL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BLACKLOWRIDERS10

LOWRIDER MOVIE :thumbsup:


----------



## BLACKLOWRIDERS10

LOWYALTY1 even picked up his first 2 kids from the hospital when they were born in the same lowrider. The last one he picked him up with the minivan. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BLACKLOWRIDERS10

LOWYALTY1 HAS A MEETING WITH THE GREENSBORO COLISIEUM NEXT MONDAY, HESTER PARK TOLD HIM NEXT WEEK CAUSE EVERYBODY ON VAC. HE'S LOOKING AROUND FOR A GOOD SPOT :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Nov 28 2005, 01:15 PM~4291197
> *his 59 should look good when complete also.
> *


I'm sure it will.  

When is the b-day? Make it on a weekend!!! :cheesy:


----------



## smalltownVA

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Nov 28 2005, 12:31 PM~4290966
> *wayne costa?
> *


 :angel: Good dude right there. He is definitely missed.


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Nov 27 2005, 09:46 AM~4284381
> * LOW LEVEL'S FINEST CAR CLUB From Jacksonville NC representing lowriders
> *


Low Level's Finest C.C. line up in front of Club Coconutz.
[attachmentid=366873]


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 28 2005, 05:17 PM~4292693
> *
> 
> When is the b-day?  Make it on a weekend!!!  :cheesy:
> *



Dec 23rd. Thats on a Friday. :cheesy:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:biggrin: you look soooooo happy :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Nov 28 2005, 05:36 PM~4292836
> *Dec 23rd. Thats on a Friday.  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ðøwñ §øú†h Røllër§

mayo 5 is a friday, is your show gonna be a 2 day event over the weekend? our club wont be there but you got our support and we hope it turns out deep where ever you hold it :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

thanks  
hows new orleans?


----------



## LOWYALTY1

DECEMBER 2 IN THE MORNING LISTEN TO G105.1, WESTCOASTRIDIN IS GOING TO BE ON IT , HE'S GOING TO SAY SOMETHING ABOUT THE CARSHOW!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

HE WAS IN THE NEWS ,NOW ON THE RADIO
CAN I HAVE YOUR AUTOGRAPH :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Old School 1957

Word I'll check it out.....


----------



## Ðøwñ §øú†h Røllër§

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Nov 28 2005, 09:10 PM~4294267
> *thanks
> hows new orleans?
> *


the lowest low riders are drying out, were not just low, we are be-low "sea level" that is. :uh: Thanks for asking


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:thumbsup:


----------



## Old School 1957

Lo-lo's from the past,NC,SC,VA.......
[attachmentid=367657]Salters '61 man I loved this ride, still one of my favs.
[attachmentid=367658]from B-bash '98 I think
[attachmentid=367659]Duke's old '75 (super clean)


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Nov 29 2005, 10:06 AM~4297524
> *Lo-lo's from the past,NC,SC,VA.......
> 
> [attachmentid=367659]Duke's old '75 (super clean)
> *



thats a 74.


----------



## Old School 1957

Na homie its definantly a '75 Impala not a '74 Caprice, its all good, they are kinda hard to tell the difference. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Nov 29 2005, 10:26 AM~4297599
> *Na homie its definantly a '75 Impala not a '74 Caprice, its all good, they are kinda hard to tell the difference. :biggrin:
> *


its early


i just need to wake up


----------



## Old School 1957

O.K. post up a '75 front end so we can see the difference,if you got it....I'm not the 74-76 expert so I may be wrong.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Nov 29 2005, 10:33 AM~4297617
> *O.K. post up a '75 front end so we can see the difference,if you got it....I'm not the 74-76 expert so I may be wrong.
> *



I think I looked at the front end wrong.


----------



## Old School 1957

Yeah its all good like I say they are hard to tell apart just by glancing at them.
Its cool you owe me a cold Corona now. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Nov 29 2005, 10:41 AM~4297648
> *Yeah its all good like I say they are hard to tell apart just by glancing at them.
> Its cool you owe me a cold Corona now. :biggrin:
> *



DEAL


----------



## Guest

I am working on a picture of 74-76 Impala and Caprice front ends to distinguish the differences.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

74 caprice that was on ebay


----------



## Old School 1957

[attachmentid=367687]


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

i am thirsty too :biggrin:


----------



## Old School 1957

[attachmentid=367689]74 Impala


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

it would be nice to have the front ends of every year posted. They are difficult to tell apart


----------



## Old School 1957

Man that was a clean ass '75 probably the cleanest I've seen in a long time to be all original


----------



## Guest

I like my 76 Impala front end, but I know alot of guys like swapping to the 76 Caprice for the square headlights.


----------



## Old School 1957

Yeah thats a clean ride also.Is it all original or what?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Nov 29 2005, 11:07 AM~4297767
> *it would be nice to have the front ends of every year posted.  They are difficult to tell apart
> *




Im working on a 8x11 picture of all the 74-76 front ends, kinda like a side by side comparison from Impala to Caprice.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

It seems like each year they would take the Earlier year caprice grills and make them similar for the upcoming year Impalas.


----------



## Old School 1957

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Nov 29 2005, 12:10 PM~4297785
> *Im working on a 8x11 picture of all the 74-76 front ends, kinda like a side by side comparison from Impala to Caprice.
> *


Thats one way to do it. Education is very important..... :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

the 76 impala looks like the 75 caprice grill or similar


----------



## Old School 1957

Aren't the ass ends different also.The Caprice raps around right??


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Nov 29 2005, 11:10 AM~4297783
> *Yeah thats a clean ride also.Is it all original or what?
> *



Yeah, was all original. 19k miles. Original paint and interior.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Nov 29 2005, 11:16 AM~4297803
> *Aren't the ass ends different also.The Caprice raps around right??
> *



One way to tell from a Caprice and an Impala is between the headlight bezels and the grille there is a painted strip on the Impala, but the Caprice grille and trim pretty much touches the headlight bezel with no painted divider.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Every once in a while I get real thrown off track on the cars. :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

That is a super clean one you got there. Did you ever juice it? Looks like you put some 13's on it..

Check out this DONK! (sp?) -- Is it Donk or Dunk???


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Nov 29 2005, 11:28 AM~4297843
> *That is a super clean one you got there.  Did you ever juice it?  Looks like you put some 13's on it..
> 
> 
> *




I put some 14's on.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Here's a couple more old pix


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

I am thinking this was at Booger Bash a LONG time ago..


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

NOPI NATIONALS .. ATLANTA, GEORGIA


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

61 bubble


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Nov 28 2005, 10:20 AM~4290163
> *'81 Coupe Deville from Shorty had it Kandy painted Limegold*


i have an old picture from the fayetville high school show back in 98 (i think) of shorty's caddy with the center gold daytons on it with "bullet holes" in the fender. Didn't you have a "Kandy" plaque in the back of the caddy when it was painted limegold? I remember rolling up on it in greensboro one night and it looked like it had that plaque in it. Similar to the one that james used to have in his 64 bel air i think. That's been a long time ago, so I may have things confused.


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Nov 29 2005, 11:14 AM~4297798
> *Thats one way to do it. Education is very important..... :biggrin:
> *


i honestly can say i dont care for any of the 70s models imps or caprices :0


----------



## Old School 1957

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 29 2005, 07:39 PM~4301043
> *i have an old picture from the fayetville high school show back in 98 (i think) of shorty's caddy with the center gold daytons on it with "bullet holes" in the fender.  Didn't you have a "Kandy" plaque in the back of the caddy when it was painted limegold?  I remember rolling up on it in greensboro one night and it looked like it had that plaque in it.  Similar to the one that james used to have in his 64 bel air i think.  That's been a long time ago, so I may have things confused.
> *


Yeah,thats the one. That was one of my most favorite rides. That bitch would hit 40 at nothing.
James 3 wheelin'....That car has been juiced 13 yrs
[attachmentid=368329]


----------



## Old School 1957

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Nov 29 2005, 08:51 PM~4301560
> *i honestly can say i dont care for any of the 70s models imps or caprices :0
> *


No doubt, but free knowledge is always a plus.I roll a 57 so I can't say I do either but
I might would roll a '75 drop if I had one right......hell throw some 13's on it I'll roll a Chevette... :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

my brother is working on his 1970 impala
hydraulics are next for the 1970 impala :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Nov 29 2005, 07:51 PM~4301560
> *i honestly can say i dont care for any of the 70s models imps or caprices :0
> *



its hard to understand why anyone would dump over 50k into one aint it. :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Nov 29 2005, 09:37 PM~4302310
> *its hard to understand why anyone would dump over 50k into one aint it.  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


I have always loved 75-76 caprices/impalas, but now since you own one, I don't like them, go figure. :dunno:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Nov 29 2005, 07:56 PM~4301599
> *Yeah,thats the one. That was one of my most favorite rides. That bitch would hit 40 at nothing.
> James 3 wheelin'....That car has been juiced 13 yrs
> [attachmentid=368329]
> *


you know whatever happened to Ta-won's purple caddy? Used to have the 4 pumps/ 16 batteries done by Reds in LA in early/mid 90s? I know Shorty bought it from him I think, but last I heard it was sitting at his old shop in winston with rusted undercarriage chrome and broken glass. :angry: His caddy was tight as hell 10 years ago.


----------



## NEVER FADED

:biggrin: getting sleepy........lol


----------



## LOWYALTY1

kings of queens is on :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 29 2005, 10:46 PM~4302984
> *I have always loved 75-76 caprices/impalas, but now since you own one, I don't like them, go figure.  :dunno:
> *



your gonna love my b-day party. and the bar there, TRUST ME.


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Nov 29 2005, 09:37 PM~4302310
> *its hard to understand why anyone would dump over 50k into one aint it.  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


ya, you should get a real classic


----------



## Old School 1957

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 29 2005, 11:51 PM~4303045
> *you know whatever happened to Ta-won's purple caddy?  Used to have the 4 pumps/ 16 batteries done by Reds in LA in early/mid 90s?  I know Shorty bought it from him I think, but last I heard it was sitting at his old shop in winston with rusted undercarriage chrome and broken glass.  :angry: His caddy was tight as hell 10 years ago.
> *


Yeah,it sat at Shorty's old shop for a long time. Windows busted out hydros stole off it,then this dude named Ed bought it and I think he got it rolling put some 14's on it thats the last I heard.That was a clean car,had Southern Star on the trunk or something like that.That car would sky fo sho.....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Nov 30 2005, 12:23 AM~4303983
> *your gonna love my b-day party.  and the bar there, TRUST ME.
> *


 :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Nov 30 2005, 12:23 AM~4303983
> *your gonna love my b-day party.  and the bar there, TRUST ME.
> *


is it gonna be an open bar???? :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: 
:barf:

If not......... :guns: :ugh: :dunno: :twak: :burn: :scrutinize: :banghead:

PM with details...............


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 30 2005, 12:15 PM~4306213
> *is it gonna be an open bar????  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> :barf:
> 
> If not......... :guns:  :ugh:  :dunno:  :twak:  :burn:  :scrutinize:    :banghead:
> 
> PM with details...............
> *



yes, with 2 bar tenders.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Nov 30 2005, 01:13 PM~4306596
> *yes, with 2 bar tenders.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

whats up everybody


----------



## UNIDOS

I have been to a few booger bash shows and all the Slam Sessions up to 02.. Not many people know about the Booger bash shows.. haha weekend of drinkin and T&A... haha


----------



## 86BUICKREGAL

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Nov 30 2005, 05:49 PM~4309412
> *I have been to a few booger bash shows and all the Slam Sessions up to 02..  Not many people know about the Booger bash shows.. haha weekend of drinkin and T&A... haha
> *


yeah booger bash back in the day was the shit..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Nov 30 2005, 07:49 PM~4309412
> *I have been to a few booger bash shows and all the Slam Sessions up to 02..  Not many people know about the Booger bash shows.. haha weekend of drinkin and T&A... haha
> *


the mid to late 90s boogerbashes were great. The last one of 2000 was ok.

3 day show :cheesy: . The judges and judging was wack. I remember 2000 had drive thru judging and it was a fucking dirt pit. Plus them guys didn't like lowriders what so ever.


----------



## UNIDOS

> _Originally posted by 86BUICKREGAL_@Nov 30 2005, 07:55 PM~4309470
> *yeah booger bash back in the day was the shit..
> *



Halloween car show was the best ever for back then... the early slam sessions were the best.


----------



## 86BUICKREGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 30 2005, 05:56 PM~4309476
> *the mid to late 90s boogerbashes were great.  The last one of 2000 was ok.
> 
> 3 day show  :cheesy: .  The judges and judging was wack.  I remember 2000 had drive thru judging and it was a fucking dirt pit.  Plus them guys didn't like lowriders what so ever.
> *


your right but it was one huge party


----------



## 86BUICKREGAL

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Nov 30 2005, 05:58 PM~4309493
> *Halloween car show was the best ever for back then... the early slam sessions were the best.
> *


yeah they were the shit!!!


----------



## UNIDOS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 30 2005, 07:56 PM~4309476
> *the mid to late 90s boogerbashes were great.  The last one of 2000 was ok.
> 
> 3 day show  :cheesy: .  The judges and judging was wack.  I remember 2000 had drive thru judging and it was a fucking dirt pit.  Plus them guys didn't like lowriders what so ever.
> *


well we never went for the show, we went for the party.. was a lot of whackness going on for cars there. I broke my frame between the cab and the bed on one side and had to drive home like that back to MD

GOODTIMES!!!!


----------



## UNIDOS

> your right but it was one huge party
> [/quo
> 
> yea with no cops, idots or rice burners..


----------



## 86BUICKREGAL

> your right but it was one huge party
> [/quo
> 
> yea with no cops, idots or rice burners..
> 
> 
> 
> the good ol days are officially gone!!
Click to expand...


----------



## [email protected]

yeah everything was a big ass party until that year, 99 i think, when some fools took it upon themselves to trash the bathrooms. :uh: It was a great drunken cruise fest at night. :cheesy:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 30 2005, 06:56 PM~4309476
> *the mid to late 90s boogerbashes were great.  The last one of 2000 was ok.
> 
> 3 day show  :cheesy: .  The judges and judging was wack.  I remember 2000 had drive thru judging and it was a fucking dirt pit.  Plus them guys didn't like lowriders what so ever.
> *



yea,, minitruckers...... mini mania.. we still served them though......lol


----------



## NEVER FADED

start them out young........lol


----------



## NEVER FADED

don't try this at home........lol


----------



## NEVER FADED

i think i miss my linc.....


----------



## turnin-heads

do you own a car that isnt black? hahaha


----------



## LOWYALTY1

nice color :thumbsup:


----------



## turnin-heads




----------



## LOWYALTY1

nice video gbody
:happysad: :happysad: :happysad: 
i miss eddie


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by mr_gbody_@Dec 1 2005, 03:23 AM~4312308
> *do you own a car that isnt black? hahaha
> *



one, don't think i wasn't looking for a black one either,, still might paint this black.lol


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Nov 30 2005, 09:33 PM~4310531
> *don't try this at home........lol
> *



after this , i had to take the cutty for an aportion,, it was pregnet with a black monte.

lol :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## turnin-heads

lol


----------



## NEVER FADED

http://sikgraphics.com/videos/2nd_hop.MOV

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

NICE VIDEO IM GOING TO CALL YOU FRIDAY BLACK MAGIC


----------



## LOWYALTY1

OLD PICTURES


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 1 2005, 09:38 PM~4317962
> *NICE VIDEO  IM GOING TO CALL YOU FRIDAY  BLACK MAGIC
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## BLACKLOWRIDERS10

look at this shit one of the carshows i went last year in nc the trophies for lowrider and trophies for imports what do you think about this?? FUCK THEM</span>


----------



## pink63impala

WTF? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by BLACKLOWRIDERS10_@Dec 2 2005, 01:47 PM~4322165
> *look at this shit one of the carshows i went last year in nc the trophies for lowrider and trophies for imports what do you think about this??                                      FUCK THEM</span>
> *


i hope your kidding :angry:


----------



## NEVER FADED

:biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED

:biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED

:biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED

:biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED

:biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED

:biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED

i'm bored and missed up on pain killers............lol... had some dental work done today,, my mom took the kids for me and i can't talk yet,, so i'm blowing l.i.l. up.... :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

cool i call you saturday


----------



## NEVER FADED

where's wezz-e??????


----------



## Virginia_Paul_Wall

i have a car show every day in my driveway........


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by Virginia_Paul_Wall_@Dec 2 2005, 06:00 PM~4324234
> *i have a car show every day in my driveway........
> *



me too


----------



## LOWYALTY1

george going to be one of the judges for the show he's 64


----------



## LOWYALTY1

lets have a bikin contest right now


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 2 2005, 07:28 PM~4325010
> *george going to be one of the judges for the show  he's 64
> *


 thats clean :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

i pick #5 on the left :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLACKLOWRIDERS10

#1 on right


----------



## BLACKLOWRIDERS10

should we do the same thing for imports 
fuck them carshows i hate imports :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :ugh:


----------



## BLACKLOWRIDERS10

# 1 on right who's with me


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by BLACKLOWRIDERS10_@Dec 2 2005, 07:46 PM~4325133
> *should we do the same thing for imports
> fuck them carshows i hate imports :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :ugh:
> *


i say we break down all the lowrider classes and then so you can still get their money have 2 import classes for the whole show ( mild & wild)


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:biggrin: #5 looks good :biggrin: 2 imports class  
blacklowriders10 told me about the show, so i brought all the lowyalty cars & made a little car shows in front of them everybody from that show came to look at the lowriders that guy wanted to put the cars in the show i told him fuck you, then police came & told us to leave so we did  to me it's disrespectful to lowriders CAR SHOWS IN NC DONE BY IMPORTS


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 2 2005, 08:23 PM~4325300
> *:biggrin: #5 looks good    :biggrin:            2 imports class
> blacklowriders10 told me about the show, so i brought all the lowyalty cars & made a little car shows in front of them everybody  from that show came to look at the lowriders that guy wanted to put the cars in the show i told him fuck you, then police came & told us to leave so we did   to me it's disrespectful to lowriders
> *


VERY MUCH SO,,, but don't bring your self down to their (to whoever threw that show) level... still do the same awards for the imports,, just use those 2 classes.... they will complain,, but i or we have been complaining for years,, let them have a taste :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:thumbsup:


----------



## turnin-heads

you could have 60000 lowrider classes, and ONE import class.. and there would be more imports than lowriders there... damn i hate them


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Dec 1 2005, 09:10 PM~4317824
> *http://sikgraphics.com/videos/2nd_hop.MOV
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


bump :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

how many '' did you hit it look like your first couple of hits were a lil off


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Dec 3 2005, 09:42 AM~4327998
> *how many '' did you hit  it look like your first couple of hits  were a lil off
> *


 beleive it or not,, didn't have hardly any spring in there then....lol shouldn't even have got that high,, so it was very hard to hit, cause i couldn't let it bottom out for smacking my crossmember on the ground


----------



## NEVER FADED

heres the fix to that,,full stack 3 &1/2 ton coils pre pressed and ready for hopping :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT

I'll be ready for this show. Time to put in some work.


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Dec 3 2005, 12:15 PM~4328495
> *I'll be ready for this show. Time to put in some work.
> *



nice pic,, wheres my car,, i remember it was in the back of that shot.........lol


----------



## LOWYALTY1

i see it
look at the picture for 10 min 
its there :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWYALTY1




----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 3 2005, 08:04 PM~4330617
> *
> *


 need to delete some messages,, your maibox is full :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

fix the problem black magic :thumbsup:


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Dec 3 2005, 01:15 PM~4328495
> *I'll be ready for this show. Time to put in some work.
> *


i seen a red 64 at maacco..it that yours?


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Dec 4 2005, 06:39 AM~4333047
> *i seen a red 64 at maacco..it that yours?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWYALTY1




----------



## LOWYALTY1

WHAT DO YOU THINK ? WORKING ON THE FLYERS FOR NEXT YEAR


----------



## LOWYALTY1

SOMETHING IS WRONG WITH MY COMPUTER


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

Flyer looks good homie. Keep up the good work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## turnin-heads

need to put on it that its an all lowrider show.. no imports!!!!

looks good tho


----------



## pink63impala

what does it say at the bottom?


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 4 2005, 06:57 PM~4335500
> * WHAT DO YOU THINK ? WORKING ON THE FLYERS FOR NEXT YEAR
> *


 so do yall have everything worked out with the location????


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mr_gbody_@Dec 4 2005, 08:17 PM~4335642
> *need to put on it that its an all lowrider show.. no imports!!!!
> 
> *


also put on it, QUALITY matters, not QUANTITY.................... 

looks good


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 5 2005, 06:44 PM~4342913
> *also put on it, QUALITY matters, not QUANTITY....................
> 
> looks good
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

tomorrow im going to the greensboro colisieum to talk about the car show


----------



## LOWYALTY1

The bottom of the Flyer says: 
Bring your lowriders and your families to have fun celebrating the month of the year.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

whats up CITY KNIGHTS


----------



## LOWYALTY1

I WAS THERE AT CITY KNIGHTS COOKOUT AFTER THE SHOW TWO YEARS


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 5 2005, 07:52 PM~4342982
> *tomorrow im going to the greensboro colisieum to talk about the car show
> *


no telling how much they would want..........

What about holding it at the carolina circle mall parking lot? (didn't they just tear that mall down?) There is 4 places to eat right next to it (wendys, mcds, 2 more I think). I showed at a show there back in 98 and it was nice. 

Just throwing that out.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

CAROLINA CIRCLE WHERE'S THAT AT


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 5 2005, 08:09 PM~4343076
> *CAROLINA CIRCLE WHERE'S THAT AT
> *


its on 29 heading into greensboro from danville. If you know where A&T University is then it is only couple minutes from there.

Do you know where the 29/40 intersection is?

More easily put, it is about 10 minutes from the civic center


----------



## LOWYALTY1

YEAH


----------



## KadillakKing

flyers looking goo man... :guns:


----------



## NEVER FADED

what up everyone,, slowday....lol

bump


----------



## LOWYALTY1

long day at work


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 4 2005, 08:57 PM~4335500
> * WHAT DO YOU THINK ? WORKING ON THE FLYERS FOR NEXT YEAR
> *



Flyer looks good homie. Cant wait for the show. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:uh: greensboro is charging $1,000.00 per section :uh:
we going to have classes for trucks is
13 rims& 14 rims or lowrider style (lowriders trucks)

anything else (min trucks)
what do you think?


----------



## LOWYALTY1

i worked on two flyers heres one of them


----------



## LOWYALTY1

or this one


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 6 2005, 04:35 PM~4349687
> *:uh: greensboro is charging $1,000.00 per section :uh:
> we going to have classes for trucks is
> 13 rims& 14 rims or lowrider style  (lowriders trucks)
> 
> anything else (min trucks)
> what do you think?
> *


have you thought about what your going to charge for registration??? what about vender spots???? i would also try finding some local sponsership.... 

on the truck classes i would start with a bomb class, then other truck, if i good deal of trucks show up , you could think then , about maybe breaking it up into a few classes.. 

my 2 cents


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

2nd one...first one is to busy...to much going on...jus my 2 cents though


----------



## [email protected]

on the back of the flyer list all of the classes so Rice burners will realize that there are no classes for them and HOPEFULLY not come...........

Hell, on the back put in big ass words, NO RICE/TUNERS/DUMBASSES ALLOWED!!!


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 6 2005, 03:35 PM~4349687
> *:uh: greensboro is charging $1,000.00 per section :uh:
> we going to have classes for trucks is
> 13 rims& 14 rims or lowrider style  (lowriders trucks)
> 
> anything else (min trucks)
> what do you think?
> *


 No Mini Trucks or Imports!!!! Remember homie, We want to keep it all Lowrider. That's the whole point of having a "Lowrider Show". 
Don't get me wrong though, I still think you should let "Lowrider Trucks" and "Euro Lowriders" attend. As long as they are done in lowrider fashion (Wire rims, Hydros, Custom Paint and Interior, etc...)


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

so what if a old impala showed up with 18's and bags? would he be able to enter the show? being hes not traditional


----------



## LOWYALTY1




----------



## RoLLo6Fo

that would be nice


----------



## LOWYALTY1

does anyone know how much it is to get 1 or 2 police officers?


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:thumbsup:


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Dec 6 2005, 04:13 PM~4349985
> *No Mini Trucks or Imports!!!! Remember homie, We want to keep it all Lowrider. That's the whole point of having a "Lowrider Show".
> Don't get me wrong though, I still think you should let "Lowrider Trucks" and "Euro Lowriders" attend. As long as they are done in lowrider fashion (Wire rims, Hydros, Custom Paint and Interior, etc...)
> *


Just some examples......

Euro Lowriders
[attachmentid=376608][attachmentid=376610]

Lowrider Truck
[attachmentid=376615]


----------



## LOWYALTY1

what about them cars if they show up? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 6 2005, 04:36 PM~4350209
> *what about them cars if they show up? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


they would be some good comedy relief


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 6 2005, 06:36 PM~4350209
> *what about them cars if they show up? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


we would all just line up and laugh and point at the car in front of the owner.......... :biggrin:


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 6 2005, 04:36 PM~4350209
> *what about them cars if they show up? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Once again, You're trying to have a "LOWRIDER" show. Does that look like a Lowrider??????? NO.


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Dec 6 2005, 04:46 PM~4350296
> *Once again, You're trying to have a "LOWRIDER" show. Does that look like a Lowrider??????? NO.
> *


If you start letting shit like that in or Imports and Mini Trucks, Then you're just gonna have a regular 'ol show, Just like the shit we're all used to going to already.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Dec 6 2005, 06:46 PM~4350296
> *Once again, You're trying to have a "LOWRIDER" show. Does that look like a Lowrider??????? NO.
> *


i think he has the concept down of what a lowrider is, he was just kidding........


----------



## KadillakKing

can i bring my bike????? lmao..lol :guns:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 6 2005, 06:36 PM~4350209
> *what about them cars if they show up? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you simply tell them that they are not allowed to show, but that they sure are welcome to pay $5 and come into the show as a spectator.  :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 6 2005, 06:40 PM~4350248
> *we would all just line up and laugh and point at the car in front of the owner.......... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 6 2005, 07:18 PM~4351112
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


good idea :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

IM READY


----------



## westcoastridin

ok guys this is going to be a all lowrider show only that means your car has to be done lolo style there will not be any fake and the furius cars minis ext i know we probobly lose money ensted of makeing money but somebody has to take that first step and make this happen for lolos here in n.c who know it just might be huge :biggrin: but ehter way it still going to be all lolos no mather what . hope everybody suports us and hopefully we can do it every year :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

suup kelly need my cadi mannnnnnnnnnnnn :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

YOU KNOW WHAT TO DO RIGHT SELL SOME OF YOUR OTHER CARS


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Dec 7 2005, 06:15 AM~4354000
> *ok guys this is going to be a all lowrider show only that means your car has to be done lolo style there will not be any fake and the furius  cars minis ext i know we probobly lose money ensted of makeing  money but somebody has to take that first step and make this happen for lolos here in n.c who know it just might be huge  :biggrin: but ehter way it still going to be all lolos no mather what . hope everybody suports us and hopefully we can do it every year :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: I second that motion.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

We talked about it last night. We are gonna have all lowrider classes 
The topic is NC 1st Lowrider Car Show
We will see what happens in the show. You know that there are gonna be some people that are gonna try to bring them kind of cars knowing its a LOWRIDER CAR SHOW. :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

Right now I'm going to Greensboro Coliseum and some other locations.


----------



## PAW PAW

HAVE YOU THOUGHT OF ASHBORO MALL OR THE BIG PARKING LOT AT J.R S IN BUR.


----------



## westcoastridin

we will check out all options :thumbsup:


----------



## PAW PAW

U THE MAN LOS...LET ME KNOW IF THERE IS ANY THING I CAN DO


----------



## LOWYALTY1

i got a location for the show
2401 randleman rd greesboro, nc
the old k-mart :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

THANKS FOR LOOKING OUT OLD SCHOOL THE LOCATION IS PERFECT


----------



## LOWYALTY1

9:00AM TO 7:00PM LOWRIDER CAR SHOW 
HYDRAULIC COMPETITION
BIKINI CONTEST

7:00PM TO 10:00 PM CHAMPIONSHIP BOXING & KING OF THE RING MATCHES :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 7 2005, 09:11 AM~4354131
> * We talked about it last night. We are gonna have all lowrider classes
> The topic is NC 1st Lowrider Car Show
> We will see what happens in the show. You know that there are gonna be some people that are gonna try to bring them kind of cars knowing its a LOWRIDER CAR SHOW. :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


Put on the flyer, no tuners or minis, NO EXCEPTIONS EVEN IF YOUR CLUB HAS THOSE TYPE OF MEMBERS (YOU CAN SHOW WITHOUT THOSE MEMBERS OR NOT AT ALL :biggrin: )........ 

Put on the flyer things like this:

*must have lowrider style wheels (ex. wires)
*Nothing over 20" wires (i pesonally would say nothing over 14" LOL)
*no airbags unless on 13 or 14" wires
*no "underconstruction" rides that are all primered up and shit (i hate that shit)

THINGS LIKE THAT, but that may narrow it down a little farther than you want. Hell a show with only 1 nice ass lowrider is fine with me.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:biggrin: black magic bring that belt to the show :biggrin: Has anyone been to that location and watched the boxing matches? The owner is helping me out by letting me use the parking lots. She's also having boxing matches that night so everyone can enjoy watching it.


----------



## PAW PAW

how much is the fee too enter


----------



## LOWYALTY1

you might have two belts in the end of the day of the show or none


----------



## LOWYALTY1

not sure but $15 or $20 per car


----------



## BLACKLOWRIDERS10

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastridin

ok here is how the hydraulic stuff is going to go down we will have the folowing classes single pump,double pump,car single pump double pump truck dancers car and truck togrther now we are going to have a belt for the radical hop. on the radical hop any body can enter anything goes the champion will get some cash and the belt you get to keep it till the next year when you come back to defend you title as king . also if you have some type of rivalry with some one this will be the place to do your thing tell them to pull up to your bumper and let it ride . if you guys agree or disagree with the stuff that we got so far feel free to let us know :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

why a belt???????????? Hopping and dancing comps is ok because some people enjoy that, but why give away a belt to designate a "king"? I guess some people like that sort of thing, but to me it's stupid.

and about the rivalries and anything goes, let's not encourage ghetto shit where people are throwing money on hoods. this doesn't need to turn into some fools thinking they are on a pumps n dumps 1998 video in a park. ALSO YOU SHOULD NOT ALLOW SHIT ASS GHETTO BUCKETS LOOKING LIKE THEY HAVE BEEN PULLED FROM THE JUNKYARD A WEEK EARLIER TO COMPETE. 

Keep it a classy show all around.


----------



## blvddown

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 7 2005, 10:44 PM~4360061
> *why a belt????????????  Hopping and dancing comps is ok because some people enjoy that, but why give away a belt to designate a "king"?  I guess some people like that sort of thing, but to me it's stupid.
> 
> and about the rivalries and anything goes, let's not encourage ghetto shit where people are throwing money on hoods.  this doesn't need to turn into some fools thinking they are on a pumps n dumps 1998 video in a park.  ALSO YOU SHOULD NOT ALLOW SHIT ASS GHETTO BUCKETS LOOKING LIKE THEY HAVE BEEN PULLED FROM THE JUNKYARD A WEEK EARLIER TO COMPETE.
> 
> Keep it a classy show all around.
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by blvddown_@Dec 7 2005, 10:47 PM~4360085
> *:ugh:
> *


what i'm saying is keep everything to a respectable standard. :uh:


----------



## turnin-heads

uffin:


----------



## blvddown

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 7 2005, 10:52 PM~4360139
> *what i'm saying is keep everything to a respectable standard.  :uh:
> *


 YES NO JUNK......BUT THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH A LITTLE CASH AND STREET PLAY...


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 7 2005, 06:58 PM~4357915
> *:biggrin: black magic bring that belt to the show :biggrin:  Has anyone been to that location and watched the boxing matches? The owner is helping me out by letting me use the parking lots. She's also having boxing matches that night so everyone can enjoy watching it.
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

Cory...You have been called out. :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Dec 8 2005, 07:39 AM~4362403
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> Cory...You have been called out. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

LOS GIVE ME A CALL ON MY CELL


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 7 2005, 08:52 PM~4360139
> *what i'm saying is keep everything to a respectable standard.  :uh:
> *


just dont get too strict with it..have fun with it..i think the "belt" is a cool idea


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Dec 8 2005, 01:15 PM~4364044
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 7 2005, 08:44 PM~4360061
> *why a belt????????????  Hopping and dancing comps is ok because some people enjoy that, but why give away a belt to designate a "king"?  I guess some people like that sort of thing, but to me it's stupid.
> 
> and about the rivalries and anything goes, let's not encourage ghetto shit where people are throwing money on hoods.  this doesn't need to turn into some fools thinking they are on a pumps n dumps 1998 video in a park.  ALSO YOU SHOULD NOT ALLOW SHIT ASS GHETTO BUCKETS LOOKING LIKE THEY HAVE BEEN PULLED FROM THE JUNKYARD A WEEK EARLIER TO COMPETE.
> 
> Keep it a classy show all around.
> *


man come on we are trying to make this itresting and fun there is nothing wrong with the belt or people hoping against each other we will have that going on no matter what . you can call it stupid all you want BUT IT STILL GOING TO GO DOWN if you dont like our ideas simply just dont go our stupid asses will have fun with out you


----------



## SW713

ya'll N.C. boys reppin hard..keep it up. :thumbsup:




p.s., i know up in dallas, they got the king of the streets. i think they give out a belt to the 'king'. it makes things more interesting and fun, go for it.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Nov 26 2005, 10:12 PM~4281752
> *I GOT 3 OF MY HOMEBOYS FROM LOS ANGELES THAT I HOPE GET COME DOWN HERE AND DO SOME JUDGING THEY HAVE LOTS OF EXPIRIANCE SO NO PROBLEM THERE  :thumbsup:
> *



who are they?????????


----------



## NEVER FADED

somebody needs to make some hop sticks,,, i got my welder working on a frame, so he's busy....lol :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

its cold this morning :thumbsdown:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Dec 8 2005, 08:47 PM~4368496
> *man come on  we are trying to make this itresting and fun there is nothing wrong with the belt or people hoping against each other we will have that going on no matter what . you can call it stupid all you want  BUT IT STILL GOING TO GO DOWN  if you dont  like our ideas simply just dont go our stupid asses will have fun with out you
> *


and we can only wear dress shoes and button up shirts....and you have to make reservations to hop... is that classy enuff


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 8 2005, 11:05 PM~4368617
> *who are they?????????
> *



NO ANSWER?????????


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Dec 9 2005, 10:02 AM~4370246
> *and we can only wear dress shoes and button up shirts....and you have to make reservations to hop... is that classy enuff
> *



:rofl: I'd like to make my reservations now to hop. 


Single pump....Table for two. :biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Dec 9 2005, 12:08 PM~4371060
> *:rofl:        I'd like to make my reservations now to hop.
> Single pump....Table for two. :biggrin:
> *


I NEED 1 TICKET FOR GENERAL ADMISSION.ARE THEY CHEAPER IN ADVANCE? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Dec 8 2005, 10:47 PM~4368496
> *man come on  we are trying to make this itresting and fun there is nothing wrong with the belt or people hoping against each other we will have that going on no matter what . you can call it stupid all you want  BUT IT STILL GOING TO GO DOWN  if you dont  like our ideas simply just dont go our stupid asses will have fun with out you
> *


Hell you sure got hostile quick :uh: :dunno: I didn't say there was anything wrong with hopping, although I do think it is ignorant myself.

i'm just saying people don't need to act all ghetto and shit, dress like something they aren't for example. You shouldn't allow people to talk shit and cussing at each other blah blah blah and throwing money everywhere, at least not where all the spectators can see/hear it because a lot will have children. I've been to so many shows both as a spectator and participant that the environment was ridiculous and the event staff allowed it go on. 

Also the participants and spectators should be informed that they should represent lowriding in the most positive way. They don't need to be hitting switches through the roads of greensboro, blaring music everywhere they go in the city, ect.... If this turns out to be a big ass lowrider show (which would be great), the greensboro PD will most likely notice it and they don't need to see people acting ignorant. From the greensbor PD i have encountered in the past, they already don't like lowriders.

My hometown use to be a great place to cruise. People would come from 2 hours away to cruise back in the mid-late 90s with lowriders, but then some of the younger fools and ricer boys starting doing stupid shit on the road and it fucked it up for everyone. :angry:

I hope the show is a success and have told Lowyalty I would help out in any way possible, which he has already asked me about a couple things.


----------



## the GRINCH

hey timbo you think i should break out tha GRINCH or bring one of the verts


----------



## the GRINCH

theres a pic for ya kelly :0


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 9 2005, 12:10 PM~4371473
> *theres a pic for ya kelly :0
> *


 stop trying to steal christmas..........lol :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 8 2005, 09:05 PM~4368617
> *who are they?????????
> *


i dont think you would know them there are couple of friends from school here are the names any way MIGUEL MURGA AKA EL MOUSER HUGO DIAZ LIL NENE GONSALEZ THEY HAVE BEEN LOWRIDING AS LONG AS I HAVE I THINK THEY WOULD BE GREAT JUDGES :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 9 2005, 10:30 AM~4371202
> *Hell you sure got hostile quick  :uh: :dunno:  I didn't say there was anything wrong with hopping, although I do think it is ignorant myself.
> 
> i'm just saying people don't need to act all ghetto and shit, dress like something they aren't for example.  You shouldn't allow people to talk shit and cussing at each other blah blah blah and throwing money everywhere, at least not where all the spectators can see/hear it because a lot will have children.  I've been to so many shows both as a spectator and participant that the environment was ridiculous and the event staff allowed it go on.
> 
> Also the participants and spectators should be informed that they should represent lowriding in the most positive way.  They don't need to be hitting switches through the roads of greensboro, blaring music everywhere they go in the city, ect....  If this turns out to be a big ass lowrider show (which would be great), the greensboro PD will most likely notice it and they don't need to see people acting ignorant.  From the greensbor PD i have encountered in the past, they already don't like lowriders.
> 
> My hometown use to be a great place to cruise.  People would come from 2 hours away to cruise back in the mid-late 90s with lowriders, but then some of the younger fools and ricer boys starting doing stupid shit on the road and it fucked it up for everyone.  :angry:
> 
> I hope the show is a success and have told Lowyalty I would help out in any way possible, which he has already asked me about a couple things.
> *


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 9 2005, 11:30 AM~4371202
> *Hell you sure got hostile quick  :uh: :dunno:  I didn't say there was anything wrong with hopping, although I do think it is ignorant myself.
> 
> i'm just saying people don't need to act all ghetto and shit, dress like something they aren't for example.  You shouldn't allow people to talk shit and cussing at each other blah blah blah and throwing money everywhere, at least not where all the spectators can see/hear it because a lot will have children.  I've been to so many shows both as a spectator and participant that the environment was ridiculous and the event staff allowed it go on.
> 
> Also the participants and spectators should be informed that they should represent lowriding in the most positive way.  They don't need to be hitting switches through the roads of greensboro, blaring music everywhere they go in the city, ect....  If this turns out to be a big ass lowrider show (which would be great), the greensboro PD will most likely notice it and they don't need to see people acting ignorant.  From the greensbor PD i have encountered in the past, they already don't like lowriders.
> 
> My hometown use to be a great place to cruise.  People would come from 2 hours away to cruise back in the mid-late 90s with lowriders, but then some of the younger fools and ricer boys starting doing stupid shit on the road and it fucked it up for everyone.  :angry:
> 
> I hope the show is a success and have told Lowyalty I would help out in any way possible, which he has already asked me about a couple things.
> *


 you've been watching to much tv....... how often you seen people around here throwing money on their hoods and cusing each other...... me never,, we get up and hop and have a good time without all that.. and me personally, reguardless of where i'm at,, you pull up on me and i see no cops around,, you getting hit on....lol.. just have to be smart enough to take a look around first.


----------



## the GRINCH

if you need any judges i will be more than glad to help out . the comment about primmered cars is bull a lowrider is a lowrider no matter what color you are so i say sport what you got or can afford as long as your are true to it .im sure everyone has been in that stage at one point in time . i think some people are affraid of primmer sometimes becouse they know sometimes a primmered car can break it off in them and they dont want to be embarassed . :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :banghead:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Dec 9 2005, 12:08 PM~4371060
> *:rofl:        I'd like to make my reservations now to hop.
> Single pump....Table for two. :biggrin:
> *


smoking or non smoking? :biggrin: Would you like to see the menu? :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

We are gonna have the show insured. :thumbsup:
the liability insurance wasn't a bad price either.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Dec 9 2005, 02:15 PM~4371872
> *you've been watching to much tv....... how often you seen people around here throwing money on their hoods and cusing each other...... me never,, we get up and hop and have a good time without all that.. and me personally, reguardless of where i'm at,, you pull up on me and i see no cops around,, you getting hit on....lol.. just have to be smart enough to take a look around first.
> *


the last lowrider video i watched was probably a pumps n dumps back in 99 or 2000, and it was stupid then. I'm simply saying that acting that way does not need to be encouraged. I know toooooooooo many people that are into lowriding, but feel the need to act all gangstafied and dress all dickied out at shows and have bling bling in their mouth thinking that that makes them even more a lowrider and thinking that people look at them and say, "damn that guy is a straight west coast rida." :uh: I know tooooo many people like that.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

black magic are the parts in


----------



## blvddown

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 9 2005, 07:49 PM~4374294
> *the last lowrider video i watched was probably a pumps n dumps back in 99 or 2000, and it was stupid then.  I'm simply saying that acting that way does not need to be encouraged.  I know toooooooooo many people that are into lowriding, but feel the need to act all gangstafied and dress all dickied out at shows and have bling bling in their mouth thinking that that makes them even more a lowrider and thinking that people look at them and say, "damn that guy is a straight west coast rida."  :uh:  I know tooooo many people like that.
> *


ANY NAMES????


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 9 2005, 06:49 PM~4374294
> *the last lowrider video i watched was probably a pumps n dumps back in 99 or 2000, and it was stupid then.  I'm simply saying that acting that way does not need to be encouraged.  I know toooooooooo many people that are into lowriding, but feel the need to act all gangstafied and dress all dickied out at shows and have bling bling in their mouth thinking that that makes them even more a lowrider and thinking that people look at them and say, "damn that guy is a straight west coast rida."  :uh:  I know tooooo many people like that.
> *


 i know the kind of peps your talking about,, but i know they are none of us :biggrin: everyone that i have meet around here ( or on layitlow) into lowriding around here have been straight up people.. i know a few that are not, but them are the ones who really don't show, just do it to ride


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 9 2005, 06:52 PM~4374308
> *black magic are the parts in
> *



rims are in,, hydro order isn't,, calling vegas now to see whatz up


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Dec 9 2005, 09:17 PM~4375125
> *rims are in,, hydro order isn't,, calling vegas now to see whatz up
> *



guess they gone for today.. i'll talk to him in a pm or phone call one this weekend and let you know


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:thumbsup:


----------



## smalltownVA

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 9 2005, 07:49 PM~4374294
> *the last lowrider video i watched was probably a pumps n dumps back in 99 or 2000, and it was stupid then.  I'm simply saying that acting that way does not need to be encouraged.  I know toooooooooo many people that are into lowriding, but feel the need to act all gangstafied and dress all dickied out at shows and have bling bling in their mouth thinking that that makes them even more a lowrider and thinking that people look at them and say, "damn that guy is a straight west coast rida."  :uh:  I know tooooo many people like that.
> *


 :nono:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by smalltownVA_@Dec 10 2005, 10:59 AM~4378277
> *:nono:
> *


 :uh: well except for your 40" single pump hopper back in 98, hopping is stupid.  Plus yours was nice all around. Not an expensive setup, just some prohopper pumps and oil systems with only 6 batteries, plus the dumps were suspended with hardlines. :0 

:wave:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

i bet you say the glass is "half empty" dont you.. relax..live a little :uh:


----------



## PAW PAW

GRINCH YOU HAVE BEEN WORKING ON THAT SLED FOR 5 CHRISMAS'S WILL YOU FINISH IT ALL READY ..... GOT ANY DROPS FOR SELL NEED ONE WONT ONE HAVE TO HAVE ONE LET ME KNOW WHAT'S IN THE BAG


----------



## LOWYALTY1

took some pictures today in greensboro. thats the location for the car show we are gonna have.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

at the car wash in greensboro


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 11 2005, 03:37 PM~4384085
> *at the car wash in greensboro
> *


s-10 got the lean on with them front tires


----------



## turnin-heads

looks pretty good
i'll be there


----------



## LOWYALTY1

the s-10 ,is on the ground


----------



## LOWYALTY1

no red clay, no grass all pavement


----------



## blvddown

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

two ways to get in by car


----------



## LOWYALTY1

by gate


----------



## LOWYALTY1

where we having the kick boxing & boxing matches sorry about the pictures one side the parking lot & when you cross the bridge you be at the car show


----------



## turnin-heads

is there anywhere to have in door spots?


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by mr_gbody_@Dec 11 2005, 08:33 PM~4385475
> *is there anywhere to have in door spots?
> *


 that would be sweet,, but since they are fighting that night, i would guess not


----------



## LOWYALTY1

january 14 2006 is going to be a boxing match there 7:00pm to 10:00pm everybody should be there lowyalty cc, old school cc is going to be there


----------



## LOWYALTY1

whats up mr gbody & baghdady


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 11 2005, 09:22 PM~4385367
> *no red clay, no grass all pavement
> *


better than some lots that NC shows are put on at.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:thumbsup: i agree :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 11 2005, 09:59 PM~4385594
> *:thumbsup: i agree :thumbsup:
> *


I have another idea for you lowyalty. A lot of the MAJOR ass shows in the country do this. I remember going with my dad to a lot of the Pontiac Oakland Club International Convention shows (it is like the supershow of lowriding but a lot bigger for Pontiac-Oakland).

They always had a spot off to the side where participants could wash their car before entering the show field, now the POCI show was a 3 day weekend event, but I have wondered why some shows don't do this anyway. I have driven many hours to a show before and hit rain, dirt, mud, ect.... just to drive out of the way away from the show to find a car wash. Hell most people would even pay a few extra dollars to have this amenity, I know I would have greatly appreciated it at several shows I participated in that were hours away. If you have the capabilies to do it then you should think about it.

Just a thought.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

your right about that. i went to a show & i couldn't find a car wash.
i always wash my car before i go in. but where I'm having the show at, there is a car wash in front of it.


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 11 2005, 09:06 PM~4385653
> *I have another idea for you lowyalty.  A lot of the MAJOR ass shows in the country do this.  I remember going with my dad to a lot of the Pontiac Oakland Club International Convention shows (it is like the supershow of lowriding but a lot bigger for Pontiac-Oakland).
> 
> They always had a spot off to the side where participants could wash their car before entering the show field, now the POCI show was a 3 day weekend event, but I have wondered why some shows don't do this anyway.  I have driven many hours to a show before and hit rain, dirt, mud, ect.... just to drive out of the way away from the show to find a car wash.  Hell most people would even pay a few extra dollars to have this amenity, I know I would have greatly appreciated it at several shows I participated in that were hours away.  If you have the capabilies to do it then you should think about it.
> 
> Just a thought.
> *


Get UNC-Greensboro Cheerleaders to come wash the cars for $5 a car....  :thumbsup:


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 9 2005, 08:41 PM~4374257
> *smoking or non smoking? :biggrin: Would you like to see the menu? :biggrin:
> *


Smoking please. A bottle of your finest ND30 oil . :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Dec 12 2005, 09:08 AM~4387809
> *Smoking please.  A bottle of your finest ND30 oil .  :biggrin:
> *


Would you also like the Hopping View or the Bikini View?


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 12 2005, 10:13 AM~4387824
> *Would you also like the Hopping View or the Bikini View?
> *



:biggrin: The spot for the show looks cool man. Be nice to go to a show without having mud all over the whitewalls after I pull in.


----------



## Old School 1957

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 9 2005, 02:07 PM~4371465
> *hey timbo you think i should break out tha GRINCH or bring one of the verts
> *


What up Hess you know I like 'em both so whichever is closest to rolling.Since I don't have a drop anymore I guess you'll have to roll one for me.  Pioneer/Kenwood
Its all good......


----------



## the GRINCH

kelly what year you lookin for all i have right now is 2- 64 reg , 62 reg, 63 ss 409 ,and a 60 . im looking at a 59 and a 62 ss vert let me know





davids impalas 
[email protected]
704 460 6192


----------



## the GRINCH

well timbo you know how i am i will build a ht it dont matter to me maybe" sunny delight #2" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PAW PAW

HESS EMAIL ME YOUR # S


----------



## the GRINCH

timbo throw me a pic of the new 56 i can see a little of it in your profile post some more


----------



## the GRINCH

my email and # is on the bottom of that post #427


----------



## LOWYALTY1

what happin, what did i miss where's the SANTA CLAUSE


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 12 2005, 09:13 AM~4387995
> *kelly what year you lookin for all i have right now is 2- 64 reg , 62 reg, 63 ss 409 ,and a 60 . im looking at a 59 and a 62 ss vert let me know
> davids impalas
> [email protected]
> 704 460 6192
> *


 trying to sale???? if so,, pics?? :biggrin:


----------



## UNIDOS

is this show going to happen or is this talk about doing a show.. has a date been set?

I know alot of people from DC, MD and VA who will make the drive down..


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 12 2005, 10:13 AM~4387995
> *kelly what year you lookin for all i have right now is 2- 64 reg , 62 reg, 63 ss 409 ,and a 60 . im looking at a 59 and a 62 ss vert let me know
> davids impalas
> [email protected]
> 704 460 6192
> *


YOU THE MAN I MET IN GASTONIA? I HAD THE PINK 63. MUST BE THATS THE SAME # YOU GAVE ME :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Dec 12 2005, 11:11 AM~4388482
> *YOU THE MAN  I MET IN GASTONIA? I HAD THE PINK 63. MUST BE THATS THE SAME # YOU GAVE ME :biggrin:
> *



i don't beleive you have a pink 63....lol


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Dec 12 2005, 11:05 AM~4388434
> *is this show going to happen or is this talk about doing a show.. has a date been set?
> 
> I know alot of people from DC, MD and VA who will make the drive down..
> *



looks to be may 6th ............ i wouldn't mind seeing a 2 day show, so we can hit switches all day and charge batterys that nite for the hop sunday,,, if we do it all saturday, i can't hit any switches til after the hop, which of course isn't going to happen, cause everytime i hop , i don't stop til something breaks...lol


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Dec 12 2005, 12:22 PM~4388547
> *i don't beleive you have a pink 63....lol
> *


THE NAME GIVE IT AWAY?
<<<<<<<<


----------



## the GRINCH

i dont have many pics to post but yea im the impala guy i currently have 52 impalas from 58-64 verts 2dr 4dr wagons you name it if i dont have what your looking for try www.chevroletimpalas.com




davids impalas 
[email protected]
704 460 6192


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 12 2005, 12:08 PM~4388814
> *i dont have many pics to post but yea im the impala guy i currently have 52 impalas from 58-64  verts 2dr 4dr wagons you name it if i dont have what your looking for try  www.chevroletimpalas.com
> davids impalas
> [email protected]
> 704 460 6192
> *


 i just need to come up and see next weekend , or the weekend after.. i know i got some homies that will ride too... thanx homie
:thumbsup:


----------



## PAW PAW

TRYING TO SELL NICE CAR NEED TO SELL


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Dec 12 2005, 01:43 PM~4389021
> *TRYING TO SELL  NICE CAR  NEED TO SELL
> *



whats up wheel slinger????


----------



## PAW PAW

HOW WAS THE TRIP TO CALI


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Dec 12 2005, 03:06 PM~4389641
> *HOW WAS THE TRIP TO CALI
> *



it was great. i was glad to be there again. im planning my next trip already.


----------



## PAW PAW

YOU NEED TO HELP OUT THESE GUYS PUTING ON THE CAR SHOW IN GBORO SHOW THEM WHAT YOU CAN DO


----------



## LOWYALTY1

I would like to say thanks to Street Low for saying you are going to come to our Lowrider car Show May 6, 2006.


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 12 2005, 05:07 PM~4390023
> *I would like to say thanks to Street Low for saying you are going to come to our Lowrider car Show May 6, 2006.
> *




Hellz ya. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 12 2005, 03:07 PM~4390023
> *I would like to say thanks to Street Low for saying you are going to come to our Lowrider car Show May 6, 2006.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

Ruben, Sorry i had to rush off the phone when you called. I'll call you back tomorrow. Everything sounds really good though. I'm glad that you and your people are stepping up to the plate and doing something for the lowriders around here. It's about time someone does something. :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

NC</span>.


----------



## Hang Time Mazda

things are looking real good for this show so far. i added it to my list of shows i will be going to in '06 as long as nothing else comes up for me. so at this point, i will be there with one of my hoppers.


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 12 2005, 07:58 PM~4391569
> *NC</span>.
> *


he gonna bring some models? :biggrin:


----------



## tlc64impala

I dont know if I missed it somewhere or not, but can we get like a address or a ideal actually were the show will be held so we can start getting rooms and things locked on.


----------



## PAW PAW

ITS IN GREENSBORO OFF RANDLEMAN RD I WOULD TRY TO STAY OFF HIGH POINT RD.2 EXITS DOWN


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Dec 13 2005, 05:54 AM~4394240
> *he gonna bring some models? :biggrin:
> *



maybe 2 :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

whats up paw paw


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Dec 13 2005, 06:54 AM~4394240
> *he gonna bring some models? :biggrin:
> *


models its up to the car club he said he can bring 2 but it will cost $


----------



## LOWYALTY1

I will have all the information about the show, hotels, flyers, motels, & street low. I will have everything ready in 3 to 4 weeks
if anybody wants to help out on the $ let me know. We are going to have 3 car washes next year to help out with the cost of the show. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 13 2005, 04:51 PM~4397781
> *I will have all the information about the show, hotels, flyers, motels, & street low. I will have everything ready in 3 to 4 weeks
> if anybody wants to help out on the $ let me know. We are going to have 3 car washes  next year to help out with the cost of the show.  :thumbsup:
> *



YOU SHOULD GET A SPONSER IF YOU CANT AFFORD THE SHOW OUT OF POCKET. MOST OF THE MONEY WILL BE PAID BACK TO YOU THROUGH ENTRY FEES. 


MAYBE SOMEONE WILL LOAN YOU THE MONEY.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 13 2005, 04:53 PM~4397810
> *YOU SHOULD GET A SPONSER IF YOU CANT AFFORD THE SHOW OUT OF POCKET. MOST OF THE MONEY WILL BE PAID BACK TO YOU THROUGH ENTRY FEES.
> MAYBE SOMEONE WILL LOAN YOU THE MONEY.
> *


shit fool, you have enough, why don't you loan him some?


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 13 2005, 03:51 PM~4397781
> *I will have all the information about the show, hotels, flyers, motels, & street low. I will have everything ready in 3 to 4 weeks
> if anybody wants to help out on the $ let me know. We are going to have 3 car washes  next year to help out with the cost of the show.  :thumbsup:
> *



pm sent :thumbsup:


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 13 2005, 05:51 PM~4397781
> *I will have all the information about the show, hotels, flyers, motels, & street low. I will have everything ready in 3 to 4 weeks
> if anybody wants to help out on the $ let me know. We are going to have 3 car washes  next year to help out with the cost of the show.  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## [email protected]

edit......... :wave:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 14 2005, 11:46 AM~4403593
> *edit.........  :wave:
> *



what i miss?????????lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Dec 14 2005, 02:27 PM~4404283
> *what i miss?????????lol
> *


nothing. :buttkick:


:wave:


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Dec 7 2005, 08:13 PM~4359894
> *ok here is how the hydraulic stuff is going to go down we will have the folowing classes single pump,double pump,car  single pump double pump truck  dancers car and truck togrther  now we are going to have a belt for the radical hop. on the radical hop any body can enter anything goes the champion will get some cash  and the belt you get to keep it till the next year when you come back to defend you title as king . also if you have some type of rivalry with some one this will be the place to do your thing  tell them to pull up to your bumper and let it ride . if you guys agree or disagree with the stuff that we got so far feel free to let us know  :thumbsup:
> *



what are the rules for double pump....and will radical with for example a wishbone ...will they be put in double or radical?


----------



## RULOW

also has a date, location, and time been set on stone yet.....some one post an adress with zip code and errrrrverything...thanks in advance


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Dec 14 2005, 05:20 PM~4406133
> *also has a date, location, and time been set on stone yet.....some one post an adress with zip code and errrrrverything...thanks in advance
> *



everything seems to be set.. i know the date is may 6th.. still waiting on them to post up the address so everyone can go to mapquest. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Dec 15 2005, 02:26 PM~4411542
> *everything seems to be set.. i know the date is may 6th.. still waiting on them to post up the address so everyone can go to mapquest.  :biggrin:
> *





There arent any nice hotels near Randleman Rd or South Elm Eugene.


Best thing to do is look for hotels on High Point Rd in Greensboro near 4 Seasons Mall, or even on Wendover Ave.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 15 2005, 02:30 PM~4411572
> *There arent any nice hotels near Randleman Rd or South Elm Eugene.
> Best thing to do is look for hotels on High Point Rd in Greensboro near 4 Seasons Mall, or even on Wendover Ave.
> *


i say you supply rooms at the sheraton.


----------



## PAW PAW

HE WONT SHOW UP


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Dec 15 2005, 05:02 PM~4412569
> *HE WONT SHOW UP
> *


who :dunno: 

Sounds like the show is only 40 minutes away from me.


----------



## PAW PAW

MELVIN FROM FANTICE ISLAND


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Dec 15 2005, 05:18 PM~4412705
> *MELVIN FROM FANTICE ISLAND
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


I'll got if its worth going.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 15 2005, 05:19 PM~4412726
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> I'll got if its worth going.
> *


melvin :roflmao:


----------



## PAW PAW

ILL BE THERE YOU KNOW ILL BRING ATLEAST 2 LO :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Dec 15 2005, 05:24 PM~4412776
> *ILL BE THERE YOU KNOW ILL BRING ATLEAST 2 LO  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



my car wont be done. but its only gonna be a daily driver anyway, nothing special.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 15 2005, 05:21 PM~4412742
> *melvin  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 15 2005, 05:29 PM~4412830
> *:angry:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 15 2005, 05:31 PM~4412849
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :around: :around:


----------



## the GRINCH

what up paw paw when you gonna throw some chrome on the grizwald machine :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

i got some chrome suspension on ebay right now would look good under there ebay seller candyo64


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 15 2005, 05:32 PM~4412856
> *:around:  :around:
> *










next friday :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 15 2005, 05:47 PM~4412988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next friday  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1




----------



## AzianCuty

You think I'm be the only asian there? Shiet, I can promise I'll be the only Asian there with switches...


----------



## blvddown

YEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH :biggrin:


----------



## AzianCuty

How will the classes be broken down? Like the lowrider show?


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by AzianCuty_@Dec 15 2005, 09:18 PM~4414640
> *You think I'm be the only asian there? Shiet, I can promise I'll be the only Asian there with switches...
> *


you won't be the only cutless there :biggrin:


----------



## AzianCuty

I'm gonna have some upgrades - so be prepared - naw just playin'. Doin' some work on the trunk right now - just painted the batteries - new clear wires and gold termianls. I'm thinkin' of chromin' out the tie down...


----------



## LOWYALTY1

we will have a class for the g-body lowriders mild/wild so you be ready 
my black cutless is ready to compete and win :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

so far i counted 20 cars that are coming will be under g-body classes


----------



## LOWYALTY1

We get Lowrider Magazine, Streetlow Magazine, in Burlington but in Asheboro they get Lowrider Magazine, Low Company. 
What do you guys get in your cities?


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 15 2005, 09:54 PM~4414972
> *We get Lowrider Magazine, Streetlow Magazine in Burlington but in Asheboro they get Lowrider Magazine, Low Company.
> What do you guys get in your cities?
> *


Lowrider - every stand

Street Low & Street Customs - Books A Million


----------



## blvddown

LAYITLOW IS BETTER THAN ANY MAGAZINE ON ANY STAND......


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by AzianCuty_@Dec 15 2005, 08:38 PM~4414825
> * I'm thinkin' of chromin' out the tie down...
> *



do it....i got a good place to send stuff now,, just lmk


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by st8_gbody_@Dec 15 2005, 08:57 PM~4414992
> *Lowrider - every stand
> 
> Street Low & Street Customs - Books A Million
> *


 i see blvd. around too,, and lowrider bombs, lowrider bikes, lowrider arts....


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by blvddown_@Dec 15 2005, 10:34 PM~4415276
> *LAYITLOW IS BETTER THAN ANY MAGAZINE ON ANY STAND......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PAW PAW

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 15 2005, 09:39 PM~4414829
> *we will have a class for the g-body lowriders mild/wild so you be ready
> my black cutless is ready to compete and win :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



wow


so you are putting on the car show and competing in it???????



sounds biased


----------



## birdman8485

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 15 2005, 07:46 PM~4414901
> *so far i counted 20 cars that are coming will be under g-body classes
> *


make that 21


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 16 2005, 10:34 AM~4417409
> *wow
> so you are putting on the car show and competing in it???????
> sounds biased
> *



Thats true. No competing at your own show.


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by birdman8485_@Dec 16 2005, 08:40 AM~4417421
> *make that 21
> *


 yea homie :biggrin: ,, got wheels in too,, should have a 1000lb. pallet come in today from black magic too :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

sorry about that, i'm all into the car show that i forgot its my car show :banghead: :banghead: only one member of lowyalty cc will be one of the judges the rest are from cali & different car clubs in nc , if all the judges agree i will post their cars in layitlow ,all the judges been lowriding over 10 years & they have produce some of badest cars i ever seen :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 16 2005, 12:39 PM~4418593
> *sorry about that, i'm all into the car show that i forgot its my  car show :banghead:  :banghead: only one member of lowyalty cc will be one of the judges  the rest are from cali & different car clubs in nc  , if all the judges agree i will post their cars in layitlow ,all the judges been lowriding over 10 years & they have produce some of badest cars i ever seen :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



EVEN IF NONE OF YOUR MEMBERS WERE JUDGES IT IS STILL UNETHICAL TO ENTER YOUR CAR OR ANY MEMBERS OF THE HOSTING CAR CLUB TO ENTER A CAR INTO THE SHOW. 


IT IS ONLY RESPECTFUL TO SHOW THE HOSTING MEMBERS CAR(S) AS EXHIBITION ONLY.


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

hell,, let them enter....as long as the judges are fair :uh:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Dec 16 2005, 12:50 PM~4418646
> *hell,, let them enter....as long as the judges are fair :uh:
> *


76 is right


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 16 2005, 12:59 PM~4418700
> *76 is right
> *


but the cutless will be in the hopping


----------



## LOWYALTY1

my daughter (8 years old) will be singing angel baby at the show
angel baby is her favorite song


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 16 2005, 01:00 PM~4418707
> *but the cutless will be in the hopping
> *



IF IT HOPPING THATS COOL, INCHES ARE INCHES NO MATTER WHAT, BUT CAR SHOW JUDGING CAN EASILY BE BIASED, PERSONAL OPINION CAN CLOUD JUDGEMENT REALLY FAST.



I PERSONALLY KNOW A FEW JUDGES THAT JUDGE THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR, ONE OF THEM HAS BEEN LOWRIDING FOR ABOUT 30 YEARS, HE IS A VERY NON-BIASED PERSON SO THAT KEEPS IT FAIR, BUT THE GO-LO SCORE SHEETS HELP KEEP IT FAIR.


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 16 2005, 12:05 PM~4418728
> *IF IT HOPPING THATS COOL, INCHES ARE INCHES NO MATTER WHAT, BUT CAR SHOW JUDGING CAN EASILY BE BIASED, PERSONAL OPINION CAN CLOUD JUDGEMENT REALLY FAST.
> I PERSONALLY KNOW A FEW JUDGES THAT JUDGE THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR, ONE OF THEM HAS BEEN LOWRIDING FOR ABOUT 30 YEARS, HE IS A VERY NON-BIASED PERSON SO THAT KEEPS IT FAIR, BUT THE GO-LO SCORE SHEETS HELP KEEP IT FAIR.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
think you could find them a copy of a score sheet..copy for me too :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 16 2005, 12:00 PM~4418707
> *but the cutless will be in the hopping
> *


 should have you something for that today :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 16 2005, 12:05 PM~4418728
> *
> I PERSONALLY KNOW A FEW JUDGES THAT JUDGE THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR, ONE OF THEM HAS BEEN LOWRIDING FOR ABOUT 30 YEARS, HE IS A VERY NON-BIASED PERSON SO THAT KEEPS IT FAIR, BUT THE GO-LO SCORE SHEETS HELP KEEP IT FAIR.
> *



Hmm, that's why I never win :angry: :angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 16 2005, 01:14 PM~4418778
> *Hmm, that's why I never win :angry:  :angry:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



Ummm, come on Brandon. Your car was badass. And now you are improving it. Cant really go wrong there.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 16 2005, 12:21 PM~4418829
> *Ummm, come on Brandon. Your car was badass. And now you are improving it. Cant really go wrong there.
> *



There should be a class of who spent the most $$$ on beer for their painter. I think I can win that :biggrin: 


Oops, sorry, I am messing up your guys topic   
I'll go back to the west coast :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacGrill21

its good to see NC doin thangs!

expect some D.C./VA rides to come out and support.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by CadillacGrill21_@Dec 16 2005, 01:26 PM~4418861
> *its good to see NC doin thangs!
> 
> expect some D.C./VA rides to come out and support.
> *


THANKS


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 16 2005, 01:23 PM~4418840
> *There should be a class of who spent the most $$$ on beer for their painter. I think I can win that :biggrin:
> Oops, sorry, I am messing up your guys topic
> I'll go back to the west coast :biggrin:
> *



:wave: :wave: Well, considering who you current paint is. :worship: :worship: But Im happy to be getting the painter I am using also.


----------



## PAW PAW

LOS WHERE YOU AT


----------



## LOWYALTY1

west welcome back


----------



## westcoastridin

im here :wave:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

long time no see


----------



## westcoastridin

been here


----------



## westcoastridin

:biggrin: :biggrin: i been having a good time in da sun


----------



## LOWYALTY1

caddy caddy caddy caddy caddy is for sale ,we had some good times with it


----------



## westcoastridin

well got to go again got to back to work laterz


----------



## LOWYALTY1

i been here


----------



## PAW PAW

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

that's me in there west was taking the picture :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

THAT PRETTY I LOVE THAT FILL IN THE AIR


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Dec 16 2005, 02:33 PM~4419279
> *THAT PRETTY I LOVE THAT FILL IN THE AIR
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAW PAW

WE HAVE HAD FUN IN IT ASK OLD SCHOOL TOOK HIM 4 A RIDE IN IT ONE NIGHT TO GET SOME LATE NIGHT SNACKS


----------



## LOWYALTY1

do you finance
how many miles
how many hops
whats the warranty :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

west what you doing :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## PAW PAW

WEST WOULD KILL U ... I HAVEN PUT BUT MABE K ON IT ITS SO FUN


----------



## LOWYALTY1

old picture


----------



## PAW PAW

IF I DONT SELL IT BY THE TIME OF THE SHOW IM LETTING MY WIFE DRIVE IT AND HIT THE SWITCH


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Dec 16 2005, 02:39 PM~4419330
> *WEST WOULD KILL U ... I HAVEN PUT BUT MABE K ON IT ITS SO FUN
> *


he went to work :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Dec 16 2005, 02:42 PM~4419348
> *IF I DONT SELL IT BY THE TIME OF THE SHOW IM LETTING MY WIFE DRIVE IT AND HIT THE SWITCH
> *


i have my camera ready :biggrin: i take a picture of west :biggrin: doing this :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## PAW PAW

HOW S THE SHOW COMING I M SO READY ..ITS ABOUT TIME SOMEONE AROUND HERE DID THIS


----------



## LOWYALTY1

its alot of work, but with all this help im getting with the car clubs , lowriders , friends & family im amaze ,the show is getting big ,my gaol is to have everything ready (flyers ) in the 2 week of january cause the holidays


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Dec 16 2005, 12:08 PM~4418752
> *should have you something for that today :biggrin:
> *



talked to the freight company......   it'll be monday


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Dec 16 2005, 03:04 PM~4419512
> *talked to the freight company......     it'll be monday
> *


no problem santa


----------



## PAW PAW

IF THERE VENDER SPACES IF SO I NEED ONE TO SET UP


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Dec 16 2005, 04:24 PM~4420021
> *IF THERE VENDER SPACES  IF SO I NEED ONE TO SET UP
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

for new years


----------



## LOWYALTY1

old pictures


----------



## NEVER FADED

:biggrin:


----------



## RULOW

TTT for a good cause in the east coast.....and still waiting on a an address


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Dec 16 2005, 11:45 PM~4423106
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AzianCuty

I'm tryin' to sell my set of 13's I have on the cutty - reverse, chrome dish, gold nipples and hub w/ a set of brand new tires - any offers?


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 17 2005, 06:51 AM~4424315
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hey homie,, go up there and get the adress off of the mailbox, so everyone can start planning their trip :biggrin:


----------



## BLACKLOWRIDERS10

:wave:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by AzianCuty_@Dec 17 2005, 08:32 AM~4424553
> *I'm tryin' to sell my set of 13's I have on the cutty - reverse, chrome dish, gold nipples and hub w/ a set of brand new tires - any offers?
> *


need a price let me know asap


----------



## CadillacGrill21

is this the address of the location????


2401 randleman rd greesboro, nc?


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by CadillacGrill21_@Dec 18 2005, 10:19 AM~4429394
> *is this the address of the location????
> 2401 randleman rd greesboro, nc?
> *


actually, he is trying to locate a larger spot.. seems to be alot of riders ready to come out and support, he's just trying to make sure he has a large enough area to accomadate everyone..he'll keep us posted


----------



## CadillacGrill21

well thats good, i'm tryin to bring like 10 to 15 cars from this area.

still lettin peeps know, got lots of time anyway


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by CadillacGrill21_@Dec 18 2005, 10:32 AM~4429455
> *well thats good,  i'm tryin to bring like 10 to 15 cars from this area.
> 
> still lettin peeps know, got lots of time anyway
> *


hope to see you there homie
:thumbsup:


----------



## PAW PAW




----------



## AzianCuty

Well, I haven't had them but maybe 7 months - and just put a new set of tires on them not too long ago. I'm askin' $375 for them...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by AzianCuty_@Dec 18 2005, 05:55 PM~4431431
> *Well, I haven't had them but maybe 7 months - and just put a new set of tires on them not too long ago. I'm askin' $375 for them...
> *



Thats kinda high for used china wheels man.


----------



## layinempres

hey if my I can I will be down there Im am goin be becomin a dad around that date so I will try to not for sure


----------



## NEVER FADED

if anyone around needs any hydro parts or wheels hit me up..


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Old School 1957

Can't wait till the show is here.


----------



## the GRINCH

timbo what in the hell did you trade for now ?? :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## the GRINCH

you still got tha 56 i got two sets of california NOS plates 2 of # 771 and 2oof # 772 let me know


----------



## Old School 1957

:biggrin: 
Yeah I'll get with you on it.


----------



## NEVER FADED

bump :biggrin:


----------



## tlc64impala

TTT


----------



## LOWYALTY1

paw paw are you going to put hydraulics on the wagon?


----------



## the GRINCH

paw paw if you do hit me up i got some i took off a 64 3 pumps and all other acc.


----------



## PAW PAW

I THOUGH ABOUT AIR BUT.......


----------



## the GRINCH

i got air kits also ......... you want slam bags or the normal 2600 lb bag


----------



## the GRINCH

damn look at that 2 candy green wagons you really need some chrome paw paw


----------



## PAW PAW

I HAVE ALL MOST EVER THING EXCEPT A TANK AND A ENGIN COM I HAVE THE BRACKET BUT NO COM YET


----------



## PAW PAW

STILL LIKE TO SEE THE OTHER ONE ON THE ROAD :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

thats kind of a low blow ,but your right its been a minute . i will be opening my new 5000 sq ft shop soon you need to come and check it one weekend and you can see all the imps you want ......... i got your wish list in my back yard ..or even in my shop :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 jk hit me up i erased your # by mistake


----------



## PAW PAW

I JUST WONT TO SEE IT OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

what do you think about this (greensboro coliseum ). The other parking lot can only hold 100 cars. We need something bigger. So we decided to go with Greensboro Coliseum. They told us today which parking lot we can use. It can hold up to 700 cars. We are going to pay for the parking lot in January. We got alot of information. They are also gonna help us out too. 1921 West Lee Street Greensboro, NC 27403 :biggrin:


----------



## tlc64impala

Where is this place at? it looks nice


----------



## PAW PAW

ABOUT 2 YEARS AGO THERE WAS A SHOW THERE IT WAS SO NICE BECOUSE ITS ALL PAVED ... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE SPOT


----------



## LOWYALTY1

more pictures


----------



## tlc64impala

Good deal here


----------



## RULOW

already did a mapquest....its 5 hrs from DC METRO AREA

u can count on alot of riders from this way making it to support ur show

cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

Good place to have it, but you need to stress the importance of dumbasses not acting stupid while cruising on Lee Street after the show. That is where a ton of cruising took place yearssssss ago before cops broke it down. There are a lot of cops on that stretch of road from the coliseum all the way passed the mall.

Hooters should host an after-show cruise in since it is only a couple miles from the coliseum. :biggrin: With soooooo many damn restaurants right after the mall you should try to see if they would like to participate in one way or another to try and get people in after/during the show. 

Do I get a VIP pass?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Dec 21 2005, 04:03 PM~4453092
> *already did a mapquest....its 5 hrs from DC METRO AREA
> 
> u can count on alot of riders from this way making it to support ur show
> 
> cant wait :biggrin:
> *



Look for a room on Wendover Ave...... Its 1 exit down or you can take back roads. But the area and the hotels are alot nicer.


----------



## NEVER FADED

closer than i thought,, only 2hrs...not bad :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 21 2005, 04:38 PM~4453373
> *Look for a room on Wendover Ave...... Its 1 exit down or you can take back roads. But the area and the hotels are alot nicer.
> *


a couple nice strip clubs on wendover too including a nude car wash :biggrin:


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 21 2005, 02:38 PM~4453373
> *Look for a room on Wendover Ave...... Its 1 exit down or you can take back roads. But the area and the hotels are alot nicer.
> *


thanks homie..i really dont know the area...but a hotel is next on the list....i will look for wendover ave...any names that u can think off?

man i can't wait.....last time i was in NC was at the last LRM show...which i didnt think to highly of......but this one is a can't miss :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Dec 21 2005, 04:42 PM~4453415
> *thanks homie..i really dont know the area...but a hotel is next on the list....i will look for wendover ave...any names that u can think off?
> 
> man i can't wait.....last time i was in NC was at the last LRM show...which i didnt think to highly of......but this one is a can't miss :biggrin:
> *


i am most likely going to greensboro in that area within the next couple of days. I will run down lee street and wendover and write down a lot of hotels for you guys.


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 21 2005, 03:43 PM~4453426
> *i am most likely going to greensboro in that area within the next couple of days.  I will run down lee street and wendover and write down a lot of hotel rooms for you guys.
> *



closest car wash too :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Dec 21 2005, 04:44 PM~4453435
> *closest car wash too :biggrin:
> *


the nude car wash is only a few minutes away. :thumbsup: :0 Can't guarantee it will be a good car wash though :0


----------



## RULOW

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 21 2005, 02:43 PM~4453426
> *i am most likely going to greensboro in that area within the next couple of days.  I will run down lee street and wendover and write down a lot of hotels for you guys.
> *


thanks alot homie.....i would really appreciate that..... :biggrin: 

and i have to hit the nude car wash...them hoes better get between them spokes...or im laying the hand


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Dec 21 2005, 04:44 PM~4453435
> *closest car wash too :biggrin:
> *


there is one directly behind a strip club about 3 miles from the show, if my memory serves me well. My vision was kinda fuzzy last time I left that club. :0 :biggrin:

yes greensboro has a lot of strip clubs :cheesy:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 21 2005, 04:41 PM~4453400
> *a couple nice strip clubs on wendover too including a nude car wash  :biggrin:
> *


anybody got some pictures from the car wash


----------



## PAW PAW

about 30 to 50 a car d
ont do a good job but who cares


----------



## NEVER FADED

i'll need a real car wash :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

there is one or two with in two to three mile of the show i think there is one about 3 blocks down the street


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Dec 21 2005, 05:13 PM~4453679
> *i'll need a real car wash :biggrin:
> *


the one behind the strip club 3 miles from the show is a real manual car wash.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Dec 21 2005, 05:16 PM~4453702
> *there is one or two with in two to three mile of the show i think there is one about 3 blocks down the street
> *


Being that UNC-G and A&T are right near the show, I'm sure there are a lot of car washes in the area. 

BUT the show is right on the border of getting out of the GHETTO, so take notice when picking a car wash.

Now that I think about it, the nude car wash is one exit down further than wendover I think.


----------



## smalltownVA

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 21 2005, 05:18 PM~4453722
> *Being that UNC-G and A&T are right near the show, I'm sure there are a lot of car washes in the area.
> 
> BUT the show is right on the border of getting out of the GHETTO, so take notice when picking a car wash.
> 
> Now that I think about it, the nude car wash is one exit down further than wendover I think.
> *


Guilford College Exit.


----------



## smalltownVA

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Dec 21 2005, 04:44 PM~4453435
> *closest car wash too :biggrin:
> *


If you go down High Point road towards High Point there is a fairly large car wash on the right about where Sonic is.


----------



## renus

[attachmentid=393909]whatz up. im going to try to get my car out by spring. old school knows where its at. waz up paw paw. hey tim, wheres those pics you were going to email me. holla, renus


----------



## PAW PAW

i would like to see one of the family old ride there


----------



## RULOW

thats a clean 64 :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 21 2005, 02:41 PM~4453400
> *a couple nice strip clubs on wendover too including a nude car wash  :biggrin:
> *


Harpers II maybe :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

ME TOOOOOOOOO


----------



## LOWYALTY1

LOVE THIS PICTURE


----------



## Old School 1957

> _Originally posted by renus_@Dec 21 2005, 06:35 PM~4453871
> *[attachmentid=393909]whatz up. im going to try to get my car out by spring. old school  knows where its at.  waz up  paw paw.  hey tim, wheres those pics you were going to email me.  holla, renus
> *


  Whats up Re? I'll send you some pics right now.If you want we can still get up Fri. night.Pawpaw said something about gettin up and going to dinner.I had to get some new axles for the 56 I'll have 'em next week.  
[attachmentid=394221]


----------



## the GRINCH

what now everybody postin pics of their old cars ? hell i got some to . :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Dec 21 2005, 03:45 PM~4453953
> *i  would like to see one of the family old ride there
> *


 :tears: :tears: i should have never sold it i will be bumping my head for a long time :twak: im trying to get in touch with the guy that i sold it to so if every thing works out i will be geting that car back and if i do i can garranty i will never sellit again ......ruben stoooooppppp itttttt


----------



## renus

old show pics? i got a few thats sweet as KANDY.


----------



## renus

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## renus




----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Dec 22 2005, 12:39 AM~4456912
> *:tears:  :tears: i should have never sold it i will be bumping my head for a long time  :twak: im trying to get in touch with the guy that i sold  it to so if every thing works out i will be geting that car back and if i do i can garranty  i will never sellit again ......ruben stoooooppppp itttttt
> *


caddy caddy :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 64 impala :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 65 impala :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## PAW PAW

isecond that one


----------



## the GRINCH

sunny delight ; photo shoot for lowrider magazine and photo shoot for streetcustoms :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED

who does the painting up there??? might be intrested in getting some work done..
seems like no one down here, either wants to , or can do what i'm looking for..the closest person i have found is 4hrs. away, since it's only 2hrs. to get up to greensboro, you guys would be closer.. thanx


----------



## [email protected]

George and Wes painted the kandy rag 64 SS above right, if not some of the others as well?

I just woke up. :biggrin:


----------



## 64sure

whats up nc are there any hydro shops in nc?


----------



## PAW PAW

yes a couple one in charlotte and one near the coast and one opening soon blow charlotte


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

:thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Here ya go renus


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

is this the same parking lot?


----------



## LOWYALTY1

no is at the light, is the one with the fence around it


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Dec 22 2005, 05:49 PM~4462477
> *is this the same parking lot?
> *


yes it is .... and i love this shot it one for the books


----------



## LOWYALTY1

MY FAULT I SEE THE LIGHTS BEHIND THE LOWRIDERS ,YOUR RIGHT
WHAT DO YOU THINK, PARKING LOT BIG ENOUGH FOR ALL THE LOWRIDERS


----------



## PAW PAW

i hope to be posting a bet view of the same lot next year with more low low in it


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Dec 22 2005, 07:47 PM~4462462
> *Here ya go renus
> *












that looks like my homies old truck, chris moorefield's "below average" out of martinsville, virginia If it is that was one CLEAN ASS truck back in the day. It used to place at all the LRM shows, even against trucks on jack stands back in early-late 90s. Chris was quite possibly the 1st guy in Virginia with hydraulics. He goes back late 80s with them. What happened to the standards that were on the truck? :uh:


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 23 2005, 12:36 AM~4464609
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that looks like my homies old truck, chris moorefield's "below average" out of martinsville, virginia  If it is that was one CLEAN ASS truck back in the day.  It used to place at all the LRM shows, even against trucks on jack stands back in early-late 90s.  Chris was quite possibly the 1st guy in Virginia with hydraulics.  He goes back late 80s with them.  What happened to the standards that were on the truck?  :uh:
> *


     this is chris' old truck, "BELOW AVERAGE". i bought the truck from chris about four or five years ago. it has sat in my garage for awhile, and ive been trying to sell it, but you know. if any one is intrested, let me know. by the way, chris kept the standards and put them on the extended cab i traded him.


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Dec 22 2005, 06:47 PM~4462462
> *Here ya go renus
> *


waz up ryan!!!!!!!!!!! good to hear from you dog! hey man, i was wondering if you had any grill brackets for my deuce. mainly the two outside . we need to get up again soon ,man.


----------



## smalltownVA

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 23 2005, 01:36 AM~4464609
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that looks like my homies old truck, chris moorefield's "below average" out of martinsville, virginia  If it is that was one CLEAN ASS truck back in the day.  It used to place at all the LRM shows, even against trucks on jack stands back in early-late 90s.  Chris was quite possibly the 1st guy in Virginia with hydraulics.  He goes back late 80s with them.  What happened to the standards that were on the truck?  :uh:
> *


Hell I remember when it had the hammers on it before it even had the wires. It got featured in Truckin' right after he got the standards on it. It is about the only truck I remember being featured in Truckin' with 13"s on it. God that brings back memories. Remember Chris trying to hit the switch on my car as switch handicapped as he is?


----------



## Old School 1957

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Dec 22 2005, 08:49 PM~4462477
> *is this the same parking lot?
> *


What up Ry? That show was off the hook Pawpaw brought his grill and hooked up some grub. That is definantly a great place to have it.  
D.J. SweatJones has got the music covered for the show if you need someone Ruben.
[attachmentid=395864]


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by smalltownVA_@Dec 23 2005, 08:39 AM~4465417
> *Hell I remember when it had the hammers on it before it even had the wires.  It got featured in Truckin' right after he got the standards on it.  It is about the only truck I remember being featured in Truckin' with 13"s on it.  God that brings back memories.  Remember Chris trying to hit the switch on my car as switch handicapped as he is?
> *


I was looking at some old ass pics of chris' truck from the fayetteville high school show back in 98 2 days ago. Had to love the "please don't touch" magnets he always put on the doors and the clear vacuum lines under the hood and the chromed "below average" license plate.


----------



## PAW PAW

DJ SWEETJONES.... :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Dec 23 2005, 10:36 AM~4466072
> *What up Ry? That show was off the hook Pawpaw brought his grill and hooked up some grub. That is definantly a great place to have it.
> D.J. SweatJones has got the music covered for the show if you need someone Ruben.
> [attachmentid=395864]
> *


  the turn tables might wobble, but they dont fall down,


----------



## westcoastridin

paw paw post some pics of that wagon :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

the wagan is in the doctors shop getting cut will be out soon...


----------



## the GRINCH

who you trying to catch up with there paw paw :biggrin: :worship: jk


----------



## PAW PAW

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LOWYALTY1

CUSTOM CLASSIC
SHOP:336-683-4376
CELL:336-267-3299
FAX:336-683-4386
HIS 1948 & 64


----------



## turnin-heads

a question..... if a suv or pulls up on 24in wires, will he/she be allowed to show?


----------



## LOWYALTY1

no :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: lowriders only :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

it a lowrider show not nopi or min truncken lets try to do it right on the east coast


----------



## turnin-heads

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I would make a note on the flier.. nothing no bigger than a 15in wire rim


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 24 2005, 02:37 AM~4471346
> *CUSTOM CLASSIC
> SHOP:336-683-4376
> CELL:336-267-3299
> FAX:336-683-4386
> HIS 1948  & 64
> *


good looking out homie
:thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

wheres the pics paw paw ?


----------



## PAW PAW

what pic r you looking for clark ill have them on here in do time hey clark put somemore pic of your ride on here .... :cheesy: i think i remember what it looks like..


----------



## Old School 1957

Merry Christmas from Old School C.C. Lets Rep. N.C. to the fullest in 2006
[attachmentid=397370]


----------



## [email protected]

I got drunk and saw a few "interesting" things last night and this morning in burlington. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 24 2005, 08:56 PM~4475945
> *I got drunk and saw a few "interesting" things last night and this morning in burlington.  :0  :biggrin:
> *


what do you mean?


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Dec 24 2005, 08:53 PM~4475931
> *Merry Christmas from Old School C.C. Lets Rep. N.C. to the fullest in 2006
> [attachmentid=397370]
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 24 2005, 10:39 PM~4476472
> *what do you mean?
> *



:0


----------



## westcoastridin

MERRY X MAS HOPE EVERY BODY HAS A GOOD ONE RUBEN WE WILL PARTY FOR NEW YEARS :biggrin: HOPE I DONT SEE YOU DOING THIS :barf:


----------



## blvddown

Santa just got finished...its 1:30 am.... merry christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

watch out the GRINCH is/ will be coming to a show near you :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 24 2005, 08:56 PM~4475945
> *I got drunk and saw a few "interesting" things last night and this morning in burlington.  :0  :biggrin:
> *





> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 24 2005, 10:39 PM~4476472
> *what do you mean?
> *



WHAT HE MEANS IS, HE GOT TO SEE SOME STUFF THAT VERY FEW PEOPLE OUTSIDE OF L.A. HAS EVER SEEN BEFORE.


----------



## renus

merry christmas !!!!!!!!! i hope everybody out there gets a set of triple gold daytons, but only if youve been good. :roflmao:


----------



## turnin-heads

MERRY CHRISTMAS HOMIES


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

Merry Christmas guys


----------



## NEVER FADED

merry christmaz homies,,,, hopefully santa will give us a late one, with a great show in may


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

i believe it will be a big one....i rolled through G boro last night on my way back home...didnt see no rides


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

ive been drunk and saw some very interesting women in burlington before :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by str8_gbody_@Dec 25 2005, 08:39 PM~4481389
> *ive been drunk and saw some very interesting women in burlington before  :biggrin:
> *


me tooo :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:biggrin: what year is this car?


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 25 2005, 07:32 PM~4481688
> *:biggrin:what year is this car?
> *


59???


----------



## turnin-heads

58 or 59


----------



## LOWYALTY1

noooo :biggrin:


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

60. That's my final answer, Regis. LOL!!!!


----------



## turnin-heads

no newer then a 62


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 25 2005, 08:32 PM~4481688
> *:biggrin: what year is this car?
> *


 :dunno: im gonna have to say a 60. whats the verdict?


----------



## the GRINCH

here ya go paw paw . heres ya damn pics :0 :0 :0 let me know if ya want any more ideas :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

that could be a 59 or a 60 we cant see enough of the steering wheel .


----------



## the GRINCH

and by tha way thats a LT1 out of a 95 impala ss (that i cut up ) you like that dash dont ya its all remote control , including the glove box , i will try rto take some under body pics for ya ( so you can see more chrome goodies) ex. transmission ,ect. now you know you need some CHROME to go with the CANDY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

is that a limo? :dunno:


----------



## the GRINCH

na 64 wagon . :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

man that top pic looks like it has a trunk :cheesy: sorry bout that


----------



## LOWYALTY1

nice


----------



## the GRINCH

thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

its a 60 thats chinos car :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

need parts for tha 60 im me i have 6 in my collection and extra parts


im parting out over 50 thats right 50 impalas 58-64

davids impalas 
[email protected]


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 25 2005, 11:20 PM~4483026
> *need parts for tha 60 im me i have 6 in my collection and extra parts
> 
> 
> im parting out over 50  thats right 50 impalas 58-64
> 
> davids impalas
> [email protected]
> *


GOT ANY NICE STRAIGHT 64 HOODS


----------



## PAW PAW

whats the du date for the grinch to come out................. :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 

''still looks goood''


----------



## Hang Time Mazda

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 26 2005, 01:20 AM~4483026
> *need parts for tha 60 im me i have 6 in my collection and extra parts
> 
> 
> im parting out over 50  thats right 50 impalas 58-64
> 
> davids impalas
> [email protected]
> *



62 hood, bumpers, console, ss grab bar or anything good for a 62 ss??????


----------



## the GRINCH

64 hood no go 62 hood some one drilled holes for hood pins ,console no but can get one , grab bar and brackets yes but needs rechromed , bumpers yes pm me with anything else you need


----------



## the GRINCH

maybe soon the contractions are getting closer . :biggrin: :biggrin: that was for you grizzwald . i need to get some airbrush work done . know any one willing to do the belly of the car ?


----------



## PAW PAW

yes my little girl got some finger paint for chrismas and she does a fine job :cheesy: :cheesy: just kidding i know a guy but you would have to come to him .. he is the one that i get to hand pin strip my cars.. let me know


----------



## renus

:uh: i still need the outer brackets for my 62 grill :dunno:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Yo, SweetJones definately needs to DJ for the upcoming show!


:tongue: :around: :tongue:


----------



## renus

we were practicing last night. waz up ry?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Sup Renus.
Let me take a look tommorow for you on the 62 grill brackets man.
Send me some progress pix of the deuce.
------------------------------------------------

Is it still at the paint shop or what?

------------------------------------------------


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Practicing cutting it up on the turntables?

uffin:


----------



## renus

yeah, still waiting. got lots of new parts for christmas, though. i must have been a good boy. i would appreciate it if you had some brackets, cause all the bone yards around here dont carry dueces


----------



## renus

on the turntables. hes getting good.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## renus

:biggrin: whats up paw paw. missed you over at sweat jones house last night


----------



## LOWYALTY1

i sold my cutless what should i get next


----------



## PAW PAW

whats up guys old sweet jones is doing things right on the tables .....the more he drinks the better he gets .. see ya at the show....


----------



## LOWYALTY1

i find 1999 town car for $5,500.00 & i find a red caddy


----------



## PAW PAW

sorry for the big pic but i could not resist


----------



## PAW PAW

the lac the lac the lac the lac lac lac


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 26 2005, 08:00 PM~4487803
> *i find 1999 town car for $5,500.00
> *


sound like a good deal, high miles?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

That's a tight pic


----------



## PAW PAW

love that one 2\
']|\


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by renus_@Dec 26 2005, 09:02 PM~4487824
> *sound like a good deal, high miles?
> *


around 87,000


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## renus

ive got a lincoln, and its beed a good truck so far :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

got to go raw is on


----------



## renus




----------



## renus

:biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY




----------



## renus

:biggrin: we had a great time that weekend. when do they start first fridays? :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

12 times a year homie! 

:biggrin:


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Dec 26 2005, 08:23 PM~4488007
> *12 times a year homie!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


cooooool :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1NWA

dont mind me, im new on this site, so im basically just being nosy.. Trying to find some car shows in the area


----------



## 1NWA

im trying to learn the ups and downs of this site


----------



## 1NWA

im trying to learn the ups and downs of this site


----------



## renus

:biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

welcome :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 26 2005, 07:59 PM~4487796
> *i sold my cutless    what should i get next
> *


 you want to build something or buy something that someones already started on???


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by 1NWA_@Dec 26 2005, 08:44 PM~4488189
> *im trying to learn the ups and downs of this site
> *


 thats a clean drop homie.. where you from???


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

whats everybodys real names? i dont wont to be calling people by there screen names at the show :biggrin: im Tony


----------



## 1NWA

i live in Ga, but moved here about 4 years ago from Cali (san diego). Its just not the same here. Whenever i drive it, people get all crazy out here.


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Dec 26 2005, 08:49 PM~4488235
> *whats everybodys real names? i dont wont to be calling people by there screen names at the show :biggrin:  im Tony
> *


 what up ton?????????????

cory :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Dec 26 2005, 07:52 PM~4488260
> *what up ton?????????????
> 
> cory :biggrin:
> *


what up Cor :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by 1NWA_@Dec 26 2005, 08:50 PM~4488247
> *i live in Ga, but moved here about 4 years ago from Cali (san diego). Its just not the same here. Whenever i drive it, people get all crazy out here.
> *



word,, yep, i hate driving in the ga.,, my car tops out at like 65,, think there is a unsaid rule there, that if you car don't do atleast 80 it's no allowed on the roads......lol


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by 1NWA_@Dec 26 2005, 07:50 PM~4488247
> *i live in Ga, but moved here about 4 years ago from Cali (san diego). Its just not the same here. Whenever i drive it, people get all crazy out here.
> *


yea, you dont see many fine rides out in these parts..unlike Cali


----------



## 1NWA

yeah people here drive about 80 on an average, when i moved here from cali everybody was trippin, till i started throwing eggs at everybody. Now they remember the car with the NWA tags.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Dec 26 2005, 09:53 PM~4488270
> *what up Cor :biggrin:
> *


whats up tony ,cory
Ruben


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 26 2005, 08:08 PM~4488392
> *whats up tony ,cory
> Ruben
> *


what up Ruben


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

whats up everybody

Eric


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

> _Originally posted by 1NWA_@Dec 26 2005, 10:05 PM~4488372
> *yeah people here drive about 80 on an average, when i moved here from cali everybody was trippin, till i started throwing eggs at everybody. Now they remember the car with the NWA tags.
> *



i know what you mean homie. i was down in atlanta bout a year ago glad i wasnt driving my monte. it was crazy as hell out on the interstate.


----------



## turnin-heads

HEEEEEEY YAAAAA'LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!
:wave:


----------



## turnin-heads

WHY THE FUCK IS THERE AN IMPORT ON THE LOWRIDER FLIER????? 



> _Originally posted by renus_@Dec 26 2005, 08:44 PM~4488195
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

> _Originally posted by mr_gbody_@Dec 26 2005, 11:18 PM~4488825
> *HEEEEEEY  YAAAAA'LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!
> :wave:
> *



:wave: howdy steve


----------



## turnin-heads

HOWDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDY :wave: 
READY TO DRINK ONE WITH ME?


STILL DONT LIKE THE LOWRIDER FLIER THE NEWBIE POSTED


----------



## turnin-heads

HOWDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDY :wave: 
READY TO DRINK ONE WITH ME?


STILL DONT LIKE THE LOWRIDER FLIER THE NEWBIE POSTED


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

> _Originally posted by mr_gbody_@Dec 26 2005, 11:25 PM~4488868
> *HOWDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDY  :wave:
> READY TO DRINK ONE WITH ME?
> STILL DONT LIKE THE LOWRIDER FLIER THE NEWBIE POSTED
> *


thats a old wallpaper lowrider had on their website


----------



## turnin-heads

:buttkick: 

THEY NEED PORN SMILELY FACES ON HERE... :thumbsup:


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Dec 26 2005, 09:54 PM~4488280
> *word,, yep, i hate driving in the ga.,, my car tops out at like 65,, think there is a unsaid rule there, that if you car don't do atleast 80 it's no allowed on the roads......lol
> *



Dont lie about it.



I've had your cutty doing 70 mph. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 26 2005, 10:08 PM~4488392
> *whats up tony ,cory
> Ruben
> *



Whats up Ruben,Tony,Eric,Steve,and Cory ?

My name is Chris and im an alcoholic. 

Ohhh crap. Forgot where I was. Scrap that last comment. :biggrin:

I'll see you homies at the show.


----------



## westcoastridin

]PAW PAW COME ON
5555555555555555555555555555555555555555555
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

IS THE SHOW GOING TO BE AT THE COLISUM OR SOME PLACE ELSE.........................WHATS UP WEST NEED TO PUT A LITTLE MORE WITH THAT.......................... :twak: :twak:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 25 2005, 01:42 AM~4477535
> *WHAT HE MEANS IS, HE GOT TO SEE SOME STUFF THAT VERY FEW PEOPLE OUTSIDE OF L.A. HAS EVER SEEN BEFORE.
> *


and i hope to get back down soon to go see the stuff i didn't have time to see.

Nice collection............


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Dec 27 2005, 10:40 AM~4490815
> *Whats up Ruben,Tony,Eric,Steve,and Cory ?
> 
> My name is Chris and im an alcoholic.
> 
> Ohhh crap. Forgot where I was. Scrap that last comment. :biggrin:
> 
> I'll see you homies at the show.
> *


whats up TONY ,ERIC ,STEVE, CORY AND CHRIS :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 27 2005, 06:22 PM~4495092
> *whats up TONY ,ERIC ,STEVE, CORY AND CHRIS :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

so it is going to be at the coliseum for sure?
Sounds like it may be a good turnout!
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Dec 27 2005, 10:33 PM~4496400
> *so it is going to be at the coliseum for sure?
> Sounds like it may be a good turnout!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


coliseum :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoispimpin

how much $$$ for the Hop & what are the classes


----------



## renus

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## LOWYALTY1

old school what happen to the bad ass 66 caprice, i haven't seen it since the time the club came to burlington :dunno:


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 28 2005, 07:47 PM~4502594
> *old school what happen to the bad ass 66 caprice, i haven't seen it since the time the club came to burlington :dunno:
> *


  he's still rollin'


----------



## renus

waz up, paw paw. heard you been dealin today


----------



## PAW PAW

the lac is on its way to a now home...   lowyalty


----------



## Old School 1957

Droptop time. Man you'll love rolling with the top back for sure!!!!
[attachmentid=402607]


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Dec 29 2005, 01:04 PM~4506740
> * Droptop time. Man you'll love rolling with the top back for sure!!!!
> [attachmentid=402607]
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 That 59 is bad ass man. 

I'll trade right now. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Got one located Paw Paw?


----------



## PAW PAW

ONE WHAT .....A DROP ??????


----------



## renus

im glad to see someone who will rep lowriders on the east in a positive way get it. thats a clean lac. went to a good home


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

starting out with a caddy next year 2006


----------



## westcoastridin

:biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 30 2005, 04:18 AM~4513751
> *starting out with a caddy next year  2006
> *


post some new pics homie :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

:biggrin:http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=7285


----------



## PAW PAW

YEH POS SOME NEW PIC LOWYALTY1


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@Dec 28 2005, 06:01 AM~4498141
> *how much $$$ for the Hop & what are the classes
> *



ttt


----------



## turnin-heads

BM Cutty... you going to be a vender at the show?


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by mr_gbody_@Dec 31 2005, 10:20 AM~4520674
> *BM Cutty... you going to be a vender at the show?
> *


 i plan on it,, just waiting for them to hit me back with info and pricing on set-up and make sure i can still partcipate in the hop & show.. bringing everything i got with me...... maybe we can juice a few out in the parking lot.......lol


----------



## turnin-heads

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

CADDY CADDY CADDY CADDY CADDY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TOWNCAR TOWNCAR :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

all ready posting pic of the new ride ha


----------



## LOWYALTY1

WHICH ONE LOOKS BETTER CADDY OR TOWNCAR :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

:biggrin: :biggrin: the lac :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 31 2005, 11:23 AM~4521201
> *WHICH ONE LOOKS BETTER CADDY OR TOWNCAR :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


THE LINCOLN IS BETTER YOU KNOW THAT RUBEN :twak:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

caddy's all day every day


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 31 2005, 12:23 PM~4521201
> *WHICH ONE LOOKS BETTER CADDY OR TOWNCAR :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


draw ,, from them pics,,, pics of the set-up and interior of both, might change my mind :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

well if your going to compare the set ups my set up is better you know that ruben


----------



## westcoastridin

this is rubens set up


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 31 2005, 01:54 PM~4521747
> *:biggrin:
> *



caddy :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

Code:


[url="http://www.blinkyou.com"][img]http://www.blinkyou.com/imgbank/happynewyear.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## Old School 1957

Happy NewYear from Old School C.C......
2006...Lets make it a year to remember....
[attachmentid=405700]
:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastridin

fo sho lets make it happen happy new year fuckers :biggrin:


----------



## renus

:biggrin: happy new year


----------



## renus

:0 KANDY C.C. from back in da day :biggrin:


----------



## renus

:0 EXPLICIT C.C. BACK IN DA DAY


----------



## Hang Time Mazda

man, i remember those rides from back in the day. that 64 has been through some changes since then. the cavalier, isnt that the big guy who got in explicit or was trying to get in?


----------



## Hang Time Mazda

oh yeah...... HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## renus

:biggrin: ken's mazda :0 oh yeah, dont forget brandons toyota ''grape juiced''


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by Hang Time Mazda_@Jan 1 2006, 12:47 AM~4525936
> *man, i remember those rides from back in the day. that 64 has been through some changes since then. the cavalier, isnt that the big guy who got in explicit or was trying to get in?
> *


are you talking about the beretta with the body kit. im not sure. i know that the beretta got in LOWRIDER.


----------



## Hang Time Mazda

damn, thats right, beretta. i just took a glance at it and thought cavalier. i swear them pics bring back some memories LOL


----------



## renus

:biggrin: thinking back on the good times, and looking foward to even better times


----------



## LOWYALTY1

i like this picture better


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

is west still :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: ... are you having fun with it yet


----------



## LOWYALTY1

west what you doing :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: west what you doing :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: okay west i confess you done a good job on the set up :biggrin: :biggrin: but i'm going to make it look better :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 1 2006, 09:18 AM~4526947
> *west what you doing :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: west what you doing :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: okay west i confess you done a good job on the set up  :biggrin:  :biggrin: but i'm going to make it look better :thumbsup:
> *


 : :roflmao: :twak: ahhh no


----------



## PAW PAW

its ok there r plenty of low lows arround here to play with.. as long as thay all come to the show in may..........working on my drop


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 1 2006, 10:07 AM~4527039
> *its ok there r plenty of low lows arround here to play with..  as long as thay all come to the show in may..........working on my drop
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:biggrin: today


----------



## gizmoispimpin

> _Originally posted by renus_@Jan 1 2006, 12:49 AM~4525946
> *:biggrin: ken's mazda :0 oh yeah, dont forget brandons toyota ''grape juiced''
> *


Hey what ever happened to ken's wife Trish???Is she still around???


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@Jan 1 2006, 06:06 PM~4528714
> *Hey what ever happened to ken's wife Trish???Is she still around???
> *


  i dont have a clue, but i know ken has remarried


----------



## PAW PAW

we know who has all the lot around here :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 1 2006, 09:18 AM~4526838
> *i like this picture better
> *



i got some chrome tanks for you... the trunk looks clean :thumbsup:


----------



## fundimotorsports

Hey being a new guy to this forum.. Who wants a job. I have a Expo fully customized that needs dro's installed.. Every jack off around here does air.. Anybody around the Capitol city or I am willing to drive.. I would like to do your show too.. I do plenty with FTW. I always do slamsession and all DJM shows to. I have the slammed white expo...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 1 2006, 07:01 PM~4528677
> *:biggrin: today
> *



time to get some skinny white walls.


:uh: :uh: :uh: throw them fat white walls in the garbage.


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 1 2006, 07:35 PM~4529579
> *time to get some skinny white walls.
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  throw them fat white walls in the garbage.
> *


 :nono: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jan 1 2006, 07:18 PM~4529471
> *Hey being a new guy to this forum.. Who wants a job. I have a Expo fully customized that needs dro's installed.. Every jack off around here does air.. Anybody around the Capitol city or I am willing to drive.. I would like to do your show too.. I do plenty with FTW. I always do slamsession and all DJM shows to. I have the slammed white expo...
> *


hey i can do it for you let me know


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 1 2006, 06:01 PM~4528677
> *:biggrin: today
> *



need some extendtion on the a-arms,, tell your bro i have a set for him :biggrin:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Dec 31 2005, 01:23 PM~4521201
> *WHICH ONE LOOKS BETTER CADDY OR TOWNCAR :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


definately the lac :thumbsup:


----------



## fundimotorsports

Ya I will hit you up.. You got mail... :biggrin:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Jan 1 2006, 11:35 PM~4530432
> *need some extendtion on the a-arms,, tell your bro i have a set for him :biggrin:
> *


whats that bout 1" to 1 1/4"


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by str8_gbody_@Jan 1 2006, 10:47 PM~4530518
> *whats that bout 1" to 1 1/4"
> *



uppers off a 64 same as a 1 &1/4 in. extendtion... only had to mod them alittle and reinforce them...


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

opps wrong topic lol


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Jan 1 2006, 11:51 PM~4530550
> *uppers off a 64 same as a 1 &1/4 in. extendtion... only had to mod them alittle and reinforce them...
> *


cool deal. we got to extend my boy daniels uppers for his monte. got to be 1 1/4"


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 1 2006, 10:56 PM~4530160
> *:nono:  :nono:  :buttkick:
> *



1/2" white walls??????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## blvddown

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

OK RUBEN I THINK THATS ENOUGH WITH THE GRILL PICS STOOOOOOPPPP IT :twak:


----------



## PAW PAW

what is with all the pics of grills ruben... becouse we all know the lacs grill is the best....


----------



## PAW PAW

is gizmo going to make it to the show in greensboro......


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 2 2006, 01:42 PM~4533648
> *OK RUBEN I THINK THATS ENOUGH  WITH THE GRILL PICS STOOOOOOPPPP IT  :twak:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## fundimotorsports

Ya I got your PM. The site is crazy right now.. Busy.. :biggrin: You guys can say high when you see me with FTW at slamsession. You guys probly already know the truck. I do all the DJM shows.. :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 2 2006, 12:47 PM~4533676
> *is gizmo going to make it to the show in greensboro......
> *


 think he's waiting for some more info on the hydraulic comp,,, classes and prizes..


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jan 2 2006, 02:53 PM~4534853
> *Ya I got your PM. The site is crazy right now..  Busy.. :biggrin:  You guys can say high when you see me with FTW at slamsession. You guys probly already know the truck. I do all the DJM shows.. :biggrin:
> *


post pics of your ride


----------



## LOWYALTY1

west you got some pictures of your new 64 impala?


----------



## Hang Time Mazda

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 2 2006, 01:47 PM~4533676
> *is gizmo going to make it to the show in greensboro......
> *


i can try calling him this week to find out, if he doesnt get on here and reply :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 2 2006, 07:39 PM~4536550
> *west you got some pictures of your new 64 impala?
> *


I WILL POST SOME TOMORROW


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## smalltownVA

> _Originally posted by Hang Time Mazda_@Jan 1 2006, 01:47 AM~4525936
> *man, i remember those rides from back in the day. that 64 has been through some changes since then. the cavalier, isnt that the big guy who got in explicit or was trying to get in?
> *


That was big Jamie. Yeah he was in Explicit for a little while.


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

> _Originally posted by Hang Time Mazda_@Jan 1 2006, 02:23 AM~4526092
> *damn, thats right, beretta. i just took a glance at it and thought cavalier. i swear them pics bring back some memories  LOL
> *


aint that the truth, i met big jaime back in 94 in new bern at the Crystal Coast show put on by Magical Concepts. what ever happened to him?


----------



## PAW PAW

STILL GOT THE CAR IT CANDY ORANGE NOW AND STILL CRAZY CHECH HIM OUT A FEW PAGES BACK DJ. SWEET JONES


----------



## PAW PAW

SORRY I MENT JAMES IN THE GREEN BELAIR....IS STILL AROUND IN THE SAME CAR ........TUFF DAY AT WORK READY TO GO HOME..... :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## smalltownVA

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 3 2006, 05:10 PM~4541136
> *SORRY I MENT JAMES IN THE GREEN BELAIR....IS STILL AROUND IN THE SAME CAR ........TUFF DAY AT WORK READY TO GO HOME..... :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


I was like "what?" I didn't see big Jamie being a DJ. haha, Just that thought is funny to me.


----------



## renus

:biggrin: before and after


----------



## westcoastridin

i seen that car about 7 years ago in greensboro i think tim was riding with him in that tan cadillac pesonally i think it looks better green with the side moldings but then again thats just me.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by renus_@Jan 1 2006, 01:46 AM~4525933
> *:0 EXPLICIT C.C. BACK IN DA DAY
> *


shit man, I have a pic of ken's rx7 and trish's mr2 sitting beside each other at a show, probobly from 95 or so. :0 

Those pics bring back a lot of memories for me. I can't even remember homeboys name with the grey pathfinder from danville in that one pic. Anyone remember the red porshe or white supra with hydraulics? Mike Niten with the prelude was cool until he did something he shouldn't have. Ta-won was cool as shit. As for Jamie "lurch" with the beretta, he is probably in jail for reasons I shouldn't mention. RIP to wayne, I can still hear him clear as day saying, "daaaammmnnnn duuuuudddeee."  

I bet if i were to pull out all the old pics and video tape, most of you guys on here would probably be on them somewhere. 

One of my favorite memories to this day is in charlotte at southern star when jamie and funny went nose to nose in the street, back when hangtime's mazda was black. Ta-won and Nard (something like that) were talking shit for over an hour.

Pigeon Forge 97-02 still has the best memories. :biggrin:


----------



## renus

:biggrin: not the best pic, but one of my old mitz


----------



## renus

another one of my trucks, around 92


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by renus_@Jan 3 2006, 10:08 PM~4543270
> *another one of my trucks, around 92
> *


Madison, that is is on the other side of eden right? I almost took a job there last month.


----------



## Hang Time Mazda

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 3 2006, 09:22 PM~4542978
> *shit man, I have a pic of ken's rx7 and trish's mr2 sitting beside each other at a show, probobly from 95 or so.  :0
> 
> Those pics bring back a lot of memories for me.  I can't even remember homeboys name with the grey pathfinder from danville in that one pic.  Anyone remember the red porshe or white supra with hydraulics? Mike Niten with the prelude was cool until he did something he shouldn't have.  Ta-won was cool as shit.  As for  Jamie "lurch" with the beretta, he is probably in jail for reasons I shouldn't mention.  RIP to wayne, I can still hear him clear as day saying, "daaaammmnnnn duuuuudddeee."
> 
> I bet if i were to pull out all the old pics and video tape, most of you guys on here would probably be on them somewhere.
> 
> One of my favorite memories to this day is in charlotte at southern star when jamie and funny went nose to nose in the street, back when hangtime's mazda was black.  Ta-won and Nard (something like that) were talking shit for over an hour.
> 
> Pigeon Forge 97-02 still has the best memories.  :biggrin:
> *


damn dude, now those are memories. i have a pic of the rx7 and the mr2 at booger bash when they were all parked by the road when there were all cartoon. 

the red porche, i rememebr that car too, although i only seen it like once or twice. mike niten, he put some hellified work into that prelude, i remember the last time i saw it was when it was all tore apart in his garage. ta-won is still around, i see him once in a while. he has his own dump truck now running around charlotte. and no one can ever forget wayne.

that day at my shop was one of the best days we all ever had in my opinion. so much fun. and believe it or not, nard still works for me all these years later.

haha, almost forgot pigeon forge, that was a blast.


----------



## NEVER FADED

damn,, i lost all my old pics,, found the negitives though.. think i'm going to get some printed up tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

kens rx7 is still around.. it looks the same its just missing some of its big ass system.. i seen it about 1 year a go in his garage.. it was coverd up with about 5 car covers .. i have been trying to get him to get it running maybe i can talk him in to bring it back out soooooon.....


----------



## smalltownVA

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 3 2006, 09:22 PM~4542978
> *shit man, I have a pic of ken's rx7 and trish's mr2 sitting beside each other at a show, probobly from 95 or so.  :0
> 
> Those pics bring back a lot of memories for me.  I can't even remember homeboys name with the grey pathfinder from danville in that one pic.  Anyone remember the red porshe or white supra with hydraulics? Mike Niten with the prelude was cool until he did something he shouldn't have.  Ta-won was cool as shit.  As for  Jamie "lurch" with the beretta, he is probably in jail for reasons I shouldn't mention.  RIP to wayne, I can still hear him clear as day saying, "daaaammmnnnn duuuuudddeee."
> 
> I bet if i were to pull out all the old pics and video tape, most of you guys on here would probably be on them somewhere.
> 
> One of my favorite memories to this day is in charlotte at southern star when jamie and funny went nose to nose in the street, back when hangtime's mazda was black.  Ta-won and Nard (something like that) were talking shit for over an hour.
> 
> Pigeon Forge 97-02 still has the best memories.  :biggrin:
> *


Damn JC. Bring back the memories huh. I think Ken's car was only car in Explicit that I never saw in person when I was in the club. As far as I could remember he never could get it running again. I've got pictures of Trish's car at the Fairground show at least 10 years ago. John Call had the pathfinder with the whitewhalls. I remember everything that you mention distinctly, especially the day at Jamie's shop. That were the good days.


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by Hang Time Mazda_@Jan 3 2006, 10:46 PM~4543492
> *damn dude, now those are memories. i have a pic of the rx7 and the mr2 at booger bash when they were all parked by the road when there were all cartoon.
> 
> the red porche, i rememebr that car too, although i only seen it like once or twice. mike niten, he put some hellified work into that prelude, i remember the last time i saw it was when it was all tore apart in his garage. ta-won is still around, i see him once in a while. he has his own dump truck now running around charlotte. and no one can ever forget wayne.
> 
> that day at my shop was one of the best days we all ever had in my opinion. so much fun. and believe it or not, nard still works for me all these years later.
> 
> haha, almost forgot pigeon forge, that was a blast.
> *


OLE NARD, HE STILL PINK AROUND THE EARS FROM THAT CAN OF EITHER? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:biggrin: west i see you sunday in greensboro the whole car club is going to be there :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:biggrin: one of the cars that are coming to the show i love this picture :biggrin:from va


----------



## PAW PAW

LOOKING FOR THE NEW PICS WEST ..... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

my brother 64 time to work on it


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 3 2006, 09:35 PM~4543394
> *Madison, that is is on the other side of eden right?  I almost took a job there last month.
> *


 :biggrin: yea, were about 15 minutes from eden


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 4 2006, 06:20 AM~4545287
> *kens rx7 is still around.. it looks the same its just missing some of its big ass system.. i seen it about 1 year a go in his garage.. it was coverd up with about 5 car covers .. i have been trying to get him to get it running maybe i can talk him in to bring it back out soooooon.....
> *


last i remember he pulled the engine and chromed the whole damn thing..... I also remember him saying he couldn't get it to run and didn't know why.

I have also heard over the years that trish still has her car.

You guys remember Clarence in greensboro........... man he did some poor ass setups.........


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Hang Time Mazda_@Jan 3 2006, 10:46 PM~4543492
> *mike niten, he put some hellified work into that prelude, i remember the last time i saw it was when it was all tore apart in his garage. ta-won is still around, i see him once in a while. he has his own dump truck now running around charlotte. and no one can ever forget wayne.
> *


i have pics of mike's car somewhere cut into a vert with some crazy ass body mods done to it. I heard he dropped it off at a junk yard and some kid picked it up, but that was over 7 years ago. I also have a pic of Wes' toyota paseo cut into a vert sitting in the same shop at the same time. I can't remember the guys shop but it was in ashboro I think behind some car dealership. He had a white toyota pickup with hydraulics and a little minitruck club with several s10s in.

Anyone know what is up with Eddie Gordy? I talked to him last at the 04 charlotte lrm show when he was just wondering around. Does he still have his mazda?


----------



## westcoastridin

OK HERE IS A QUESTION FOR EVEYONE HERE, I KNOW EVERY BODY ALWAYS TALKS ABOUT HYROS AND BAGS WITCH ONE IS BETTER SO I WANTED TO KNOW WHAT PEOPLE THOUGT ABOUT IT SO IF YOU HAD BAGS OR HYDROS OR NEVER HAD THEM JUST SEEN THEM LET ME KNOW WITCH ONE YOU WOULD LIKE THE BEST


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 4 2006, 06:40 PM~4549208
> *OK HERE IS A QUESTION FOR EVEYONE HERE, I KNOW EVERY BODY  ALWAYS TALKS ABOUT HYROS AND BAGS  WITCH ONE IS BETTER SO I WANTED TO KNOW WHAT PEOPLE THOUGT ABOUT IT SO IF YOU HAD BAGS OR HYDROS OR NEVER HAD THEM JUST SEEN THEM LET ME KNOW WITCH ONE YOU WOULD LIKE THE BEST
> *


you know the old saying, bags are for ****. :uh:


----------



## westcoastridin




----------



## westcoastridin

:biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 4 2006, 04:41 PM~4549225
> *you know the old saying, bags are for ****.   :uh:
> *


 DID YOU HERE THAT PAW PAW :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

airbags are like henna tattoo's............................


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 4 2006, 05:16 PM~4549404
> *airbags are like henna tattoo's............................
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: i can't wait to see it drop does all it matters paw paw you got some skirts for the 63


----------



## LOWYALTY1

what's up paw paw


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 4 2006, 05:29 PM~4549463
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: i can't wait to see it drop does all it matters paw paw you got some skirts for the 63
> *


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 4 2006, 07:36 PM~4549493
> *
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 4 2006, 04:47 PM~4549254
> *DID YOU HERE THAT PAW PAW :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 4 2006, 04:40 PM~4549208
> *OK HERE IS A QUESTION FOR EVEYONE HERE, I KNOW EVERY BODY  ALWAYS TALKS ABOUT HYROS AND BAGS  WITCH ONE IS BETTER SO I WANTED TO KNOW WHAT PEOPLE THOUGT ABOUT IT SO IF YOU HAD BAGS OR HYDROS OR NEVER HAD THEM JUST SEEN THEM LET ME KNOW WITCH ONE YOU WOULD LIKE THE BEST
> *


ive never had either but im bagging my 64 because thats what i like....i know its not the "lowrider way"but i could care less what people think about it


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jan 4 2006, 07:38 PM~4549502
> *ive never had either but im bagging my 64 because thats what i like....i know its not the "lowrider way"but i could care less what people think about it
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 4 2006, 05:39 PM~4549508
> *:wave:
> *


what up ruben


----------



## LOWYALTY1

tony
got some pictures of the 64


----------



## westcoastridin

stop it ruben :buttkick:


----------



## PAW PAW

you guys are killing me ... hydros r nice if you wount a big mess .dont get me wrong i have had a lot of fun in hydros ask old school .. we us2 get messed up and go hopping and ridding 3 a;; over gboro...but bags are what a im going to use this time mabe when i bring out the 63 impala i will have hydros on it.. and melvin what do you have or ever had any thing with hydro or air.. i know you have all that old air craft stuff......... use it.......with love to all im paw paw


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

id have to take 30 pics..theres shit everywhere..here she is when i rescued her from a barn


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:biggrin: she's pretty :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jan 4 2006, 05:52 PM~4549532
> *id have to take 30 pics..theres shit everywhere..here she is when i rescued her from a barn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey you wanna sell it


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 4 2006, 05:43 PM~4549523
> *you guys are killing me ... hydros r nice if you wount a big mess .dont get me wrong i have had a lot of fun in hydros ask old school .. we us2 get messed up and go hopping and ridding 3 a;; over gboro...but bags are what a im going to use  this time mabe when i bring out the 63 impala i will have hydros on it.. and melvin what do you have or ever had any thing with hydro or air.. i know you have all that old air craft stuff......... use it.......with love to all im paw paw
> *


we'll roll together with our bagged rides


----------



## LOWYALTY1

how much ?rollo6fo


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 4 2006, 06:00 PM~4549540
> *hey you wanna sell it
> *


ill be burried in this baby


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jan 4 2006, 08:02 PM~4549548
> *ill be burried in this baby
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PAW PAW

west what lo lo do you have now


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 4 2006, 08:04 PM~4549558
> *west what lo lo do you have now
> *


 :biggrin: :dunno: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:wait & see


----------



## PAW PAW

rollo we will be still rolling in some old school rides with air when others still do not have any thing


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 4 2006, 07:43 PM~4549523
> *you guys are killing me ... hydros r nice if you wount a big mess .dont get me wrong i have had a lot of fun in hydros ask old school .. we us2 get messed up and go hopping and ridding 3 a;; over gboro...but bags are what a im going to use  this time mabe when i bring out the 63 impala i will have hydros on it.. and melvin what do you have or ever had any thing with hydro or air.. i know you have all that old air craft stuff......... use it.......with love to all im paw paw
> *



i've had several rides with hydraulics.



never had leaks either.    


i lifted my first car 12 years ago.


----------



## PAW PAW

melvin :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 4 2006, 08:09 PM~4549580
> *melvin :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



what are you doing?? your addicted to this damn website now......


----------



## PAW PAW

thats right you have been on the set for how long now


----------



## westcoastridin

paw paw be nice


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 4 2006, 06:08 PM~4549576
> *rollo  we will be still rolling in some old school rides with air when others still do not have any thing
> *


tru dat :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

melvin knows i love him


----------



## LOWYALTY1

paw paw what did you name your car?


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 4 2006, 06:08 PM~4549579
> *i've had several rides with hydraulics.
> never had leaks either.
> i lifted my first car 12 years ago.
> *


i dont know about that you guys remember the old delta dumps them fuckers use to bust o rings all the dam time


----------



## PAW PAW

so west any new pics


----------



## LOWYALTY1

i love my caddy :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 4 2006, 08:14 PM~4549620
> *i dont know about  that  you guys remember the old delta dumps  them fuckers use to bust o rings all the dam time
> *



some of the old deltas were nice, until all the companies started machining their own bodies to save a few bucks here and there, then it all went down the drain, but a real delta body was machined just right so the o-rings didnt blow out.


----------



## PAW PAW

so west got any new pics uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

yea...new pics  and no more grill pics ruben :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:0


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

west is your computer broke......


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

so is lowyalty comeing to gboro this weekend


----------



## LOWYALTY1

this sunday


----------



## LOWYALTY1

1:00 pm greensboro coliseum


----------



## PAW PAW

i might see you there.....


----------



## PAW PAW

hello


----------



## westcoastridin

i will post some tomorrow for sure :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 4 2006, 06:16 PM~4549637
> *some of the old deltas were nice, until all the companies started machining their own bodies to save a few bucks here and there, then it all went down the drain, but a real delta body was machined just right so the o-rings didnt blow out.
> *


 :0


----------



## PAW PAW

thats right


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 4 2006, 06:28 PM~4549731
> *i might see you there.....
> *


u bringing the wagon paw paw is it done?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 4 2006, 08:12 PM~4549606
> *melvin knows i love him
> *



I guess I could post up a bunch of pictures and brag about my collection of lowrider related parts. But Im not bored enough right now.


So here is a pic of my car.


----------



## PAW PAW

still working on it it wont be to much longer.. ill bring a old truck out there..


----------



## Virginia_Paul_Wall

fuk traditionalz, big pimpin is riden round town wit bodys on trailors thinkin u da shiznit actin like u doin something, nah mean........

uuuuuuuuggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## PAW PAW

melvin it is time to finish some thing ..no more taking stuff apart


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by Virginia_Paul_Wall_@Jan 4 2006, 07:07 PM~4550020
> *fuk traditionalz, big pimpin is riden round town wit bodys on trailors thinkin u da shiznit actin like u doin something, nah mean........
> 
> uuuuuuuuggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhh
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by Virginia_Paul_Wall_@Jan 4 2006, 07:07 PM~4550020
> *fuk traditionalz, big pimpin is riden round town wit bodys on trailors thinkin u da shiznit actin like u doin something, nah mean........
> 
> uuuuuuuuggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhh
> *


what


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Virginia_Paul_Wall_@Jan 4 2006, 09:07 PM~4550020
> *fuk traditionalz, big pimpin is riden round town wit bodys on trailors thinkin u da shiznit actin like u doin something, nah mean........
> 
> uuuuuuuuggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhh
> *


what in the hell is he talkin about ? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 4 2006, 07:06 PM~4550004
> *I guess I could post up a bunch of pictures and brag about my collection of lowrider related parts. But Im not bored enough right now.
> So here is a pic of my car.
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: man thats nice :cheesy:


----------



## PAW PAW

did anyone understand that


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by Virginia_Paul_Wall_@Jan 4 2006, 07:07 PM~4550020
> *fuk traditionalz, big pimpin is riden round town wit bodys on trailors thinkin u da shiznit actin like u doin something, nah mean........
> 
> uuuuuuuuggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhh
> *


i need a translator please


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 4 2006, 09:06 PM~4550004
> *I guess I could post up a bunch of pictures and brag about my collection of lowrider related parts. But Im not bored enough right now.
> So here is a pic of my car.
> *


that fence in the background can be added to my large list of things I've pissed on in my life. :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

sup fletch :wave:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 4 2006, 09:13 PM~4550067
> *i need a translator please
> *


hell i think we all do . whats up every body !


----------



## Old School 1957

Keep it Gangsta.....
[attachmentid=410752]

Whats up fellas?


----------



## westcoastridin

u need to bring that rag top back out


----------



## the GRINCH

damn the whole crew is on here now :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

old school is here :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## westcoastridin

old school bags or hydros?


----------



## Old School 1957

Shit I might just have to....
[attachmentid=410755]


----------



## jbfletch77

Sup Biotch...FUck em


----------



## PAW PAW

so did anyone get what paul wall was saying


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 4 2006, 09:08 PM~4550030
> *melvin it is time to finish some thing ..no more taking stuff apart
> *


my biggest thing is I like to collect stuff. sometimes I ask myself "do I really need 50 old school slowdowns?" or 30 NOS 5.20's, or the aircraft oil filters, Pesco pumps, aircraft check valves etc etc etc.


But I never really have an answer to the question and I never see any end in sight. So I just keep collecting. 



but hey, I didnt fly to LA twice last year just for tattoo's.     I did pick out a few interior colors and paint colors and ideas.  And although I am STILL not 100% decided on the color, I know that the car will get finished sooner or later, maybe even this year. :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

ruben dont forget to pick up your set up it came in today but they only send one compresor


----------



## westcoastridin

tattoo do u have any 5,20's in stock are they for sale?


----------



## PAW PAW

melvin put all that shit you got on some thing and lets roll


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 4 2006, 09:19 PM~4550116
> *ruben dont forget to pick up your  set up it came in today but they only send one compresor
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno:


----------



## Old School 1957

West, I say hydros,13's,Kandy paint,but thats me.
Air is clean and simple also I'm not a hater so hell either as long as you rollin


----------



## jbfletch77

Sup Biotches, thanks Lowyalty for calling me about my little Lowrider Magazine picture, representing Durham, NC


----------



## LOWYALTY1

jbfletch77 got some pictures of your 64? i do


----------



## westcoastridin

:wave:


----------



## Old School 1957

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 4 2006, 10:24 PM~4550132
> *melvin put all that shit you got on some thing and lets roll
> *


I agree Pawpaw enough talk I wanna see more people rollin not just talkin'...


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Jan 4 2006, 07:27 PM~4550145
> *West, I say hydros,13's,Kandy paint,but thats me.
> Air is clean and simple also I'm not a hater so hell either as long as you rollin
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:wave: :wave:


----------



## PAW PAW

well its paw paws bed time so you fellows later


----------



## turnin-heads

I'M READY FOR THIS SHOW !!


----------



## Old School 1957

Ruben let me know when you gonna roll to G'boro.
I might roll over and check you fellas out.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 4 2006, 09:24 PM~4550132
> *melvin put all that shit you got on some thing and lets roll
> *



it will all come together.


----------



## westcoastridin

me and my son holloween night :biggrin:


----------



## jbfletch77

All my pics are in my other computer. I will check to see if I have anything else.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 4 2006, 09:24 PM~4550130
> *tattoo do u have any 5,20's in stock  are they for sale?
> *


none for sale, sorry.


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by mr_gbody_@Jan 4 2006, 08:30 PM~4550179
> *I'M READY FOR THIS SHOW !!
> *


i am too :biggrin: .. my car isn't  ,, but damn.........lol...... i know 83caddyhopper is going to throw another show in lincinton this year,, we are in the works for finding somewhere in charlotte to throw a show too... i will be planning mine for later in the year,, maybe sept...... soon as it's all worked out info will be posted :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

me and my son holloween night :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

what's up chino 1960 impala


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Jan 4 2006, 09:34 PM~4550210
> *i will be planning mine for later in the year,, maybe sept......
> *



hmmm, I might have my car rolling by then, kinda hard to say though.


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Jan 4 2006, 09:27 PM~4550146
> *Sup Biotches, thanks Lowyalty for calling me about my little Lowrider Magazine picture, representing Durham, NC
> *


what lrm you talking about ?i saw your ride at the pebble pushers show . clean :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 4 2006, 07:34 PM~4550209
> *none for sale, sorry.
> *


 :tears:


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Jan 4 2006, 08:34 PM~4550210
> *i am too :biggrin: .. my car isn't   ,, but damn.........lol...... i know 83caddyhopper is going to throw another show in lincinton this year,, i'm in the works for finding somewhere in charlotte to throw a show too... i will be planning mine for later in the year,, maybe sept...... soon as it's all worked out info will be posted :biggrin:
> *


SWEET... I HAVE A PLACE LINED UP FOR A SHOW OR COOK OUT.. LOWRIDER ONLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## westcoastridin

hope to see u ther old school


----------



## westcoastridin

talk to u guys later i going to sleep got to get up early tomorow , fletch call me sometime


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 4 2006, 08:36 PM~4550225
> *hmmm, I might have my car rolling by then, kinda hard to say though.
> *


i know,, right.. i'm hoping to have mine back together for this may show , but i
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: ... might have to buy something else to throw some pumps on and atleast hop... :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 4 2006, 08:41 PM~4550267
> *talk to u guys later i going to sleep got to get up early tomorow , fletch call me sometime
> *


yep,, me too,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, layyyyy homies


----------



## ROLLING 60

HEY WHAT UP!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ROLLING 60_@Jan 4 2006, 10:36 PM~4550532
> * HEY WHAT UP, I'M A NEWBIE!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by ROLLING 60_@Jan 4 2006, 10:36 PM~4550532
> * HEY WHAT UP!
> *


who's car is this :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 4 2006, 09:37 PM~4550229
> *:tears:
> *


west guess who's here? 60 in the house


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

whats up lowyalty


----------



## LOWYALTY1

WHAT'S UP BACKSTREET I'M OFF THE WHOLE WEEK VAC. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

WHAT ARE THEY DOING IN THAT PICTURE? BACKSTREET


----------



## PAW PAW

HERE ONE FOR YA OLD SCHOOL


----------



## Old School 1957

Man that bitch is layed out, thats what I'm talkin about.....
[attachmentid=411276]Hangin' at Myrtle Beach w/ my homies....
Pawpaw we got to all get together and roll at the beach fo sho.


----------



## blvddown's woman

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 4 2006, 11:03 PM~4551249
> *WHAT ARE THEY DOING IN THAT PICTURE? BACKSTREET
> *



well thats me getting caught doing a body shot off his wife at new year's this year....and evidently he loves the pic


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 5 2006, 11:59 AM~4554150
> *:biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## PAW PAW

WEST WHAT R U ROLLING THIS WEEKEND TO THE GBORO.. GOT SOME WHEELFOR SALE FOR YOUR NEW RIDE... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## westcoastridin

:: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :twak:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

those are sweet rims there


----------



## SW713

WHY GOD WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOWYALTY1

what's up cadillacgrill21


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 5 2006, 03:37 PM~4554885
> *WEST WHAT R U ROLLING THIS WEEKEND TO THE GBORO.. GOT SOME WHEELFOR SALE FOR YOUR NEW RIDE... :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: red is your color west :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## westcoastridin

yup u would know that red is my color since you have my old red cadillac :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 5 2006, 02:37 PM~4554885
> *WEST WHAT R U ROLLING THIS WEEKEND TO THE GBORO.. GOT SOME WHEELFOR SALE FOR YOUR NEW RIDE... :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


my son can build you a set out of lego blocks if you want em"""".lol

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

i bring it sunday


----------



## westcoastridin

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

its my red caddy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

you know iam just messing with you west becouse you sold by 64


----------



## LOWYALTY1

red red red red red red :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

paw paw i see you sunday at the parking lot, can old school make it?what about the rest of the lowriders in nc?


----------



## renus

:0 purple


----------



## LOWYALTY1

i got 4 more days of vac. :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

i got 4 more days of vac. :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:wave: paw paw


----------



## PAW PAW

i dont know i am going over to the guy in the orange belair s house and weld some stuff up for him on sat... so maybe he will make it... me my wagon is still a partso i will roll what ever i can that day...


----------



## renus

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: im going to Custom Classic to look at paint chips this weekend


----------



## PAW PAW

what did you guys think of the new wheels that are out....... ha ha ha


----------



## renus

you can ride with me in the mazda paw paw


----------



## PAW PAW

got room for my walker... black on black renus for the 62


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

we need 100 pages by the show :biggrin: guess what i got today...........anyone..





the old woman i bought my car from called and said she found the original title and original 1964 NC tag :thumbsup:


----------



## renus

:biggrin: i may be candy coated


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jan 5 2006, 09:31 PM~4557040
> *we need 100 pages by the show :biggrin:  guess what i got today...........anyone..
> the old woman i bought my car from  called and said she found the original title and original 1964 NC  tag :thumbsup:
> *


how much?$$$$$$$do you want for the tag :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 5 2006, 07:33 PM~4557053
> *how much?$$$$$$$do you want for the tag :biggrin:
> *


it will be on the car when i burried in it :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

need a dif color around here..candy yellow , purple, red , root beer


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jan 5 2006, 09:34 PM~4557057
> *it will be on the car when i burried in it :biggrin:
> *


i dig it up :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## renus

:biggrin: you may have hit the nail on the head


----------



## LOWYALTY1

what's up backstreet !!!


----------



## PAW PAW

rollo64o where r you from.. mybe you can make it the g boro on sunday


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 5 2006, 07:35 PM~4557066
> *i dig it up :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ok


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 5 2006, 09:34 PM~4557061
> *need a dif color around here..candy yellow , purple, red , root beer
> *


what about light brown


----------



## PAW PAW

candy candy candy candy candy candy


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 5 2006, 09:35 PM~4557066
> *i dig it up :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


and take some parts toooooooooooooooooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## renus

:dunno: maybe a flaked out pagan gold


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 5 2006, 07:36 PM~4557079
> *rollo64o where r you from.. mybe you can make it the g boro on sunday
> *


from lenoir,, all my sundays are took till the baby gets here :biggrin: the baby rooms got a long ways to go...wish i could make it


----------



## LOWYALTY1

candy brown what about gold


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 5 2006, 07:38 PM~4557098
> *and take some parts toooooooooooooooooooooo :biggrin:
> *


just dont disturb my body


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jan 5 2006, 09:38 PM~4557102
> *from lenoir,,  all my sundays are took till the baby gets here :biggrin: the baby rooms got a long ways to go...wish i could make it
> *


when is the baby due?


----------



## renus

:biggrin: we wont


> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jan 5 2006, 08:40 PM~4557113
> *just dont disturb my body
> *


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 5 2006, 07:41 PM~4557114
> *when is the baby due?
> *


march 16th


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jan 5 2006, 09:40 PM~4557113
> *just dont disturb my body
> *


i gave you a beer


----------



## renus

:0 this color is tight


----------



## PAW PAW

thats cool ... spend all the time you can with the fam. thay r the best thing for u . trust me i know i have a great wife and a sweet little girl


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by renus_@Jan 5 2006, 07:41 PM~4557115
> *:biggrin: we wont
> *


bunch of stinkin vultures :angry:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 5 2006, 07:43 PM~4557129
> *thats cool ... spend all the time you can with the fam. thay r the best thing for u . trust me i know i have a great wife and a sweet little girl
> *


im having a girl too..cant wait


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jan 5 2006, 09:42 PM~4557120
> *march 16th
> *


my little girl was born on march 16 1998 my son was born march 16 1999 I'M GOOD ONE BIRTHDAY FOR BOTH OF THEM


----------



## PAW PAW

well its that time again see you all later....candy candy candy candy candy


----------



## renus

this is a nice color too


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 5 2006, 07:46 PM~4557141
> *my little girl was born on march 16 1998 my son was born march 16 1999 I'M GOOD ONE BIRTHDAY FOR BOTH OF THEM
> *


 :biggrin: i got married on march 16th....


----------



## LOWYALTY1

I LIKE THE RED RED RED RED


----------



## PAW PAW

remember old schools old 2 door cadi  .... that was hot....candy candy


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jan 5 2006, 09:47 PM~4557150
> *:biggrin:  i got married on march 16th....
> *


I'M GOING TO TAKE SOME PARTS OF YOUR 64 ON MARCH 16 2050 :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

remember old schools old 2 door cadi .... that was hot....candy candy


----------



## renus

:uh: just too many black 62 impalas, but they are all tight


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by renus_@Jan 5 2006, 09:46 PM~4557143
> * this is a nice color too
> *


WHAT COLOR ARE YOU GOING TO PAINT YOUR CAR


----------



## LOWYALTY1

I BE BACK I FIND A COLOR FOR YOUR 62


----------



## renus

im leaning towards a candy pagan gold, or aztec gold with flake


----------



## PAW PAW

nice.... later talk 2 you all later


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 5 2006, 08:50 PM~4557166
> *remember old schools old 2 door cadi  .... that was hot....candy candy
> *


what was the name of that color


----------



## PAW PAW

candy lime over silver base


----------



## LOWYALTY1

THIS WILL LOOK NICE :biggrin: ON A 62


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 5 2006, 08:54 PM~4557207
> *THIS WILL LOOK NICE :biggrin: ON A 62
> *


thats hot, love the wide whites


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 5 2006, 07:54 PM~4557207
> *THIS WILL LOOK NICE :biggrin: ON A 62
> *


oh yea...Mizz Diabla's ride.....

goodnight fellas.. 5:30 will be here before you know it... enjoy sleeping late Ruben :angry:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:biggrin: KING OF QUEENS GOING TO BE ON TONIGHT AT 11:00 :biggrin:


----------



## renus

im sure george will have exactly what im looking for


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by renus_@Jan 5 2006, 09:58 PM~4557239
> *im sure george will have exactly what im looking for
> *


HE'S GOING TO BE THERE SUNDAY


----------



## renus

im going to his shop saturday ,if things work out, or maybe he would bring the HOK paint chip book sunday


----------



## renus

later


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:wave: man its been a crazy day.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

what's up fletch,&[email protected]


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 5 2006, 10:54 PM~4557659
> *what's up fletch,&[email protected]
> *


not much today, just work, trying to sell my damn car to a potential buyer (so I won't ever build anything), book a vacation to LA, and looking at houses, and on top of that hearing shit, and throwing away some unwanted things

Anyone need a 350 engine/transmission with a few k on them?

A good day overall, no complaints. :biggrin:

I'll be taking a hiatus from for a while after tonight. :cheesy:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 5 2006, 09:31 PM~4557480
> *:biggrin:
> *


some body catch that peice of trim>>>>>>..lol
got some more video's just don't know how to post them... in one of the vids , one of my grills shoots out.....lol.. got one with parts flying off the 64 too.....lol


----------



## LOWYALTY1

what's up black magic


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLLING 60

:0


----------



## LOWYALTY1

WEST YOU TALK TO ROCKY


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by ROLLING 60_@Jan 6 2006, 12:19 PM~4561324
> *:0
> *


WAZ UP CHINO WHATS NEW WITH YOU HAVE'NT TALK TO U IN A MINUTE U GOING TO GBORO ON SUNDAY ?


----------



## westcoastridin

NO NOT YET


----------



## LOWYALTY1

WEST THERE'S A 64 TAG FOR SALE ROLO6FO HAS IT


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 6 2006, 03:00 PM~4562455
> *WEST THERE'S A 64 TAG FOR SALE  ROLO6FO HAS IT
> *


his going to kick ur ass :rofl: hey ruben u need to move ur car from my drive way


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 6 2006, 05:04 PM~4562483
> *his going to kick ur ass :rofl: hey ruben u need to move ur car from my drive way
> *


 :nono: :nono: :buttkick: :buttkick:   :machinegun:


----------



## westcoastridin

ruben what do u think about this one


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

WEST WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT THIS


----------



## westcoastridin

call me ruben


----------



## PAW PAW

WHERE THE PIC S WEST..


----------



## LOWYALTY1

PAW PAW ITS THIS ONE RED IS HIS COLOR :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

prepare for a beat down ruben :biggrin: i was working in TN today and i was up in the sticks. i went to this old run down house and the guy had a beautiful 67 SS convertible setting in the middle of a junk pile. it was reallllly nice. i offered him $5000 for it and he said he would think about it. it was easily a $13000 car. if he sales it im selling the 64..... and the tag :biggrin: but im not holding my breaf on it


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jan 6 2006, 06:55 PM~4563304
> *prepare for a beat down ruben :biggrin:  i was working in TN today and i was up in the sticks. i went to this old run down house and the guy had a beautiful 67 SS convertible setting in the middle of a junk pile. it was reallllly nice. i offered him $5000 for it and he said he would think about it. it was easily a $13000 car. if he sales it im selling the 64..... and the tag :biggrin:  but im not holding my breaf on it
> *


67 was a good year i know where one is at 67 convertible impala ss he wants $7,000.00 i think he will take $5,000.00 or $6,000.00 its worth $12,000.00 its perfect condition red


----------



## LOWYALTY1

where you at cadillacgrill21?? va in the house


----------



## LOWYALTY1

west check your email


----------



## CadillacGrill21

whud up fool!


that '67 sounds like a deal for 5

i would hop on that too!


----------



## LOWYALTY1

any more pictures of your caddy?


----------



## LOWYALTY1

west are you there!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:wave:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:wave: :wave:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

west west


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:0


----------



## CadillacGrill21

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 7 2006, 11:08 AM~4563734
> *any more pictures of your caddy?
> *



i will take some before i tear it apart


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 6 2006, 03:27 PM~4562694
> *WHERE THE PIC S WEST..
> *


ok paw paw here it is i made the deal today is coming home i did'nt think it was going to happen but yes fletch finally came of that rag top here's my new ride :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

when i was in lowrider times cc


----------



## LOWYALTY1

helllllllllllllllllllll nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo for real talk to me west :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

i don't believe you bring it this sunday to greensboro


----------



## LOWYALTY1

paint it this color west :biggrin: its true paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw


----------



## LOWYALTY1

my caddy is better west


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 6 2006, 08:37 PM~4563938
> *my caddy is better west
> *



dont you ever get tired of posting replies for no reason. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 6 2006, 06:02 PM~4563693
> *67 was a good year i know where one is at 67 convertible impala ss he wants $7,000.00 i think he will take $5,000.00 or $6,000.00 its worth $12,000.00 its perfect condition  red
> *


you gotta pm fool


----------



## PAW PAW

melvin r u drinking hater ad.. just be happy some times life is to short to bitch all the time.. and west i got 1 word for u fucker.........


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 6 2006, 09:33 PM~4564206
> *melvin r u drinking hater ad.. just be happy some times life is to short to bitch all the time.. and west  i got 1 word for u fucker.........
> *



ummm, no its just funny to see worthless posts made about nothing.



especially when the server is already suffering the past week. :uh:


----------



## PAW PAW

its all good tattoo its only life. its not all perfect. i know you are drinking so drink one for me and chill


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 6 2006, 09:40 PM~4564244
> *its all good  tattoo its only life. its not all perfect. i know you are drinking so drink one for me and chill
> *



I dont drink very often anymore. :uh:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

paw paw what do you think west new ride


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jan 6 2006, 09:30 PM~4564194
> *you gotta pm fool
> *


you gotta pm fool :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 6 2006, 07:51 PM~4564291
> *you gotta pm fool :biggrin:
> *


now you gotta pm fool :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jan 6 2006, 09:53 PM~4564298
> *now you gotta pm fool :biggrin:
> *


i think you got one fool


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 6 2006, 07:54 PM~4564307
> *i think you got one fool
> *


back atcha fool


----------



## Guest

get a room






























































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

paw paw you got one tooooooooooo


----------



## PAW PAW

west :twak: :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 6 2006, 09:58 PM~4564326
> *paw paw you got one tooooooooooo
> *



get a room with a double bed.







































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 6 2006, 07:57 PM~4564325
> *get a room
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


shut up yo......im hooking up


----------



## PAW PAW

melvin go watch bay watch or some thing else.. go to the store and get a 40oz and drink it all and then smoke a big fatty and then come talk to me ...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jan 6 2006, 10:00 PM~4564338
> *shut up yo......im hooking up
> *




:scrutinize: :scrutinize: 



dont you have a baby on the way, you dont have time for jerry springer shit.


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 6 2006, 08:03 PM~4564351
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> dont you have a baby on the way, you dont have time for jerry springer shit.
> *


i mean i might be hooking up with a sexy 67


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 6 2006, 10:02 PM~4564349
> *melvin go watch bay watch or some thing else.. go to the store and get a 40oz and drink it all and then smoke a big fatty and then come talk to me ...
> *



your close foolio, Im watching eBay, not bay watch.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jan 6 2006, 10:04 PM~4564359
> *i mean i might be hooking up with a sexy 67
> *



i've got like 20k worth of 67 parts if you need any, mostly NOS stuff, some new stuff. its all put away in storage, let me know if you might need sumthin.


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 6 2006, 08:06 PM~4564368
> *i've got like 20k worth of 67 parts if you need any, mostly NOS stuff, some new stuff. its all put away in storage, let me know if you might need sumthin.
> *


----------



## LOWYALTY1

the 67 ss its on 70 in burlington all cover up


----------



## PAW PAW

looking for the one thay call west ,,.........west where r u


----------



## LOWYALTY1

at Wendys his coming


----------



## PAW PAW

its getting late i have to go to work tommorrow for inv.. so i have to get up at like 600 that that comes very quick.. so tell west i will :twak: him later unless he makes it fast...


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:twak: i tell him


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 6 2006, 10:17 PM~4564440
> *its getting late i have to go to work tommorrow for inv.. so i have to get up at like 600 that that comes very quick.. so tell west i will :twak: him later unless he makes it fast...
> *



damn, you go to work early.


----------



## PAW PAW

dont have a cake job like you melvin....


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 6 2006, 10:20 PM~4564463
> *dont have a cake job like you melvin....
> *




cake??? its not easy being melvin.


----------



## PAW PAW

its not easy being paw paw to


----------



## PAW PAW

hay ruben is there going to be any cash for the hydros


----------



## PAW PAW

did you say street lows is going to be ther 2... any other mag. that you no of going to be there


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 6 2006, 09:42 PM~4564252
> *I dont drink very often anymore. :uh:
> *


it's true, you and blu got drunk pretty quick at your bday party a few weeks ago. 

I fell asleep half drunk with beer in hand watching that movie about 3am.


----------



## Old School 1957

57 pages.... :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=414050]
Ruben I'll see ya tomorrow.


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

57 pages of funk :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jan 7 2006, 11:05 AM~4566910
> *57 pages of funk :biggrin:
> *


YOU SHOULD COME TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

WHATS UP WEST I AM SITTING HERE AT WORK DOING INV.. IT SUCKS....


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

i need pics rubenator :biggrin: im craving a drop


----------



## LOWYALTY1

it looks better then this my old 67


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

u got me wanting this thing bad.....


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

and he was only asking 7000


----------



## LOWYALTY1

same color but with all the chrome ss


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 7 2006, 04:57 PM~4569069
> *same color but with all the chrome ss
> *


stop talking dirty to me fool :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jan 7 2006, 06:55 PM~4569062
> *and he was only asking 7000
> *


$7000 is what he ask


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 7 2006, 05:00 PM~4569084
> *$7000 is what he ask
> *


we'll talk him down


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jan 7 2006, 06:59 PM~4569082
> *stop talking dirty to me fool :biggrin:
> *


i got another 67 impala hard top i keeping this one you never know


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 7 2006, 05:02 PM~4569100
> *i got another 67 impala hard top  i keeping this one you never know
> *


how many rides u got man :uh:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

man thats beautiful :tears:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

west west


----------



## PAW PAW

whaTS UP WEST


----------



## PAW PAW

WEST U KNOW ANY ONE THAT HAS AN OLD CAR 4 SALE ALL I WONT IS SOMETHING THAT DRIVES.. SOMETHING I CAN DRIVE EVERY DAY OLD SCHOOL RIDE PUT SOME 13S ON IT AN GO


----------



## westcoastridin

suup paw paw


----------



## westcoastridin

i dont know of any right off the top of my head


----------



## PAW PAW

IM LOOKING FOR SOME TO ROLL TO WORK AND BACK SINCE YOU GOT THE LAC BACK I HAVE TO DRIVE THE LAZER AND IT WONT LOOK GOOD ON 13S


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 7 2006, 06:11 PM~4569535
> *IM LOOKING FOR SOME TO ROLL TO WORK AND BACK SINCE YOU GOT THE LAC BACK I HAVE TO DRIVE THE LAZER AND IT WONT LOOK GOOD ON 13S
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PAW PAW

I MIS THAT THING ALLREADY.. IS RUBEN TAKING CARE OF IT .... ARE YOU GOING TO HAVE TO TAKE IT BACK..... :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## westcoastridin

plenty of rides here on the for sale forums


----------



## westcoastridin

well here is how ruben is he likes to have a trunk and a back seat full of tools so u can imagine how it looks now :tears: :buttkick: :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

YA I KNOW IM LOOKING 4 SOME THING AROUND N.C. DONT HAVE THE TIME TO GO GET SOME THING MY WORK IS GET READY TO OICK UP IN ABOUT 2 WEEKS SO IM NOT GOING TO HAVE MUCH TIME TO GO GET SOME THING ....


----------



## westcoastridin

but hey if i ever break down i know who im going to call


----------



## PAW PAW

WORKED ON THE WAGON TODAY ITS GETTING CLOSE ...IT WILL BE OUT AGAIN SOON...


----------



## PAW PAW

WHATS UP ROLLO


----------



## westcoastridin

u think it be ready tomorow?


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

what up PAW PAW and west


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jan 7 2006, 06:33 PM~4569680
> *what up PAW PAW and west
> *


suuuuuuup


----------



## PAW PAW

NO WAY IM TAKING MY TIME ON THE COMP. ITS GOING ON THE MOTOR AND I HAVE TO MAKE THE BRACKET... I PUT ALL NEW BUSHING IN IT AND BALL JOINTS IN IT SO I SHOULD NOT HAVE ANY TROUBLE OUT OF IT


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 7 2006, 06:42 PM~4569709
> *NO WAY IM TAKING MY TIME ON THE COMP. ITS GOING ON THE MOTOR AND I HAVE TO MAKE THE BRACKET... I PUT ALL NEW BUSHING IN IT AND BALL JOINTS IN IT SO I SHOULD NOT HAVE ANY TROUBLE OUT OF IT
> *


i have a AC bracket off a old SBC... the kind that bolts to the water pump


----------



## PAW PAW

i have one to but i dont like the way it look on the moter so i am make a new one to bolt to the side on the header.. that way it is on the side of the motor and does not look so big


----------



## LOWYALTY1

paw paw paw im back ,new shop in graham 2006 :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

whats up .. why did you sell the drop ??????


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 7 2006, 08:52 PM~4570257
> *i have one to but i dont like the way it look on the moter so i am make a new one to bolt to the side on the header.. that way it is on the side of the motor and does not look so big
> *


yea.. thats why mines setting in the basement...you see the ones 216rider makes? the babys are nice


----------



## PAW PAW

no i have not got any pic or info on it


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 7 2006, 09:12 PM~4570301
> *no i have not got any pic or  info on it
> *


http://www.lowriderimpala.com/products.html

http://www.lowriderimpala.com/york.html


----------



## renus

ttt keep it hot!


----------



## RoLLo6Fo




----------



## RoLLo6Fo

wheres the sunday pics at guys


----------



## RoLLo6Fo




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

sup everybody
:biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

59 pages :biggrin:


----------



## juiced 64

sup ryan, this is Tommy


----------



## Old School 1957

Yo today was off tha hook...
Lowriders took the whole corner up!!!!
People breaking there necks,I love it man.  
[attachmentid=415859] Been rollin hows everyone?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

That's straight where all did you guys roll to?
Post some pix if you got some.
How's everything going Tommy?
Heard you been doing a good many hydros lately.


----------



## Old School 1957

Whats up Tommy? No pics I forgot my camera.
Ry they gonna have it in the same parking lot as the other show.


----------



## juiced 64

yeah i been busy, doin quite a bit lately and got some more jobs lined up. Im lovin it. You or Or OLD SCHOOL going to charleston in 2 weeks for the dropjaw winter cruise tour? ryan you got a pm


----------



## turnin-heads

if anyone is looking or wants some 13 Surpremes, I have a set for sell. The tires on them have never been rode on at all. The rims are not new, but they do still look good... pm me for more info


----------



## Old School 1957

RY Jorge brought the Rivi, man he put 14's on that bitch it looked
str8.


----------



## juiced 64

whats up


----------



## renus

sup everone :biggrin:


----------



## juiced 64

whats up


----------



## juiced 64

my bad double post, hey ryan check this out i got featured www.sparedime.com


----------



## Old School 1957

Ruben I these two cars will be at the show.
[attachmentid=415872]
[attachmentid=415874]


----------



## Old School 1957

Whats up Renus...


----------



## Old School 1957

Ry check this 60 I found today!!!!!
It has 4 parts cars.
60 pages....
[attachmentid=415891]


----------



## Old School 1957

one mo for ya...

[attachmentid=415894]


----------



## Old School 1957

Night fellas I'm out. Gimme a shout Rydizzle....


----------



## NEVER FADED

more vids


http://sikgraphics.com/videos/1st_hop.MOV
http://sikgraphics.com/videos/2nd_hop.MOV
http://sikgraphics.com/videos/chris.MOV
http://sikgraphics.com/videos/cory_3rd_hop.mov


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

no doubt man.. 
Yo, send some pix of the parts cars to me.
You know the addy. :biggrin:


----------



## juiced 64

you gonna make it to charleston ryan?


----------



## juiced 64

i'll be there


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Jan 8 2006, 09:00 PM~4576007
> *Ruben I these two cars will be at the show.
> [attachmentid=415872]
> [attachmentid=415874]
> *





:0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Jan 9 2006, 12:02 AM~4576389
> *more vids
> http://sikgraphics.com/videos/1st_hop.MOV
> http://sikgraphics.com/videos/2nd_hop.MOV
> http://sikgraphics.com/videos/chris.MOV
> http://sikgraphics.com/videos/cory_3rd_hop.mov
> *


niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Jan 8 2006, 11:06 PM~4576059
> *Ry check this 60 I found today!!!!!
> It has 4 parts cars.
> 60 pages....
> [attachmentid=415891]
> *


rollon 60 might want it


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jan 8 2006, 10:41 PM~4575898
> *59 pages  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: in the dark


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 9 2006, 08:37 AM~4578057
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: in the dark
> *


get off the computer and go take pics fool :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

i be back :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT

Less than 4 months to go. Tick,tock,tick,tock.


You guys ready? :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Jan 9 2006, 04:04 PM~4580345
> *Less than 4 months to go. Tick,tock,tick,tock.
> You guys ready?  :biggrin:
> *



you see the vids?? i can't get yours to load for some reason :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

west where you at?


----------



## westcoastridin

suup ruben im tring to get all the classes out to u im having a hard time with this fucking computer :angry: but dont worry i will get them out today in the mean time here are some pics that i took today


----------



## westcoastridin

:biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 9 2006, 10:10 PM~4582709
> *:biggrin:
> *


 sick bro,, love the color scheme!!!!!!!! some black magic would go good in the trunk :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Jan 9 2006, 12:02 AM~4576389
> *more vids
> http://sikgraphics.com/videos/1st_hop.MOV
> http://sikgraphics.com/videos/2nd_hop.MOV
> http://sikgraphics.com/videos/chris.MOV
> http://sikgraphics.com/videos/cory_3rd_hop.mov
> *


nice video's homie


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 9 2006, 09:06 PM~4582677
> *suup ruben im tring to get all the classes out to u  im having a hard time with this fucking computer :angry:  but dont worry i will get them out today in the mean time here are some pics that i took  today
> *


whos dat :0


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jan 10 2006, 05:31 AM~4584569
> *whos dat :0
> *


its me man the guy that got you the color codes :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

heres a question for u guys how long have u been lowriding and what happend what made u wanna start doing this one last question what was your fist lolo
my first one was 79 coupe de ville :biggrin: will post some pics of it later :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 10 2006, 06:35 AM~4584681
> *its me man the guy that got you the color codes  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i remember you fool :biggrin: that sumbitch is beautiful...im going to try to get up and see Ruben this weekend and check out that 67. i might have to swing by and check that baby out


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jan 10 2006, 09:57 AM~4585474
> *:biggrin: i remember you fool :biggrin:  that sumbitch is beautiful...im going to try to get up and see Ruben this weekend and check out that 67. i might have to swing by and check that baby out
> *


cool ill be at rubens house this week end


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 10 2006, 10:20 AM~4585638
> *cool ill be at rubens house this week end
> *


sat or sun?


----------



## westcoastridin

saturday


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 10 2006, 12:48 PM~4586716
> *saturday
> *


if he can get that guy with the 67 to be home ill be there too


----------



## renus

TTT Ruben, youve got mail


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 9 2006, 10:06 PM~4582677
> *suup ruben im tring to get all the classes out to u  im having a hard time with this fucking computer :angry:  but dont worry i will get them out today in the mean time here are some pics that i took  today
> *


  that car is tight. love the black on black. im still thinking?????????


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 10 2006, 09:06 AM~4585248
> *heres a question for u guys how long have u been lowriding and what happend what made u wanna start doing this  one last question  what was  your fist lolo
> my first one was 79 coupe de ville :biggrin:  will post some pics of it later  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PAW PAW

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

The black on black definately looks nice!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

ruben this one is for u :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 10 2006, 06:46 PM~4588621
> *ruben this one is for u :biggrin:
> *


hard time at work i need a vac. :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by renus_@Jan 10 2006, 04:44 PM~4587784
> *TTT  Ruben, youve got mail
> *


62 pages


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 10 2006, 05:46 PM~4588621
> *ruben this one is for u :biggrin:
> *



LOL


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 10 2006, 06:46 PM~4588621
> *ruben this one is for u :biggrin:
> *


west this one for you :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:west your office :roflmao:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by renus_@Jan 3 2006, 09:08 PM~4543270
> *another one of my trucks, around 92
> *


 couple layedback pics i found from around 92... still got to take theses negitives in and have some new copies made of all my good ones


----------



## NEVER FADED

see if this works


----------



## PAW PAW

my first was in 1999 a 63 impala it was white with red int.. i still have the car its at my shop sitting in a corner with the body off the frame and thats where it still sits ill finish it soon.. that was my first and who got me in to lo lo s tha t would be old school 1957.. he had a 2 door candy lac that i just had to have .. so i went out the same month i got married and bought a 63 impala and put some 13s on it and rolled


----------



## LOWYALTY1

LOW LIFE CAR CLUB IN PLANT CITY FL. & MY FRIEND JUAN (BOOTY)GARCIA & HIS LITTLE BROTHER EDDY GARCIA


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 10 2006, 06:39 PM~4589470
> *my first was in 1999  a 63 impala  it was white with red int..  i still have the car its at my shop  sitting in a corner with the body off the frame and thats where it still sits  ill finish it soon.. that was my first  and who got me in to lo lo s  tha t would be old school  1957.. he had a 2 door candy lac that i just had to have .. so i went out the same month i got married and bought a 63 impala and put some 13s on it and rolled
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 10 2006, 06:51 PM~4589552
> *LOW LIFE CAR CLUB IN PLANT CITY FL. & MY FRIEND JUAN (BOOTY)GARCIA & HIS LITTLE BROTHER EDDY GARCIA
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: RUBEN WHAT DA FUCK ARE U TALKING ABOUT :biggrin:


----------



## renus

:biggrin: 62 pages


----------



## renus

:0 i remember showing with these cars. i have pics of them somewhere. ill have to find them


> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Jan 10 2006, 07:12 PM~4589304
> *couple layedback pics i found from around 92... still got to take theses negitives in and have some new copies made of all my good ones
> *


----------



## renus

ruben, u get my pm


----------



## westcoastridin

RENUS WHAT KIND OF CAR DO HAVE NOW?


----------



## PAW PAW

any one else on the topic west started


----------



## renus

waz up tommy


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 10 2006, 08:03 PM~4589627
> *RENUS WHAT KIND OF CAR DO HAVE NOW?
> *


im working on a 62 impala ss


----------



## westcoastridin

PAW PAW HOW MANY YEARS HAS OLD SCHOOL CC BEEN AROUND


----------



## PAW PAW

it been a couple of other names but we all have been friends since high school tim. james. renus , me, louis, and some others that have some trucks and other rides..


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 10 2006, 08:04 PM~4589632
> *any one else on the topic west started
> *


 for me,, my mom used to date a guy when i was around 10 or so,, he had a 67 mustang, full chrome under carriage, motor, everything..lol.., so they always took me to shows with them and i started to notice a small group back in the corner of these show with hooked-up rides, what was mainly mini trucks back then, then a couple years after that i started buying lowrider mag religously and i guess some where between all them pages i got brain washed......lol


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by renus_@Jan 10 2006, 08:01 PM~4589611
> *:0 i remember showing with these cars. i have pics of them somewhere. ill have to find them
> *


 when you posted the pics of the mittsu.... i knew i had seen it before too.... mainly the old columbia shows down at jemel temple, i think


----------



## renus

my first lowrider was a mitsubishi mighty max. i bought it in 91. it was an 88. it was gold, but clean. i went to a show and got beat, so i went crazyand redid the whole thing. i had an impala too, a 64 hardtop. i could kill myself for letting that car go. i sold it to put a down payment on a place of my own.


----------



## renus

i guess everybodys had a mitz some time or another. i still like the way they look with wires and whites


----------



## renus

waz up lil' timmy


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by renus_@Jan 10 2006, 09:05 PM~4589640
> *im working on a 62 impala ss
> *


i got some 62 ss stuff , pm if interested :biggrin:


----------



## Old School 1957

> _Originally posted by renus_@Jan 10 2006, 10:15 PM~4589723
> *i guess everybodys had a mitz some time or another. i still like the way they look with wires and whites
> *


Renus had the cleanest Mitz ever,that bitch had the whole engine chromed out.


----------



## renus

:biggrin: hey tim, the sites tight. you should definately set up a link


----------



## PAW PAW

i have a for sale sign for that wagon grinch if you r not going to finish it


----------



## Old School 1957

No doubt ,thanks,I'm not done with it yet.Wait till its done it will have the complete history of our lowriding scene.


----------



## Old School 1957

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 10 2006, 10:06 PM~4589648
> *PAW PAW HOW MANY YEARS HAS OLD SCHOOL CC  BEEN AROUND
> *


West what up ,love tha 6fo. We been rollin as old school for about 6 yrs now.
Me and Sweet Jones wanted to have some clean plaques and roll, we had been through the whole car club BS and just wanted to rep the scene.


----------



## the GRINCH

damn paw paw , thats harsh but hell get your hart right and i will sell it to you , or what ever parts you want that frame would be kickass under your car allready bagged and all you wouldnt have to do shit but paint the BELLY candy or can you do that  oh yea i found a nos wood grain kit for your car , im sending it out tom. i will call you with the tracking # :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Old School 1957

Come on now boys


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

me tinks im going to swipe wests 64 this weekend while im in town


----------



## Old School 1957

Where you at Renaldo :biggrin:


----------



## renus

home alone!!!!!!!!!!!!! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Old School 1957

Just chillin'
[attachmentid=418235]


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jan 10 2006, 08:34 PM~4589907
> *me tinks im going to swipe wests 64 this weekend while im in town
> *



i think he needs to sale it to me before you swipe it.... :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Jan 10 2006, 07:38 PM~4589953
> *i think he needs to sale it to me before you swipe it.... :biggrin:
> *


i think i better HURRY and swipe it first


----------



## the GRINCH

hey paw paw ups dont run at night i promise it will be there tom. :rofl:


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Jan 10 2006, 08:37 PM~4589942
> *Just chillin'
> [attachmentid=418235]
> *


im the one sitting on the couch on the left!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Old School 1957

Check out Ice cubes Jericurl that shit is beautiful :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PAW PAW

you know all i wont is to see the grinch on the road i expect to see it at the shpw in greensboro.... if you need help grincg all you have to do is ask. i would be happy to help out a fellow wagon man...


----------



## Old School 1957

Oh shit 64 pages bitch YEAHH!!!!
[attachmentid=418245]


----------



## renus

:angry: staight outta compton!!


> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Jan 10 2006, 08:41 PM~4589990
> *Check out Ice cubes Jericurl that shit is beautiful :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Old School 1957

Alright homies I'm out time to put my little one to bed late..... :wave:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

them were the good ol days


----------



## renus

night lil' timmy


----------



## renus

you be really good this week, and well go get ronni burgers this weekend


----------



## PAW PAW

i dont know about u guys but i am looking towards this show and all the lo los that r going to be ther i have the grill in my wagon a cooler of beer and a big blue tint and i am ready to cook and drink....... can i get a amen


----------



## renus

aaaameeeennnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 10 2006, 07:47 PM~4590054
> *i dont know about u guys but i am  looking towards this show and all the lo los that r going to be ther  i have the grill in my wagon a cooler of beer and a big blue tint and i  am ready to cook and drink....... can i get a amen
> *


im ret to eat some grilt burgers :biggrin:


----------



## renus

shit, we can get some burgers and beer and have bail money waiting


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by renus_@Jan 10 2006, 08:52 PM~4590105
> *shit, we can get some burgers and beer and have bail money waiting
> *


ol'shizzel :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

later got to get up soon...


----------



## renus

later paw paw


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Jan 10 2006, 07:38 PM~4589953
> *i think he needs to sale it to me before you swipe it.... :biggrin:
> *


HELLLLL NO I WILL NEVER SELL THIS BITCH I HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS ONE FOR A LONG TIME IT WILL BE GOING TO GEORGE'S SHOP IN MARCH AND HOPEFULLY IF ALL THE MONEY IS RIGHT IT WILL BE DONE BY JANUARY , WHAT DO U GUYS THINK GEORGE IS GOING TO CHARGE ME 11 G'S TO COMPLEATLY REDO THE WHOLE CAR HES CUTTING OUT QUARTES FENDERS FLOOR DOORS SHAVING FIRE WALL HES ALSO PAINTING UNDER TTHE CAR 11 G'S IS A LOT OF $$$ BUT I THINK IS WORTH IT :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by renus_@Jan 10 2006, 09:02 PM~4589618
> *ruben, u get my pm
> *


thanks ,i pm him :thumbsup:


----------



## PAW PAW

whays up ruben did west finish the stuff for the show


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 10 2006, 09:07 PM~4590657
> *HELLLLL NO  I WILL NEVER SELL THIS BITCH I HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS ONE FOR A LONG TIME  IT WILL BE GOING TO GEORGE'S SHOP IN MARCH  AND HOPEFULLY IF ALL THE MONEY IS RIGHT  IT WILL BE DONE BY JANUARY , WHAT DO U GUYS THINK GEORGE IS GOING TO CHARGE ME 11 G'S TO COMPLEATLY REDO THE WHOLE CAR HES CUTTING OUT QUARTES FENDERS FLOOR  DOORS SHAVING FIRE WALL HES ALSO PAINTING UNDER TTHE CAR  11 G'S IS A LOT OF $$$ BUT I THINK IS WORTH IT  :biggrin:
> *


so i guess we'll be burried beside each other in our cars :biggrin: just dont tell Ruben where we at...he'll dig us up :angry:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jan 11 2006, 05:25 AM~4592363
> *so i guess we'll be burried beside each other in our cars :biggrin: just dont tell Ruben where we at...he'll dig us up :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

my first was a 88 dodge d-50, got some pics somewhere, just never had spokes on it........................spokes came when i got my 94 nissan hardbody.


----------



## the GRINCH

hey paw paw did you get that nos woodgrain kit i sent you ? you should get it today :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PAW PAW

I HAVE SOME THING FOR YOU GRINCH



THIS IS WHAT YOURS WOULD KIND OF LOOK LIKE on the road


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 11 2006, 03:02 PM~4595500
> *I HAVE SOME THING FOR YOU GRINCH
> THIS IS WHAT YOURS WOULD KIND  OF LOOK LIKE on the road
> *





:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Old School 1957

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 11 2006, 06:02 PM~4595500
> *I HAVE SOME THING FOR YOU GRINCH
> THIS IS WHAT YOURS WOULD KIND  OF LOOK LIKE on the road
> *



:roflmao: :roflmaoawpaw you just killed it.


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 11 2006, 05:02 PM~4595500
> *I HAVE SOME THING FOR YOU GRINCH
> THIS IS WHAT YOURS WOULD KIND  OF LOOK LIKE on the road
> *


yea , you got me on that one , i cant lie but i bet you was watching for that damn brown truck wasnt you ............ dont feel left out i got me a woodgrain kit for mine also . im going up and checking those verts out this weekend the old dude has 5 ..61 verts , 7 ...62 verts .....3 , 63 verts ,and 5 ...64 verts .. hit me up later sat night and i will let you know bout them :biggrin:


----------



## Old School 1957

Hess give me your Website address and I'll link it to mine,
www.oldschooltransport.com


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 11 2006, 06:34 PM~4596322
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0west your old 65


----------



## LOWYALTY1

i got to work 12 hours everyday until next weekend i need another week of vac. :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 11 2006, 05:50 PM~4596857
> *i got to work 12 hours everyday  until next weekend i need another week of vac. :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


you could get sick  i gotta work this weekend now since you gotta work :angry:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

what kind of jobs do you guys have? i work in a pharmaceutical factory. I run a machine that folds cartons (all kinds of medicine boxes). I do run machines that also fold beer boxes. They give me a flat box and I find the way to fold it. and run 50, 000 to 80,000 an hour to fold and glue it. I even mess witht he systematic and check points. We put them in the boxes so no one can steal them. i got a video


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

im a contactor for Charter Communication


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 11 2006, 07:03 PM~4596972
> *what kind of jobs do you guys have? i work in a pharmaceutical factory. I run a machine that folds cartons (all kinds of medicine boxes). I do run machines that also fold beer boxes.  They give me a flat box and I find the way to fold it. and run 50, 000 to 80,000 an hour to fold and glue it. I even mess witht he systematic and check points. We put them in the boxes so no one can steal them.  i got a video
> *


i work for the dept. of transportation. i run a backhoe, trackhoe, and drive dump truck.we take the dirt roads and grade them so they can be paved.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by renus_@Jan 11 2006, 08:07 PM~4597007
> *i work for the dept. of transportation. i run a backhoe, trackhoe, and drive dump truck.we take the dirt roads and grade them so they can be paved.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 do they have good benefits?


----------



## PAW PAW

im a wheel specialist i get to sell custom wheel to all the retail stores in this area .. west call me tonight i have a guy that has some 64 frount and rear bumpers new all nos chrome he all so has some 69 frount and rear.. let me know he is putting them on e bay friday ..


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 11 2006, 07:11 PM~4597053
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 do they have good benefits?
> *


they use to, but now the budget has caused us to have to pay for things we use to get for free. we do get 13 payed holidays a year, and earn about two weeks of vacation time a year. also about two weeks of sick time a year. so i guess our benifits are being able to get a day off when we want.


----------



## renus

hey, paw paw, he got anything for a duece.?????


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by renus_@Jan 11 2006, 06:07 PM~4597007
> *i work for the dept. of transportation. i run a backhoe, trackhoe, and drive dump truck.we take the dirt roads and grade them so they can be paved.
> *


i use to do that in Greensboro


----------



## Old School 1957

65 pages :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=419291]


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jan 11 2006, 07:16 PM~4597104
> *i use to do that in Greensboro
> *


working for the state sucks, but you gotta work somewhere.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

i got no sick days but i got 4 weeks of vac. sometimes i go to sleep at 10:00 pm they call me at work to come in at 2:00 am they need my help, on my days off im on call but i dont answer the phone :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i need a new job west are you hiring :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

any 666666666666666666666666666 impalas


----------



## renus

66 pages strong


----------



## Old School 1957

66 pages :biggrin: 
:dunno:No sixsix yo...


----------



## LOWYALTY1

page 67 is myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## LOWYALTY1

&&&&&&&&&& page 93


----------



## renus

6666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

im gonna be sad on page 67


----------



## PAW PAW

renus he does not have any thing for a 62 becouse he is building a 62 and he is keeping it all his self.. ill give you his # if you wont it ..


----------



## LOWYALTY1

what's up juiced 64


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 11 2006, 07:28 PM~4597210
> *renus  he does not have any thing for a 62 becouse he is building  a 62 and he is  keeping it all his self.. ill give you his # if you wont it ..
> *


i dont need his # paw paw, if he's sittin on the goods, but if he wants to sell some, let me know


----------



## Old School 1957

Renus check with the Grinch he says hes got a bunch of 62's....
He might have what you need, I know Ry only has one but no grill stuff...


----------



## renus

been there, done that


----------



## Old School 1957

He didn't have anything? He said he had a shit load of 62 stuff..


----------



## PAW PAW

he ownes route 66 in high pt .. across from the race track on main st..


----------



## renus

lets ride up there and check him out.


----------



## westcoastridin

THANKS PAWPAW BUT IM USING THE BUMPERS THAT ARE ON THE CAR THEY ARE ONLY A YEAR OLD BUT HEY IF HE HAS ANYTHING ELSE LET ME KNOW IM LOOKING FOR SIDE MOLDINGS FROM A REGULAR IMPALA


----------



## westcoastridin

PAW PAW DONT U HAVE GOOD DICOUNTS AT HUBBARDS HOOK ME UP :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

no problem i just thought i would tell you about it.. if i had my blue 64 i pic them up fast but all i have now is two 63s


----------



## PAW PAW

yes let me know i get a pretty good deal becouse i have spent a butt load of cash up there..


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 11 2006, 06:41 PM~4597322
> *no problem i just thought i would tell you about it.. if i had my blue 64 i pic them up fast but all i have now is two 63s
> *


YEA THE BLUE 64 DID NEED SOME BUMPERS


----------



## RoLLo6Fo




----------



## LOWYALTY1

67 was a good year


----------



## westcoastridin

:roflmao:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 11 2006, 06:43 PM~4597336
> *yes let me know i get a pretty good deal becouse i  have spent a butt load of cash up there..
> *


cool thanks man :worship: :worship:


----------



## PAW PAW

ruben you need a school bus with all those kids.....


----------



## LOWYALTY1

good times


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 11 2006, 06:52 PM~4597415
> *ruben you need a school bus with all those kids.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

they're the future lowrides :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: two little players 1 little nun


----------



## PAW PAW

thats what it is all about .... the famaily ....


----------



## renus

its all good,lowrider familes are what keep this lifestyle going


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 11 2006, 06:53 PM~4597428
> *they're the future lowrides :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: two little players 1 nun
> *


1 lil player 2 priest


----------



## renus

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

west i heard your girl is pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## westcoastridin

nnnoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  :buttkick:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 11 2006, 08:57 PM~4597461
> *nnnoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo   :buttkick:
> *


page 67 is for 67 impalas only


----------



## LOWYALTY1

from the backkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## renus

theres a car show at thegreensboro coliseum this weekend. fri. and sat. will be muscle cars and street machines, and sun. will be the normal mini truck, tuner and customs show we should go


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 11 2006, 06:59 PM~4597477
> *page 67 is for 67 impalas only
> *


now you know that 64 was a better year :twak:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

from the backkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## PAW PAW

west i sure ruben can give some advice


----------



## westcoastridin

i willl be there on sat hope to buy some engine parts


----------



## LOWYALTY1

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 67 was a good page :angry:


----------



## renus

i think me and old school 1957 are going all three days. you in paw paw????????????


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 11 2006, 07:01 PM~4597501
> *from the backkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
> *


ruben were is ur trunk lock :0 :rofl:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

i dont want to talk about it!


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

i got to gooooooooooooooooooooooooo to sleeep


----------



## renus

68 pages heres a solid 68 for sale. go to www.oldschooltransport.com for info


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

get sick sat. ruben and we'll go to the show


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 11 2006, 07:07 PM~4597564
> *i got to gooooooooooooooooooooooooo to sleeep
> *


  yea me to go to get up at 4 tomorrow talk to u guys later


----------



## PAW PAW

4 in the afte noon.. i know better then that west..


----------



## renus

hey paw paw, how much can you get me a set of tires for my 24's on the lincoln?


----------



## PAW PAW

call me or ill see you sat..


----------



## renus

coooooollllllllll


----------



## the GRINCH

renus .. you and old school coming up or what .. there is a show coming to charlotte in upcoming week auto corral / swap meet . HIP will probally be there ask tattoo he may know the dates ....and renus yea i got the 62s :biggrin: and 63s :biggrin: and 64s :biggrin: and 61s :biggrin: and 60s :biggrin: AND ON AND ON AND ON AND ON


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 11 2006, 11:14 PM~4598654
> *renus .. you and old school coming up or what .. there is a show coming to charlotte in upcoming week auto corral / swap meet . HIP will probally be there ask tattoo he may know the dates ....and renus yea i got the 62s  :biggrin: and 63s  :biggrin: and 64s :biggrin: and 61s :biggrin:  and 60s :biggrin: AND ON AND ON AND ON AND ON
> *


Friday-Sunday. this weekend.


HIP will be there, right by the gate as usual, should be the first trailer to the right of that big front gate that the cars entered in for the LRM show.


RIP Charlotte LRM. :banghead: :angel: :tears:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

i work for General Electric Aviation. we make the rotating parts for jet engines


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

ttt


----------



## westcoastridin

paw paw do you know if they do any work at hubbards i need a wire harnes installed in the 64 or do u know of any one that can do it


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 12 2006, 05:43 PM~4604458
> *paw paw do you know if they do any work at hubbards i need a wire harnes installed in the 64  or do u know of any one that can do it
> *



WE DONT DO WORK THERE.


----------



## westcoastridin

pages :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:biggrin: my next impala would be a 69 :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

call me west i can do that


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 12 2006, 07:56 PM~4606566
> *call me west i can do that
> *


cool i will call u tomorrow thanks


----------



## PAW PAW

who a;; is going to the show on sat..


----------



## GOOT

NORTH CAROLINA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


TWIST IT ROUND YOUR HEAD LIKE A HELICOPTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




:biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Is it a good swap meet?


:dunno:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jan 13 2006, 03:39 PM~4612548
> *Is it a good swap meet?
> :dunno:
> *


i never been to that one, so i couldn't say...,we usually go to auto fair


----------



## the GRINCH

the show at the metro in charlotte is like a big yard sale , only bout 1/4 size of the infield of lowes motor speedway ,never heard of the other one :dunno:


----------



## the GRINCH

whats up west u got a 64 or 63


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Jan 13 2006, 03:49 PM~4612085
> *NORTH CAROLINA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> TWIST IT ROUND YOUR HEAD LIKE A HELICOPTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Old School 1957

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 13 2006, 07:55 PM~4613472
> *the show at the metro in charlotte is like a big yard sale , only bout 1/4 size of the infield of lowes motor speedway ,never heard of the other one :dunno:
> *


The Swap meet here was off the hook....409's everywhere,Renus got NOS parts for the deuce for cheap.Man we killed it.Ry check this out....
[attachmentid=422225]
[attachmentid=422228]'62 Bubbletop 409 bitch!!!!


----------



## Old School 1957

:0 [attachmentid=422231]


----------



## Old School 1957

:0 
[attachmentid=422232]


----------



## PAW PAW

billy goats eat alot of cheese on weekends


----------



## Old School 1957

Goddamn Richard Petty bought this bitch....#43
[attachmentid=422234]


----------



## PAW PAW

that shit makes me want to break dance


----------



## Old School 1957

Billy blows goats on the weekends with cheese.... :dunno:


----------



## PAW PAW

my cheese smells like shit with my corvette rallys


----------



## Old School 1957




----------



## PAW PAW

uncle jhonnys wife is drinking rooter on the computer with his shirt off


----------



## PAW PAW

i love mullets in the hot summer while eating cheese


----------



## Old School 1957

Man we bought a set of chevette rallys for 40 fukin bux


----------



## Old School 1957

Me and Dick Petty blew the fukin tars off tha 56 that fukers fast


----------



## PAW PAW

uncle jhonny races goats in this pinto while his mullet blows like a hole in the wind


----------



## PAW PAW

but that someabith in the wall


----------



## PAW PAW

dick rudder and rockey anus rice while drinking a 40OZ of koolade


----------



## PAW PAW

got to go i just shit my paints


----------



## Old School 1957

Seriously I'm about to have 20 thats right 20 convertible 62..63...and yes 64.
I'll have pics available next week....
[attachmentid=422255]More to come SS non SS on and on.....


----------



## Old School 1957

[attachmentid=422258]
one 59


----------



## Old School 1957

Paw paw okkkay.....
[attachmentid=422260]


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

70 pages


----------



## Old School 1957

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Jan 13 2006, 10:10 PM~4614428
> *Paw paw okkkay.....
> [attachmentid=422260]
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

for TATTOO


----------



## Old School 1957

:uh:   :cheesy: :0 :biggrin: :angry:   :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jan 13 2006, 09:14 PM~4614459
> *for TATTOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 13 2006, 04:56 PM~4613482
> *whats up west u got a 64 or 63
> *


i got a 64 rag :biggrin:


----------



## GotWeed&Sex?

I can't wait until the show goes down I'll definitely be out there and its only like 15 minutes away from me thats even better mad love to everyone in NC thats lowriding doing their thing.


----------



## PAW PAW

see all of you at the show today....


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 13 2006, 08:58 PM~4615048
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


i new you'd like that :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

well the show today suckd ass they did'nt have a lot of vendors i thoght that hubbards was going to be there i took $1000 dollars to buy some of the pullys alt and lil parts here and there that i need for my motor and every place that i stopd at acted like i was'it even there i fucking hate that just because i dress different or look different dose'int mean i dont have the money to buy shit that will be the last hot rod show i ever go to fucking haters :angry: :machinegun:


----------



## westcoastridin

:machinegun: hot rod vendors


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 14 2006, 07:49 PM~4620550
> *well the show today suckd ass  they did'nt have a lot of vendors  i thoght that hubbards was going to be there i took $1000 dollars to buy some of the pullys alt and lil parts here and there that i need for my motor and every place that i stopd at acted like i was'it even there i fucking hate that just because i dress different or look different dose'int mean i dont have the money to buy shit that will be the last hot rod show i ever go to fucking haters :angry:  :machinegun:
> *



Hubbards is there. :uh: :uh:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 14 2006, 06:12 PM~4620704
> *Hubbards is there.  :uh:  :uh:
> *


i didnt see u guys out there :uh: :angry:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 14 2006, 08:16 PM~4620731
> *i didnt see u guys out there :uh:  :angry:
> *



that shows not that big.

how can you miss this????????????


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 14 2006, 06:17 PM~4620745
> *that shows not that big.
> 
> how can you miss this????????????
> *


damm was that big mother fucker inside because im sure as hell was'int going to be looking for parts out side


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 14 2006, 05:49 PM~4620550
> *well the show today suckd ass  they did'nt have a lot of vendors  i thoght that hubbards was going to be there i took $1000 dollars to buy some of the pullys alt and lil parts here and there that i need for my motor and every place that i stopd at acted like i was'it even there i fucking hate that just because i dress different or look different dose'int mean i dont have the money to buy shit that will be the last hot rod show i ever go to fucking haters :angry:  :machinegun:
> *


what kind of pulleys you need


----------



## westcoastridin

aluminum pulleys and the brckets


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 14 2006, 08:25 PM~4620800
> *damm was that big mother fucker inside because im sure as hell was'int going to be looking for parts out side
> *



it was outside


----------



## westcoastridin

it was to cold to be out side


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

here west, mine are 2 groove pulleys


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jan 14 2006, 06:40 PM~4620942
> *here west, mine are 2 groove pulleys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that for crank water pump alt and ?


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 14 2006, 06:51 PM~4621030
> *is that for crank water pump alt and ?
> *


its the crank, water pump,and alt with billet cap..for the smooove look


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jan 14 2006, 06:53 PM~4621047
> *its the crank, water pump,and alt with billet cap..for the smooove look
> *


cool ill take them if you come down this week end bring them


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

ill come down as soon as i get to look at that car


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jan 14 2006, 06:59 PM~4621085
> *ill come down as soon as i get to look at that car
> *


i would take u but i have no idea were is at i live in durham and im not to familiar with burlington


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 14 2006, 07:04 PM~4621117
> *i would take u but i have no idea were is at  i live in durham and im not to familiar with burlington
> *


id go myself but ive never been there and that area confuses the piss outta me :angry:


----------



## BLACKLOWRIDERS10

i know were is a 67 at


----------



## BLACKLOWRIDERS10

Rollo6fo WUSSSS UP YOU coming to B town


----------



## BLACKLOWRIDERS10

I need part for a64 and you got it so wuss up with it plus i want the 64tag


----------



## westcoastridin

yea lowrider s10 knows were its at he can take u out there


----------



## BLACKLOWRIDERS10

WUSSS up DOG


----------



## westcoastridin

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PAW PAW

west ther was a show in charlotte this weeh end that is the one hubards was at... s 10 what parts do u need 4 a 64 let me know i got......


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by BLACKLOWRIDERS10_@Jan 14 2006, 07:15 PM~4621187
> *Rollo6fo WUSSSS UP YOU coming to B town
> *


ill be there around 3. i dont know shit about that place so we need a good meeting place


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by BLACKLOWRIDERS10_@Jan 14 2006, 07:17 PM~4621193
> *I need part for a64 and you got it so wuss up with it plus i want the 64tag
> *


nobody gettin my tag :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87

WHATS UP LAWYALTY.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

onetight87 westtttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt sideeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee do you have any pictures where you from?????????????????//


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jan 14 2006, 11:53 PM~4622281
> *nobody gettin my tag :biggrin:
> *


YOU DON'T NEED IT :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 15 2006, 04:19 AM~4624109
> *YOU DON'T NEED IT :biggrin:
> *


YES I DO :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Anybody else got pics of the show/swap meet? :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

:biggrin: :biggrin: check it out old school ......tell me what you think. :biggrin:


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 15 2006, 06:46 PM~4627362
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: check it out old school  ......tell me what you  think. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: damn, paw paw, i see pimpin' in your future


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by renus_@Jan 15 2006, 06:04 PM~4627435
> *:biggrin: damn, paw paw,  i see pimpin' in your future
> *


major pimpin :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

rollo did you make it to b town today


----------



## PAW PAW

see u guys in an hour 24 is on


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 15 2006, 06:13 PM~4627516
> *rollo did you make it to b town today
> *


yup, i got to meet west and blacklowriders10 :biggrin: and got to see the car ive been looking for


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by BLACKLOWRIDERS10_@Jan 14 2006, 09:17 PM~4621193
> *I need part for a64 and you got it so wuss up with it plus i want the 64tag
> *


you looking for a tag like this or trim tag :biggrin: and i also got ANY part you need for a 64 :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 15 2006, 06:16 PM~4627555
> *you looking for a tag like this or trim tag  :biggrin: and i also got ANY part you need for a 64  :biggrin:
> *


there you go west and ruben


----------



## Old School 1957

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 15 2006, 08:46 PM~4627362
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: check it out old school  ......tell me what you  think. :biggrin:
> *


You go Pawpaw That will set the shaggin' wagon off homie.....


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 15 2006, 06:16 PM~4627555
> *you looking for a tag like this or trim tag  :biggrin: and i also got ANY part you need for a 64  :biggrin:
> *


any part hu well heres what i need for the 64 front fenders hood doors trunk or how about a good parts car :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

rollo thanks for the pulleys they fit perfect


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 15 2006, 07:49 PM~4628411
> *rollo thanks for the pulleys they fit perfect
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 15 2006, 08:16 PM~4627555
> *you looking for a tag like this or trim tag  :biggrin: and i also got ANY part you need for a 64  :biggrin:
> *


what about 93


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jan 15 2006, 08:15 PM~4627546
> *yup, i got to meet west and blacklowriders10 :biggrin: and got to see the car ive been looking for
> *


67 was a goooooooooooood year tell everybody about the car :biggrin: :biggrin: how's the interior :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 15 2006, 08:20 PM~4628756
> *67 was a goooooooooooood year tell everybody about the car :biggrin:  :biggrin: how's the interior :biggrin:
> *


Shhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 15 2006, 05:17 AM~4624097
> *onetight87 westtttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt sideeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee do you have any pictures where you from?????????????????//
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE WHAT DO YOU WANT PICS OF ?


----------



## LOWYALTY1

503 ROSE CITY


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 16 2006, 05:13 AM~4631501
> *503 ROSE CITY
> *



good morning.............. :0


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 15 2006, 09:49 PM~4628405
> *any part hu  well heres what i need for the 64 front fenders hood doors trunk  or how about a good parts car :biggrin:
> *


yea i got doors , i have rust free trunk ,got a solid hood , got fenders , 64 is my year , and parts car i got 2drs , 4drs , verts , wagons , go to the" rotting away impala fest " i posted a few pics , :biggrin: i only deal with 58-64 sorry nothing newer other than a 95 ss i cut up :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

WEST HUBURDS SELLS NEW DOORS NOW THAY LOKK NICE


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 16 2006, 08:08 AM~4631591
> *WEST HUBURDS SELLS NEW DOORS NOW THAY LOKK NICE
> *



good morning neighbor, any word on that wheel stand??


----------



## westcoastridin

grinch let me know asap


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

nice wheels paw paw :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Jan 16 2006, 06:28 AM~4631522
> *good morning.............. :0
> *


what time do you go to work i got to be at work at 7:00


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 16 2006, 06:37 PM~4635842
> *what time do you go to work i got to be at work at 7:00
> *



i was just up with the baby.. he has decided 5am was a good time for a shit and a bottle.....lol


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Jan 16 2006, 06:44 PM~4636316
> *i was just up with the baby.. he has decided 5am was a good time for a shit and a bottle.....lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Jan 16 2006, 06:44 PM~4636316
> *i was just up with the baby.. he has decided 5am was a good time for a shit and a bottle.....lol
> *


ill be going through that in about 5 weeks :biggrin: ....not needing to have a shit and a bottle at 5am :biggrin: but having a baby then


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jan 16 2006, 07:14 PM~4636558
> *ill be going through that in about 5 weeks :biggrin: ....not needing to have a shit and a bottle at 5am :biggrin:  but having a baby then
> *


I THINK THE FIRST 1 1/2 IS THE HADEST AFTER THAT I T GETS EAZYR AND EAZYR WELL I DID FOR ME :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

any more word on the show? kinda got off the subject...lol..



my new car


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 16 2006, 08:43 PM~4636730
> *I THINK THE FIRST 1 1/2 IS THE HADEST  AFTER THAT I T GETS EAZYR AND EAZYR WELL I DID FOR ME :biggrin:
> *


hopefully.......lol.... i got 2 boys.. the oldest one will be 2 this coming monday..


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Jan 16 2006, 08:25 PM~4637119
> *hopefully.......lol.... i got 2 boys.. the oldest one will be 2 this coming monday..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWYALTY1




----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jan 16 2006, 09:14 PM~4636558
> *ill be going through that in about 5 weeks :biggrin: ....not needing to have a shit and a bottle at 5am :biggrin:  but having a baby then
> *


ya, i just laid there and pretend i didnt hear it, then the wife woul get up and feed the baby :biggrin: but most time it didnt wake me up :cheesy:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jan 17 2006, 10:16 AM~4640007
> *ya, i just laid there and pretend i didnt hear it, then the wife woul get up and feed the baby :biggrin: but most time it didnt wake me up :cheesy:
> *


me too :cheesy:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

what's up


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 17 2006, 08:52 AM~4639481
> *
> *


stop with the black 64... they keep saying on tv, that if you have a erection for more than 4hours to see a doctor

sale it to me :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Jan 17 2006, 03:11 PM~4641055
> *stop with the black 64... they keep saying on tv, that if you have a erection for more than 4hours to see a doctor
> 
> sale it to me :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## westcoastridin

:biggrin:heres a pic of my bike


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

when we riden west :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

when west?


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

im still sad


----------



## blvddown

WHATS THE LATEST ON THE SHOW? I'M GOING TO GET SOME OF OUR MICHIGAN CREW TO SHOW IF IT WILL BE WORTH THEIR TRIP......


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Any updated information?


----------



## LOWYALTY1

we will have the flyers this weekend :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jan 17 2006, 10:55 PM~4645409
> *Any updated information?
> *


how much for the 2 door impala?


----------



## westcoastridin

yea we kinda got off topic but friday we will post a flyer and all the info needed for the show including classes cash pizes and other stuff so hang on we will have it done friday :biggrin:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

damn i wish i could make it to the show. the baby is due the same weekend


hmmmmmmmmmmm.....................maybe she will stick a cork in it long enough for me to go lol


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by str8_gbody_@Jan 18 2006, 08:17 AM~4648220
> *damn i wish i could make it to the show.  the baby is due the same weekend
> hmmmmmmmmmmm.....................maybe she will stick a cork in it long enough for me to go    lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

whats up west.................i like the 64

me and guys need to plan a cruise up there before too long so we can all meet up and chill...............whatcha think?


----------



## westcoastridin

i like that idea let us know when we are ready when ur ready :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastridin

no word from the grinch i guess hubbards it is


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 18 2006, 10:29 AM~4648295
> *i like that idea  let us know when we are ready  when ur ready :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin: *75 pages!*


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jan 18 2006, 08:31 AM~4648307
> *:biggrin: 75 pages!
> *


*
:0 :0*


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 18 2006, 10:29 AM~4648295
> *i like that idea  let us know when we are ready  when ur ready :thumbsup:
> *


yea but everytime i see your avatar........i think im going to be see EAZY E LOL


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

hey west you know where the GE plant is there in durham............................i work at the Wilmington plant. We ship our parts to durham for assembly. We are suppose to be going up there soon for a tour of their facility


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by str8_gbody_@Jan 18 2006, 08:17 AM~4648220
> *damn i wish i could make it to the show.  the baby is due the same weekend
> hmmmmmmmmmmm.....................maybe she will stick a cork in it long enough for me to go    lol
> *


GREENSBORO HAS A NICE HOSPITAL FOR BABYS SO YOU CAN BRING THEM ALL WITH YOU TO THE SHOW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by str8_gbody_@Jan 18 2006, 08:56 AM~4648414
> *hey west you know where the GE plant is there in durham............................i work at the Wilmington plant.  We ship our parts to durham for assembly.  We are suppose to be going up there soon for a tour of their facility
> *


yup i know were is at its down the street from the shop were i work at


----------



## the GRINCH

> no word from the grinch i guess hubbards it is
> [/quote
> i guess you just need to come look at what i have , there is different prices on all of it :0


----------



## westcoastridin

> no word from the grinch i guess hubbards it is
> [/quote
> i guess you just need to come look at what i have , there is different prices on all of it :0
> 
> 
> 
> can you give me your adress
Click to expand...


----------



## westcoastridin

i can go this week end if that good with you


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

im actually not that far from durham.........only an hour from raliegh

so what kind of shop is it you work at


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 18 2006, 11:27 AM~4648565
> *i can go this week end if that good with you
> *


im going to get some 62s this sat , and maybe sun , call before you come and i will tell you where im at with picking up the imps pm sent with my number or get it from paw paw , or oldschool57 they got it


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by str8_gbody_@Jan 18 2006, 09:34 AM~4648605
> *im actually not that far from durham.........only an hour from raliegh
> 
> so what kind of shop is it you work at
> *


i work at a transmission shop


----------



## westcoastridin

bringing it back on top


----------



## westcoastridin

were is every body at :dunno:


----------



## westcoastridin

:biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

paw paw give me a call i got some? for u


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

How many 62's are you picking up Grinch? :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jan 19 2006, 12:56 PM~4657600
> *How many 62's are you picking up Grinch? :biggrin:
> *


i have 4 more to get in monroe , and i have a 62ss vert to get in boone n.c. , i need to sell some cars the grinch fund is getting low again , help me out rydizzle 
i still have to pick up the 59 vert and 61 vert that i was telling you bout over the phone .


----------



## westcoastridin

76 pages


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 19 2006, 04:19 PM~4659324
> *76 pages
> *


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 19 2006, 11:26 AM~4657785
> *i have 4 more to get in monroe , and i have a 62ss vert to get in boone n.c. , i need to sell some cars the grinch fund is getting low again , help me out rydizzle
> i still have to pick up the 59 vert and 61 vert that i was telling you bout over the phone .
> *


when u picking the one up in Boone?, I work up there  .......and wheres it located :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 19 2006, 01:26 PM~4657785
> *i have 4 more to get in monroe , and i have a 62ss vert to get in boone n.c. , i need to sell some cars the grinch fund is getting low again , help me out rydizzle
> i still have to pick up the 59 vert and 61 vert that i was telling you bout over the phone .
> *


i need a 2 door 60 impala


----------



## LOWYALTY1

rollo6fo you came to my town i want to go to yours when are you going to have a cookout!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111


----------



## Old School 1957

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 19 2006, 08:41 PM~4660837
> *i need a 2 door 60 impala
> *


Igot 1 for ya....
[attachmentid=430096]


----------



## juiced 64

hey black magic, i see your in hee are you going to charleston this weekend? for the dropjaw tour?


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@Jan 19 2006, 10:57 PM~4662540
> *hey black magic, i see your in hee are you going to charleston this weekend? for the dropjaw tour?
> *


nope,,, my car is completly broke down right now, hoping to have it back together in a couple months, so i really haven't been looking at show dates,, makes me sick when i don't have a car....lol.


----------



## juiced 64

i hear that, my impala is partially apart im putting the chrome suspesion under it, and some more chrome under the hood. and i need to do some maintenance stuff to the fleetwood. so i think ill be going in my girls stock liberty. im just trying to get the "63 ready for miami and then tampa.


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@Jan 19 2006, 11:03 PM~4662580
> *i hear that, my impala is partially apart im putting the chrome suspesion under it, and some more chrome under the hood.  and i need to do some maintenance stuff to the fleetwood.  so i think ill be going in my girls stock liberty.  im just trying to get the "63 ready for miami and then tampa.
> *


i'll like to be ready for the tampa show, but atleast by this show..


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Jan 19 2006, 08:30 PM~4661267
> *Igot 1 for ya....
> [attachmentid=430096]
> *


HOW MUCH


----------



## Old School 1957

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 20 2006, 07:23 AM~4663745
> *HOW MUCH
> *


Hit me up on the cell I'll tell you what all I got.


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jan 19 2006, 07:29 PM~4660722
> *when u picking the one up in Boone?, I work up there  .......and wheres it located :biggrin:
> *


i work in hickory :biggrin: and live 20 miles from there :biggrin: and if i told you where it was that would be telling all my secrets :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jan 19 2006, 07:29 PM~4660722
> *when u picking the one up in Boone?, I work up there  .......and wheres it located :biggrin:
> *


i can tell you where it will be though :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: at my shop :biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala

HOW ABOUT LEAVING THE ONES IN MONROE :biggrin: AND TELL ME WHERE THEY ARE


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jan 20 2006, 12:10 PM~4665485
> *HOW ABOUT LEAVING THE ONES IN MONROE :biggrin: AND TELL ME WHERE THEY ARE
> *


how bout they are allready paid for , and NO :twak: ok i will tell you they are on hwy 201


----------



## pink63impala

DONT RECALL A HWY 201 IN MONROE. I COULD TELL YOU WHERE SOME MORE ARE, BUT NO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jan 20 2006, 12:56 PM~4665827
> *DONT RECALL A HWY 201 IN MONROE. I COULD TELL YOU WHERE SOME MORE ARE, BUT NO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


its there it goes through rockhill area . :biggrin: and i really dont need any more with over 50 allready im impala poor as it is :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 20 2006, 01:53 PM~4666442
> *its there it goes through rockhill area . :biggrin:  and i really dont need any more with over 50 allready im impala poor as it is  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HOW MUCH FOR A GOOD STRAIGHT HOOD, AND DRIVER FENDER?  63 IMP.


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 20 2006, 08:43 AM~4664758
> *i work in hickory  :biggrin: and live 20 miles from there  :biggrin: and if i told you where it was that would be telling all my secrets :biggrin:
> *


when u going to get it? id just like to see it.. ill keep my mouf shut  i promise


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jan 20 2006, 03:37 PM~4667402
> *HOW MUCH FOR A GOOD STRAIGHT HOOD, AND  DRIVER FENDER?  63 IMP.
> *


pm sent


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jan 20 2006, 04:16 PM~4667757
> *when u going to get it? id just like to see it.. ill keep my mouf shut  i promise
> *


get what the deuce ? or the other cars in the 28601 area :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 20 2006, 02:18 PM~4667770
> *get what the deuce ? or the other cars in the 28601 area  :biggrin:
> *


the deuce in the 28607 area


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jan 20 2006, 04:34 PM~4667900
> *the deuce in the 28607 area
> *


there is also a 59 vert and 61 vert in the same area that i am getting , just have not had time to pick up due to RAIN , oh yea and the deuce vert :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 20 2006, 02:59 PM~4668028
> *there is also a 59 vert and 61 vert in the same area that i am getting , just have not had time to pick up due to RAIN , oh yea and the deuce vert  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


let me know when u head up there. id like to meet up with you. i love looking at old cars :biggrin: im on the roads every day up there and east tenn. ill keep my eyes open for you some more


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jan 20 2006, 05:34 PM~4668245
> *let me know when u head up there. id like to meet up with you. i love looking at old cars :biggrin:  im on the roads every day up there and east tenn. ill keep my eyes open for you some more
> *


cool , i am going to try to go next weekend depending on the weather :cheesy:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

west dont forget to bring the flyers


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 20 2006, 05:39 PM~4669240
> *west dont forget to bring the flyers
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## PAW PAW

west whats up callme sat..


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 20 2006, 04:59 PM~4668028
> *there is also a 59 vert and 61 vert in the same area that i am getting , just have not had time to pick up due to RAIN , oh yea and the deuce vert  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


im looking a 61 bubble or vert...................


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 20 2006, 04:40 PM~4668795
> *cool , i am going to try to go next weekend depending on the weather  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

innovation
some of the old crew from the shop came to visit today the one who done all the airbrushes & painted all the cars ,& the one who done the hydraulics for the shop :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 they be at the show :0 with their lowriders, THEIR BACKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flaked85

wat up black magic cutty


----------



## LOWYALTY1

front back side to side front back side to side


----------



## tlc64impala

WHAT ABOUT THE SHOW INFORMATION


----------



## flaked85

i didn't go through this hole topic.but what r the dates for this show


----------



## LOWYALTY1

west is going to post it up today


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala+Jan 21 2006, 08:46 PM~4676086-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT ABOUT THE SHOW INFORMATION
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-flaked85_@Jan 21 2006, 08:47 PM~4676087
> *i didn't go through this hole topic.but what r the dates for this show
> *




people keep asking about details.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

MAY 6 GREENSBORO COLISEUM 
1921 WEST LEE STREET 
GREENSBORO, NC 27403


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 21 2006, 06:48 PM~4676093
> *people keep asking about details.
> *



i know you guys give me a feww min i will post classes times date etc. sorry to keeep u waiting


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 21 2006, 10:03 PM~4676578
> *i know you guys give me a feww min i will post classes times date etc.  sorry to keeep u waiting
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


have you made flyers???


----------



## blvddown

EVERYBODY THAT IS MY, BIRTHDAY WEEKEND.....SHOULD BE A GREAT GIFT FROM EVERYONE IF SOME NICE LOWS SHOW UP.......DONT FORGET ITS MY BIRTHDAY, SO LETS GET DOWN..... :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

Mike how old are you going to be? 52?


----------



## westcoastridin

IMPALA 58-70 MILD AND WILD $30 DOLLARS DAY OF SHOW $ 25 PRE REGIS
DRIVER AND 1 PASSANGER 
G BODY CLASS MILD AND WILD $10dollars per person 
LOWRIDER TRUCK 80'S AND UNDER FREE PARKING THE LOT WILL FIT 700 
LOWRIDER TUCK 81 AND UP CARS WE ARE SPLITING THE LOT 350
LOWRIDER EURO MILD AND WILD ? AND 350 
OTHER LOWRIDER 
70'S LOWRIDER we will only have 1st and 2nd place
LOWRIDER BIKE MILD AND WILD we are also having a bikini contest 
LUX CLASS MILD AND WILD winner takes $500 dollars 

HYDRAULIC COMPETITION
SINGLE PUMP CAR hydraulic comp is also having 1st 
DOUBLE PUMP CAR and 2nd place radical comp will get
TRUCK HOP $500 to the winner and the belt 
CAR AND TRUCK DANCE
RADICAL HOP CAR AND TRUCK best of show car will also get 500 dollars

cash 

we are having 3 food vendors all mexican food all other vendors please pm me with any questions street low mag will be there on the 5th and 6th of may he will be riding with us thru greensboro taking pics of the city and the rides so come out and play on the 5th and ride,im working on the hotel info will post soon. we are also going to raffle a set of 13's all chrome only 5 dollars per ticket we are also trying to get a hydaulic kit to raffle but its not for sure yet i will know on wensday oh almost forgot the guy from street low is bringing 2 models from la : (nice) :biggrin: 

theres been a lot of people aking about cash prices i just hope that you guy understand that we dont have a lot of money to give away the hole club had to come out of pocket for this show and i tell you what i has not been cheeap we have had very few sponsors but they have been helpfull with the show all the money that we collect will be saved for next years show we hope to make this into a anual thing so come out and suport the show thanks if you have any questions about the show you can call carlos or ruben @(919)358 3006 (336)578 0255

flyers: im waiting on the ok from the sponsors and the club members as soon as they give me the ok the shop will print them out

WE ARE ALSO HAVING A DJ PLAYING ALL DAY 

WE HAVE ONE RAPPER THATS COMING FROM LA ITS EAZY E SON I HEARD HIS REAL GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

you got some flyers????


if you do, bring a stack to Hubbards we will give them out to walk in customers.


and I will show you the full floor pans.


----------



## westcoastridin

COOL THANKS MAN I WILL DO THAT


----------



## westcoastridin

MAY 6 GREENSBORO COLISEUM 
1921 WEST LEE STREET 
GREENSBORO, NC 27403




REMEMBER MAY 5TH STREET LOW MAG WILL BE RIDING WITH US THRU GBRO TAKING PICS SO COME OUT AND RIDE WITH US :wave:


----------



## tlc64impala

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 22 2006, 12:55 AM~4677794
> *MAY 6 GREENSBORO COLISEUM
> 1921 WEST LEE STREET
> GREENSBORO, NC 27403
> REMEMBER MAY 5TH  STREET LOW MAG WILL BE RIDING WITH US THRU GBRO  TAKING PICS SO COME OUT AND RIDE WITH US :wave:
> *



Do you have any times for the 5TH?


----------



## PAW PAW

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:very nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Jan 22 2006, 02:49 AM~4678064
> *Do you have any times for the 5TH?
> *


friday night 5:00pm untill???????????????????


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

anyone need a set of wheels before the show? I got 5 14x7 rev 100 spokes all chrome(chinas),5 adapters,4 three bar spinners, 4 bullets, tool and hammer.brand new in boxes. i dont have to sale these but its going to be awhile before i need them so i thought id offer.. $375 firm and no shipping


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

what up ruben and carlos


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jan 22 2006, 08:09 AM~4679054
> *what up ruben and carlos
> *


waazzz up rollo :wave: hey one of my friend just aked me for some chrome 14's i'll let you know tonight :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastridin

ok heres whats going on i really dont what racers in the show and they will not be alowed to participate but do to lack of funds we were thinking of making a class for guys with 20's and up only but before we do that im going to make a poll i'll let you guys vote to see if we should let them in let me know asap

we would just put them as other


----------



## blvddown

> _Originally posted by mr_luxury_@Jan 22 2006, 12:53 AM~4677478
> *Mike how old are you going to be? 52?
> *


 NO BRO 33....F/U


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 22 2006, 08:41 AM~4679188
> *waazzz up rollo  :wave: hey one of my friend just aked me for some chrome 14's i'll let you know tonight :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: ...


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 22 2006, 08:52 AM~4679258
> *ok heres whats going on i really dont what racers in the show and they will not be alowed to participate but do to lack of funds we were thinking of making a class for guys with 20's and up only  but before we do that im going to make a poll i'll let you guys vote to see if we should let them in let me know asap
> 
> we would just put them as other
> *


i forsee 2 guys on here talking shit about this...maybe just classics and big bodys on 20's....but its your guys show so you have to make sure the funds are covered..ill back your decision 100% :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

ok heres whats going on i really dont what racers in the show and they will not be alowed to participate but do to lack of funds we were thinking of making a class for guys with 20's and up only but before we do that im going to make a poll i'll let you guys vote to see if we should let them in let me know asap

we would just put them as other


----------



## Old School 1957

Glad to see it coming together.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blvddown

YOU KNOW THATS WHY PUTTING ON SHOWS SUCK.....THE COST IS UNREAL....IN THE FUTURE YOU REALLY NEED TO THINK ABOUT A PICNIC....IF PEOPLE ONLY GO TO THE SHOW FOR TROPHIES AND CASH , THEY ARE NOT REAL.....JUST MY 2CENTS... :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by blvddown_@Jan 22 2006, 09:56 AM~4679290
> *NO BRO 33....F/U
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## tlc64impala

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 22 2006, 09:52 AM~4679258
> *ok heres whats going on i really dont what racers in the show and they will not be alowed to participate but do to lack of funds we were thinking of making a class for guys with 20's and up only  but before we do that im going to make a poll i'll let you guys vote to see if we should let them in let me know asap
> 
> we would just put them as other
> *



Man you have to do what you have to do . Make sure you guys get your funds back, Im down to come to the show either way


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 22 2006, 12:55 AM~4677794
> *MAY 6 GREENSBORO COLISEUM
> 1921 WEST LEE STREET
> GREENSBORO, NC 27403
> REMEMBER MAY 5TH  STREET LOW MAG WILL BE RIDING WITH US THRU GBRO  TAKING PICS SO COME OUT AND RIDE WITH US :wave:
> *



what??????????? i'll be there for that..... whos' place am i chargeing my batterys at that nite??? need a fresh charge before the comp, if i want to hit any switches while we're riding that nite :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 22 2006, 09:52 AM~4679258
> *ok heres whats going on i really dont what racers in the show and they will not be alowed to participate but do to lack of funds we were thinking of making a class for guys with 20's and up only  but before we do that im going to make a poll i'll let you guys vote to see if we should let them in let me know asap
> 
> we would just put them as other
> *


if someone wants to enter the show with 20s or bigger, will they have to be a wire wheel still? 
just wondering


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by mr_luxury_@Jan 22 2006, 11:35 AM~4680197
> *if someone wants to enter the show with 20s or bigger, will they have to be a wire wheel still?
> just wondering
> *



no they would be all kinds


----------



## SixFoSS

anybody in here from the Havelock area?


----------



## blvddown

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 22 2006, 03:10 PM~4680607
> *anybody in here from the Havelock area?
> *


I GO THREW HAVELOCK ONCE A WEEK.....


----------



## tlc64impala

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 22 2006, 02:10 PM~4680607
> *anybody in here from the Havelock area?
> *



A few of us are from Jacksonville


----------



## PAW PAW

getting ready for the show
sorry for the size


----------



## PAW PAW

here one more a little smaller


----------



## PAW PAW

heres one more


----------



## LOWYALTY1

This is our First Car Show, but we plan to try to do this every year. We found out Car Shows are really expensive to do. We need all the funds we can get. There will be NO IMPORTS/Fast & The Furious Cars) at the Show. We WILL LET cars with BIG rims in the Show though.


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Jan 22 2006, 05:41 PM~4681407
> *A few of us are from Jacksonville
> *


and close to jacksonville


----------



## westcoastridin

ruben :wave:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 22 2006, 05:11 PM~4682178
> *here one more a little smaller
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

hey guys can yall list the nearest hotels and maybe prices so we can get rooms booked


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by str8_gbody_@Jan 22 2006, 06:25 PM~4682611
> *hey guys  can yall list the nearest hotels and maybe prices so we can get rooms booked
> *


 yup i'll get all the info for you guys


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 22 2006, 08:26 PM~4682622
> *yup i'll get all the info for you guys
> *


thanx............the show was all we talked bout at our meeting today


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by str8_gbody_@Jan 22 2006, 08:29 PM~4682634
> *thanx............the show was all we talked bout at our meeting today
> *


your new plaques be ready by the show?/////


----------



## blvddown

> _Originally posted by str8_gbody_@Jan 22 2006, 08:29 PM~4682634
> *thanx............the show was all we talked bout at our meeting today
> *


GOT SOME PEOPLE TRAVELING FROM DETROIT, SO LETS MAKE THIS SHOW A LOWRIDERS DREAM.....THANKS GUYS FOR MAKING THIS HAPPEN....


----------



## LOWYALTY1

ernest told me he was working on them


----------



## blvddown

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 22 2006, 08:32 PM~4682661
> *your new plaques be ready by the show?/////
> *


HOPE SO....SURE THEY WILL...


----------



## blvddown

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 22 2006, 08:33 PM~4682673
> *ernest told me he was working on them
> *


HE IS....IS THAT WHERE YOU GOT YOURS?


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by str8_gbody_@Jan 22 2006, 06:29 PM~4682634
> *thanx............the show was all we talked bout at our meeting today
> *


cool thanks for all the support :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastridin

paw paw :wave:


----------



## westcoastridin

im posting a sample of the flyer in afew min


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

eerr body :wave:


----------



## PAW PAW

what do you think west


----------



## westcoastridin

i like it lot nice paw paw :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastridin

will post them a lil later


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Jan 22 2006, 05:41 PM~4681407
> *A few of us are from Jacksonville
> *



whats the drive, timewise, from these areas?


----------



## SixFoSS

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 22 2006, 09:17 PM~4682926
> *whats the drive, timewise, from these areas?
> *



sorry guys, just checked mapquest.com.... 

about an hour...
:biggrin:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 22 2006, 09:26 PM~4682981
> *sorry guys, just checked mapquest.com....
> 
> about an hour...
> :biggrin:
> *


yea its not too far.........i wouldnt even say an hour


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

From Detroit.
Nice.
Hope this is a good turnout!
:biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 22 2006, 01:35 AM~4677674
> *IMPALA 58-70 MILD AND WILD        $30 DOLLARS DAY OF SHOW $ 25 PRE REGIS
> DRIVER AND 1 PASSANGER
> G BODY CLASS MILD AND WILD              $10dollars per person
> LOWRIDER TRUCK 80'S AND UNDER          FREE PARKING THE LOT WILL FIT 700
> LOWRIDER TUCK 81 AND UP                  CARS WE ARE SPLITING THE LOT 350
> LOWRIDER EURO MILD AND WILD ?          AND 350
> OTHER LOWRIDER
> 70'S LOWRIDER                                        we will only have 1st and 2nd place
> LOWRIDER BIKE MILD AND WILD              we are also having a bikini contest
> LUX CLASS MILD AND WILD                    winner takes $500 dollars
> 
> HYDRAULIC COMPETITION
> SINGLE PUMP CAR                                  hydraulic comp is also having 1st
> DOUBLE PUMP CAR                                and 2nd place radical comp will get
> TRUCK HOP                                            $500 to the winner and the belt
> CAR AND TRUCK DANCE
> RADICAL HOP CAR AND TRUCK              best of show car will also get 500 dollars
> 
> cash
> 
> we are having 3 food vendors  all mexican food  all other vendors please pm me with any questions street low mag will be there on the 5th and 6th of may he will be riding with us thru greensboro taking pics of the city and the rides so come out and play on the 5th and ride,im working on the hotel info will post soon.  we are also going to raffle a set of 13's all chrome only 5 dollars  per ticket we are also trying to get a hydaulic kit to raffle but its not for sure yet  i will know on wensday oh almost forgot the guy from street low is bringing 2 models from la  : (nice) :biggrin:
> 
> theres been a lot of people aking about cash prices i just hope that you guy understand  that we dont have a lot of money to give away the hole club had to come out of pocket for this show and i tell you what i has not been cheeap we have had very few sponsors  but they have been helpfull  with the show  all the money that we collect will be saved for next years show  we hope to make this into a anual thing  so come out and suport the show thanks  if you have any questions about  the show you can call  carlos or ruben @(919)358 3006 (336)578 0255
> 
> flyers:  im waiting on the ok from the sponsors and the club members  as soon as they give me the ok the shop will print them out
> 
> WE ARE ALSO HAVING A DJ PLAYING ALL DAY
> 
> WE HAVE ONE RAPPER THATS COMING FROM LA  ITS EAZY E  SON  I HEARD HIS REAL GOOD  :biggrin:
> *


so if you have an impala, its 30 $ bucks to show, but if you have a g-body, its only 10$ bucks to show? wtf?


----------



## pink63impala

oops sorry, maybe i read that wrong :biggrin: :biggrin: it didnt show up like that on the other page


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jan 23 2006, 12:31 PM~4686531
> *oops sorry, maybe i read that wrong :biggrin:  :biggrin:  it didnt show up like that on the other page
> *


a bit pricey for the 1st show IMO, but I understand why with the expenses that are involved..


----------



## smalltownVA

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 23 2006, 02:06 PM~4687060
> *a bit pricey for the 1st show IMO, but I understand why with the expenses that are involved..
> *


 :wave: What's up? Finally moved in the new house; remodeling is almost finished.


----------



## smalltownVA

Sorry for the thread hijack. Good luck with the show; I'll be there for sure.


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jan 23 2006, 10:30 AM~4686528
> *so if you have an impala, its 30 $ bucks to show, but if you have a g-body, its only 10$ bucks to show? wtf?
> *



its 30 per car driver and passanger gets it 
25 preregistration
10 per person


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 23 2006, 12:06 PM~4687060
> *a bit pricey for the 1st show IMO, but I understand why with the expenses that are involved..
> *



this show is getting real expensive and most of the money is coming out of our pockets i hope you guys understand why we are charging these prices and i honestly dont think that 25 dollars is to much drop jaw is charging more than that and they ony have like 3 or 4 lolos at their shows please understand that we are trying to do something different here and i just hope all of you guys sopport this show so we can do it every year and by doing that the show will get biger and better thanks again for all the sopport


----------



## westcoastridin

this how much we got in it so far $8,855.00 and theirs more things we need


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by smalltownVA_@Jan 23 2006, 02:31 PM~4687221
> *:wave: What's up?  Finally moved in the new house; remodeling is almost finished.
> *


congratulations :thumbsup: I guess you haven't needed anymore help? If you do, you know my phone number.  Along with some other fools that are too big a pussies to say who they are on the phone. :uh: :uh: :uh: But that's ok, I'm 99% sure I know who "they" are........


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 23 2006, 01:51 PM~4687342
> *this show is getting real expensive and most of the money is coming out of our pockets i hope you guys understand why we are charging these prices and i honestly dont think that  25 dollars is to much  drop jaw is charging more than that and they ony have like 3 or 4 lolos at their shows please understand that we are trying to do something different here and i just hope all of you guys sopport this show so we can do it every year and by doing that the show will get biger and better thanks again for all the sopport
> *


price is cool with me,,sh*t i have to plenty of shows that where in the $35-$60 price range.. :biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 23 2006, 02:42 PM~4687288
> *its 30 per car driver and passanger gets it
> 25 preregistration
> 10 per person
> *


YA I SEE THAT NOW, IT DIDNT COME OUT THAT WAY ON THE FIRST PAGE :biggrin: 25-30$ IS IN THE NORM.


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jan 23 2006, 01:36 PM~4687540
> *YA I SEE THAT NOW, IT DIDNT COME OUT THAT WAY ON THE FIRST PAGE :biggrin: 25-30$ IS IN THE NORM.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

what do you have as far as vendors or sponsers , are you going to have shirts ? some shows put the sponsers / vendors names on the shirts for like 250.00 that would bring in at least 4-5 k and then selling shirts for 10 -15 each also good advertisment for the show 4 next year . and give each person a shirt with registration . just a thought . i will through in some cash for advertisement


----------



## PAW PAW

I HAVE PAYED UP TO 100 TO SHOW IN THE FUNK FLEX SHOW SO 30 IS NOT BAD ILL BE THER


----------



## the GRINCH

hey paw paw the GRINCH might be headed to a new home if dude gets his heart right . so you might not see me roll it might just be a 62 vert :biggrin: only time and his wife will tell :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

WHAT'S UP GRINCH, PAW PAW


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

ANY PLD SCHOOL LOW LOW ON THE ROAD WILL BE GREAT HOPE TO SEE YA IN THE G-BORO AT THIS SHOWW I AMM ALL MOST DONE WITH THE GRIZWALD WAGON IT WILL TAKE ME ABOUT 2 MORE WEEKS SO GRINCH GET STARTED ON THE 62


----------



## LOWYALTY1

GRINCH PM ME YOUR #


----------



## MANUEL L

OBSESSION CC :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAW PAW

west or ruben im with the grinch ill put in a little for shirts the grinch is wright he has or still is a member of a big car club "pebble pushers'' has has been a part of there shows for a couple of years and look how t shirts have helped them west you bought my car at there show this year.. so just lrt me know im sure others on here will help.... my 2 cents


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by MANUEL L_@Jan 23 2006, 07:54 PM~4689090
> *OBSESSION CC  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i see you at the showwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
manuel put some pictures up


----------



## LOWYALTY1

I NEED E-MAIL FROM EVERYBODY


----------



## MANUEL L

[attachmentid=434868]ATL WE BE IN THE HOUSE. :biggrin:


----------



## MANUEL L

[attachmentid=434871]LOOK


----------



## MANUEL L

[attachmentid=434873]L


----------



## MANUEL L

[attachmentid=434878]L


----------



## MANUEL L

[attachmentid=434885]L


----------



## wtpoorboync

prices ain't important a true lowrider will pay whatere to show off his low low


----------



## MANUEL L

[attachmentid=434891]L


----------



## LOWYALTY1

OBESSION IS COMING TO THE SHOW


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:biggrin:


----------



## MANUEL L

IS IT TO LATE TO PREREGISTAR  OBSESSION


----------



## LOWYALTY1

NOOOOO I NEED E MAIL


----------



## LOWYALTY1

E MAIL


----------



## LOWYALTY1

E MAIL


----------



## wtpoorboync

lowyalty did you get my email dial up sucks i got kicked off about the time i tried to pm you :banghead:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

WEST, MANUEL IS ONE OF MY OLD FRIENDS


----------



## MANUEL L

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 23 2006, 10:09 PM~4690684
> *E MAIL
> *



I PMed YOU, CHECK YOUR PERSONAL MESSAGE. :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW
MAY 6th, 2006
GREENSBORO COLISEUM
1921 WEST LEE STREET
GREENSBORRO, NC 27435

MAKE MONEY ORDERS PAYABLE TO:
RUBEN OLMOS
2156 JAMES BOSWELL ROAD LOT 71
BURLINGTON, NC 27217
(336) 578-0255

NAME_____________________________________
STREET __________________________________
CITY ___________________ STATE______ZIP___________
VEHICLE:
YEAR:_____________
MAKE:_____________
MODEL:____________
CLUB:___________________________
EMAIL:______________________________
PHONE NUMBER: _______________________________
Amount Enclosed:_______________

*Pre-Registration forms should be in by April 15,2006. Any forms received after April 15,2006 will be subject to the Higher Registration Price.
Before April 15 $25
After April 15 $30


----------



## westcoastridin

82 pages :0


----------



## 64rida

HOW FAR ARE U'S FROM THE ''A''


----------



## LOWYALTY1

I SAY 6 TO 8 HOURS


----------



## 64rida

I THINK I'LL B LIVIN FRI. NIGHT AFTER WORK SORRY I CAN'T MAKE IT FRI. WOULD LOVE TO B THERE


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by 64rida_@Jan 23 2006, 11:32 PM~4690895
> *I THINK I'LL B LIVIN FRI. NIGHT AFTER WORK SORRY I CAN'T MAKE IT FRI. WOULD LOVE TO B THERE
> *


I SEE YOU SAT.


----------



## MANUEL L

I HOPE ITS NOT TO FAR :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 64rida

VATO SAID 6 TO 8 HRS.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

HOW LONG DID IT TAKE TO GO TO LOWRIDER MAG. SHOW IN NC


----------



## 64rida

SHIT I'LL PULL IT UP ON MAP QUEST TO MAKE SURE


----------



## LOWYALTY1

MAP QUEST 5 1/2HOURS


----------



## the GRINCH

pm sent to you lowyalty 1


----------



## smalltownVA

> _Originally posted by 64rida_@Jan 23 2006, 11:28 PM~4690856
> *HOW FAR ARE U'S FROM THE ''A''
> *


I live about about 45 minutes north of Greensboro. We made it to Atlanta on New Year's weekend in about five and a half hours.


----------



## MANUEL L

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64rida

5 1/2 SOUNDS GOOD C U IN MAYO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

get to work paw paw , :cheesy:


----------



## PAW PAW

I AM WORKING, YOU KNOW ITS HARD SELLING WHEELS ALL DAY


----------



## CadillacGrill21

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 24 2006, 02:43 PM~4690969
> *MAP QUEST 5 1/2HOURS
> *



thats how long it is for us :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

hey low did you talk it over with your club members , about what we talked about on the phone ? what did they think ?


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 25 2006, 05:09 PM~4703552
> *hey low did you talk it over with your club members , about what we talked about on the phone ? what did they think ?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: you are a smart mannnn ,everybody likes the idea i call you later


----------



## PAW PAW

low check your p.m.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jan 25 2006, 08:34 PM~4704982
> *low check your p.m.
> *


check your e mail :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED

bump


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Jan 26 2006, 02:51 AM~4707115
> *bump
> *


shhhhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin:


----------



## 64rida

[attachmentid=437850] [attachmentid=437851]


----------



## westcoastridin

tattoo back at work ? u feeling better


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jan 26 2006, 12:04 PM~4709134
> *tattoo back at work ? u feeling better
> *



I am at work, thats about all I can say.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

truucha is comingggggggggg


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## [email protected]

I hope truucha brings his nut swatter because there is going to be a lot of nut swinging. :roflmao:

I see this being a repeat of Hogg coming back in spring '01. :0 :roflmao:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

hey Grinch....you going to Boone this weekend


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jan 27 2006, 02:46 PM~4717451
> *hey Grinch....you going to Boone this weekend
> *


im going to try to , i have 2 more in monroe to get then the upper side of nc , boone , hickory , statesville ,and lenoir :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoispimpin

what day is the hop???what time???what are the classes & what are the payout's???


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 27 2006, 02:31 PM~4718031
> *im going to try to , i have 2 more in monroe to get then the upper side of nc , boone , hickory , statesville ,and lenoir  :biggrin:
> *


which ones in lenoir? you aint stealing mine are you :biggrin:


----------



## QCC

if any 1 is interested i got a 87 cutty 4 sale got a 5th wheel with 13 n it sounds,13s,sunroof,new top but needs 2 be put on having new brakes & tuneup sat. car is n great shape drive anywhere if somebody want 2 see it LMK i can meet just about anywhere peace QCC


----------



## CadillacGrill21

What up NC!?!


The date for the 3RD ANNUAL LOW-RIDERS.COM PICNIC HAS BEEN SET FOR


SUNDAY MAY 28 MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by CadillacGrill21_@Jan 27 2006, 08:01 PM~4719717
> *What up NC!?!
> The date for the 3RD ANNUAL LOW-RIDERS.COM PICNIC HAS BEEN SET FOR
> SUNDAY MAY 28  MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND
> *


i be there, any pictures from last year?


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

HOTEL ACCOMMODATIONS GUIDE:
RATE INDICATES: $ - indicates the cost of one person for one night’s stay.
$ - up to $50
$$ -$50 to $99
$$$ - $100 and up


#	NAME ADDRESS PHONE RATE MILES TO COLISEUM

1	Comfort Suites-Airport 7619 Thorndike Rd. 336.882.6666 $$ 7.5miles
800-228-5150

2	Courtyard by Marriott	4400 W. Wendover Ave. 336.294.3800 $$ 4miles
Exit 214 at I-40 800.321.2211 

3	Drury Inn & Suites 3220 High Point Rd. 336.856.9696 $$ 1.5miles
800-DRURY INN

4	Embassy Suites Hotel	204 Centreport Dr. 336.668.4535 $$$ 7.5miles
800-EMBASSY

5	Fairfield Inn by Marriott	2003 Athena Ct. 336.294.9922 $$ 1.5miles
800.228.2800

6	Grandover Resort & 1000 Club Rd. 336.294.1800 $$$ 7miles
Conference Center Exit 120 at I-85 800.472.6301	

7	Greensboro Airport One Marriott Drive 336.852.6540 $$$ 7miles
Marriott Hotel 877.780.4333

8	Greensboro Marriott Downtown304 N. Greene St. 336.379.8000 $$$ 3miles

9	Hampton Inn-Four Seasons	2004 Veasley St. 336.854.8600 $$ 1.5miles
800.HAMPTON	

10	Hampton Inn Greensboro Airport 7803 National Service Rd. 336.605.5500 $$ 7.5miles
Exit 210 at I-40 & Hwy 68 800.HAMPTON

11	Holiday Inn Express /	3114 Cedar Park Rd. 336.697.4000 $$ 5miles
Guilford Covention Center	Exit 128 at I-85/40 800.284.1493

12	Holiday Inn Express Wendover4305 Big Tree Way 336.854.0090 $$ 4miles
I-40 at Wendover Ave. 800.466.5337 

HOTEL ACCOMMODATIONS GUIDE:
RATE INDICATES: $ - indicates the cost of one person for one night’s stay.
$ - up to $50
$$ -$50 to $99
$$$ - $100 and up


13	Holiday Inn Greensboro 6426 Burnt Poplar Rd. 336.668.0421	 $$ 7.5miles
Airport Exit 210 at I-40 & Hwy 68 800.HOLIDAY 

14	Homewood Suites	201 Centreport Dr. 336.393.0088 $$ 7.5miles
Exit 210 at I-40 & Hwy 68

15	Howard Johnson 3030 High Point Rd. 336.294.4920 $$ 1miles 
Coliseum 

16	La Quinta Inn & Suites1201 Lanada Rd. 336.316.0100 $$ 4miles
I-40 at Wendover Ave.

17	Microtel Inn	4304 Big Tree Way 336.547.7007 $ 4miles
Greensboro	I-40 at Wendover Ave. 800.956.7007	

18	O. Henry Hotel	624 Green Valley RD. 336.854.2000 $$$ 2miles
800.965.8259	

19	Park Lane Hotel	3005 High Point Rd. 336.294.4565 $$$ 1miles
At Four Seasons 800.942.6556

20	Radisson Hotel	415 Swing Rd. 336.299.7650 $$$ 6miles
Greensboro Airport	I-40 at Guilford 800.333.3333
College Rd.

21	Ramada Inn-Airport	7067 Albert Pick Rd. 336.668.3900 $$ 7.5miles
Exit 210 at I-40 & Hwy 68 800.574.7770

22	Residence Inn by Marriott2000 Veasly St. 336.294.8600 $$$ 1.5miles
800.331.3131

23	Sheraton Greensboro3121 High Point Rd. 336.292.9161 $$$ 1.5miles
At Four Seasons/	Joseph S. Koury 800.242.6556
onvention Center

24	Wingate Inn	6007 Landmark 336.954.7232 $$ 2miles
Center Blvd. 
I-40 at Wendover


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jan 27 2006, 04:31 PM~4718031
> *im going to try to , i have 2 more in monroe to get then the upper side of nc , boone , hickory , statesville ,and lenoir  :biggrin:
> *


when you coming to monroe? maybe bring that hood?get at me


----------



## MANUEL L

[attachmentid=439452]HAY RUBEN OBSESSION


----------



## MANUEL L

OBSESSION CC :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MANUEL L

[attachmentid=439455]I GOING TO LOOK GOOD FOR THE SHOW


----------



## CadillacGrill21

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 28 2006, 11:04 AM~4719730
> *i be there, any pictures from last year?
> *


i'll try to get some on this thread


----------



## Vayzfinest

this is gonna be some shittttttttTttttttt....

cant waitt!!!


----------



## CadillacGrill21

here just a few pics taken by a member of twisted styles car club that came to the picnic all the way from boston, ma


pics are from the low-riders.com picnic last year in may '05


----------



## CadillacGrill21




----------



## CadillacGrill21




----------



## CadillacGrill21




----------



## CadillacGrill21

The 2006 low-riders.com picnic is gonna be may 28th at roseryville state park in uppermarlboro, md right outside D.C.


staright eatin, drinkin, and hittin switches its always a good time and drama free. unless fools wild out at the hop. hope to see some of ya'll there


this a family event!!! so feel free to bring kids and wifey and what not


----------



## CadillacGrill21

the hopping pit was over run :ugh:











goodtimes


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!!!!! Who's coming?????
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=237008


----------



## AzianCuty

I can't wait for this show - finally a show in the NC area that will recognize that lowriding in something big over here in the East Coast.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by AzianCuty_@Jan 29 2006, 07:54 PM~4729906
> *I can't wait for this show - finally a show in the NC area that will recognize that lowriding in something big over here in the East Coast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks


----------



## LOWYALTY1

is the 2 door caddy coming to the show??????????????????


----------



## pink63impala

:uh:


> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 29 2006, 09:06 PM~4730294
> *is the 2 door caddy coming to the show??????????????????
> *


----------



## CadillacGrill21

yo lowyalty if wanna check out more pics hit up low-riders.com and check out the 2005 and 2006 topics


----------



## lor1der

just got done reserving some rooms for the that weekend so you can count on some of streetdreamz being there. :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by lor1der_@Jan 30 2006, 08:56 PM~4737802
> *just got done reserving some rooms for the that weekend so you can count on some of streetdreamz being there. :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## wtpoorboync

backstreet passion c.c. is chomping at the bit for this car to hurry & come lowrider mag sold out when they stop coming to charlotte.this will be east coast lowriders happiness


----------



## gizmoispimpin

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@Jan 27 2006, 04:04 PM~4718318
> *what day is the hop???what time???what are the classes & what are the payout's???
> *


??????????????????????????  No info yet?????????????


----------



## dropjawcustoms

DropJaw will be there covering this all lowrider show....just let us know when. We will also put it on our calendar whenever the info has all been gathered.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

dropjaw i sent you all the info already


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 31 2006, 06:59 PM~4744604
> *dropjaw i sent you all the info already
> *


:uh: :thumbsdown: I here the "buzzing" already in greensboro......... DJM and "all lowrider" doesn't go together. IMO


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

even if DJM does have a following of ricers...that doesnt mean they can enter there cars in the show :uh: ...but they do have to pay to check out the lowriders and that means more money for these guys putting on the show. even if the parking lot is full of ricers... the show will still be "lowriders only"


----------



## PAW PAW

west and ruben you have got pm"s


----------



## PAW PAW

whats up gizmo hope to see the bisket at the show


----------



## gizmoispimpin

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@Jan 27 2006, 04:04 PM~4718318
> *what day is the hop???what time???what are the classes & what are the payout's???
> *



Hey does anyone know the answers to these question's ??? :wave:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@Feb 1 2006, 06:57 AM~4749445
> *Hey does anyone know the answers to these question's ??? :wave:
> *



good luck


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 1 2006, 06:26 AM~4749556
> *good luck
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Feb 1 2006, 08:34 AM~4749566
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *



:wave:


----------



## 83Coupe

> _Originally posted by wtpoorboync_@Jan 31 2006, 12:07 AM~4738994
> *backstreet passion c.c. is chomping at the bit for this car to hurry & come lowrider mag sold out when they stop coming to charlotte.this will be east coast lowriders happiness
> *


LRM show sucked anyway. They didn't sell out by leaving, they were smart to leave, the show was lamer and lamer every year. Maybe this one will prove different, but we'll have to see. Good luck to the guys putting on the show.


----------



## westcoastridin

TAHNKS :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by wtpoorboync_@Jan 30 2006, 11:07 PM~4738994
> * lowrider mag sold out when they stop coming to charlotte.this will be east coast lowriders happiness
> *


I think they came at least 1 year, maybe 2, longer than they really wanted to. There was a big demand for an LRM show to return to the mid-atlantic after Macon 98 failed (which I thought was a damn good show, just small).

I bet in 2001 LRM felt they found a good place being that it was cold as hell and raining and still had a good show and turnout. Same thing happened in 2002, decent show, but COLD and rainy. 2003 turned out to be weak and was dominated by crap and euros. A good move was made in 2004 to push it to May, but not on one of the biggest race weekends on the east coast in the same city where most hotels were priced over $150-200+. Besides they didn't even bother to bring any LOTY vehicle that year. Bad turnout and bad participation ($30/person is ridiculous being that the prior year had a bad turnout). BUT it gave them a good reason not to come back in 2005.

The fact that Indy, Englishtown, Louisville, Miami, and Tampa (over 1/3 of events) are all within a 12 hour driving range from the mid-atlantic region is too much for Charlotte to have a show, especially since charlotte sucked.

They didn't sellout. I give them credit for trying the mid-atlantic region again and continuing to try it for 3 addtional years. It just didn't prove effective. I doubt if lowyalty cc goes in the hole for thousands of dollars they won't have the greensboro show again. If they do and it fails badly a second time, they won't have it again I bet. 

It would most likely turn into a cruise event, which I think is better than a show anyway.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:wave:


----------



## AzianCuty

Lowyalty - send me some flyers when they get them printed out so I can pass them out for you. The show down here is still goin' to happen - just have to finalize a whole bunch of small ends by the end of this month. I'll keep you updated...


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by AzianCuty_@Feb 1 2006, 01:01 PM~4750790
> *Lowyalty - send me some flyers when they get them printed out so I can pass them out for you. The show down here is still goin' to happen - just have to finalize a whole bunch of small ends by the end of this month. I'll keep you updated...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 83Coupe

> _Originally posted by AzianCuty_@Feb 1 2006, 02:01 PM~4750790
> *Lowyalty - send me some flyers when they get them printed out so I can pass them out for you. The show down here is still goin' to happen - just have to finalize a whole bunch of small ends by the end of this month. I'll keep you updated...
> *


theres a show going on down here too :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

what's up qizmoispimpin, you talk to west?


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Feb 1 2006, 01:01 PM~4751181
> *what's up qizmoispimpin, you talk to west?
> *


hop info........... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Feb 1 2006, 02:31 PM~4751379
> *hop info........... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## lor1der

post a flyer on here so i can print it and get more members to go


----------



## westcoastridin

anyone that need any info on the show please call me @ 919)3583006 ask for carlos


----------



## gizmoispimpin

Yup...Gizmo is well informed on the HOP...We are gonna try to pull off A double Header that weekend....Kinda back to back like the Lakers  ...maybe...maybe


----------



## PAW PAW

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@Feb 1 2006, 04:42 PM~4752293
> *Yup...Gizmo is well informed on the HOP...We are gonna try to pull off A double Header that weekend....Kinda back to back like the Lakers  ...maybe...maybe
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## westcoastridin

CINCO DE MAYO 
LOWRIDER CAR SHOW
HOSTED BY
LOWYALTY CAR CLUB


WE WILL BE CRUSING MAY 5TH THRU THE STREETS OF GREENSBORO WITH STREET LOW MAG MAY 6TH THATS THE DAY OF THE SHOW GATES OPEN @9:OOAM
TROPHYS AND CASH PIZES WILL BE GIVEN @6:00 PM SHOW WILL CONTINUE TILL


HYDRAULIC COMPETITION
BIKINI CONTEST $200

HYDRO CLASSES
SINGLE PUMP $150
DOUBLE PUMP$200
TRUCK HOP$200
CAR AND TRUCK DANCE$300
RADICAL HOP$300

SHOW CLASSES
IMPALA 58-70 MILD AND WILD
G BODY MILD AND WILD
LOWRIDER TRUCK80'S AND UNDER 
LOWRIDER TRUCK81 AND UP
LOWRIDER EURO MILD AND WILD
70'S LOWRIDER 
LUXURY MILD AND WILD
OTHER LOWRIDER 
LOWRIDER BIKE 
DUB CLASS 
BEST OF SHOW $500
LOWRIDER BOMB

WE WILL HAVE 3 FOOD VENDORS ALL MEXICAN FOOD 


ANY MORE INFO CALL ME CARLOS @ 919)358-3006 OR RUBEN @ 336)5780255
OR YOU CAN E MAIL ME @ [email protected]


----------



## Guest

If the show works out well, and you have it again next year...........I think you should break up the Impala classes.

58-70 is too broad, but it depends on how many entries you have.


Maybe if the show is really big, and you know its gonna grow, consider breaking up the classes.


58-60 61-64 65-70 71-76


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 1 2006, 09:57 PM~4754775
> *If the show works out well, and you have it again next year...........I think you should break up the Impala classes.
> 
> 58-70 is too broad, but it depends on how many entries you have.
> Maybe if the show is really big, and you know its gonna grow, consider breaking up the classes.
> 58-60  61-64  65-70  71-76
> *


 my thoughts exactly... you could always wait for the turn out and if you break a certain #, then break them up..way different body styles..


----------



## MANUEL L

:biggrin:  ATL IS COMING OBSESSION CC WUZ UP RUBEN


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by MANUEL L_@Feb 2 2006, 12:01 AM~4755312
> *:biggrin:   ATL IS COMING OBSESSION CC WUZ UP RUBEN
> *


OBESSION CC :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 1 2006, 10:57 PM~4754775
> *If the show works out well, and you have it again next year...........I think you should break up the Impala classes.
> 
> 58-70 is too broad, but it depends on how many entries you have.
> Maybe if the show is really big, and you know its gonna grow, consider breaking up the classes.
> 58-60   61-64   65-70   71-76
> *


really , thats like going to a show and ALL LOWRIDERS are in the same class , ive been to shows where all you need to be in lowrider is wire wheels or juice :dunno: or going to a show and your classic is in the same class as the tri 5s

BREAK IT UP A LITTLE MORE AT LEAST IN 3 CLASSES FOR THE IMPS ex.58-64,65-70 , 71-76 or like tattoo said .


----------



## westcoastridin

ok we will talk things over today


----------



## westcoastridin

HOW ABOUT WE DO IT THIS WAY FOR THIS SHOW AND IF WE HAVE A GOOD TRUN OUT WE CAN SPLIT THEM UP EVEN MORE HERES WHAT I GOT 58 --64 65----70


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Feb 2 2006, 01:34 PM~4758082
> *HOW ABOUT WE DO IT THIS WAY FOR THIS SHOW AND IF WE HAVE A GOOD TRUN OUT WE CAN SPLIT THEM UP EVEN MORE  HERES WHAT I GOT        58 --64      65----70
> *


what about the 71 and up ? where is that class


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 2 2006, 03:49 PM~4758979
> *what about the 71 and up ? where is that class
> *


I guess jason can't show :roflmao:


----------



## westcoastridin

westcoastridin,Feb 1 2006, 08:14 PM~4754462]
CINCO DE MAYO 
LOWRIDER CAR SHOW
HOSTED BY
LOWYALTY CAR CLUB


WE WILL BE CRUSING MAY 5TH THRU THE STREETS OF GREENSBORO WITH STREET LOW MAG MAY 6TH THATS THE DAY OF THE SHOW GATES OPEN @9:OOAM
TROPHYS AND CASH PIZES WILL BE GIVEN @6:00 PM SHOW WILL CONTINUE TILL
HYDRAULIC COMPETITION
BIKINI CONTEST $200

HYDRO CLASSES
SINGLE PUMP $150
DOUBLE PUMP$200
TRUCK HOP$200
CAR AND TRUCK DANCE$300
RADICAL HOP$300

SHOW CLASSES
IMPALA 58-64 65-70 71--79MILD AND WILD
G BODY MILD AND WILD
LOWRIDER TRUCK80'S AND UNDER 
LOWRIDER TRUCK81 AND UP
LOWRIDER EURO MILD AND WILD

LUXURY MILD AND WILD
OTHER LOWRIDER 
LOWRIDER BIKE 
DUB CLASS 
BEST OF SHOW $500
LOWRIDER BOMB

WE WILL HAVE 3 FOOD VENDORS ALL MEXICAN FOOD 
ANY MORE INFO CALL ME CARLOS @ 919)358-3006 OR RUBEN @ 336)5780255
OR YOU CAN E MAIL ME @ [email protected]
[/quote]


----------



## westcoastridin

is that better? tattoo what time you guy close


----------



## [email protected]

why only mexican? :dunno:


----------



## westcoastridin

why not :dunno:


----------



## westcoastridin

we dont want to bring alot of food vendors the first 3 businesses that contacted us were mexican restaurants so thats all we are going to have, we want them to make some money if we get any more we feel that no body is going to profit hope you understand.


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 2 2006, 02:50 PM~4759451
> *why only mexican?  :dunno:
> *


 its good


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Feb 2 2006, 04:36 PM~4759328
> *is that better?  tattoo what time you guy close
> *


6


----------



## PAW PAW

dont know about the others but i can eat mexican food all day long....


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Feb 2 2006, 05:36 PM~4760988
> *dont know about the others but i can eat mexican food  all day long....
> *


and poop all night


----------



## CadillacGrill21

mexican food is bomb


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

i take 2 steak chimicangas please


----------



## LOWYALTY1

time to go to work 6:30 am


----------



## LOWYALTY1

paw paw can you see my caddy


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by str8_gbody_@Feb 2 2006, 11:26 PM~4763017
> *i take 2 steak chimicangas please
> *



thats not mexican food :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 



thats from texas............................actually that was an accident that a texas restaurant owner made by accidently dropping a burrito into a deep fryer she lost her footing, slipped and the burrito slipped off the serving dish into the deep fryer and she wanting to cuss out loud, but when she realized that her child was standing there, she shouted the word "chimichanga" outloud instead of using profanity.......























sorry about the history lesson, Im a history freak.


----------



## PAW PAW

nice :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

whos that ruben :0


----------



## LOWYALTY1

caddy


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

BROTHER YOU SAID SOMETHING ABOUT A CADDY
SHIT I AINT SEEN NO CADDY. LOL

OBSESSION C.C. ANDERSON S.C. = ATL 

STOPPING BY TO SAY WHAT'S UP

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## westcoastridin

thats not the cadi ruben, the cadi doesn't have any gold emblems


----------



## wtpoorboync

may just can't seem to get here fast enough


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Feb 3 2006, 11:45 PM~4771659
> *thats not the cadi ruben,  the cadi doesn't have any gold emblems
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Feb 3 2006, 08:34 PM~4770778
> *paw paw can you see my caddy
> *


lol


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Feb 3 2006, 11:45 PM~4771659
> *thats not the cadi ruben,  the cadi doesn't have any gold emblems
> *



faking the funk????????????


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 4 2006, 01:12 PM~4774790
> *faking the funk????????????
> *


did you really say "faking the funk" :uh:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 4 2006, 01:23 PM~4774841
> *did you really say "faking the funk"  :uh:
> *



i really did. :around: :around: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jeff

I'm all about the Funk, no faking here.

:biggrin:


----------



## blvddown

FLICKIN THE FLACK :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Feb 4 2006, 01:02 PM~4774748
> *lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## westcoastridin

:wave:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:wave:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

:wave:


----------



## westcoastridin

flyers


----------



## LOWYALTY1

this is it


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

the flyer looks good


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

What time is the hydraulic and bikini contest? Hopefully they will be back-to-back because I plan on showing up at that time to walk around and look at the cars while everyone else is at the hydraulic/bikini contest. 

Most people don't realize that the best time to be at a show is when everyone else is at the hydraulic comp.


----------



## peter cruz

Good luck with your car show. NC doing big things.


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Feb 1 2006, 11:14 PM~4754462
> *CINCO DE MAYO
> LOWRIDER CAR SHOW
> HOSTED BY
> LOWYALTY CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> WE WILL BE CRUSING MAY 5TH THRU THE STREETS OF GREENSBORO WITH STREET LOW MAG MAY 6TH THATS THE DAY OF THE SHOW GATES OPEN @9:OOAM
> TROPHYS AND CASH PIZES WILL BE GIVEN @6:00 PM SHOW WILL CONTINUE TILL
> HYDRAULIC COMPETITION
> BIKINI CONTEST $200
> 
> HYDRO CLASSES
> SINGLE PUMP $150
> DOUBLE PUMP$200
> TRUCK HOP$200
> CAR AND TRUCK DANCE$300
> RADICAL HOP$300
> 
> SHOW CLASSES
> IMPALA 58-70 MILD AND WILD
> G BODY MILD AND WILD
> LOWRIDER TRUCK80'S AND UNDER
> LOWRIDER TRUCK81 AND UP
> LOWRIDER EURO MILD AND WILD
> 70'S LOWRIDER
> LUXURY MILD AND WILD
> OTHER LOWRIDER
> LOWRIDER BIKE
> DUB CLASS
> BEST OF SHOW $500
> LOWRIDER BOMB
> 
> WE WILL HAVE 3 FOOD VENDORS ALL MEXICAN FOOD
> ANY MORE INFO CALL ME CARLOS @ 919)358-3006 OR RUBEN @ 336)5780255
> OR YOU CAN E MAIL ME @ [email protected]
> *


how many classes for the lowrider bicycle?


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Feb 6 2006, 03:24 PM~4788785
> *Good luck with your car show.  NC doing big things.
> *


PETER CRUZ(No problem we here at the mother chapter (LA) always say once from TECHNIQUES is always from TECHNIQUES you are like family even if you from another club. )thanks PETER
TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB IS GOING TO REPRESENT AT THE CAR SHOW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

looks good guys :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RULOW

flyers look hella good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

OBSESSION C.C. OUT OF THE ATL.
WILL BE IN THIS BITCH DEEEEEEEEEP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Old School 1957

Looking great you guys keep it up, and don't listen to everyones opinions just do the show how you guys want. You can't please all these MF's...  
Los hit me up tomorrow I gots a ? 4 ya...


----------



## LOWYALTY1

what's up old school


----------



## Old School 1957

Not much Homie just getting my new ride ready for the show...


----------



## wtpoorboync

wassup peoples


----------



## westcoastridin

lowyalty will be there for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Feb 6 2006, 03:24 PM~4788785
> *Good luck with your car show.  NC doing big things.
> *


techniques car club i'm on the right:thumbsup:


----------



## PAW PAW

paw paw will be there


----------



## PAW PAW

paw paw will be there


----------



## westcoastridin

Q-VO CHINO


----------



## LOWYALTY1

rolling 60 welcome back


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Feb 7 2006, 07:24 AM~4793991
> *lowyalty will be there for sure :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, we look foward to having you


----------



## LOWYALTY1

west do you see rocky on the picture


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Can't wait to see the turnout on this.
How may people have pre-registered as of right now?
:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

me & west ( i'm on the left)


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Feb 8 2006, 09:51 AM~4802461
> *me & west ( i'm on the left)
> *


 :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :nono: :ugh:


----------



## PAW PAW

NICE SHORTS RUBEN


----------



## LOWYALTY1

my old car


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Feb 8 2006, 04:21 PM~4804296
> *NICE SHORTS RUBEN
> *


thank you :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Feb 8 2006, 02:21 PM~4804296
> *NICE SHORTS RUBEN
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

what's up renus


----------



## renus

whats happenen ruben. hows the show going


----------



## LOWYALTY1

its looking good


----------



## SCKINGPIN

Live in G-boro now looking for a rider anybody got one


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by SCKINGPIN_@Feb 8 2006, 05:12 PM~4805183
> *Live in G-boro now looking for a rider anybody got one
> *


what are you looking 4


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by wtpoorboync_@Feb 6 2006, 09:51 PM~4791711
> *wassup peoples
> *


old school should come


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Feb 8 2006, 05:19 PM~4805243
> *old school should come
> *


to what?


----------



## LOWYALTY1

any body got a 70 impala?


----------



## Old School 1957

Whats up Ruben? You guys going to that cruise in Raleigh this weekend? We gonna roll down try to rep some lolos.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

we be there with the flyers


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by renus_@Feb 8 2006, 05:20 PM~4805254
> *to what?
> *


A Benefit Top 25/Cruise In on March 18 in Kinston, NC for a member of Backstreet Passion Lowriders.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

LOWYALTY, LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE IS ANY OF YOU 
GOING TO MIAMI THIS WEEKEND


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:angry: got to work :angry:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Feb 8 2006, 07:55 PM~4806479
> *LOWYALTY,  LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE IS ANY OF YOU
> GOING TO MIAMI THIS WEEKEND
> *



wish,, going to try to make tampa


----------



## westcoastridin




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

What's up everybody!
Anybody going to the Miami show?


----------



## mrgoodwrench

anyone here in Wake county?..have'nt seen any lowriders around


----------



## LOWYALTY1

NO SNOW


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

I thought you guys were expecting some snow flurries tonight in G boro


----------



## westcoastridin

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:0 :0


----------



## LOWYALTY1

A PICTURE OF WEST :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C.

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jan 27 2006, 06:29 AM~4715464
> *truucha is comingggggggggg
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1138361320.jpg

Me like :cheesy:


----------



## PAW PAW

how is the show coming along


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Feb 12 2006, 09:07 PM~4835366
> * how is the show coming along
> *


what's up paw paw everything is looking good ,george has some flyers :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

paw paw got some more pictures of the 63?


----------



## PAW PAW

yes i will post them up later today


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Feb 13 2006, 06:41 AM~4837921
> *yes i will post them up later today
> *


WHEN :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lowridinimpala1964




----------



## PAW PAW

sorry my photo shop is not working right so all i have is big pics and i dont wont to put them up on here like that


----------



## Antdawg

StreetDreamZ c.c. from Hampton Roads and Maryland will make the trip.


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@Feb 14 2006, 07:24 PM~4849771
> *StreetDreamZ c.c. from Hampton Roads and Maryland will make the trip.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks


----------



## renus

bump


----------



## REALTALK




----------



## Antdawg

See ya there... and check out this website!


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@Feb 15 2006, 02:27 PM~4854134
> *See ya there... and check out this website!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 nice club


----------



## blvddown

SEND ME SOME FLYERS TO POST UP IN FAYETTEVILLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
6748 VAUGHN RD FAYETTEVILLE, NC 28304 ATTN: MIKE LOCKRIDGE


----------



## LOWYALTY1




----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Feb 15 2006, 06:09 PM~4855420
> *Yup yup, we will be in the house letting everyone know that NC gotz some lo-low's that can represent. Be sure to look out for the camera, cause you know how SLM does it!
> *


 from streetlow mag


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Feb 16 2006, 08:29 PM~4863549
> *
> *


whatz up homie.. just letting you know, i'll be going up to hubbards sat morning, so if you need anything, i wouldn't mind dropping it off..lmk


----------



## LOWYALTY1

what time


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Feb 17 2006, 05:25 AM~4866399
> *what time
> *


waiting on someone to hit me back.... hopefully before lunch..will be in the burb, so no riding  got a azz of shit to do anyway this weekend.. i need to clone myself :0


----------



## westcoastridin

need help passing out flyers


----------



## westcoastridin

if anyone is intrested in helping us out let me know i will get the flyers out to you thanks


----------



## Old School 1957

Let me know when I can meet up with you and I'll pass some out fo sho homie!!!
[attachmentid=469356]


----------



## westcoastridin

cool thanks old school dat 70 looking good homie


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Feb 19 2006, 09:02 PM~4883408
> *need help passing out flyers
> *



I've told you plenty of times to bring some to Hubbards.


we get alot of walk in customers with Impala's, that lowride. :uh:


----------



## turnin-heads

GUYS PLEASE DONT FORGET ABOUT THE 'PROJECT DESTINY BENEFIT SHOW AND PICNIC' ON MARCH 18th. http://www.boulevardassociation.cjb.net


----------



## KadillakKing

[attachmentid=469416] I'm There


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 19 2006, 07:46 PM~4883757
> *I've told you plenty of times to bring some to Hubbards.
> we get alot of walk in customers with Impala's, that lowride.  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: ok


----------



## renus

ttt


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PAW PAW

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lor1der

shit where is everyone cruzing that friday night of the show. let everyone know where to meet up. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastridin

we are going to meet at the greensboro coliseum


----------



## LOWYALTY1

i'm leaving this morning to MINNESOTA, IM BE BACK SAT. LOOKING AT SOME MACH. FOR MY COMPANY. MINNESOTA HIGH WAS 3 YESTARDAY


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Feb 19 2006, 10:47 PM~4884310
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: ok
> *



bring
me
some 
flyers.
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## lor1der

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Feb 21 2006, 11:17 PM~4898345
> *we are going to meet at the greensboro coliseum
> *


that is where we will be :thumbsup:


----------



## renus

bump


----------



## RoLLo6Fo




----------



## NEVER FADED

70 days and counting :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

im back :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:i went to mall of america, :thumbsup: everything is cold up there, glad to be back


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Feb 24 2006, 10:51 PM~4923584
> *im back :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i was up your way today at hubbards, tight on time or i would have gave you a call... how long you been back?


----------



## LOWYALTY1

just got here no lowriders up there


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:wave: :wave:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Feb 24 2006, 10:55 PM~4923613
> *just got here no lowriders up there
> *


 theres a couple,,hiding out in the hills waiting for warmer weather


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Feb 24 2006, 11:57 PM~4923621
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

im going to sleep :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

:wave: :wave:

welcome back ruben ..............i bet it was cold up there


----------



## PAW PAW

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: whats up every one been real crazy at work with everone getting ther tax checks back and buying wheels with it so i have not had a chance to say whats up .. all most done with the wagon i have got a couple of small things to finish but should be done in 2 to 3 weeks as long as work does not get worse then this ....


----------



## LOWYALTY1

home sweet home NC


----------



## NEVER FADED

:biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Feb 25 2006, 08:08 AM~4925089
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: whats up every one been real crazy at work with everone getting ther tax checks back and buying wheels with it so i have not had a chance to say whats up .. all most done with the wagon i have got a couple of small things to finish but should be done in 2 to 3 weeks  as long as work does not get worse then this ....
> *


hey paw paw is your frame this low :biggrin: those pics are with 14x7 thats a towel under the oil pan so it dont scratch


----------



## LOWYALTY1

that's lowwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Is the wagon about done?
Post some pix of it with the wheels on it man.

I wanna see it!


----------



## the GRINCH

:biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

:biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

you must have been busting your @$$ on something.. haven't heard a peep from you in a while.. send progress pix!


----------



## JOHNNY BRAVO1

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: i see you got a 70 old school i got my 70 too :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ruben little brother is in the house :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY BRAVO1

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Feb 24 2006, 10:04 AM~4918205
> *
> *


i heard you selling your car :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by JOHNNY BRAVO1_@Feb 27 2006, 08:18 PM~4941193
> *i heard you selling your car :biggrin:
> *



tha four????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Feb 27 2006, 08:23 PM~4940821
> *you must have been busting your @$$ on something.. haven't heard a peep from you in a while.. send progress pix!
> *


here is you a pic from when i moved in my new shop :cheesy:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Feb 27 2006, 09:48 PM~4941715
> *here is you a pic from when i moved in my new shop :cheesy:
> *



looking good homie,, that m.f.er is going to be sweet!!!! you hoping to bust it out for the show??? know your working on a few :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

how did the new shop turn out man?


----------



## KadillakKing

www.lowlevelsfinest.com website updated check it out...


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Feb 28 2006, 11:16 AM~4945465
> *www.lowlevelsfinest.com    website updated check it out...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

sup guys.. i totaled my bike yesterday  i think i messed my insides up  but im still going to the show


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

If this show is a good turnout, will it become an annual event?


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Feb 28 2006, 07:37 PM~4948933
> *If this show is a good turnout, will it become an annual event?
> *


that would be nice


----------



## jbfletch77

We plan on doing it every year if there is a good turnout. What do you think if we had it at South of the Border?


----------



## renus

ttt


----------



## westcoastridin

what do u guys think a good turn out would be 30 cars 50 70 100 or more


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Mar 2 2006, 05:20 PM~4961948
> *what do u guys think a good turn out would be 30 cars 50 70 100 or more
> *


my oppinion a good turn out is 200 plus but thats just me , also you have to remember this is the first show .


----------



## PAW PAW

whats up grinch


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

how many have preregistered so far?


----------



## PAW PAW

played hooky today so i could finsh the waqgon about 2 more days left on it and i will post the pic hope it will be this week end neeed to get more parts from huberts


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Mar 2 2006, 08:18 PM~4963189
> *whats  up grinch
> *


you see the pics of my frame , is yours going that low or are you leaving the bump stops in . send me some pics :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:wave:


----------



## PAW PAW

got the wheels in today look great


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Mar 1 2006, 12:07 PM~4952524
> * What do you think if we had it at South of the Border?
> *


sounds like some gay shit dropjawmag would do.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Mar 2 2006, 04:20 PM~4961948
> *what do u guys think a good turn out would be 30 cars 50 70 100 or more
> *


shit every one i talk to is going should be good

we'll probably have 10 + there our selfves


----------



## LOWYALTY1

west you told everbody your new lowrider


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by JOHNNY BRAVO1_@Feb 27 2006, 09:16 PM~4941173
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: i see you got a 70 old school  i got my 70 too :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ruben little brother is in the house :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 what's up johnny


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:0


----------



## mylowrider88

:wave:


----------



## mylowrider88




----------



## mylowrider88




----------



## mylowrider88

:angry:


----------



## mylowrider88

:0


----------



## mylowrider88

:cheesy:


----------



## mylowrider88




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

could somebody please pm me the direction, when and where the show is gonna b if its going down again, i'm tryin to roll to as many shows as i can this year.


----------



## lor1der

TTT


----------



## PAW PAW

check this out


----------



## turnin-heads

dont forget about the Project Destiny show on March 18th....

more infomation in my signature...


----------



## PAW PAW

sorry ill try again


----------



## mylowrider88

from soria customs anyting u need custom work custom paint hydraulics air bags lambo doors contac russell or pancho 336-328-1119


----------



## mylowrider88

:angry:


----------



## mylowrider88

intertament for costumers


----------



## mylowrider88

:0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:wave:


----------



## blvddown

HOLDING IT DOWN FOR NC :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Mar 7 2006, 10:07 AM~4993436
> *  from soria customs anyting u need custom  work custom paint hydraulics air bags lambo doors contac russell or pancho 336-328-1119
> *


i want that grill


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

i need that chrome whammy tank


----------



## mylowrider88

THERE IS MY CUTLASS


----------



## mylowrider88

:biggrin:


----------



## mylowrider88

:0


----------



## mylowrider88

:cheesy:


----------



## mylowrider88

:angry:


----------



## mylowrider88

WHAT UP HOMIES


----------



## mylowrider88




----------



## mylowrider88




----------



## mylowrider88

FROM INNOVATIONS


----------



## mylowrider88




----------



## lor1der

TTT


----------



## PAW PAW

check this out for you hess


----------



## PAW PAW

forgot one sorry


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Mar 8 2006, 09:44 PM~5005521
> *check this out    for you hess
> *


looks good kel like the wheels better now that they are on the car , is that as low as it goes ? did you do what i said i did to mine ? how high will it go ? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Mar 8 2006, 08:44 PM~5005521
> *check this out    for you hess
> *


thats a pretty ass car


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

looks straight man!


----------



## Guest

wow that wagon is tight


----------



## lor1der

that wagon is nice as hell


----------



## 59Impala

So the show is the 5th of may 06?


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Mar 8 2006, 07:44 PM~5005521
> *check this out    for you hess
> *


holy shit man that came out great looks real good !!!! keep up the good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAW PAW

thanks i still have a little more to do to it but i am almost there...


----------



## MANUEL L

[attachmentid=494283]OBSESSION C C


----------



## MANUEL L

[attachmentid=494286]TTT


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by MANUEL L_@Mar 9 2006, 09:39 PM~5013635
> *[attachmentid=494283]OBSESSION C C
> *


looks good is it going under a 61 or 62 that looks like a 61 or 62 steering center link :biggrin:


----------



## renus

ttt


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by wtpoorboync_@Feb 6 2006, 08:51 PM~4791711
> *wassup peoples
> *


next week


----------



## lor1der

to the top with this shit :thumbsup:


----------



## mrgoodwrench

anyone from wake county?cruising to the show?


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

> _Originally posted by mrgoodwrench_@Mar 11 2006, 08:01 PM~5027803
> *anyone from wake county?cruising to the show?
> *


whats up............cutty looks good


----------



## NEVER FADED

bump :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

LOOK WHAT I GOT :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Mar 12 2006, 11:43 AM~5031478
> *LOOK WHAT I GOT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGATS HOMIE
:thumbsup: hope your caught up on some sleep, cause it just went out the window :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

thanks!!....man ive had 3 hrs in 3 days  but its worth it :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Mar 12 2006, 11:51 AM~5031524
> *thanks!!....man ive had 3 hrs in 3 days   but its worth it :biggrin:
> *


i know how that goes,,, yep,yep :biggrin: i got 2 :biggrin:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Mar 12 2006, 12:51 PM~5031524
> *thanks!!....man ive had 3 hrs in 3 days   but its worth it :biggrin:
> *


congrats on the new addition................my wife and i just had our baby but she is still in the hospital :uh:


----------



## PAW PAW

way to go for the both of u good luck with ever thing


----------



## tlc64impala

CONGATS HOMIE


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Mar 12 2006, 11:45 AM~5031490
> *CONGATS HOMIE
> :thumbsup:  hope your caught up on some sleep, cause it just went out the window :biggrin:
> *


congrats, a future lowrider


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Mar 12 2006, 07:20 PM~5035257
> *CONGATS HOMIE
> *


stay in touch homie


----------



## GotWeed&Sex?

Anyone cruising this weekend in G-boro?


----------



## mylowrider88

:biggrin: from the shop


----------



## mylowrider88

:angry:


----------



## mylowrider88

:biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GotWeed&Sex?_@Mar 14 2006, 10:45 AM~5045628
> *Anyone cruising this weekend in G-boro?
> *


ya should cruise to Kinston for the Project Destiny Picnic and Show
:biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Mar 14 2006, 04:13 PM~5047362
> *:angry:
> *


what's up mylowrider88 :biggrin: can you make it this saturday to kinston?


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Mar 12 2006, 12:43 PM~5031478
> *LOOK WHAT I GOT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the baby got your nose :biggrin: :thumbsup: call me up 336 578 -0255


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by mr_luxury_@Mar 14 2006, 05:16 PM~5047834
> *:biggrin:
> 
> ya should cruise to Kinston for the Project Destiny Picnic and Show
> :biggrin:
> *


i see you saturday :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Mar 8 2006, 09:44 PM~5005521
> *check this out    for you hess
> *


 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 nice nice nice nicenice nice nice nicenice nice nice nicenice nice nice nicenice nice nice nicenice nice nice nice nice nice nice nicenice nice nice nicenice nice nice nicenice nice nice nicenice nice nice nicenice nice nice nice nice nice nice nicenice nice nice nicenice nice nice nicenice nice nice nicenice nice nice nicenice nice nice nice nice nice nice nicenice nice nice nicenice nice nice nicenice nice nice nicenice nice nice nicenice nice nice nice


----------



## AzianCuty

Just to make sure - the show is still on right? Cause I plan on getting some hotel rooms this week....


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by AzianCuty_@Mar 14 2006, 07:21 PM~5049051
> *Just to make sure - the show is still on right? Cause I plan on getting some hotel rooms this week....
> *


 get up with me and lets get some together and we'll get a better deal, hopefully..
planning on going up friday sometime..


----------



## the GRINCH

got a new project this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G

i know this has nothing to do with the show but can anyone give me a reliable shop in/near jacksonville nc???


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Mar 15 2006, 12:27 AM~5050698
> *i know this has nothing to do with the show but can anyone give me a reliable shop in/near jacksonville nc???
> *


well there is no shops in or around jville, just locals that do really good work


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 14 2006, 10:40 PM~5050123
> *got a new project this weekend  :biggrin:
> *


hey man find me one too........lol 

i need a 61 myself


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Nov 21 2005, 08:46 PM~4252509
> *I'm gonna do the Car Show 5 de Mayo at Greensboro. I'm still working on the location. I wanna say THANKS to all the Car Clubs that are gonna help me out. Here are some pictures of cars that are getting ready to be at the Show. If anyone is coming post some pictures.
> Getting ready for the hydraulics on the 48.  GREENSBORO COLISEUM 1921 WEST LEE STREET GREENSBORO, NC 27403 1-919-688-9741 ASK FOR CARLOS JR. :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin: sound good I'm just visiting NC Jacksonville


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Mar 14 2006, 10:27 PM~5050698
> *i know this has nothing to do with the show but can anyone give me a reliable shop in/near jacksonville nc???
> *


What'chu need homie????


----------



## birdman8485

how many people have pre registered for single pump hop


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Mar 14 2006, 05:34 PM~5048854
> *the baby got your nose :biggrin:  :thumbsup: call me up 336 578 -0255
> *


:angry: :biggrin: if thats the only thing wrong with her im perfectly happy :thumbsup:


----------



## AzianCuty

Aiite - well I'm about to look for some hotels. I'll hit you up Corey w/ some of the one's I find for a good price. I plan on ridin' up there on Friday around 4 or so...


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

almost got 100 :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by birdman8485_@Mar 15 2006, 12:46 PM~5053515
> *how many people have pre registered for single pump hop
> *


 i haven't.... be last min before i know how everythings going to work out.. but the double will be there for sure :biggrin:


----------



## impress213

im glad someone is finally making something happen here in n.c hopefully you guys get a good turn out because it would be nice to have something with lowriders to go to every year good luck and make it happen :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## turnin-heads

see you guys tomorrow... have a safe trip here to kinston


----------



## turnin-heads

thanks for coming out today!!! if dont see you before, will see you in may at your show


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by mr_luxury_@Mar 18 2006, 10:13 PM~5077518
> *thanks for coming out today!!!  if dont see you before, will see you in may at your show
> *


 got any pics??? anybody hop ???


----------



## turnin-heads

naw no one hopped.. one tried, but kept burning stuff up..
I think blvddown may have some pictures


----------



## westcoastridin

the show was nice we had fun out there met lots of people that are into lolos so that was good backstreet you guys need to post some pics


----------



## Old School 1957

Went to MyrtleBeach show this weekend, bunch of clean cars...
[attachmentid=509327]

[attachmentid=509328]


----------



## PAW PAW

me to had i blast but got sun burn but i seen some very nice rides


----------



## Old School 1957

Few more....
[attachmentid=509445]
[attachmentid=509446]


----------



## Old School 1957

[attachmentid=509448]


----------



## blvddown

THAT MYRTLE BEACH SHOW HAS ALWAYS BEEN NICE.........


----------



## TechniquesOG

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## turnin-heads

i'll try to get the pictures that blvddown sent me up tonight from the Project Destiny show...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

nice pix... looks like it was as good a turnout as last year!
:biggrin:


----------



## renus

myrtle beach was great, lots of nice cars


----------



## Old School 1957

Getting ready for the show...
[attachmentid=513143]


----------



## Old School 1957

Bout to juice the '70...
[attachmentid=513144]


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

Lowyalty C.C. representing at Project Destiny


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

Low Level's Finest representing at Project Destiny


----------



## turnin-heads

:thumbsup:


----------



## renus

Low Rider video by War


----------



## renus

a few pic of the slooooooow progress, but i'm gonna roll this car, this summer.


----------



## PAW PAW

i like it renus :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## renus

don't foget this one


----------



## renus

back when i bought it, of course the wires where added


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Mar 22 2006, 07:53 PM~5101929
> *i like it renus  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

any of you all know where we can find some parts for a 4 door 65 impala?


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

coming right along there renus.......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smalltownVA

> _Originally posted by str8_gbody_@Mar 22 2006, 12:32 PM~5099138
> *Lowyalty C.C. representing at Project Destiny
> *


Holy shit, that last picture is big Tommy's old truck. I didn't even know that it was still around.


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

> _Originally posted by smalltownVA_@Mar 22 2006, 09:19 PM~5102064
> *Holy shit, that last picture is big Tommy's old truck.  I didn't even know that it was still around.
> *


and it still looks good as hell


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by str8_gbody_@Mar 22 2006, 08:12 PM~5102015
> *coming right along there renus.......... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## smalltownVA

> _Originally posted by str8_gbody_@Mar 22 2006, 09:21 PM~5102080
> *and it still looks good as hell
> *


Who owns it now?


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

> _Originally posted by smalltownVA_@Mar 22 2006, 09:35 PM~5102135
> *Who owns it now?
> *


not sure of his name but he is with Lowyalty


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Mar 22 2006, 12:21 PM~5099072
> *Bout to juice the '70...
> [attachmentid=513144]
> *


like the 70, theres one of those bout 4 miles from my house and the old lady wont get rid of it. its just wasting away under a shelter :uh:


----------



## turnin-heads

i'm about to paint a 70 (2 door).. guy is the og owner of it.. was in his shop for 14 yrs ..


----------



## GotWeed&Sex?

Hey how much is the show or is it free I've been telling people like crazy, but I don't know if the show is gonna be free or not I wanna know so I can tell others in advance peace.


----------



## jbfletch77

> _Originally posted by smalltownVA_@Mar 22 2006, 10:35 PM~5102135
> *Who owns it now?
> *


the guy that owns the truck now is friend of mine i got the truck from some guy in va name kevin i got the truck for 1700 dollars :biggrin:


----------



## AzianCuty

I finally got the flyers done - I'm hoping to see a couple of you guys show up. We will be raffling off a free paint job by the autobody programs - paint/clear/etc. are all free of charge provided by Sherwin Williams and SEM. 

It's gonna be located at CPCC (Central Piedmont) near down Charlotte, NC.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

nice pix renus!


----------



## westcoastridin

whats up mr brabo


----------



## LOWYALTY1

HEY


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Mar 25 2006, 01:42 PM~5118171
> *nice pix renus!
> *


 :biggrin: thankz RY, i'm gonna roll this summer 4 sure


----------



## wtpoorboync

WHATS UP BROTHERS THE SHOW IS RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER CAN'T HARDLY WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## mylowrider88

:0


----------



## mylowrider88

:biggrin:


----------



## mylowrider88




----------



## mylowrider88




----------



## GOOT

Damn....this show is coming soooooooon. :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Mar 27 2006, 04:10 PM~5129832
> *Damn....this show is coming soooooooon. :biggrin:
> *


yep...real soon.... 
*if anyones looking for a hopper in the area,, bring your cash.. one will be for sale :biggrin:*


----------



## westcoastridin

38 days left till the big one :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Mar 28 2006, 09:21 AM~5134107
> *38 days left till the big one :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

what's up everybody


----------



## lor1der

whats up everyone a couple more weeks to go


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:wave: :around: :wave:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Mar 30 2006, 09:24 AM~5148225
> *what's up everybody
> *


same ol.......... you almost ready for us???? :biggrin:


----------



## showpony2nc

CANT HARDLY WAIT BUT IT WILL GET HERE TO SOON I BET 
TRYING TO GET MY CAR READY


----------



## the GRINCH

hey black magic cutty did you get your parts ? thanks for the buisness :biggrin: when you get the car done send me some pics i will post them on my web site


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Mar 30 2006, 07:19 PM~5152366
> *hey black magic cutty  did you get your parts ?  thanks for the buisness :biggrin: when you get the car done send me some pics i will post them on my web site
> *


 got them last nite homie.. thanx again..


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

thats right..................wont be long til the show. oh how i count the days


----------



## westcoastridin

OK HERES WHATS ON MY MIND RIGHT NOW I M SICK OF ALL THESE PEOPLE THAT KEEP ON HATEING ON US WE ARE ONLY TRYING TO HELP OUT THE LOWRIDER COMUNITY WE ARE NOT DOING THIS TO MAKE MONEY ALL WE EVER WANTED TO DO WITH THIS SHOW IS GET PEOPLE TOGETHER THAT ARE INTO LOWRIDERS SO PLEASE STOP CALLING ME AND LEVING STUPID MASEGES AND EMAILING ME WITH DUMB SHIT ALL I CAN SAY IS AT LEAST WE ARE TRYING TO DO SOMETHING NOT LIKE YOU HATERS SO SUPPOTR THE SHOW AND STOP HATEING PLEASE!!!!!!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Hey David, is Joomla any good? :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Mar 31 2006, 11:16 AM~5155798
> *OK HERES WHATS ON MY MIND RIGHT NOW I M SICK OF ALL THESE PEOPLE THAT KEEP ON HATEING ON US WE ARE ONLY TRYING TO HELP OUT THE LOWRIDER COMUNITY  WE ARE NOT DOING THIS TO MAKE MONEY ALL WE EVER WANTED TO DO WITH THIS SHOW IS GET PEOPLE  TOGETHER THAT ARE INTO LOWRIDERS SO PLEASE STOP CALLING ME AND LEVING STUPID MASEGES AND EMAILING ME WITH DUMB SHIT ALL I CAN SAY IS AT LEAST WE ARE TRYING TO DO SOMETHING  NOT LIKE YOU HATERS  SO SUPPOTR THE SHOW AND STOP          HATEING  PLEASE!!!!!!!
> *



FUCK THEM HATERS!!!!!!!!!! I'll be at the show.....SUPPORTING THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY IN THE CAROLINAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Mar 31 2006, 11:22 AM~5156187
> *FUCK THEM HATERS!!!!!!!!!! I'll be at the show.....SUPPORTING THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY IN THE CAROLINAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *



:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :burn: haters
me too :biggrin


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Mar 31 2006, 11:16 AM~5155798
> *OK HERES WHATS ON MY MIND RIGHT NOW I M SICK OF ALL THESE PEOPLE THAT KEEP ON HATEING ON US WE ARE ONLY TRYING TO HELP OUT THE LOWRIDER COMUNITY  WE ARE NOT DOING THIS TO MAKE MONEY ALL WE EVER WANTED TO DO WITH THIS SHOW IS GET PEOPLE  TOGETHER THAT ARE INTO LOWRIDERS SO PLEASE STOP CALLING ME AND LEVING STUPID MASEGES AND EMAILING ME WITH DUMB SHIT ALL I CAN SAY IS AT LEAST WE ARE TRYING TO DO SOMETHING  NOT LIKE YOU HATERS  SO SUPPOTR THE SHOW AND STOP          HATEING  PLEASE!!!!!!!
> *



your just going to have to shake the haters off, and totally ignore them. keep doing your thing, so far it seems like you have done nothing except try to promote lowriding in a positive way, there is nothing wrong with that, we need that here, we need a place (car shows) for everyone to get together, without car shows, there is no motivation, I get motivated just by seeing what the next guy has to offer with his car, and you can only find that at a car show.

so considering you are trying to do the right thing and everyone that really matters (the ones who are going to be at the show) are supporting you, then just stay on the positive side and dont worry about some dumb (under aged) fuck faces leaving you emails or messages. Im 90% sure they are probably just some ricer fucks who come to this site and get dissed who are mad.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastridin

WE ARE STILL GOING TO DO THIS AND REP IT TO THE FULLIST I GUESS ALL WE CAN DO IS JUST BRUSH THEM OFF AND KEEP ON WORKING HARD TO MAKE IT HAPPEN .ALSO I WILL LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU TO ALL THE PEOPLE THAT HAS BEEN HELPING AND SUPPORTING US WITH THE SHOW LOWYALTY CAR CLUB GREATLY APPRECIATED


----------



## white link 93

im ready to show thanks for throwin it


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

:wave:


----------



## wtpoorboync

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Mar 31 2006, 12:16 PM~5155798
> *OK HERES WHATS ON MY MIND RIGHT NOW I M SICK OF ALL THESE PEOPLE THAT KEEP ON HATEING ON US WE ARE ONLY TRYING TO HELP OUT THE LOWRIDER COMUNITY  WE ARE NOT DOING THIS TO MAKE MONEY ALL WE EVER WANTED TO DO WITH THIS SHOW IS GET PEOPLE  TOGETHER THAT ARE INTO LOWRIDERS SO PLEASE STOP CALLING ME AND LEVING STUPID MASEGES AND EMAILING ME WITH DUMB SHIT ALL I CAN SAY IS AT LEAST WE ARE TRYING TO DO SOMETHING  NOT LIKE YOU HATERS  SO SUPPOTR THE SHOW AND STOP          HATEING  PLEASE!!!!!!!
> *


us lowriders appreciate what you all are trying to do brother so as long as our extended family of lowriders are are appreciative then f#*k those b#%*h a** haters


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Mar 31 2006, 11:16 AM~5155798
> *OK HERES WHATS ON MY MIND RIGHT NOW I M SICK OF ALL THESE PEOPLE THAT KEEP ON HATEING ON US WE ARE ONLY TRYING TO HELP OUT THE LOWRIDER COMUNITY  WE ARE NOT DOING THIS TO MAKE MONEY ALL WE EVER WANTED TO DO WITH THIS SHOW IS GET PEOPLE  TOGETHER THAT ARE INTO LOWRIDERS SO PLEASE STOP CALLING ME AND LEVING STUPID MASEGES AND EMAILING ME WITH DUMB SHIT ALL I CAN SAY IS AT LEAST WE ARE TRYING TO DO SOMETHING  NOT LIKE YOU HATERS  SO SUPPOTR THE SHOW AND STOP          HATEING  PLEASE!!!!!!!
> *


hey man i wouldnt worry bout all the haters, it will be a good turnout. Backstreet Passion C.C. will for sure be there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Mar 31 2006, 11:24 AM~5155838
> *Hey David, is Joomla any good? :biggrin:
> *


so far seems to be ok still working on the site , slow [email protected]# people i hired put some bull up there and i made them take it off and start over :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

cool man.

----------------------------

Any progress pix RENUS?


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Apr 1 2006, 08:54 PM~5163299
> *cool man.
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> Any progress pix RENUS?
> *


----------



## renus

next week,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## JOHNNY BRAVO1

:biggrin: my 70


----------



## mylowrider88

> _Originally posted by JOHNNY BRAVO1_@Apr 3 2006, 07:00 AM~5169574
> *:biggrin: my 70
> *


niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by renus_@Apr 2 2006, 04:16 AM~5164432
> *next week,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEAH MAN! THAT'S WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT!


----------



## fundimotorsports

:biggrin: Well I am bringing sum of Black Cutty and his crews work... :biggrin: I really just want to sit around and eat Taco's Mexican style and a Orange Jarrito on the side.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Guest

i will be there, hope to bring my bigbody to hop


----------



## Old School 1957

Been working on the 70 finally got it juiced...Ready to roll...Just wanted to say thanks to Pablo at Soria where I got the product.
[attachmentid=524223]


----------



## Old School 1957

One more...
[attachmentid=524227]


----------



## Old School 1957

Pancho or Russell at Soria Customs (336)267-7228, they got a nice selection of hydros,wheels,tires etc...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0 

The 70 is looking great homie!


----------



## Guest

wow that 70 is sweet


----------



## LOWYALTY1

i'm back :biggrin: my computer is working again :cheesy:


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## LOWYALTY1

what's up PAW PAW PAW PAW PAW PAW PAW PAW PAW PAW PAW PAWPAW PAW PAW PAW PAW PAW PAW PAW PAW PAW PAW PAW PAW PAW PAW PAW PAW PAW PAW PAW PAW PAW PAW PAWPAW PAW PAW PAW PAW PAW PAW PAW PAW PAW PAW


----------



## LOWYALTY1

70 WAS A GOOD YEAR


----------



## LOWYALTY1

PAW PAW ARE YOU THERE????????????


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:wave: :scrutinize: :wave: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Guest

:thumbsup:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

i wish this lady down the road from me would let her 70 go..............says it has sentimental value so she will just let it sit there and rust away.


IDIOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## westcoastridin

:wave: :wave:


----------



## mylowrider88

what up ruben


----------



## mylowrider88

:0


----------



## mylowrider88

:0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Anybody going to the swap meet?


----------



## Guest

:thumbsup:


----------



## mylowrider88

:0


----------



## mylowrider88




----------



## mylowrider88

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Apr 3 2006, 07:39 PM~5173333
> *Been working on the 70 finally got it juiced...Ready to roll...Just wanted to say thanks to pancho at Soria where I got the product.
> [attachmentid=524223]
> *


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Apr 7 2006, 10:05 AM~5195915
> *:0
> *


interiors' looking good homie.. nice touch with the buckets
:thumbsup:


----------



## mylowrider88

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Apr 7 2006, 12:54 PM~5196743
> *interiors' looking good homie.. nice touch with the buckets
> :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## LOWYALTY1

mylowrider88 :biggrin: nice nice car be ready for the show :biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

1 Members: payfred

:uh:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by UCE-ORLANDO_@Apr 7 2006, 07:45 PM~5199888
> *1 Members: payfred
> 
> :uh:
> *


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by UCE-ORLANDO_@Apr 7 2006, 08:45 PM~5199888
> *1 Members: payfred
> 
> :uh:
> *


wha tha [email protected]#% does that mean?????


----------



## PAW PAW

whats up every one just go finished with the wagon and took it out on its first road trip too day with oldschool man we had a blast with the cars today .. it was good.. there is a big cruise in greensboro wed. didnt know if any of you might be there i think this is the fisrt one this year so it should be good.. like to see you there ill be there with the wagon but i will be at a custmers tent helping them out thay r the main money behind the cruise this year so i have to work with them and try to sell wheels ..so ruben bring west and the others out wed. oldschool c.c .. should be out there to well need to go :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## renus

what time does it start,paw paw


----------



## PAW PAW

it starts at 600 and it runs until 9 or 930 its pretty nice there is alot of cars that show up there the fisrt time and then thay do it the 2nd wed in every month after that so it should be nice. i think people start getting there at 5 or 530


----------



## PAW PAW

its in the parking lot of the colisum you have to pay 5 a person but its not to bad. thay have BEER. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## mylowrider88




----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Apr 7 2006, 11:02 AM~5195892
> *Anybody going to the swap meet?
> *


whats up rydog i picked up some 1961 cruise and some 61 NOS cruise parts , also got NOS 61-62 a/c vents all three there was some good deals :biggrin:


----------



## Old School 1957

Anybody rolling out to the cruise-in tonight at the Coliseum? 
[attachmentid=534752]
I'm gonna roll out there and check it out...


----------



## mylowrider88

:angry:


----------



## mylowrider88




----------



## PAW PAW

NICE


----------



## the GRINCH

get to work paw paw its 8;07 in the morning dont you have work to do , i dont im unemployed :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

hey pancho call me today if you can . whats up paw paw


----------



## PAW PAW

whos going to the show this weekend


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Apr 13 2006, 06:23 PM~5236288
> *whos going to the show this weekend
> *


HEY WHAT'S UP WITH THIS SHOW NOT HEARD NEAR AS MUCH 
ABOUT AS THIS WINTER IS IT STILL ON??????????????????????


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Nov 21 2005, 10:46 PM~4252509
> *I'm gonna do the Car Show 5 de Mayo at Greensboro. I'm still working on the location. I wanna say THANKS to all the Car Clubs that are gonna help me out. Here are some pictures of cars that are getting ready to be at the Show. If anyone is coming post some pictures.
> Getting ready for the hydraulics on the 48.   MAY 6 2006 GREENSBORO COLISEUM 1921 WEST LEE STREET GREENSBORO, NC 27403 1-919-688-9741 ASK FOR CARLOS JR. :biggrin:
> *


its on


----------



## the GRINCH

hey black you get the pm


----------



## 59Impala

when will the cruising be on friday? And cruisin on sat?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Cool David.. Sounds like it was a good show. Did you sell much parts at the show or what?

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Whuddup Timbo ----------give me a shout-------------


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

STREET LOW MAG.

DemonioRojo
Yup yup, we will be in the house letting everyone know that NC gotz some lo-low's that can represent. Be sure to look out for the camera, cause you know how SLM does it! 


--------------------

There is no place for vendidos in this game, only true StreetLowriders.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

WEST :biggrin:


----------



## 59Impala

> *when will the cruising be on friday? And cruisin on sat? *


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Apr 13 2006, 08:06 PM~5236495
> *its on
> *



Like donkey kong. :biggrin: 





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Apr 14 2006, 08:13 AM~5239199
> *
> *



I know I'll be cruising on friday. :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

You bringin the black 59 Brian?


----------



## renus

sup ry?


----------



## renus

we ripped my duece to the white meat, but its all starting to come together. got the new drivers quarter on today!


----------



## westcoastridin

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

old picture :biggrin:


----------



## 59Impala

> *You bringin the black 59 Brian?
> *


man I want to, I dunno what we are gunna do though. I would at least like for Nick to bring the 64 vert, but I dunno if we can get either of them up there. Nick doesnt have a trailer, and I think we sold ours today.. :dunno: 

...and there aint no drivin it there....4.10 gears and 13s dont go well on the highway.


----------



## renus

ttt


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Apr 14 2006, 11:08 PM~5245029
> *man I want to, I dunno what we are gunna do though.  I would at least like for Nick to bring the 64 vert, but I dunno if we can get either of them up there.  Nick doesnt have a trailer, and I think we sold ours today.. :dunno:
> 
> ...and there aint no drivin it there....4.10 gears and 13s dont go well on the highway.
> *



I got the same rear end gears and wheels on my 64. Top speed on the interstate is about 53mph....LOL......

I'll be in the SLOOOOOW lane on the way to the show. :biggrin: 2 1/2 hour ride in a honda.......4 hour ride in my impala. :biggrin: 



*LBL*


----------



## 59Impala

> *I got the same rear end gears and wheels on my 64. Top speed on the interstate is about 53mph....LOL......
> 
> I'll be in the SLOOOOOW lane on the way to the show.  2 1/2 hour ride in a honda.......4 hour ride in my impala.
> *


damn man, you are a true rida......

I got a couple extra set of gears, I could probably bring you some 3.08's or something better than 4.10's. I will be swappin mine out asap.


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Apr 15 2006, 11:20 AM~5247214
> *damn man, you are a true rida......
> 
> I got a couple extra set of gears, I could probably bring you some 3.08's or something better than 4.10's.  I will be swappin mine out asap.
> *


That 3.08 would be perfect.I've been looking for a set. Bring it to the show with you.I'll scoop it up off you.If the price is right. :biggrin:


----------



## 59Impala

what are you lookin to spend on a set? I will have to pull the gears out, so I dont wanna do that and bring em up there for nothin. I may have some more parts if ya need anything else.


----------



## 59Impala

Any vendors lined up?


----------



## renus

Old School C.C. repin' the carolinas at Piedmont Dragway today. Lil' Timmy won the hyro contest. Check out JJ HITTIN' THA SWITCH!!!


----------



## renus

Ruben, your car hopped today , too. Hate you missed it.


----------



## PAW PAW

more pics please i know you got more


----------



## renus

there you go paw paw


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by renus_@Apr 15 2006, 07:14 PM~5249731
> *Ruben, your car hopped today , too. Hate you missed it.
> *


 :biggrin: :tears: :tears: :tears: work work work


----------



## renus

you gotta play a little too


----------



## renus

we handed out a ton of flyers today for you guys.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

thanks  what's up qizmo


----------



## PAW PAW

i know you got some more pics of the hop the vert hopping or rubens car hoppping.. how about old jimmy sauages car who won best paint


----------



## renus

only one of the caddy in the air and it was blurry, but heres a couple more.


----------



## pink63impala

hey man where you get them high beam lights? whats the deal with them?


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

damn allergies :angry: i wanna poke my eyes out


----------



## NEVER FADED

i want to see some hop pics :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Apr 16 2006, 10:23 AM~5253257
> *hey man where you get them high beam lights? whats the deal with them?
> *


ill pm you


----------



## Old School 1957

It was a blasts fo sho...Renus gonna get that lo-lo rollin for the next one looks like its coming along man...Keep it up...
Wish Rydizzle could have made it up...Maybe Cinco de Mayo  
[attachmentid=540368] 
The Line up....Renus tippin on fo-fo's
[attachmentid=540371]
Jimmy Sausage after 15 Coronas


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Apr 16 2006, 02:33 PM~5253592
> *i want to see some hop pics :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

next weekend who's going to Chapel Hill on sunday??????????


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Apr 16 2006, 02:19 PM~5253496
> *damn allergies :angry: i wanna poke my eyes out
> *


me too


----------



## PAW PAW

WHATS SUNDAY


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Apr 15 2006, 01:32 PM~5247901
> *what are you lookin to spend on a set? I will have to pull the gears out, so I dont wanna do that and bring em up there for nothin.  I may have some more parts if ya need anything else.
> *



I'm not to sure. What do you think is a fair price? :dunno:


----------



## PAW PAW

WEST WHATS UP


----------



## westcoastridin

WHO IS GOING TO APPLE CHILL THIS SUNDAY? WE GOT ABOUT 11 LOLOS GOING


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Apr 17 2006, 09:17 AM~5258826
> *WEST WHATS UP
> *


PAW PAW 5G'S AND THE CADY :biggrin: LETS DO IT ALL OVER AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

PANCHO CALL ME FOOL NEED SOME PARTS


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

nice pix.
Good to see the deuce coming along so nicely!
Lovin the pix of the 70 hoppin, JJ, the pink scooter, and paw paws wagon

Looks like it was a fun show....
So that was at the dragstrip?

I see the 76 is coming up too.. and pix of that?

:biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:wave: :wave:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:biggrin:  :0 :cheesy:  :0  :wave: :wave:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Apr 16 2006, 04:27 PM~5254163
> *It was a blasts fo sho...Renus gonna get that lo-lo rollin for the next one looks like its coming along man...Keep it up...
> Wish Rydizzle could have made it up...Maybe Cinco de Mayo
> [attachmentid=540368]
> The Line up....Renus tippin on fo-fo's
> [attachmentid=540371]
> Jimmy Sausage after 15 Coronas
> *


That is a nice pic :biggrin: lovin that


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Apr 17 2006, 05:17 PM~5261098
> *
> 
> I see the 76 is coming up too.. and pix of that?
> 
> *



????????????????????


----------



## 59Impala

gettin close.


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Apr 17 2006, 11:55 AM~5258672
> *I'm not to sure. What do you think is a fair price? :dunno:
> *


YOU CHECK WITH RUSSELLS? HE PROBLY HAS ONE CHEAP


----------



## 59Impala

> *I'm not to sure. What do you think is a fair price?
> *


I'm not sure what the chevy's bring. I know the mopar ones bring a good bit..$450+. I dont think the chevy's bring as much, but I havent checked.


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Apr 19 2006, 11:40 AM~5272178
> *I'm not sure what the chevy's bring.  I know the mopar ones bring a good bit..$450+.  I dont think the chevy's bring as much, but I havent checked.
> *



How about the whole 3rd member?? Save you from ripping it apart. :biggrin:


----------



## 59Impala

I can do that, whats a good price?


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Apr 19 2006, 02:41 PM~5273175
> *How about the whole 3rd member??  Save you from ripping it apart. :biggrin:
> *


hit me up i willl sell you the whole rear end for 250.00 :biggrin:


----------



## 59Impala

$249 :0


----------



## PAW PAW

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 19 2006, 08:58 PM~5275228
> *hit me up i willl sell you the whole rear end for 250.00  :biggrin:
> *


found him one for half price :biggrin: thats why i cant tell you where the stash is :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 59Impala

thats a damn deal....

I will probably just pull this one and reinforce it and hit it with some Chrome...but if anyone needs one, hit me up.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blvddown

ANYONE IN NC WANT A BUBBLE? WILL TRADE FOR NICE GBODY....


----------



## PAW PAW

whats up west


----------



## wtpoorboync

wassup peoples


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

pix of the bubble?


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Apr 20 2006, 10:36 PM~5283010
> *pix of the bubble?
> *


its not a 61 ry dog check his topics its a 90s caprice :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Apr 20 2006, 11:21 AM~5278402
> *found him one for half price :biggrin: thats why i cant tell you where the stash is :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats cool, i have already been to one of your stashs, he dont have that much :biggrin: oh did i mention its ALOT cheaper if you pull your own parts :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

:0 a guy gave me a frame with the boxed rear end today :biggrin: so i can finally start the 64.. and hes also taking me to look at a 63 drop with fresh metal and paint... just need the interior put back in it and it needs a motor.......$2500 ....... rollo might be rollin a 63


----------



## 59Impala

> * a guy gave me a frame with the boxed rear end today  so i can finally start the 64.. and hes also taking me to look at a 63 drop with fresh metal and paint... just need the interior put back in it and it needs a motor.......$2500 ....... rollo might be rollin a 63
> *


if you dont get the 63 drop for $2500, I will take it.


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 21 2006, 09:49 AM~5284507
> *thats cool, i have already been to one of your stashs, he dont have that much  :biggrin: oh did i mention its ALOT cheaper if you pull your own parts  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: which place? :0


----------



## PAW PAW

WEST DO U HAVE A NEW RIDE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT

12 days till SHOW TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 




Are YOU READY????????????????????????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Apr 24 2006, 10:16 AM~5302856
> *12 days till SHOW TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> Are YOU READY?????????????????????????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 i'll let you know the day before :biggrin: :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

"OPERATION ROLLO" has officially started..... get ready for the 07' show boys...this ones going to be hard to beat :biggrin: 



















anyone need some stock front coils? if so come gettum


----------



## 59Impala

gettin close...almost time for everyone to start chargin some batteries.


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Apr 24 2006, 07:04 AM~5302193
> *WEST  DO U HAVE A NEW RIDE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yep i will post sum pics tonight :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

ya with my slow azz charger.. We got slamsession this week and this show after that. I might tear sum shiz up.. :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Apr 24 2006, 04:58 PM~5305274
> *gettin close...almost time for everyone to start chargin some batteries.
> *



damn,,,,wish that was all i had to do


----------



## 59Impala

> *damn,,,,wish that was all i had to do
> *


same here. Didnt think it would sound as exciting as..sandblast, paint, weld, mold, cut, replace, buy, install, scavenge, bleed, buy, break rusty bolts off, sweat, buy, paint, and then charge batteries.


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Apr 25 2006, 11:26 AM~5310428
> *same here.  Didnt think it would sound as exciting as..sandblast, paint, weld, mold, cut, replace, buy, install, scavenge, bleed, buy, break rusty bolts off, sweat, buy, paint, and then charge batteries.
> *



:thumbsup: i feel your pain.......lol.......


----------



## fundimotorsports

Time too pull some all nighters.. :biggrin: All I got to do is work on my display.. I might be able to hang with you big ballers..


----------



## PAW PAW

WEST I NEED PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Apr 25 2006, 10:26 AM~5310428
> *same here.  Didnt think it would sound as exciting as..sandblast, paint, weld, mold, cut, replace, buy, install, scavenge, bleed, buy, break rusty bolts off, sweat, buy, paint, and then charge batteries.
> *


well... im at the sandblasting stage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Apr 24 2006, 04:21 PM~5304795
> *"OPERATION ROLLO" has officially started.....  get ready for the 07' show boys...this ones going to be hard to beat :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone need some stock front coils? if so come gettum
> *


looks good :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo

Right, right, this is going to be one smooth show. We will be out there. So look hyped!


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

pics west :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

tonight for sure


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Apr 25 2006, 07:33 PM~5312898
> *Right, right, this is going to be one smooth show. We will be out there. So look hyped!
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 Damn....San jo riders coming to the show???? 408 represent.


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Apr 26 2006, 05:39 AM~5315724
> *tonight for sure
> *


WE WILL C


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

804 gonna come down and play if i don't break anything this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Apr 26 2006, 10:01 AM~5317022
> *WE WILL C
> *


----------



## the GRINCH

my web site tell me what you think , still working on it dont be to rough 
www.davidsimpalas.com :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 26 2006, 04:56 PM~5318572
> *my web site tell me what you think , still working on it dont be to rough
> www.davidsimpalas.com :biggrin:
> *



nice site



im glad to see it dont have a damn logo following the cursor around, i hate that lame shit. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

yup


----------



## PAW PAW

i like :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

stop toying wth our emotions west...show them pics


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Apr 26 2006, 07:00 PM~5319761
> *i like  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *








thanks send me pics and i will post them :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 26 2006, 04:49 PM~5318856
> *nice site
> im glad to see it dont have a damn logo following the cursor around, i hate that lame shit.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks send me pics and i will post them :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Apr 26 2006, 11:01 PM~5320728
> *thanks send me pics and i will post them :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## turnin-heads

hey west... wanna hear something funny.. ole george tried to tell that 63 to one of my homies.. front clip is off, but is there


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by mr_luxury_@Apr 26 2006, 10:47 PM~5321883
> *hey west... wanna hear something funny.. ole george tried to tell that 63 to one of my homies.. front clip is off, but is there
> *


hey can you get me his address i would like to pay him a visit


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Apr 26 2006, 05:38 PM~5320007
> *stop toying wth our emotions west...show them pics
> *


sorry man my camara is acting up i was trying last night but i just could't get it to work i will try again tonight :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by mr_luxury_@Apr 26 2006, 10:47 PM~5321883
> *hey west... wanna hear something funny.. ole george tried to tell that 63 to one of my homies.. front clip is off, but is there
> *


what color is that 63 ?


----------



## Guest

I wish I had all my aircraft setups finished, I would like to setup a nice display there, ohh well.


Maybe the show will do good and it can become an annual event. :biggrin: I know my display will be finished this summer.


76 will be finished this year. :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 27 2006, 06:36 AM~5323473
> *I wish I had all my aircraft setups finished, I would like to setup a nice display there, ohh well.
> Maybe the show will do good and it can become an annual event.  :biggrin:  I know my display will be finished this summer.
> 76 will be finished this year.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Apr 27 2006, 10:30 AM~5323761
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



I have been having fun this year.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

:wave:


----------



## fundimotorsports

Hey guys how do you get preforms for the show..  Not to much longer..


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 27 2006, 07:34 AM~5323776
> *I have been having fun this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i see ur ridin with lifestyle nice :thumbsup: from all the clubs out there you can always tell when is a lifestyle car they have a different style from all other cars out there


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

how many people have preregistered so far?


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Apr 28 2006, 02:08 PM~5332969
> *how many people have preregistered so far?
> *


how can i preregister?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Apr 28 2006, 10:06 AM~5331246
> *i see ur ridin  with lifestyle nice :thumbsup: from all the clubs out there you can always tell when is a lifestyle car they have a different style from all other cars out there
> *



and thats why I am moving.   :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

you moving out to Cali?????


----------



## mylowrider88




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

does anyone know who from north carolina bought the fleetwood ragtop?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

this one


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Apr 28 2006, 08:02 PM~5335431
> *you moving out to Cali?????
> *


yep


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 28 2006, 10:04 PM~5335983
> *yep
> *


 :0 when?


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Apr 28 2006, 08:38 PM~5335586
> *does anyone know who from north carolina bought the fleetwood ragtop?
> *


i beleive one of the boys from around here in matthews, sheen704 or gonze something? you might find him somewhere in carolina fest.there was a topic about it a while back


----------



## Guest

:around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

it would be nice to see that fleetwood vert at the greensboro show!


----------



## turnin-heads

if a chevy box comes to the show with 20's or bigger. can he/she show or just suv's can have the big wheels?


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

i saw a grand national in my town yesterday on what had to be 30" wheels.. i could almost walk under the car...they need to keep that shit down souf


----------



## daddyfatsacs

sheen 704 has the vert and i heard he was planning on going pat gonze is nick he got bubbas old caddy i was helping him do a frame swap on


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Apr 28 2006, 09:42 PM~5336482
> *it would be nice to see that fleetwood vert at the greensboro show!
> *



i beleive he's coming.. he has quite a few cars, so i'm not sure if he's bringing this one.. might still be on the west coast.. guess we'll see... if so, that BEST OF SHOW trophy is gone........lol


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin: 

I got the word that this should be coming too!


----------



## daddyfatsacs

he has the caddy here jr said he was at his neighbors house last nite and its doing a vedio shoot for the ying yang twins today in charlotte at a aclub


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Apr 29 2006, 12:27 PM~5339316
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I got the word that this should be coming too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


there goes alot of trophies :0


----------



## gonze704

are yyou guys talking about this car


----------



## gonze704

> _Originally posted by SEVENDUECE-REBIRTH_@Apr 29 2006, 09:33 AM~5338559
> *sheen 704  has the vert and i heard he was planning on going pat gonze is nick he got bubbas old caddy i was helping him do a frame swap on
> *


dam dawg got rid of that coupe 3 yrs ago brent. i've had the black one with the motor for about a year now


----------



## gonze704

> _Originally posted by gonze704_@Apr 29 2006, 03:52 PM~5340202
> *are yyou guys talking about this car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


click on pics and they will get bigger


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

yeah that's the coupe

Are you who bought it?

Bringing it to the CINCO show?

I have been wanting to see it in person. :biggrin:


----------



## gonze704

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Apr 29 2006, 04:24 PM~5340316
> *yeah that's the coupe
> 
> Are you who bought it?
> 
> Bringing it to the CINCO show?
> 
> I have been wanting to see it in person. :biggrin:
> *


if it goes hope no one is expecting first or second place :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by gonze704_@Apr 29 2006, 05:27 PM~5340323
> *if it goes hope no one is expecting first or second place :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:biggrin: 113 pages :biggrin: :biggrin: 5 more days


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

see you there foo :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Nov 21 2005, 10:46 PM~4252509
> *I'm gonna do the Car Show 5 de Mayo at Greensboro. I'm still working on the location. I wanna say THANKS to all the Car Clubs that are gonna help me out. Here are some pictures of cars that are getting ready to be at the Show. If anyone is coming post some pictures.
> Getting ready for the hydraulics on the 48.    MAY 6 2006  GREENSBORO COLISEUM 1921 WEST LEE STREET GREENSBORO, NC 27403 1-919-688-9741 ASK FOR CARLOS JR. :biggrin:
> *


NOV. 21 2005 LONG TIME FOR THIS TO HAPPEN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Hey man.. how many people do you expect to show or have preregistered since november?


----------



## GOOT

How much to show??? How much is it for spectators??????? :cheesy:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@May 1 2006, 07:39 AM~5348345
> *How much to show???    How much is it for spectators???????    :cheesy:
> *



30$to show 10$ FOR SPECTATORS KIDS FREE


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Apr 30 2006, 09:42 PM~5345643
> *Hey man.. how many people do you expect to show or have preregistered since november?
> *


??


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Apr 30 2006, 06:42 PM~5345643
> *Hey man.. how many people do you expect to show or have preregistered since november?
> *



I KNOW WE GOT A FEW PEOPLE REGISTERD I DONT KNOW THE CORRECT AMOUNT MOST OF THE PEOPLE SAID THEY JUST WANTED TO REGISTER @ THE SHOW


----------



## westcoastridin

WE ARE EXPECTING SO FAR 150 + CARS


----------



## showpony2nc

BACKSTREET PASSION WILL BE THERE FRIDAY 
WE ARE STAYING AT THE HOLIDAY INN


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by showpony2nc_@May 1 2006, 09:06 AM~5348482
> *BACKSTREET PASSION WILL BE THERE FRIDAY
> WE ARE STAYING AT THE HOLIDAY INN
> *




roll call is started.. whos coming
:biggrin: 
under a week away
:biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Thanks for the reply .. I am going to try and make it up there too!
Should be something real positive for this part of the country!

=----------------------------------------------------------------------=


----------



## turnin-heads

* NO DONKS !! NO DONKS !! NO DONKS !! NO DONKS !! NO DONKS !! NO DONKS !! NO DONKS !! NO DONKS !! NO DONKS !! NO DONKS !! *


lol.. sorry bored


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by mr_luxury_@May 1 2006, 08:09 AM~5348495
> * NO DONKS !!  NO DONKS !!  NO DONKS !!  NO DONKS !!  NO DONKS !!  NO DONKS !!  NO DONKS !!  NO DONKS !!  NO DONKS !!  NO DONKS !!
> lol.. sorry bored
> *



I KNOW MAN ITS NOT MY CALL


----------



## fundimotorsports

Can I bring my 82 accord with lambo doors.. :biggrin: 












































Just messing with you'll see ya Sat.. I will deff stick out.. :biggrin: 
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Black magic baby!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turnin-heads

if donks can show, can mini trucks or imports?


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by mr_luxury_@May 1 2006, 08:22 AM~5348566
> *if donks can show, can mini trucks or imports?
> *


NO IMPORTS OR MINI TRUCKS UNLESS THEY ARE LOWRIDER STYLE 
I DONT LIKE THE CARS WITH THE BIG ASS WHEELS BUT I RATHER SEE THEM 
THAN THESE FUCKING RICERS


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 1 2006, 09:53 AM~5348413
> *30$to show 10$ FOR SPECTATORS  KIDS FREE
> *




Thanks homie.


----------



## Old School 1957

Looking forward to the show, we gonna bring a few.


----------



## Old School 1957

Also anyone breaks down or needs to be transported to the show, you know I got ya...Old School Transport (336)382-0707


----------



## 59Impala

> *Also anyone breaks down or needs to be transported to the show, you know I got ya...Old School Transport (336)382-0707*


bring spare axles, a welder, and some teflon tape and you will make a killin' . 

Anyone comin from around GA? maybe we can get a convoy together.


----------



## fundimotorsports

:biggrin: ya they where hating at Slamsession.. The only vendors where air baggars. So they had no hose or anything usefull for us.. Cutty will be there with the trailer also.. You can check out the new accumes too.. They work great.. :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 1 2006, 02:23 PM~5350765
> *:biggrin:  ya they where hating at Slamsession.. The only vendors where air baggars. So they had no hose or anything usefull for us.. Cutty will be there with the trailer also.. You can check out the new accumes too.. They work great.. :biggrin:
> *


your that guy with the white expo i think we thalk to you at slam session


----------



## fundimotorsports

Yup .. I am that guy.. But you should have said who you where.. I hung with all the guys from VA .. They stayed at th emotel 6 and killed the bagger boys.. All those guys ride hard.. We must have had 20 miles of cord comming out of everyones rooms.. :biggrin: Charge and drink all night and hit the strip all day..


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

see you fools saturday  wear name tags or something :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

When ppl came to our show in march.. it was funny when everyone started talking, we were like i'm 'mr luxrury' then we would tell everyone our real name............ so put your l.i.l. name on your name tags...lol


----------



## KadillakKing

lol :biggrin:


----------



## lor1der

what up everyone gettin all the shit ready to see you all out there on friday night 

where are you all meeting up friday night what will be goin on


----------



## PAW PAW

west i need pics , going to have the wagon all cleaned up so bring your money :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

oh yeah 59impala -- I have those clips for you. .


----------



## fundimotorsports

I will be the Nigro with the juiced SUV full of kids.. I guess I can wear my pimp out fit.. :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin




----------



## westcoastridin




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

nice!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

alot of fleetwoods attending? :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin




----------



## RoLLo6Fo

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastridin




----------



## westcoastridin




----------



## RoLLo6Fo

still got the 64?


----------



## westcoastridin

OK PAW PAW THERE IS THE CAR AND HERE IS THE CASH WHATS UP










ROLLO I STILL GOT IT :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

sup grinch .. you bringin anything to the show/


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 1 2006, 11:15 PM~5353811
> *sup grinch .. you bringin anything to the show/
> *


na not this time , my donk is about done but they said no donks , damn i guess the 27"s will have to stay at home :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin




----------



## juiced 64

Ryan whats up? you gonna bring the cutty up to the show? Im coming up staurday bringin the '63 so be ready to cruise saturday night to.


----------



## westcoastridin

everybody should get ready to cruise friday and sat dont forget that street low is going to be ridin with us all night


----------



## westcoastridin

paw paw where you @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@


----------



## NEVER FADED

damn, i've been busting my azz........ getting there....lol. i'll be their no matter what.. even if i have to hit up oldschool, cause i'm driving this bizitch on the freeway :biggrin: see ya :thumbsup:


----------



## juiced 64

I wont be able to make it friday, B/c my girl is graduating w/ her masters degree saturday at like 11:00am so as soon as that is over im heading that way but its about a 4 hour trip so I'll probably only catch the tail end of the show but ill be there to cruise saturday and if anybody is going out sunday b4 it gets too late and i gotta head back. Im looking forward to meeting you guys in person , those of you that i dont already know. We really do need the nametags w/ our layitlow names on it.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Tryin to get the tranny leak fixed on the cutty........ definately trying to make an effort to be at the show.

Gboro is like home away from home to me!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

old pic from g boro

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Old School 1957

All I gotta say is there are some of the hotttest cars in the World coming to the show!!!! Thats all I'm gonna say....  

Now we get to see who walks the walk and who talks the talk.....


----------



## Old School 1957

Pawpaw you bringing the grill?
I'm bringing the Ice Cold Corona W/lime....


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@May 2 2006, 06:41 AM~5355735
> *Pawpaw you bringing the grill?
> I'm bringing the Ice Cold Corona W/lime....
> *


:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

paw paw calllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Old School 1957

What up West, the Fleetwood lookin' good homie....


----------



## Old School 1957

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@May 2 2006, 12:37 AM~5354011
> *damn, i've been busting my azz........ getting there....lol. i'll be their no matter what.. even if i have to hit up oldschool, cause i'm driving this bizitch on the freeway :biggrin:  see ya :thumbsup:
> *


Thats how real riders do it right...Can't wait to see everyone rollin hittin some switches....


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin: :thumbsup: NO DOUBT!!!!!!!


----------



## PAW PAW

GOT THE GRILL IF YOU GO THE BEER AND WEST THAT STACK LOOKS A LITTLE SHORT


----------



## fundimotorsports

Well If you saw me at slamsession . It's corona and magarita time around my spot.. :biggrin: I cannot wait to eat sum Taco's de ranchero or sum good heathy food.. :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 2 2006, 08:09 AM~5356100
> *GOT THE GRILL IF YOU GO THE BEER  AND WEST THAT STACK LOOKS A LITTLE SHORT
> *



come on paw paw thats 5 stacks and the fleetwood work with me :biggrin: oh by the way we got 30 cases of corona ready for sat


----------



## PAW PAW

WEST SAT GOING TO HAVE THE FIGHT AT THE HOUSE SO SAVE SOME BEER FOR OVER THERE.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 2 2006, 10:09 AM~5356100
> *GOT THE GRILL IF YOU GO THE BEER  AND WEST THAT STACK LOOKS A LITTLE SHORT
> *


west it is small :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

3 MORE DAYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports




----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 2 2006, 12:56 PM~5357595
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fundimotorsports

Shit sitting on 2amps now. I want to play... :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

i hope one of you fools take me for a cruise in your ride :thumbsup:


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 2 2006, 12:56 PM~5357595
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:cheesy:


----------



## lor1der

hey westcoastridin where you the one that entered the fleetwood in the hop contest at slamsession.


----------



## Antdawg

whats up expectations c.c. ant from the show with the drop regal


----------



## Antdawg

what up. Hope to see all yall at the show this weekend


----------



## lakewood213

any info. on cruising fri. night before the show? when and where?


----------



## PAW PAW

more than likely high point rd that is where most people r staying.therer some places where we can hang out and places to eat


----------



## PAW PAW

grinch you comeing down friday


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 2 2006, 08:27 PM~5359556
> *more than likely high point rd that is where most people r staying.therer some places where we can hang out and places to eat
> *


what up paw might bring the burple 64 out no one has seen that one yet . oh damn telling all my secrets :twak:


----------



## PAW PAW

if so call me we will get up i have been cleaning on the ol grizwold wagon all week


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by lor1der_@May 2 2006, 03:42 PM~5358746
> *hey westcoastridin where you the one that entered the fleetwood in the hop contest at slamsession.
> *



yes that was me :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@May 2 2006, 03:36 PM~5358701
> *i hope one of you fools take me for a cruise in your ride :thumbsup:
> *



rollo you can ride with me


----------



## PAW PAW

west what time r you come down friday


----------



## lor1der

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 2 2006, 08:45 PM~5359663
> *yes that was me  :biggrin:
> *


my cousin said you were from north hollywood

im from van nuys


----------



## MANUEL L

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 2 2006, 09:09 AM~5356100
> *GOT THE GRILL IF YOU GO THE BEER  AND WEST THAT STACK LOOKS A LITTLE SHORT
> *


I GOT YOU :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 2 2006, 06:51 PM~5359711
> *west what time r you come down friday
> *


about 7 pm and u


----------



## lakewood213

> _Originally posted by lor1der_@May 2 2006, 06:56 PM~5359758
> *my cousin said you were from north hollywood
> 
> im from van nuys
> *


lakewood, ca here!


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by lor1der_@May 2 2006, 06:56 PM~5359758
> *my cousin said you were from north hollywood
> 
> im from van nuys
> *



who is yor cousin


----------



## fundimotorsports

:biggrin: I pack a whole crew with me.. 9 passenger hopper.. :biggrin:


----------



## gonze704

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 1 2006, 07:56 PM~5353014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 that car is from charlotte


----------



## westcoastridin

no thats my cadi im from durham


----------



## gonze704

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 2 2006, 07:37 PM~5359908
> *no thats my cadi im from durham
> *


 well ther's one exactly the same here my homeboy just sold white wheels and all


----------



## PAW PAW

2 more days left


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 2 2006, 07:14 PM~5359799
> *about 7 pm and u
> *


dont know but i live 10 min away i will more then likey get up with a few from old school and ride out there and get some thing to eat.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

friday night around 7pm I'll be over there where we're going to have the car show with Streetlow Magazine.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

I had a flat tire yesterday with my cadi and blu came to help out.


----------



## PAW PAW

r thay going to let you get in the lot on friday


----------



## Guest

:biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@May 3 2006, 03:31 AM~5361306
> *I had a flat tire yesterday with my cadi and blu came to help out.
> *


ya he is a good guy. i talked to him yesterday he said he will be there he has been in the game for a long time.


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 2 2006, 06:47 PM~5359678
> *rollo you can ride with me
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastridin

whats up paw paw come on man on the real what would it take to make it happen your playing with my emotions  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

NC Riders........

I just came up on alot of NOS #6 ZigZags. Everyone that knows anything about these will know what they are worth, PM me if interested.

I only opened 2 for pics. The rest are brand new in sealed packages. I got plenty to go around.


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by lakewood213_@May 2 2006, 09:16 PM~5359805
> *lakewood, ca here!
> *



San Jose, CA right herrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by lakewood213+May 2 2006, 10:16 PM~5359805-->
> 
> 
> 
> lakewood, ca here!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHIPPIN 64_@May 3 2006, 09:51 AM~5361645
> *San Jose, CA  right herrrrrrrrrrr.
> *



why come to NC??? San Jose has a very rich lowriding history, and damn Lakewood is in LA, and its not a bad place. Im looking for a house in the West Covina or Baldwin Park area, West Covina is really nice, but damn, why move to NC?????????


----------



## GOOT

I've been waiting for this show to come AND I STILL AINT READY!!!!!!! :biggrin: 







........but LAYED BACK LUXURIES will be there.


----------



## lakewood213

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 3 2006, 06:58 AM~5361660
> *why come to NC??? San Jose has a very rich lowriding history, and damn Lakewood is in LA, and its not a bad place. Im looking for a house in the West Covina or Baldwin Park area, West Covina is really nice, but damn, why move to NC?????????
> *


living a futureless lifestyle out there. watching my homies get buried and locked down. had to change the scenery. yeah, the lowrider scene is weak here, but that can change.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@May 3 2006, 07:00 AM~5361666
> *I've been waiting for this show to come AND I STILL AINT READY!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> ........but LAYED BACK LUXURIES will be there.
> *


same here bro


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by lakewood213_@May 3 2006, 10:16 AM~5361709
> *living a futureless lifestyle out there. watching my homies get buried and locked down. had to change the scenery. yeah, the lowrider scene is weak here, but that can change.
> *



I guess your future is what you make it. I've got personal reasons for moving out there, right now I am just checking out different areas. Im pretty much set on where I want to move to, there are a few nice places I have been checking out.


----------



## PAW PAW

SHANNONWOODS N.C. HERE


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 3 2006, 08:58 AM~5361660
> *why come to NC??? San Jose has a very rich lowriding history, and damn Lakewood is in LA, and its not a bad place. Im looking for a house in the West Covina or Baldwin Park area, West Covina is really nice, but damn, why move to NC?????????
> *



I have a lot of family in the carolinas. Housing got too expensive in San Jo. $1000 a month for a single bedroom apartment wasnt working for me.

One thing I love about the carolinas is you can cruise in the Low low without being harrased by the police. In San Jo it was crazy Jason. All my homeboys had there licenses revoked. Thousands in fines. Cars impounded.The guys who still had there cars had their girls cruise them around because no DL.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@May 3 2006, 10:36 AM~5361784
> *I have a lot of family in the carolinas. Housing got too expensive in San Jo. $1000 a month for a single bedroom apartment wasnt working for me.
> 
> One thing I love about the carolinas is you can cruise in the Low low without being harrased by the police. In San Jo it was crazy Jason. All my homeboys had there licenses revoked. Thousands in fines. Cars impounded.The guys who still had there cars had their girls cruise them around because no DL.
> *


Yeah, I hear alot of horror stories about cruising.

When I was in LA a couple of weeks ago, I went out there to attend a car club meeting and we took 13 cars to a car show in a caravan on the freeways. But the cops dont mess with them much.


----------



## Old School 1957

Shannon Woods throw em up!!!
Pawpaw, you ready for the show?
I don't give a damn if its pooring down rain I'm rollin' to the show and Repn'


----------



## showpony2nc

HELL YEAH I HEAR THAT, ILL BE RIGHT THERE WITCHA


----------



## PAW PAW

AND DRINKING A LOT OF BEEEEER AND LATER THAT NIGHT MORE BEER AT PAW PAWS HOUSE


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by lakewood213_@May 3 2006, 07:16 AM~5361709
> *living a futureless lifestyle out there. watching my homies get buried and locked down. had to change the scenery. yeah, the lowrider scene is weak here, but that can change.
> *



amen to that


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 3 2006, 11:41 AM~5362075
> *amen to that
> *



I guess its what you make it. Like I said for me, Im moving mainly to join a certain club and for the job opportunity that is out there for me and my wife.


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by gonze704_@May 2 2006, 08:38 PM~5359916
> *well ther's one exactly the same here my homeboy just sold white wheels and all
> *


 i thought the same thing at first,, looks alot like brents old caddy


----------



## PAW PAW

WEST U BRING THE FAMILY


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@May 3 2006, 08:45 AM~5361826
> *Shannon Woods throw em up!!!
> Pawpaw, you ready for the show?
> I don't give a damn if its pooring down rain I'm rollin' to the show and Repn'
> *



hey is there a rain date for the show?? or is it rain or shine??? must be honest, no way in hell i can drive on the freeway in the rain... ass way to heavy......... :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## turnin-heads

whats the chance for rain there saturday?
here is like 5%


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by mr_luxury_@May 3 2006, 10:13 AM~5362260
> *whats the chance for rain there saturday?
> here is like 5%
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

i lived in Orange County for a year and it was just to fast there for me...Im a mountain man at heart i guess


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@May 3 2006, 12:19 PM~5362303
> *i lived in Orange County for a year and it was just to fast there for me...Im a mountain man at heart i guess
> *



see, i love the fast pace. when i come home from LA, I am always bored for 2-3 weeks. but i guess everyone is different.


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 3 2006, 08:57 AM~5362181
> *WEST U BRING THE FAMILY
> *


yes my fam will be ridin in the white cadi


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 3 2006, 09:20 AM~5362315
> *see, i love the fast pace. when i come home from LA, I am always bored for 2-3 weeks. but i guess everyone is different.
> *



man i love la thats my home town but you really did't grow up there you did't see all the killings your homeboys dieing thru out the years just last week one of my best friend from jr high got killed by so stupid gangsters for no reson and 3 months befrore that my friend husband got killed to the same fucking way and they were bouth family man so fuck that im just tyierd of all of that nc is boring as hell but you feel a lil free out here thats just my opinion


----------



## westcoastridin

the show will go on rain or shine there is no turnig back now!


----------



## turnin-heads

is it suppose to rain?


----------



## PAW PAW

BEER AND HOTDOGS R GOOD IN THE RAIN


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 3 2006, 09:48 AM~5362501
> *BEER AND HOTDOGS R GOOD IN THE RAIN
> *


 :thumbsup: maybe even better :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

i'll pack the rain coat.


----------



## 64rida

RAIN OR SHINE OBSESSION C.C FROM THA ATL WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## mylowrider88




----------



## PAW PAW

PONCHO DID MY GUY COME AND C YOU TODAY IN THAT WHEEL VAN


----------



## westcoastridin

paw paw i need 2 tires 175/75/14 got sum


----------



## PAW PAW

WORKING ON IT


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 3 2006, 09:20 AM~5362315
> *see, i love the fast pace. when i come home from LA, I am always bored for 2-3 weeks. but i guess everyone is different.
> *


very true


----------



## GOOT

Damn!!! My wheels dont look like they are going to make it here for the show.  


ow well....... :biggrin: IM still going to ride.


----------



## PAW PAW

WEST R YOU LOOKING 4 A 175-70-14 FOR MY OLD CAR


----------



## westcoastridin

im calling you now


----------



## PAW PAW

U CAN BRING THE 4 AND THAT STACK


----------



## PAW PAW

GOT MY STUFF READY FOR THE SHOW


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s




----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 3 2006, 12:42 PM~5363641
> *U CAN BRING THE 4 AND THAT STACK
> *


 :0  :angry: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## mylowrider88

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 3 2006, 11:17 AM~5362701
> *PONCHO DID MY GUY COME AND C YOU TODAY IN THAT WHEEL VAN
> *


yes they did


----------



## lakewood213

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 3 2006, 09:20 AM~5362315
> *see, i love the fast pace. when i come home from LA, I am always bored for 2-3 weeks. but i guess everyone is different.
> *


i deffinately miss a faster pace, and places being alot closer together, but dont miss dodging bullets or the 1 time!!


----------



## lakewood213

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@May 3 2006, 12:23 PM~5363515
> *Damn!!! My wheels dont look like they are going to make it here for the show.
> ow well....... :biggrin:  IM still going to ride.
> *


same here, had to send the zeniths off to cali, so looks like i'll be on OG wires for the show


----------



## 59Impala

can I get an address for mapquest for the trip up? post on here or PM me.


----------



## fundimotorsports

I wish I had money/rims to run on.. :biggrin: Cleanning the inside and shinning crome up now... Looks like gas is going down too.. I might not have to push my truck there by donkey..


----------



## 59Impala

I have a set of new 14x7s w/walls I can bring.


----------



## fundimotorsports

My caliper will not allow anything lower then a 16" ya its that big.. I have a XLT and they have racing brakes on them..


----------



## blvddown

READY FO THA WEEKEND...ITS GOING TO BE MY BIRTHDAY, SO THE SHOW WILL BE MY GIFT.....SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE..PEACE


----------



## turnin-heads

do you still need that meter lowyaty ? its only like 60inches high


----------



## fundimotorsports

WILL SAVE A MAGARITA FOR YA!!!


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by mr_luxury_@May 3 2006, 07:31 PM~5365206
> *do you still need that meter lowyaty ? its only like 60inches high
> *


WE GOT ONE I SEE YOU AT THE SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## 59Impala

_*can I get an address for mapquest for the trip up? post on here or PM me. *_


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Nov 21 2005, 09:46 PM~4252509
> *I'm gonna do the Car Show 5 de Mayo at Greensboro. I'm still working on the location. I wanna say THANKS to all the Car Clubs that are gonna help me out. Here are some pictures of cars that are getting ready to be at the Show. If anyone is coming post some pictures.
> Getting ready for the hydraulics on the 48.    MAY 6 2006  GREENSBORO COLISEUM 1921 WEST LEE STREET GREENSBORO, NC 27403 1-919-688-9741 ASK FOR CARLOS JR. :biggrin:
> *



bump for the address


----------



## white link 93

:biggrin: getting things together homies time too show fools!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

I think no one wnts to tell you.. :biggrin: 






IT"S ON THE FIRST PAGE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 59Impala

> *bump for the address
> *


thanks bro..



> *IT"S ON THE FIRST PAGE!!!!!!!!!!
> *


it also says.....



> *I'm gonna do the Car Show 5 de Mayo at Greensboro. I'm still working on the location. I wanna say THANKS to all the Car Clubs that are gonna help me out.*


----------



## fundimotorsports

LOCATION MAY 6 2006 GREENSBORO COLISEUM 1921 WEST LEE STREET GREENSBORO, NC 27403 1-919-688-9741 ASK FOR CARLOS JR.


----------



## fundimotorsports

I better check my self do not want to be driving around G'burro looking like a fool.. :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@May 3 2006, 07:43 PM~5365601
> *thanks bro..
> it also says.....
> *




he edit the first post


----------



## fundimotorsports

I need a beer to go with my steak.. Then pull a all nighter in the garage wile the kids are asleep.. :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

we are going to be pulling another all nighter tonight our selfs


----------



## Antdawg

Is the show inside?


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@May 3 2006, 08:06 PM~5365743
> *Is the show inside?
> *




naww


my homies shop... (my second home)


----------



## gonze704

you guys know it's going to start raining friday night and rain all day thursday


----------



## gonze704

> _Originally posted by gonze704_@May 3 2006, 07:09 PM~5365755
> *you guys know it's going to start raining friday night and rain all day thursday
> *


 i mean saturday


----------



## fundimotorsports

Who cares.. I live the life .. I have done plenty shows and gtg in the rain... Just means we will be taking over the stores and other local hang out spots.. :biggrin:


----------



## mylowrider88

:buttkick: :worship:


----------



## white link 93

so im guessing the show is rain or shine????


----------



## fundimotorsports

Since they have been planing it so long I recon they would.. If not I will cruz the town and get up with Cutty for sum things..


----------



## Old School 1957

Rain or shine I'm breaking mine....


----------



## DemonioRojo

Just gaught the flight confirmation. We will be there representing! So get your Mami's ready.


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by mr_luxury_@May 3 2006, 08:05 PM~5365738
> *we are going to be pulling another all nighter tonight our selfs
> *


JUST ONE...lol....... i'm trying to compete with foose over here.......lol...... i'll sleep after the show


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by gonze704_@May 3 2006, 08:09 PM~5365755
> *you guys know it's going to start raining friday night and rain all day thursday
> *



long as i can beat the rain there, i'll just stay til it stops....lol


----------



## blvddown

BRING ALL YOUR WOMEN IN FULL FORCE FOR THE MAGAZINE GUYS...IMA TELL MINES TO DRESS SEXY......LOL


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:biggrin: MY SHIRT WILL HAVE RUBEN ON IT IF YOU COME TALK TO ME. GIVE ME YOUR LAYITLOW NAME FIRST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  1 MORE DAY


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Feb 8 2006, 09:51 AM~4802461
> *me & west ( i'm on the left)
> *


ruben is the one on the right :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## westcoastridin

.rain or shine the show will go on we also need some grils for the bikini contest any one got any


----------



## fundimotorsports

With rain we can have a wet T contest.. :biggrin: But looks like rain Fri. and sun Sat now..


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 4 2006, 08:11 AM~5367702
> *With rain we can have a wet T contest..
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I like how you think. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

:thumbsup: for sure


----------



## GOOT

mmmmmmmmmm........I can almost taste those CORONAS right now. :biggrin:


----------



## gtown

they are saying now that its suppose to be only partly cloudy with a 20% chance of rain. 

P.S. whats up old school.


----------



## westcoastridin

i got 30% chance with am showers but who knows they never get it right its probobly going to be sunny the whole day :angel:


----------



## westcoastridin

lowyalty will still cruise friday night rain or no rain


----------



## 59Impala

I checked yahoo weather and it said 100% chance of concrete chippin' on Sat. :dunno:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@May 4 2006, 09:44 AM~5368680
> *I checked yahoo weather and it said 100% chance of concrete chippin' on Sat.  :dunno:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

:biggrin: ya this weather is crazy.. I am ready to see sum titie's


----------



## showpony2nc

WHATS UP WEST , BACKSTREET PASSION WILL BE DOWN THERE ABOUT 3:30 ON FRIDAY SO HIT ME UP WE WILL BE AT THE HOLIDAY INN ON CEDAR PARK ROAD


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by showpony2nc_@May 4 2006, 11:00 AM~5369190
> *WHATS UP WEST , BACKSTREET PASSION WILL BE DOWN THERE ABOUT 3:30 ON FRIDAY SO HIT ME UP WE WILL BE AT THE HOLIDAY INN ON CEDAR PARK ROAD
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 4 2006, 10:54 AM~5369160
> *:biggrin:  ya this weather is crazy..  I am ready to see sum titie's
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by showpony2nc_@May 4 2006, 01:00 PM~5369190
> *WHATS UP WEST , BACKSTREET PASSION WILL BE DOWN THERE ABOUT 3:30 ON FRIDAY SO HIT ME UP WE WILL BE AT THE HOLIDAY INN ON CEDAR PARK ROAD
> *



$90 for a room out there. :0 :0 :0 Anything cheaper in the area????


----------



## GOOT

Any GHETTO motels???? :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED

suburban just broke down  :angry: :angry: :angry: i have no time or $$'s for it... fu*k!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i don't know what to do  fu*k,, guess if someone needs some parts you need to hit me up and i'll see what i can fit in the wagon........s.o.a.b.................. :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@May 4 2006, 03:20 PM~5369548
> *suburban just broke down   :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  i have no time or $$'s for it... fu*k!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i don't know what to do  fu*k,, guess if someone needs some parts you need to hit me up and i'll see what i can fit in the wagon........s.o.a.b.................. :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 bring some motors.. and some slow downs


----------



## westcoastridin

and alot of teflon tape


----------



## NEVER FADED

i think i have something worked out one way or another :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

you have a green car now? paint store out of black? 
haha...jk


----------



## [email protected]

What is the schedule for the show?

I haven't been on layitlow for 3 months. :0 New job has been keeping me busy.  :biggrin: 

Hooters already sounds good since it is right down the street.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

WHAT'S UP EVERYBODY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@May 4 2006, 02:59 PM~5370118
> *WHAT'S UP EVERYBODY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111
> *




gettin ready for what I think is going to be the hottest show on the east coast... peace.... back to work now
:thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

:biggrin:


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

I wasnt able to get my car done in time but Ill still be there to check it out . See yall on sat.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

how many cars are coming from each club????????????????


----------



## LOWYALTY1

west west :angry: :angry: :angry:    :guns: :guns: :tears:


----------



## lor1der

about 5 from streetdreamz 

i just checked msn and yahoo weather and they both say scattered storms on friday cloudy on saturady and thunderstorms on sunday. as lond as its ok friday night and all day saturday itll be real nice


----------



## fundimotorsports

:biggrin: You suck Cutty.. but bring sum hose... Or I might just cruz on down one weekend.. :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

bout 5 or 6 from backstreet passion and a bike. 
If I dont get back on b4 we leave in the morning, everyone have a safe trip to and from the show.......

:thumbsup:


----------



## mylowrider88

:biggrin:


----------



## mylowrider88

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: no rain no rain


----------



## westcoastridin

:worship: :worship: :worship: please god no rain


----------



## MANUEL L

5 cars from atl obsession cc


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

wet t-shirt contest would be nice..


----------



## LOWYALTY1

street low is here nc i just got home 3 in the morning


----------



## PAW PAW

sat looks a lot better no rain until later that night


----------



## showpony2nc

getting ready to get the car on the trailer

ready to go


----------



## westcoastridin

if anyone has any questions call me @ 9193583006


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@May 4 2006, 02:20 PM~5369548
> *suburban just broke down   :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  i have no time or $$'s for it... fu*k!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i don't know what to do  fu*k,, guess if someone needs some parts you need to hit me up and i'll see what i can fit in the wagon........s.o.a.b.................. :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


hey black let me know something today as soon as you can , be glad to do that for you


----------



## Old School 1957

Hess you rolling up for the show?


----------



## the GRINCH

yea , coming in tomorrow morning , raining here cant get anything out of the shop just done a lot of grading around it unless it stops raining


----------



## the GRINCH

is ryan coming up with or without the cutty :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

Let the waters of her mother earth poor out tonight and recide tomorow morning!!! :worship:


----------



## Old School 1957

Thats cool, whats the word on some Jager bombs?  
You bringing something?


----------



## Old School 1957

Don't know if hes coming or not ,can't get in touch w/him


----------



## Old School 1957

Looks like its gonna be nice for the show tomorrow....


----------



## fundimotorsports

I got Corona and magrita's.. There is only one comming from my club.. ( only juiced) SUV!!!) :biggrin: I will be convoying with captol city peeps tho.. Hope we do not play all the way up therrrr!!!! ( kill juice) :biggrin:


----------



## 59Impala

Anyone still doing some street cruising Tonight? If so, when and where will ya be so we can all meet up.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 5 2006, 09:13 AM~5374185
> *I will be convoying with captol city peeps tho..
> *



You mean *Caravan*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Old School 1957

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@May 5 2006, 09:15 AM~5374191
> *Anyone still doing some street cruising Tonight? If so, when and where will ya be so we can all meet up.
> *


The way it looks right now its probably gonna rain tonight but I'm not sure.
I think tomorrow night we can get down. What are you bringing? The 59 vert or hardtop...


----------



## westcoastridin

we are still going to ride tonight we plan on meeting @ the colusim around 7:30 pm


----------



## 59Impala

> *The way it looks right now its probably gonna rain tonight but I'm not sure.
> I think tomorrow night we can get down. What are you bringing? The 59 vert or hardtop...
> *


It dont look too good for bringing anything this time, no real way to get anything there at this time. We just sold both of our car haulers, no biggie though. Hopefully we can have another get together sometime after this....because I am sure everyone will be ready to plan another one after this one is over.


----------



## 59Impala

everyone keep a close watch on your rides...
At our local carshow this past weekend, 4 Impala's, and 2 Tahoes were stolen. Then 4 more rides were vandalized, all at the hotels.


----------



## lor1der

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@May 5 2006, 09:01 AM~5374381
> *everyone keep a close watch on your rides...
> At our local carshow this past weekend, 4 Impala's, and 2 Tahoes were stolen.  Then 4 more rides were vandalized, all at the hotels.
> *


damn haters 

we gettin ready to leave va around 12 or so ill see all of you up there


----------



## mylowrider88

c u there


----------



## PAW PAW

PICKING UP THE HOTDOGS AND BEER TONIGHT OLD SCHOOL U NEED TO BRING MORE BEER OL SWEAT JONES IS GOING TO DRINK A LOT . LOOK FOR USE IN THR DODGE DART WITH THE MULLETS ON.


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 5 2006, 06:18 AM~5374202
> *You mean Caravan
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



define:convoying...=a procession of land vehicles traveling together 


define:caravan...=a procession (of wagons or mules or camels) traveling together in single file
:biggrin:


----------



## 59Impala

> *define:caravan...=a procession (of wagons or mules or camels) traveling together in single file
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@May 5 2006, 07:59 AM~5374140
> *Thats cool, whats the word on some Jager bombs?
> You bringing something?
> *


do i need to bring one 5th of jager or two ? na to messy in front of my shop we bought a dozer last week and ive been playing / tearing up some shit i tried to get one of the 64 out yesterday it was still to wet all it would do is spin ,so i washed it and put it back in the shop , thought about taking the wheels off the 64 and putting on the og 63 i got bout 3 weeks ago but dont have time to get it cleaned :dunno:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

bring 2


----------



## fundimotorsports

:biggrin: Yup it rained for about 5 minutes and now the sun is back out.. WTF!!!! :uh: But I cleanned up and put her in the garege on the charger.. i am just bringing drinks.. I hope they got sum Taco vendors out there.. I am ready for sum taco's de ranchero with Corna/lime on the side... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@May 5 2006, 12:36 PM~5375200
> *define:convoying...=a procession of land vehicles traveling together
> define:caravan...=a procession (of wagons or mules or camels) traveling together in single file
> :biggrin:
> *



When you are riding with Lifestyle and Joe Ray says "ALRIGHT, LETS GET THE CARAVAN IN ORDER"

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

It kind of sticks in your head as a Caravan.


----------



## fundimotorsports

yup thats how we ride .. But since I am the odd ball i will be riding without the dealership behind me.. :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 5 2006, 01:14 PM~5376290
> *When you are riding with Lifestyle and Joe Ray says "ALRIGHT, LETS GET THE CARAVAN IN ORDER"
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> It kind of sticks in your head as a Caravan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  wish i could ride in a caravan, convoy....or a line


----------



## Guest

Maybe I am just blind and cant see it.


But what are the show times, and what time does the gate open???????? And when does the show end?


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

yea...what time can i get there in the morning?


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 5 2006, 03:30 PM~5376360
> *Maybe I am just blind and cant see it.
> But what are the show times, and what time does the gate open???????? And when does the show end?
> *


great point ! hell for a minute i thought i was blind also


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 5 2006, 04:14 PM~5376290
> *When you are riding with Lifestyle and Joe Ray says "ALRIGHT, LETS GET THE CARAVAN IN ORDER"
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> It kind of sticks in your head as a Caravan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 WHO


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 5 2006, 02:05 PM~5376561
> *WHO
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 5 2006, 01:14 PM~5376290
> *When you are riding with Lifestyle and Joe Ray says "ALRIGHT, LETS GET THE CARAVAN IN ORDER"
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> It kind of sticks in your head as a Caravan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: i think you got a little on your chin while you were over there bro :0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@May 5 2006, 05:26 PM~5376671
> *:roflmao: i think you got a little on your chin while you were over there bro :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :wave: :around:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 5 2006, 02:32 PM~5376713
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :wave:  :around:
> *


i am just jealous bro :biggrin: wish you the best


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@May 5 2006, 05:39 PM~5376768
> *i am just jealous bro  :biggrin: wish you the best
> *


 :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

just said its "supposed" to be nice saturday :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@May 5 2006, 06:03 PM~5376911
> *just said its "supposed" to be nice saturday :biggrin:
> *



Lets just hope and pray for good weather.


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 5 2006, 03:04 PM~5376920
> *Lets just hope and pray for good weather.
> *


:thumbsup: eerr body say a lil prayer tonight


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

what time are the bikini contest and hydros at? later on in the afternoon?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 5 2006, 06:14 PM~5376959
> *what time are the bikini contest and hydros at?  later on in the afternoon?
> *


Ryan, is Mark going to the show??


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

From what I was told he was going to try and make it up there.
If he does, he will probably bring his brother.

===========================================


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

whussup paw paw ... ya'll going cruising tonight??


----------



## PAW PAW

i think it is going to rain somemore tonight so more then likely i will not go but we will see did you get you car fixed


----------



## KadillakKing

:biggrin: we headed out early tmrw morning..... see yall then...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

dude has had it for 5 days and thought he had what it needed so now I am sitting here debating on what to do.. he said call him at 10 am.........SUX man...

Even if it were ready by then, it would be 3pm before I could make it there.....

Kinda pissed about it right now..


----------



## PAW PAW

that sucks


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

DEFINATELY! :uh:


----------



## KadillakKing

Happy Cinco de Mayo!! :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

well see all of you at he show


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

-1 :angry:


----------



## turnin-heads

BACKSTREET PASSION IS AT THE HOTEL HERE IN GREENSBORO.. WHAT THE PLANS FOR TONIGHT? AND WHAT TIME DOES EVERYTHING START IN THE MORNING? SOMEONE GIVE ME A CALL AT 252-521-0752 OR 252-218-9558

THANKS GUYZ
:thumbsup:


----------



## fundimotorsports

leaving in the morning!!! :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

you guys have a great time.... hope to possibly see you tommorow.


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 5 2006, 06:43 AM~5374086
> *hey black let me know something today as soon as you can , be glad to do that for you
> *


 we got it taken care of.. thanx again.. we'll be leaving out bright an early in the morning.. wish i could have made it up tonite.. got some of layedback luxuries already in town at the hotel :biggrin:


----------



## low4ever

so is the show only tomorrow


----------



## fundimotorsports

^^^^^^^


Rain or shine.. Live the life... :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

well it just started pouring down.. hopefully this shit will go away in the morning.. :biggrin:


----------



## low4ever

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@May 5 2006, 05:20 PM~5377557
> *so is the show only tomorrow
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

i think so bro 
i'm loaded and ready
hoping the rain will stop pouring here


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

does any one have directions ?????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## juiced 64

Help, what time is registration start and end? I need to know what time i have to be there by? If you know please call me Tommy-(803) 600-8126 thanks, Tommy


----------



## PAW PAW

i think it starts around900 till 12 or 1


----------



## turnin-heads

yo homie that needs the directions... its exit 41 off of I-40... take a right and keep on bout 4 miles or so and you will see the show....


NO RAIN TODAY.. ITS PRETTY HERE IN THE GREENSBORO


----------



## fundimotorsports

Yup looks like it shited last night.. on the way!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

rollo r you on your way


----------



## PAW PAW

the show was off the hook


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 6 2006, 06:56 PM~5382056
> *the show was off the hook
> *


any pics?


----------



## RIDIN-SLOW

:biggrin: show was that thang glad to see the lowrider community comeing together


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

any pix of the show.. wish I could have made it ... going rollin right now though... :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

ill post a few in a bit...nice to meet you guys


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

heres all i got before my camer died..guess you can tell im a impala man


----------



## RoLLo6Fo




----------



## RoLLo6Fo

How was the bikini contest? I had to leave early


----------



## Hang Time Mazda

whats up, i just got home from the show. got to say it was pretty damn good for a first time show. it was also good to meet some new people and get to see others that i already knew. had a great time and will be back again. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hang Time Mazda

oh yeah, i'll try to get some pics posted either tonight or tomorrow


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by Hang Time Mazda_@May 6 2006, 05:52 PM~5382330
> *oh yeah, i'll try to get some pics posted either tonight or tomorrow
> *


hows the wheel :0


----------



## fundimotorsports

Ya it was good and clear.. We did not even have any conflicts.. Every one was having good fun :biggrin: Glad to meet everyone.. we need to do this agian!!!  I will put sum pics up later..


----------



## cutdog1978

HOP HOP HOP HOP who has pics of the hop and who won???


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@May 5 2006, 07:18 PM~5377553
> *we got it taken care of.. thanx again.. we'll be leaving out bright an early in the morning.. wish i could have made it up tonite.. got some of layedback luxuries already in town at the hotel :biggrin:
> *


what time your going to be at the show


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@May 6 2006, 07:36 PM~5382280
> *heres all i got before my camer died..guess you can tell im a impala man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and a CADI


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 6 2006, 08:28 PM~5382640
> *Ya it was good and clear.. We did not even have any conflicts.. Every one was having good fun :biggrin:  Glad to meet everyone.. we need to do this agian!!!   I will put sum pics up later..
> *


yea just got back to the house
good little show we had alot of fun 
oh yea 14's on the expidition don't wait


----------



## Hang Time Mazda

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@May 6 2006, 08:14 PM~5382397
> *hows the wheel :0
> *



haha wheel is fine, but that ball joint has definately seen better days :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

must have been a real good turnout! :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

whats up guys i just wanted to thank everyone for coming out to the show we had a good time and we did real good for the first one we counted 97 lowriders .from now on this post will not be called n.c first lowrider show it will be called n.c 2nd anual lowrider car show 


here are a few clubs that i would really like to say thanks to 

street dreams 
obsession c.c 
backstreet passion 
explicit c.c
astec toys 
low levelc.c
city knights 
techniques
old school 

street dreams i wish we could have cruised a lil more hope we can do it again


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by Hang Time Mazda_@May 6 2006, 08:22 PM~5382876
> *haha  wheel is fine, but that ball joint has definately seen better days :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whats up mr hang time thanks for coming out im glad you guys enjoy the show hey tell you buddy his geting that shirt next wensday for sure :biggrin:


----------



## Hang Time Mazda

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 7 2006, 12:08 AM~5383255
> *whats up mr hang time thanks for coming out im glad you guys enjoy the show hey tell you buddy his geting that shirt next wensday for sure  :biggrin:
> *


anytime, glad i could make it, it was a really good show and will be back. i will definately tell him monday morning when we get to work. 

thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## PAW PAW

man i had a blast just wonted to say thanks to west and the others iam still drinking with obssesion out of hot lanta sorry for the spelling i have had to much but i had i great time west letts do it again


----------



## UGLY_62

ugly 62 in the house


----------



## fundimotorsports

Alright you fools have talked me into it.. I will be ready for next year.. I gues skinnies on the Expo.. I woke up this morning with with hopping on the mind.. Heading out to Selma for their show.. got to rep and clown on the air boys.. :biggrin: Looks like it rained last night hard..


----------



## lakewood213

gotta give Lowyalty big props on a well needed lowrider style show. hopefully all went well enough to continue with more in the future! for all of you that were out there hanging at the church waiting for the rollback for chippin64's ride, we had a great time! :thumbsup: got a bunch of pics for dropjawmag, so as soon as we can get them all together, they will be up on the site.


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by lakewood213_@May 7 2006, 06:16 AM~5384464
> *gotta give Lowyalty big props on a well needed lowrider style show. hopefully all went well enough to continue with more in the future! for all of you that were out there hanging at the church waiting for the rollback for chippin64's ride, we had a great time! :thumbsup: got a bunch of pics for dropjawmag, so as soon as we can get them all together, they will be up on the site.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by lakewood213_@May 7 2006, 09:16 AM~5384464
> *gotta give Lowyalty big props on a well needed lowrider style show. hopefully all went well enough to continue with more in the future! for all of you that were out there hanging at the church waiting for the rollback for chippin64's ride, we had a great time! :thumbsup: got a bunch of pics for dropjawmag, so as soon as we can get them all together, they will be up on the site.
> *


 :0 what chris do now?
who is king of the streets?
hope i can make it next year :biggrin:


----------



## lakewood213

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@May 7 2006, 06:51 AM~5384489
> *:0 what chris do now?
> who is king of the streets?
> hope i can make it next year :biggrin:
> *


they thought the prob was in the left side rear hub,


----------



## lakewood213

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 7 2006, 06:39 AM~5384478
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


much props on bangin the caddy at about 60 on the interstate, wish i had my camcorder for that, you got faith in that ride homie.


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by lakewood213_@May 7 2006, 07:01 AM~5384504
> *much props on bangin the caddy at about 60 on the interstate, wish i had my camcorder for that, you got faith in that ride homie.
> *



hell yea i love hopping on the freeway especially at night love to see them sparks fly


----------



## 59Impala

> *much props on bangin the caddy at about 60 on the interstate, wish i had my camcorder for that, you got faith in that ride homie.
> *


damn straight, that was bad ass. 

Great job Lowyalty, we will be back anytime...we will have rides with us next time. 

And whoever the guy was with the ice cream cart with the bells.... :thumbsup:


----------



## lakewood213

whats up scott? had that regal lookin clean homie


----------



## SiK RyDa

yea I made it home, flyin in 5 hours.. I'm working on posting my pics now.. lol


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

im going to bust my ass so i can take home best of show next year :biggrin: the show really inspired me to work a little harder and get done...thanks again guys :thumbsup:


----------



## PAW PAW

any gat any pics yet


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

bikini pics


----------



## SiK RyDa

I'm droppin pics over in post your rides, started a topic over there..


----------



## rzombie125

PAW PAW: love the wagon, that paint looked awesome

The show was great. 59impala and I will have some our rides there next year even if I have to sell my blood and sperm to pay for it. All I wanted to do today was ride, but raining all day here. 

Any word on Chris's 64?

Caddy hoppin on I-40 was mad. Glad we didn't get run over. 

We'll have some video and pics up soon. Might make some DVD's out of it. Whacha think?


----------



## 59Impala

Heres a couple for ya.....


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by rzombie125_@May 7 2006, 08:58 AM~5384760
> *PAW PAW:  love the wagon, that paint looked awesome
> 
> The show was great.  59impala and I will have some our rides there next year even if I have to sell my blood and sperm to pay for it.  All I wanted to do today was ride, but raining all day here.
> 
> Any word on Chris's 64?
> 
> Caddy hoppin on I-40 was mad.  Glad we didn't get run over.
> 
> We'll have some video and pics up soon.  Might make some DVD's out of it.  Whacha think?
> *


there at rubens house now trying to fix it hes telling its the rearend


----------



## 59Impala

I got a rearend if he needs one...just 4 hours south of em.


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@May 7 2006, 09:16 AM~5384826
> *Heres a couple for ya.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pics any more :cheesy:


----------



## rzombie125

That sux. We shoulda brought a spare like we were thinking. We're always toasting rear ends


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 7 2006, 11:16 AM~5384830
> *there at rubens house now trying to fix it hes telling its the rearend
> *


i got a rear im 147 miles away ,ruben you got my number


----------



## the GRINCH

show was good for first time had a blast kickin it with OLDSCHOOL and who can forget the OLDSCHOOL ICE CREAM GIRLS , LOL lot of imps on display it was like looking at a chevy dealership , i will def. bring out at least 2 imps next time the GRINCH will be done , damn it paw paw y you gotta call me out like that


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

who was the guy in the white 64 that jumped the curb? that shit hurt :0 but was funny :roflmao:


----------



## PAW PAW

there is a show comeing up in 2 weeks we r going to in albermarl it is some thing the hol town is putting on going to try to get as many of us as we can to go so grinch there 2 weeks to get some thing going i know you can


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@May 7 2006, 12:38 PM~5384913
> *who was the guy in the white 64 that jumped the curb?  that shit hurt :0  but was funny :roflmao:
> *


some one whoo just got a lo lo and dont care about it


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 7 2006, 11:39 AM~5384919
> *there is a show comeing up in 2 weeks we r going to in albermarl it is some thing the hol town is putting on going to try to get as many of us as we can to go so grinch there 2 weeks to get some thing going i know you can
> *


the 64 rag is in the paint booth as we speak , i need at least 10g to finish the GRINCH and you know i dont have a job :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## westcoastridin

i did see that guy that shit was funny did you see the lower rear of his quarter it got fuuuuccckkktt up


----------



## westcoastridin

what happen gismo i thought u were coming to take the money


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@May 5 2006, 10:27 PM~5378356
> *Help, what time is registration start and end?  I need to know what time i have to be there by?  If you know please call me Tommy-(803) 600-8126 thanks, Tommy
> *


tommy tell your mom and pops thanks again for paying my way into the show . they didnt have to do that i was just trying to help out fellow lowlows when broke down  hope they made it home ok


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 7 2006, 11:45 AM~5384938
> *i did see that guy that shit was funny did you see the lower rear of his quarter it got fuuuuccckkktt up
> *


was it the one that had the boxer on the big ass chain ? if so i guess he will need some parts  he has my card


----------



## westcoastridin

yup that was him paw paw did de hoya win last night


----------



## the GRINCH

pawpaw , oldschool , dj sweetjones , tommy send me some pics


----------



## PAW PAW

ya he is the one... what did u guy think of his pinstrip side moldings should of put bubble gum on the holes before he put the pin strip side molding on


----------



## the GRINCH

what did streetlow think they coming back?


----------



## PAW PAW

yes he did in the 6th round


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 7 2006, 11:52 AM~5384966
> *ya he is the one... what did u guy think of his pinstrip side moldings should of put bubble gum on the holes before he put the pin strip side molding on
> *


i cant say much at least he's rollin


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 7 2006, 09:53 AM~5384970
> *yes he did in the 6th round
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 7 2006, 09:53 AM~5384969
> *what did streetlow think they coming back?
> *



yes they will be here next year


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 7 2006, 09:45 AM~5384938
> *i did see that guy that shit was funny did you see the lower rear of his quarter it got fuuuuccckkktt up
> *


he bent the hell out of the wheel too


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

what happened did he not see it


----------



## PAW PAW

west the cadi go up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@May 7 2006, 10:00 AM~5384989
> *he bent the hell out of the wheel too
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 7 2006, 10:01 AM~5384996
> *what happened did he not see it
> *


he was waiting at the gate reving his motor..and when he pulled though he gased it and wasnt paying attention..after he nailed the curb he held his hand up hiding his face and slowly went and parked it :roflmao:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ahhhhhhhhh man.. that really sux


----------



## blvddown

LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN MORE OFTEN....GOODTIMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## renus

Old School repin'


best of show was chris's izusu p'up that truck is bad ass


----------



## renus




----------



## renus




----------



## renus




----------



## renus




----------



## renus




----------



## renus




----------



## renus

Old School


----------



## renus

click on the images to make them larger.


----------



## renus

i would like to personally thank Lowyalty C.C. for putting on the show. i will be there in my duece next year , fo sho.
Old School, in tha house.


----------



## lor1der

great show just got back to va 

we will be back next year to show and go riding

Street Dreamz C.C. would like to give
big props to Lowyalty C.C. on putting one hell of a show together.

i know next year it can only get better.




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Antdawg

What up to all the lowriders I met and saw this weekend. It was just like a lowrider like myself needed. Lowyalty c.c. all I can say to yall is that was one of the best shows I have ever been to. Can't wait till next year.... Maybe we should have a cruise night on Sat. after the events. What up to the clubs and members I met. Maybe I'll catch yall at the lowrider barbque in D.C. on may 28. Lowrider magazine usually covers that. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fundimotorsports

O snap.. I got free hotel stays up there!!! (grandma) I might have start a caravan/ carpool up that way.. :biggrin:


----------



## MANUEL L

good show i had fun thanks to ruben and the club . and a special thank to paw pew for the fight .it was a good time . N C lookgood :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## tlc64impala

I wish I could have made it


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

NICE PIX RENUS! =========


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 7 2006, 04:20 PM~5386071
> *NICE PIX RENUS!  =========
> *


thanks Ry, wish you could have made it. there was alot of cars that i didn't get a pic of. my batteries died on my camera. even the parking area outside the show was full of lows. it was a beautiful thing.


----------



## steel_707

great show i loved it


----------



## gonze704

wish we could have made it in time looks like it was a good show but when we got there almost everyone was gone


----------



## white link 93

anybody got pics of the parking lot ???? :biggrin: 

so tally all the lolos that was in the same parking at on time????

show lolos was about 70 +{i think}i know my boys a camera had 90 pics of tha show!!!!


big thanks to ruben and club!! ./... also to the riders friday nite good times.... tha mosolium nite cruzin :biggrin: :biggrin: {u know}
will be at 2nd annual lowrider show next year!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

^^^ So you made it home okay.. :biggrin: I swear you where sponsered by Budwiser.. :biggrin:


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 7 2006, 01:03 AM~5383236
> *whats up guys i just wanted to thank everyone for coming out to the show we had a good time and we did real good for the first one we counted 97 lowriders .from now on this post will not be called n.c first lowrider show it will be called n.c 2nd anual lowrider car show
> here are a few clubs that i would really like to say thanks to
> 
> street dreams
> obsession c.c
> backstreet passion
> explicit c.c
> astec toys
> low levelc.c
> city knights
> techniques
> old school
> 
> street dreams i wish we could have cruised a lil more hope we can do it again
> *


 ahem dats low levels finest c.c. ......lol.. just dropping in to say hats of to yall for putting on. one hell of a show, it was off the hook, we already making plans to make it back next year... hope everyone made it back home safe..... Ruben u da man homie.......


----------



## 59Impala

> * also to the riders friday nite good times.... tha mosolium nite cruzin  *


you guys that missed out...dont know what you were missin. We didnt check into our hotel till 6:00am.


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

Anybody else see the 2 door big body Fleetwood Vert, from the cover of the new LRM?? kadillakking post the pic you took from the gas station. :biggrin:


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

HERE IT IS. We took this pic saturday night at the gas station next to Chilies restraunt.


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@May 7 2006, 06:56 PM~5386686
> *Anybody else see the 2 door big body Fleetwood Vert, from the cover of the new LRM??  kadillakking post the pic you took from the gas station. :biggrin:
> *



haha yea they are very nice looking cars. cant believe the u-turn at the light that you guys done to see them..lol. 
the guy seemed kinda rude when we saw them


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

> _Originally posted by mr_luxury_@May 7 2006, 06:08 PM~5386753
> *haha yea they are very nice looking cars. cant believe the u-turn at the light that you guys done to see them..lol.
> the guy seemed kinda rude when we saw them
> *



Hell yeah!!! That's what ya call a "Chicano U-Turn", LOL!!!!!! :biggrin: He seemed pretty cool to us. What suprised me is that the guy knew who we was. It was a nice car, but i'll be damned if i'm gonna pay $60,000 for a car and the body lines on the trunk are already starting to pop. It was really cool to see that car in person though, especially way out here on the east cost. The other Grey Big Body 2 door Fleetwood was really nice to.


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@May 7 2006, 07:13 PM~5386769
> *Hell yeah!!! That's what ya call a "Chicano U-Turn", LOL!!!!!! :biggrin:  He seemed pretty cool to us. What suprised me is that the guy knew who we was. It was a nice car, but i'll be damned if i'm gonna pay $60,000 for a car and the body lines on the trunk are already starting to pop. It was really cool to see that car in person though, especially way out here on the east cost. The other Grey Big Body 2 door Fleetwood was really nice to.
> *



I dont see me giving 60G's for any car.. lol.. was real kool gettin to look it over for myself. the grey one is real nice also, and the paint job on the black one was verry nice.


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 6 2006, 10:03 PM~5383236
> *whats up guys i just wanted to thank everyone for coming out to the show we had a good time and we did real good for the first one we counted 97 lowriders .from now on this post will not be called n.c first lowrider show it will be called n.c 2nd anual lowrider car show
> here are a few clubs that i would really like to say thanks to
> 
> street dreams
> obsession c.c
> backstreet passion
> explicit c.c
> astec toys
> 
> :nono: "low levelc.c" :nono:
> 
> city knights
> techniques
> old school
> 
> street dreams i wish we could have cruised a lil more hope we can do it again
> *


It's LOW LEVEL'S FINEST C.C.


----------



## Old School 1957

Had a great time, just wanted to say thanks for everyone who came out and rep'd NC. Can't wait till next year...


----------



## LOWYALTY1

I GOT A NEWW CAR


----------



## LOWYALTY1

48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 4848 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 4848 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 4848 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48 48


----------



## LOWYALTY1

FROM GEORGE


----------



## LOWYALTY1

I PUT SOME PICTURES TOMORROW


----------



## LOWYALTY1

NEXT YEAR 2 48 FLEETLINES


----------



## LOWYALTY1

I'M GOING TO PAINT MY 48 GOLD & BLACK


----------



## LOWYALTY1

We had enough to pay everyone back who helped out in the show.only had $115 left. streetlow will be back next year. We are going to get their models for the Bikini Contest. Everyone NEEDS to SUBSCRIBE to Streetlow Magazine. Gilbert said it would take them 2 to 3 months to have the show in the magazine.He said He had a good time over here.
He said we REPRESENT HARD!! CAN'T WAIT TILL 2007!!!!


----------



## lakewood213

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@May 7 2006, 04:42 PM~5386341
> *anybody got pics of the parking lot ???? :biggrin:
> 
> so tally all the lolos that was in the same parking at on time????
> 
> show lolos was about 70 +{i think}i know my boys a camera had 90 pics of tha show!!!!
> big thanks to ruben and club!! ./... also to the riders friday nite good times.... tha mosolium nite cruzin  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  {u know}
> will be at 2nd annual lowrider show next year!!!!!! :biggrin:    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


never thought i would have ended up at church friday night!!! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

what's up 59impala????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## LOWYALTY1

anybody got some pictures of streetlow??????????/


----------



## LOWYALTY1

any more pictures


----------



## rzombie125

> _Originally posted by lakewood213_@May 7 2006, 09:46 PM~5386979
> *never thought i would have ended up at church friday night!!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *



I still think the 3-wheel onto the cop car would have been a perfect photo -op


----------



## rzombie125

Ruben thanks again for everything. Man we got lost out of our a$$ trying to get back to the hotel, but its all good. 

Next car show...........CUM PLAZA HaHa


----------



## white link 93

[SIZE=3]ruben this 48????????????????[/SIZE]


[url=http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g244/renus62/shows/th_renuspictures112.jpg]http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g244/ren...pictures112.jpg[/url]
[/quote]


----------



## LOWYALTY1

the other one inside the shop the black one right now it's behind my new orange 64 you talk to cory yet


----------



## LOWYALTY1

george bring it around 6:00 pm to my house


----------



## LOWYALTY1

antdawg VA in the houseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@May 7 2006, 09:04 PM~5387423
> *george bring it around 6:00 pm to my house
> *


the George from kinston????


----------



## LOWYALTY1

papaw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw w paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw papaw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw w paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw paw


----------



## Antdawg

StreetDreamZ says what up. Man my homie Steve talked to homie with the vert fleetwood.. He asked him which one of the Lacs he liked to drive better and he was like :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: MY BENTLY with a stank attitude


----------



## LOWYALTY1

rzombie125 come see me some times you know where i leave CUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM PLAZA


----------



## illholla

had fun at the show all that 3n and hoppn b4 the awards was crazy that got my blood pumping!!!!!!! :worship:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by mr_luxury_@May 7 2006, 10:06 PM~5387438
> *the George from kinston????
> *


NO


----------



## Antdawg

I think if all of us lowriders are hittin a show we should stay in the same hotels that way we can all cruise you know. We aint gotta look all around for each other.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

STREETLOW IS STILL IN NC


----------



## turnin-heads

first time show was great. next years will go easier. been a long time since I seen that many lowriders in one place. and only 2 imports..lol :thumbsup: met alot of people that I've talked too on here for a while


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

> _Originally posted by mr_luxury_@May 7 2006, 08:16 PM~5387530
> *first time show was great. next years will go easier. been a long time since I seen that many lowriders in one place. and only 2 imports..lol  :thumbsup:  met alot of people that I've talked too on here for a while
> *


Yeah, Can't wat for next year. :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@May 7 2006, 09:11 PM~5387493
> *I think if all of us lowriders are hittin a show we should stay in the same hotels that way we can all cruise you know.  We aint gotta look all around for each other.
> *





WHATS THE NEXT SHOW EVERYONE IS HITTIN UP? THE BIG SHOW @ THE ROCK ?


----------



## wtpoorboync

had a great time this weekend most fun i had in a while wish it could be everweekend i would shonuff be broke all the time but it be worth it .need to get together a do an all lowrider picnic no trophies no nothing but lowriders & some good ole mexican food :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

IMPALA JOHN WHAT'S UP


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@May 7 2006, 09:13 PM~5386769
> *It was a nice car, but i'll be damned if i'm gonna pay $60,000 for a car and the body lines on the trunk are already starting to pop.
> *



I dont see how you can even begin to pick out problems on that car, this is not a perfect world, but I have seen all the bigbody conversions being built from the 4 door stage until they are finished, its not easy work, its not some shit you can just weld up in the backyard and take to maaco for paint. 


So before you start to pick out little problems keep in mind, it used to be a 4 door hardtop, now its a vert. Little problems here and there are going to happen. And after some of the cars I seen at the show that are flying plaques in the back window, I damn sure wouldnt be talking shit. Im not talking shit because I DID NOT HAVE A CAR AT THE SHOW. But between building 2 cars at the same time, and working on starting my own business, I've been busy, but if the show happens again next year, you can best believe I will be there representing.


And I do hope the show happens again next year, and many years to come, I talked to Carlos the day before the show, and I do like his attitude, personally, I am willing to help him out with some sponser ship if they have another event.


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@May 7 2006, 08:17 PM~5387543
> *IMPALA JOHN WHAT'S UP
> *


What's up Ruben? We had a great time. Oh, yeah, I finally found that Wal-Mart, You looked like you had a million things going on in your head yesterday. LOL!!!! Can't wait till next year. :biggrin:


----------



## wtpoorboync

this forum has gone off the hook since friday :biggrin:


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 7 2006, 08:19 PM~5387555
> *I dont see how you can even begin to pick out problems on that car, this is not a perfect world, but I have seen all the bigbody conversions being built from the 4 door stage until they are finished, its not easy work, its not some shit you can just weld up in the backyard and take to maaco for paint.
> So before you start to pick out little problems keep in mind, it used to be a 4 door hardtop, now its a vert. Little problems here and there are going to happen. And after some of the cars I seen at the show that are flying plaques in the back window, I damn sure wouldnt be talking shit. Im not talking shit because I DID NOT HAVE A CAR AT THE SHOW. But between building 2 cars at the same time, and working on starting my own business, I've been busy, but if the show happens again next year, you can best believe I will be there representing.
> And I do hope the show happens again next year, and many years to come, I talked to Carlos the day before the show, and I do like his attitude, personally, I am willing to help him out with some sponser ship if they have another event.
> *


TISK!! TISK!! HOMIE. You act like you built the car. By the way i wasn't talking shit. I WAS ONLY STATING MY OPINION. It' cool though.


----------



## Antdawg

There's a lowrider picnic in DC may 28th low-riders.com holds it and covered by lowrider mag. StreetDreamZ will be there.


----------



## gonze704

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@May 7 2006, 08:24 PM~5387596
> *TISK!! TISK!! HOMIE. You act like you built the car. By the way i wasn't talking shit. I WAS ONLY STATING MY OPINION. It' cool though.
> *


 maybe next year we will make the show on time so everyone can state there opinions lol


----------



## LOWYALTY1

4 HOURS THUR NIGHT SLEEP
0 HOURS FRIDAY NIGHT SLEEP
4 HOURS SAT. NIGHT SLEEP 
TONIGHT I'M OFF ON MONDAY 16 HOURS OF SLEEPPPPPPPPPP GOOD NIGHT


----------



## gonze704

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@May 7 2006, 08:24 PM~5387596
> *TISK!! TISK!! HOMIE. You act like you built the car. By the way i wasn't talking shit. I WAS ONLY STATING MY OPINION. It' cool though.
> *


 maybe next year we will make the show on time so everyone can state there opinions lol


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@May 7 2006, 08:27 PM~5387621
> *There's a lowrider picnic in DC may 28th low-riders.com holds it and covered by lowrider mag.  StreetDreamZ will be there.
> *


Sorry homie, I won't be able to make that one. My wife and i are having the grand opening of our new night club that weekend.


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@May 7 2006, 09:28 PM~5387687
> *4 HOURS THUR NIGHT SLEEP
> 0 HOURS FRIDAY NIGHT SLEEP
> 4 HOURS SAT. NIGHT SLEEP
> TONIGHT  I'M OFF ON MONDAY  16 HOURS OF SLEEPPPPPPPPPP GOOD NIGHT
> *


get some sleep homie.. you sure deserve it


----------



## Antdawg

ECS magazine.com has the pics of sat on website already.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@May 7 2006, 11:24 PM~5387596
> *TISK!! TISK!! HOMIE. You act like you built the car. By the way i wasn't talking shit. I WAS ONLY STATING MY OPINION. It' cool though.
> *


----------



## rzombie125

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@May 7 2006, 11:09 PM~5387466
> *rzombie125 come see me some times you know where i leave CUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM PLAZA
> *



doubtful I could find your house again if my life depended on it

BUT if you ever need someone to push-start a loaded wrecker you know who to call


----------



## rzombie125

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@May 7 2006, 11:28 PM~5387687
> *4 HOURS THUR NIGHT SLEEP
> 0 HOURS FRIDAY NIGHT SLEEP
> 4 HOURS SAT. NIGHT SLEEP
> TONIGHT  I'M OFF ON MONDAY  16 HOURS OF SLEEPPPPPPPPPP GOOD NIGHT
> *



What you mean 0 hrs of sleep? haha Man we checked into the hotel so late, when i ask em what time check-out was they said 12 on Sunday


----------



## the GRINCH

]


> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 7 2006, 10:19 PM~5387555
> *I dont see how you can even begin to pick out problems on that car, this is not a perfect world, but I have seen all the bigbody conversions being built from the 4 door stage until they are finished, its not easy work, its not some shit you can just weld up in the backyard and take to maaco for paint.
> So before you start to pick out little problems keep in mind, it used to be a
> 4 DOOR POST
> , now its a vert. Little problems here and there are going to happen. And after some of the cars I seen at the show that are flying plaques in the back window, I damn sure wouldnt be talking shit. Im not talking shit because I DID NOT HAVE A CAR AT THE SHOW. But between building 2 cars at the same time, and working on starting my own business, I've been busy, but if the show happens again next year, you can best believe I will be there representing.
> And I do hope the show happens again next year, and many years to come, I talked to Carlos the day before the show, and I do like his attitude, personally, I am willing to help him out with some sponser ship if they have another event.
> *


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 7 2006, 08:45 PM~5387776
> *
> *


----------



## SiK RyDa

incase anyone missed it, I got pics posted over in Post your rides section


----------



## gtown

enjoyed the show, will def. be back next year if they have it again, hopefully my car will be done by the end of this year.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Here is the link to SIK'S pictures.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=259875


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by lakewood213_@May 7 2006, 08:16 AM~5384464
> *gotta give Lowyalty big props on a well needed lowrider style show. hopefully all went well enough to continue with more in the future! for all of you that were out there hanging at the church waiting for the rollback for chippin64's ride, we had a great time! :thumbsup: got a bunch of pics for dropjawmag, so as soon as we can get them all together, they will be up on the site.
> *



Hell ya homie.The show was GREAT....LOWYALTY put together a kick ass show.Maybe next year my car will actually make it to the show instead of just the church parking lot.Haha. :biggrin:

It was great finally meeting alot of you guys from here.


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@May 7 2006, 08:51 AM~5384489
> *:0 what chris do now?
> who is king of the streets?
> hope i can make it next year :biggrin:
> *



The rear end on my impala started making some crazy noizes. :0 :0 :biggrin: 
It sounded like an axle about to fall out and take out my quarter panel AGAIN. :0 :biggrin: 

We had to get a rollback for it.  Missed the show.


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by blvddown_@May 7 2006, 01:06 PM~5385177
> *LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN MORE OFTEN....GOODTIMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@May 8 2006, 12:02 PM~5389826
> *The rear end on my impala started making some crazy noizes. :0  :0  :biggrin:
> It sounded like an axle about to fall out and take out my quarter panel AGAIN. :0  :biggrin:
> 
> We had to get a rollback for it.     Missed the show.
> *


:0 you find out whats wrong with it yet?lemme know if ya need some help


----------



## pink63impala

heres a link to ecs mag pics
http://www.ecsmagazine.com/Shows/2006/gree...show/index.html


----------



## lor1der

> _Originally posted by lakewood213_@May 7 2006, 08:46 PM~5386979
> *never thought i would have ended up at church friday night!!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


that church night cruize was fun
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by lor1der_@May 8 2006, 10:28 AM~5390400
> *that church night cruize was fun
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



street dreams are you guys going to the picnic i think we owe you guys one we need to ride together and hit some corners if you do
:biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@May 7 2006, 06:34 PM~5386875
> *It's LOW LEVEL'S FINEST C.C.
> *




sorry  LOW LEVELS FINEST C.C THANKS FOR COMING OUT :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@May 8 2006, 11:35 AM~5390029
> *:0 you find out whats wrong with it yet?lemme know if ya need some help
> *



Not yet. Thanks pat.I'll let you know what we find out.


----------



## GOOT

I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE WHO HELPED ME OUT WHEN MY CAR BROKE DOWN ON THE INTERSTATE. NICK AND BRIAN FOR DRIVING UP AND DOWN I-40 FOR HUNDREDS OF MILES,PUSH STARTING THE LOADED DOWN WRECKER AT STEAK+SHAKE. :biggrin: YOU GUYS ARE SOME TRUE HOMIES. :thumbsup: 

and most of all.......RUBEN AND LOWYALTY CAR CLUB.YOU GUYS TREATED ME LIKE FAMILY AND HELPED ME OUT MORE THAN I COULD HAVE ASKED FOR.

I WILL BE COMING BACK NEXT YEAR FOR SURE.  


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lor1der

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 8 2006, 01:50 PM~5390806
> *street dreams are you guys going to the picnic  i think we owe you guys one we need to ride together and hit some corners if you do
> :biggrin:
> *


yup we will be there for the picnic. we are looking for a hotel to chill at. for that saturday


----------



## mylowrider88




----------



## lakewood213

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@May 8 2006, 08:48 AM~5389769
> *Hell ya homie.The show was GREAT....LOWYALTY put together a kick ass show.Maybe next year my car will actually make it to the show instead of just the church parking lot.Haha. :biggrin:
> 
> It was great finally meeting alot of you guys from here.
> *


same here, we got to get together more often, maybe an nc picnic???


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by lakewood213_@May 8 2006, 03:11 PM~5392029
> *same here, we got to get together more often, maybe an nc picnic???
> *


thats what i was thinking..a annual picnic..but we need to wait till my cars done :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

I agree. A NC picnic would be great.. that way all the kids and ladies could chill and cook for us men folks. :biggrin: 






























Okay I just got slapped!!!!!!!!!! I guess I can cook too..  One large pot luck or just a catered event. You guys kniow I am down..Maybe each club donate a food or supply. We just need to come up with a location.. I would love a picnic / drive in / Homie hang out. :biggrin:


----------



## mylowrider88

me toooo
:biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

I SPENT ALOT OF $ ON THE SHOW I DIDN'T EVEN GET TO HAVE A BIRTHDAY PARTYU FOR ALL MY KIDS 2 MONTHS AGO. SO I MIGHT DO ONE IN JORDAN LAKE. LAST YEAR I HAD ONE IN JORDAN LAKE AND I HAD AROUND 15 TO 20 LOWRIDERS. EVEN TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB SHOWED UP. IT WAS NICE AND THE PARKING WAS IN FRONT OF BEACH EVEN THE PLAYGROUND. LET ME SEE WHAT I CAN DO NOW CAUSE ITS TIME I SPENT TIME ON THEM.


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by lor1der_@May 8 2006, 02:04 PM~5391509
> *yup we will be there for the picnic. we are looking for a hotel to chill at. for that saturday
> *


let me know were you guys are going to be staying @ that way we can all ride together


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

we need to throw Ruben and Carlos a picnic


----------



## LOWYALTY1

STREETLOW IS BACK HOME NOW


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@May 8 2006, 03:25 PM~5391233
> *Not yet.       Thanks pat.I'll let you know what we find out.
> *


THAT LOOKS LIKE MY NEW 64 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I TOOK THE DRIVE SHAFT OFF &ALL THE BOLTS OFF. I LET YOU KNOW SOMETHING TOMORROW AFTER WORK. I SLEPT ALL DAY :biggrin: :biggrin: TOOOO COLD TO BE OUT SIDE


----------



## Antdawg

We do a barbque every year out here in hampton va. StreetDreamZ would really like to have the lowriders from NC here to represent. We usually have the moonwalk and the air slide for the kids. Carne Asada, hot dogs, hamburgers, etc. A nice time for kids and family.. We'll let you know the date.... All courtesy of StreetDreamZ.


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@May 8 2006, 05:39 PM~5392936
> *We do a barbque every year out here in hampton va.  StreetDreamZ would really like to have the lowriders from NC here to represent.  We usually have the moonwalk and the air slide for the kids.  Carne Asada, hot dogs, hamburgers, etc.  A nice time for kids and family.. We'll let you know the date.... All courtesy of StreetDreamZ.
> *


ROAD TRIP!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

MANUEL L WHEN IS THE COOK OUT??????????? ATL


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@May 8 2006, 05:39 PM~5392936
> *We do a barbque every year out here in hampton va.  StreetDreamZ would really like to have the lowriders from NC here to represent.  We usually have the moonwalk and the air slide for the kids.  Carne Asada, hot dogs, hamburgers, etc.  A nice time for kids and family.. We'll let you know the date.... All courtesy of StreetDreamZ.
> *



let me know when we will be there let us know what to bring :cheesy:


----------



## MANUEL L

ATTENTION ON DECK! SEPTEMBER 16th & 17th NOPI WEEKEND OBSESSION CAR CLUB WILL BE HOSTING A 5th ANNUAL ANNIVERSARY PICNIC. WE WILL BE FEEDING AS MANY AS POSSIBLE WITH TWO 8 FOOT GRILLS. THE CAR CROWD IS EXSPECTED TO BE BIG, SO BRING YOUR OWN GRILL JUST IN CASE!! STREET LOW MAGAZINE WILL BE IN DA HOUSE TAKING PICTURES. KJ FROM CALI SWINGIN WILL ALSO BE IN DA HOUSE MAKING HIS NEW VIDEO "ATL IN DA STREETS". THE FLYER WILL BE OUT SOON!!!!!!!! SEE YOU THERE!!!!!! :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## PAW PAW

i am going to try to be there went to nopi last year and it sucked so if i am going on a long trip this year it will be to the cook out


----------



## MANUEL L

THE DAY OF THE PICNIC 17 CALL FOR INFO 404 468 1915 OBSESSION CAR CLUB


----------



## juiced 64

well guys the show was awesome, it was great to get to see all the lowriders get together and have fun. I didn't get there till late b/c i went to my girlfriends graduation (she got her masters degree). Actually my parents trailered my car up to the show for me and showed it all day, I got there just in time to hear them call my name for 2nd place as I was rolling in to the parking lot. I cant wait till next year. We need to all get together more often. I want to say thanx to all the guys from LOWYALTY and everybody else that helped this show happen. I also want to say big thanks to DAVID HESS for stopping to help my parents out when they had a flat tire on the way up there. That just shows what lowriding is all about, one big family that is there for each other! By the way look out for my '63 in STREETLOW in a few months they did a photoshoot on my car after the show. I'll post the few pictures that I got as soon as can figure out how to post pics again.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@May 8 2006, 09:22 PM~5393615
> *well guys the show was awesome, it was great to get to see all the lowriders get together and have fun.  I didn't get there till late b/c i went to my girlfriends graduation (she got her masters degree).  Actually my parents trailered my car up to the show for me and showed it all day, I got there just in time to hear them call my name for 2nd place as I was rolling in to the parking lot.  I cant wait till next year.  We need to all get together more often.  I want to say thanx to all the guys from LOWYALTY and everybody else that helped this show happen.  I also want to say big thanks to DAVID HESS for stopping to help my parents out when they had a flat tire on the way up there.  That just shows what lowriding is all about, one big family that is there for each other!  By the way look out for my '63 in STREETLOW in a few months they did a photoshoot on my car after the show.  I'll post the few pictures that I got as soon as can figure out how to post pics again.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by MANUEL L_@May 8 2006, 08:19 PM~5393230
> *ATTENTION ON DECK!  SEPTEMBER 16th & 17th NOPI WEEKEND OBSESSION CAR CLUB WILL BE HOSTING A 5th ANNUAL ANNIVERSARY PICNIC.  WE WILL BE FEEDING AS MANY AS POSSIBLE WITH TWO 8 FOOT GRILLS.  THE CAR CROWD IS EXSPECTED TO BE BIG, SO BRING YOUR OWN GRILL JUST IN CASE!!  STREET LOW MAGAZINE WILL BE IN DA HOUSE TAKING PICTURES.  KJ FROM CALI SWINGIN WILL ALSO BE IN DA HOUSE MAKING HIS NEW VIDEO "ATL IN DA STREETS".  THE FLYER WILL BE OUT SOON!!!!!!!!  SEE YOU THERE!!!!!! :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


I BE THERE


----------



## MANUEL L

:thumbsup:


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@May 8 2006, 09:22 PM~5393615
> *well guys the show was awesome, it was great to get to see all the lowriders get together and have fun.  I didn't get there till late b/c i went to my girlfriends graduation (she got her masters degree).  Actually my parents trailered my car up to the show for me and showed it all day, I got there just in time to hear them call my name for 2nd place as I was rolling in to the parking lot.  I cant wait till next year.  We need to all get together more often.  I want to say thanx to all the guys from LOWYALTY and everybody else that helped this show happen.  I also want to say big thanks to DAVID HESS for stopping to help my parents out when they had a flat tire on the way up there.  That just shows what lowriding is all about, one big family that is there for each other!  By the way look out for my '63 in STREETLOW in a few months they did a photoshoot on my car after the show.  I'll post the few pictures that I got as soon as can figure out how to post pics again.
> *


congrats on the photo shoot , like i told your parents on the side of the road to tell you i dont hold grudges ( although you did get first and i got second at the last LRM show in charlotte ) LOL , its all good just glad to see them make it there tell them thanks again for getting me in the show , i was just trying to do what i could to help a fellow LOLO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@May 8 2006, 07:33 PM~5392884
> *THAT LOOKS LIKE MY NEW 64  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I TOOK THE DRIVE SHAFT OFF &ALL THE BOLTS OFF.    I LET YOU KNOW SOMETHING TOMORROW AFTER WORK. I SLEPT ALL DAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  TOOOO COLD TO BE OUT SIDE
> *



Hey Ruben. My homie at work said that center section will NOT come out until both axles are out.I guess the dip spitting guy left that out. :biggrin: I'll call you up later homie.


----------



## mylowrider88

:twak: uffin: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: thanks for no rain sa.


----------



## mylowrider88

:buttkick:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@May 8 2006, 10:22 PM~5393615
> *well guys the show was awesome, it was great to get to see all the lowriders get together and have fun.  I didn't get there till late b/c i went to my girlfriends graduation (she got her masters degree).  Actually my parents trailered my car up to the show for me and showed it all day, I got there just in time to hear them call my name for 2nd place as I was rolling in to the parking lot.  I cant wait till next year.  We need to all get together more often.  I want to say thanx to all the guys from LOWYALTY and everybody else that helped this show happen.  I also want to say big thanks to DAVID HESS for stopping to help my parents out when they had a flat tire on the way up there.  That just shows what lowriding is all about, one big family that is there for each other!  By the way look out for my '63 in STREETLOW in a few months they did a photoshoot on my car after the show.  I'll post the few pictures that I got as soon as can figure out how to post pics again.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fundimotorsports

Ya I here a road trip in the works... :biggrin:


----------



## 59Impala

> *Hey Ruben. My homie at work said that center section will NOT come out until both axles are out.I guess the dip spitting guy left that out.  I'll call you up later homie.
> *


yea, both axles must be slid out(at least a few inches) for the center section to pull out. I wouldnt be surprized if the center support bearing was making all the noise though, its taking a ton of abuse. Its easy to pull out, I would check it.


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@May 9 2006, 01:35 PM~5396962
> *yea, both axles must be slid out(at least a few inches) for the center section to pull out.  I wouldnt be surprized if the center support bearing was making all the noise though, its taking a ton of abuse.  Its easy to pull out, I would check it.
> *



HMMM???? The center support is one of those aluminum heavy dutys with almost no mileage on it. It still has a rubber boot on one end though.The boot had popped half way out last time I looked at it,maybe it pulled all the way through. :dunno:

Almost forgot.....The knockoff on the drivers side was REAL HOT.Pass side was cool. Makes me think axle bearing maybe. :dunno:


----------



## NEVER FADED

hate i didn't make it........ heres a few pics of the wagon anyway


----------



## 59Impala

> *HMMM???? The center support is one of those aluminum heavy dutys with almost no mileage on it. It still has a rubber boot on one end though.The boot had popped half way out last time I looked at it,maybe it pulled all the way through.
> 
> Almost forgot.....The knockoff on the drivers side was REAL HOT.Pass side was cool. Makes me think axle bearing maybe.
> *


true, forgot about the heat issue.


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by lakewood213_@May 8 2006, 05:11 PM~5392029
> *same here, we got to get together more often, maybe an nc picnic???
> *



That would be cool. I need to hit some switches soooon. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by MANUEL L_@May 8 2006, 07:19 PM~5393230
> *ATTENTION ON DECK!  SEPTEMBER 16th & 17th NOPI WEEKEND OBSESSION CAR CLUB WILL BE HOSTING A 5th ANNUAL ANNIVERSARY PICNIC.  WE WILL BE FEEDING AS MANY AS POSSIBLE WITH TWO 8 FOOT GRILLS.  THE CAR CROWD IS EXSPECTED TO BE BIG, SO BRING YOUR OWN GRILL JUST IN CASE!!  STREET LOW MAGAZINE WILL BE IN DA HOUSE TAKING PICTURES.  KJ FROM CALI SWINGIN WILL ALSO BE IN DA HOUSE MAKING HIS NEW VIDEO "ATL IN DA STREETS".  THE FLYER WILL BE OUT SOON!!!!!!!!  SEE YOU THERE!!!!!! :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:
> *




yeaaa yeaaaaaa yeaaaaaaaaaa i'm there


----------



## wtpoorboync

looks good cory i hate you couldnt make it sat. i talked to your homies i kept asking where you was


----------



## gizmoispimpin

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 7 2006, 10:47 AM~5384947
> *what happen gismo i thought u were coming to take the money
> *



Your joking right??? THERE WAS NO MONEY!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

Hey Correy. We do not want to see them pics. You should have brought your azz on.. :biggrin: We thought about you over sum beers and coolers tho..


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@May 10 2006, 11:46 AM~5403428
> *Your joking right???        THERE WAS NO MONEY!!!!!
> *


 yea but you didt know that is that what your aLL ABOUT THE MONEY :uh:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 10 2006, 01:16 PM~5403989
> *yea but you didt know that is that what  your aLL ABOUT THE MONEY  :uh:
> *


 AND JUST SO YOU COULD KNOW THERE WAS SOME MONEY IT MAY HAVE NOT BEEN MUCH BUT WE DID GIVE THE GUYS SOME MONEY SO NEXT TIME JUST SAY YOU CANT COME DONT BE SAYING YOUR COMING DOWN TO TAKE THE MONEY AND RUN :uh: :uh:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

YEA!!!!!!!! :angry: 














:biggrin:


----------



## gizmoispimpin

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 10 2006, 02:16 PM~5403989
> *yea but you didt know that is that what  your aLL ABOUT THE MONEY  :uh:
> *



When traveling with my cars costs $3.00 per gal. & my truck gets 5 mi. to the gal. loaded ...you do the math!!!Not to mention 2 dancers that use 4 motors each at each show....that's 8 motors per show plus gas & hotel & expenses....you tell me how easy it is....& I'm not sponsored I pay for all of it out of my pocket...& trust me I aint rich!!!!so if I cant at least recoup some of my expences then no I can't afford to go.I can't pump good feeling's into my tank & ride ....remember i aint but 5 hr's away I can make a house call ....because gettin just 1 car to & from AINT SHIT!!!


----------



## LOWYALTY1

WHAT'S UP EVERYBODYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## westcoastridin

....remember i aint but 5 hr's away I can make a house call ....because gettin just 1 car to & from AINT SHIT!!! 
[/quote]


808 NORTHWOOD HILLS DURHAM N.C 27704 SHOW ME !!!


----------



## westcoastridin

MAKE SURE YOU COME CORRECT BEFORE YOU START TALKING SHIT


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

OBSESSION LOVE US OR HATE US :biggrin: WHAT'S UP fullyclownin


----------



## RoLLo6Fo




----------



## LOWYALTY1

ROLLO6FO YOU DON'T LOOK LIKE THE PICTURES


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 10 2006, 07:48 PM~5405596
> *808 NORTHWOOD HILLS DURHAM N.C 27704 SHOW ME !!!
> *


OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT

SOUNDS LIKE A BET TO ME

NOTHING BUT AIR AND OPURRTUNITY

GIZ STOP BY THE HOUSE AND PICK ME UP ON THE WAY THROUTH

ARE WE HOPPING OR DANCING????????????????????????????????


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@May 10 2006, 07:53 PM~5405626
> *OBSESSION LOVE US OR HATE US :biggrin: WHAT'S UP fullyclownin
> *


WHAT'S UP 
MY BOYS THROWING A SHOW IN JULY HERE IN ANDERSON S.C.
$500.00 BEST LOWRIDER NOT BUT 2.5 HOURS FROM UP THERE
YOU GUY'S NEED TO COME OUT I'LL GET A FLYER UP ON HERE SHORTLY


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@May 10 2006, 06:56 PM~5405651
> *ROLLO6FO YOU DON'T LOOK LIKE THE PICTURES
> *


but you look like the ROCK :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

KINDA :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

DO YOU SMELL WHAT RUBEN IS COOKING  :biggrin:  :0


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 10 2006, 07:08 PM~5405729
> *WHAT'S UP
> MY BOYS THROWING A SHOW IN JULY HERE IN ANDERSON S.C.
> $500.00 BEST LOWRIDER NOT BUT 2.5 HOURS FROM UP THERE
> YOU GUY'S NEED TO COME OUT  I'LL GET A FLYER UP ON HERE SHORTLY
> *



WILL BE THERE GISMO YOU CAN MEET ME THERE THAT WAY YOU CAN SAVE SOME MONEY ON GAS


----------



## LOWYALTY1

MANUEL I WANT MY STEAK WELL DONE


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 10 2006, 07:14 PM~5405796
> *WILL BE THERE  GISMO YOU CAN MEET ME THERE  THAT WAY YOU CAN SAVE SOME MONEY ON GAS
> *


ill send you a few bucks to give him to help him out with his gas....no excusses :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

i cant wait till my rides done  im going to hit all the shows with you guys


----------



## MANUEL L

OBSESSION IS GOING TO ANDERSON AND TAKEING THE BRAD :0


----------



## gizmoispimpin

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 10 2006, 07:59 PM~5405672
> *OH SHIT  OH SHIT  OH SHIT
> 
> SOUNDS LIKE A BET TO ME
> 
> NOTHING BUT AIR AND OPURRTUNITY
> 
> GIZ STOP BY THE HOUSE AND PICK ME UP ON THE WAY THROUTH
> 
> ARE WE HOPPING OR DANCING????????????????????????????????
> *




I'll pick you up because I know that you are gonna love this... :biggrin: call me i'll tell you when :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

im gonna bring my boy to the next show


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 10 2006, 07:59 PM~5405672
> *OH SHIT  OH SHIT  OH SHIT
> 
> SOUNDS LIKE A BET TO ME
> 
> NOTHING BUT AIR AND OPURRTUNITY
> 
> GIZ STOP BY THE HOUSE AND PICK ME UP ON THE WAY THROUTH
> 
> ARE WE HOPPING OR DANCING????????????????????????????????
> *



you find out what happen to ya truck at the show?


----------



## 59Impala

> *im gonna bring my boy to the next show
> *


then I will bring mine


----------



## gizmoispimpin

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 10 2006, 08:14 PM~5405796
> *WILL BE THERE  GISMO YOU CAN MEET ME THERE  THAT WAY YOU CAN SAVE SOME MONEY ON GAS
> *



Fuck gas that green mother fuckers gonna knock a patch outta your ass....Put $500.00 on that...if your hard?????Move for move ...fuck it $1,000.00 move for move ...put up or shut up!!!! :angry:


----------



## Jalapeno

oh shit, that sounds like a challenge i got $200 on the grelin , i got $500 on the jalapeno..what ya got on a single pump big body??????? :biggrin:


----------



## MANUEL L

THIS IS GOOD SHIT FOR THAT ANDERSON SHOW! LETS CRUCK THE MUTHERF***** UP!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoispimpin

LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 8 people in this post a few min. ago...that's the most i've seen in here at 1 time since this thread started LOL


----------



## Jalapeno

ey what happend to the shit talker? :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoispimpin

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@May 10 2006, 08:41 PM~5405963
> *im gonna bring my boy to the next show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good lookin dog...I love your avatar... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## gizmoispimpin

> _Originally posted by Jalapeno_@May 10 2006, 09:02 PM~5406078
> *ey what happend to the shit talker?  :biggrin:
> *


Trying to EDIT 808 nothwood hills durham ,nc 27704 off this thread :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hang Time Mazda

fuck, if there are gonna be some house calls.... let me know, i'll work on my truck the night before (like usual) and come serve some fools


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jalapeno

does he think team dirty south dosent have mapquest...too late all ready got it( 5 hours and 48 minutes total millage distance is 347.20miles :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hang Time Mazda

hahaha tiny on top of things here


----------



## gizmoispimpin

Get ready Tiny & Jamie we'll pick you up on the way!!!!I'll call you........Oh by the way homie you better hope it's a school night or it's REALLY ON!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hang Time Mazda

hahahaha yeah if its not a school night, yoo hoo will be servin some asses too


----------



## Jalapeno

lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: might get shut down by a 10 year old w/ a festiva


----------



## gizmoispimpin

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: & a shit talkin girl at that!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jalapeno

ey giz i'll be at ur house loading up again, by the way shit talker better have the money, cuz we all about the feria


----------



## gizmoispimpin

cool BRO...Unload ..load it's no problem...Hey pm perry tell him to get ready...Jamie I'll hit you on the nextel...... :biggrin: road trip !!!!!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

FUCK IT LET IT GO DOWN IN ANDERSON 
NOT THAT FAR OFF
BESIDES THAT I MIGHT BRING SOMETHING FOR BOTH YOU ASSES
TINY I'M BRING DONUNTS FOR YOUR ASS


OBSESSION OBSESSION OBSESSION 
GOT TO GO TO BED FUCKERS


----------



## Jalapeno

orale make sure u get the sprinkle kind homie :thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by mr_luxury_@May 10 2006, 08:42 PM~5405968
> *you find out what happen to ya truck at the show?
> *


JUST A TRANNY LINE NO BIG DEAL

AND TINY YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT
AND SOME CHOCOLATE MILK TOO BIG BOY IT'S ON ME


----------



## Jalapeno

hell yea thats what im talkin about ese :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 10 2006, 09:43 PM~5406352
> *JUST A TRANNY LINE NO BIG DEAL
> 
> AND TINY YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT
> AND SOME CHOCOLATE MILK TOO BIG BOY IT'S ON ME
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@May 10 2006, 07:43 PM~5405978
> *then I will bring mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool..we can fight them


----------



## westcoastridin

hmmmm didt you just say that you couldt afford to come down here but now you want to come and bring 1000 :uh: :uh: and no im not bringing the cadi


----------



## gizmoispimpin

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 11 2006, 06:58 AM~5408094
> *hmmmm didt you just say that you couldt afford to come down here but now you want to come and bring 1000 :uh:  :uh: and no im not bringing the cadi
> *


Yes I did say that...I cant afford to just go & play around with my rides it cost me alot to travel!
I said i can't afford it I did not say I don't Have Money???
Besides I will be bringing your $1,000.00 home with me so then yes i will recoupe my traveling expences.
no cadi for the Jalapeno????  
I hope you at least have a car dancer for me with all this shit talkin????
I know that my shit is comin CORRECT!!!


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@May 11 2006, 06:18 AM~5408136
> *Yes I did say that...I cant afford to just go & play around with my rides it cost me alot to travel!
> I said i can't afford it I did not say I don't Have Money???
> Besides I will be bringing your $1,000.00 home with me so then yes i will recoupe my traveling expences.
> no cadi for the Jalapeno????
> I hope you at least have a car dancer for me with all this shit talkin????
> I know that my shit is comin CORRECT!!!
> *



dancer hell no st8 hopper and your the one talking shit ill bring the 1000 no problem when do you want to do this ?let me know  919 358 3006


----------



## Guest

:0


----------



## gizmoispimpin

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 11 2006, 07:27 AM~5408175
> *dancer hell no st8 hopper and your the one talking shit  ill bring the 1000 no problem when do you want to do this ?let me know  919 358 3006
> *



hey Clown Puncher...I'm a dancer.... Hello... where have you been for the past 14 years??????

Hence the term move for move?????

WTF :dunno:


----------



## PAW PAW

CANT WE JUST ALL GET ALONG :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 11 2006, 11:39 AM~5408793
> *CANT WE JUST ALL GET ALONG :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



THATS A STUPID SAYING. :uh:


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 11 2006, 11:43 AM~5408819
> *THATS A STUPID SAYING.  :uh:
> *


GET A JOB MELVIN AND STOP BITCHING ABOUT EVER THING


----------



## mylowrider88

:machinegun: :twak:


----------



## mylowrider88

paw paw what up


----------



## mylowrider88

ruben where u at


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@May 10 2006, 08:37 PM~5405941
> *I'll  pick you up because I know that you are gonna love this... :biggrin: call me i'll tell you when :biggrin:
> *




tell me when to............ i'll come meet you with my belt......... heard you wanted it :0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 11 2006, 11:47 AM~5408846
> *GET A JOB MELVIN AND STOP BITCHING ABOUT EVER THING
> *



FOOL, I GOT A JOB. DONT BE MAD YOU CANT MAKE AS MUCH $$$$$$$$ AS ME. :uh:


----------



## Guest

OHH YEAH, AND I DONT CALL IT BITCHIN, JUST REMEMBER SOMEONE HAS TO TELL THE TRUTH.


----------



## rzombie125

when is the anderson show?


----------



## gizmoispimpin

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@May 11 2006, 10:29 AM~5409115
> *tell me when to............ i'll come meet you with my belt......... heard you wanted it :0
> *



I'll let you know :biggrin: ...want your what????Belt???WTF I got my own belts???


----------



## westcoastridin

whats up mr paw paw you got some tires in yet :cheesy:


----------



## gizmoispimpin

> _Originally posted by rzombie125_@May 11 2006, 10:34 AM~5409159
> *when is the anderson show?
> *



July 23rd


----------



## turnin-heads

why wait until the end of july? bring it to the big show June 10-11


----------



## gizmoispimpin

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 11 2006, 10:34 AM~5409158
> *OHH YEAH, AND I DONT CALL IT BITCHIN, JUST REMEMBER SOMEONE HAS TO TELL THE TRUTH.
> *



LOL


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by mr_luxury_@May 11 2006, 09:40 AM~5409209
> *why wait until the end of july? bring it to the big show June 10-11
> *


to many imports @ the big show


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by mr_luxury_@May 11 2006, 12:40 PM~5409209
> *why wait until the end of july? bring it to the big show June 10-11
> *


AFTER SEEING THIS TOPIC, WHAT REAL LOWRIDER IN THEIR RIGHT MIND WOULD GO TO THAT SHOW. ALL THE LOWRIDERS PICTURED ARE LOW QUALITY. THERE IS NOTHING THERE TOO SEE, EXCEPT RICERS.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry5409240


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 11 2006, 10:45 AM~5409247
> *AFTER SEEING THIS TOPIC, WHAT REAL LOWRIDER IN THEIR RIGHT MIND WOULD GO TO THIS SHOW. ALL THE LOWRIDERS PICTURED ARE LOW QUALITY. THERE IS NOTHING THERE TOO SEE.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry5409240
> *


i go to party with some friends.. and when the show was in VA.. there was a nice turn out of the VA lowriders


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@May 11 2006, 10:38 AM~5409186
> *I'll let you know  :biggrin: ...want your what????Belt???WTF I got my own belts???
> *


i've done heard that smack you was talking.. if it wasn't you, then it was one of your boys..about wanting to take our belt back to the GA.... .. just letting you know, that will never happen :0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by mr_luxury_@May 11 2006, 12:47 PM~5409265
> *i go to party with some friends.. and when the show was in VA.. there was a nice turn out of the VA lowriders
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 11 2006, 10:53 AM~5409332
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: if you would show up to a show you would know, wouldnt ya?


----------



## gizmoispimpin

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@May 11 2006, 10:50 AM~5409303
> *i've done heard that smack you was talking.. if it wasn't you, then it was one of your boys..about wanting to take our belt back to the GA.... .. just letting you know, that will never happen :0
> *



oh You are serious & oh there must really be some kind of BELT.....OH ok I'll let the hoppers down here know the shit your poppin off & we'll see who's pant's that belt hold's up....I'll pass the you smack along  Also when you get any car dancers holla at cha boy !!!


----------



## turnin-heads

damn this is turning into a bitchh fest


----------



## gizmoispimpin

> _Originally posted by mr_luxury_@May 11 2006, 11:18 AM~5409529
> *damn this is turning into a bitchh fest
> *


I know HUH


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@May 11 2006, 11:17 AM~5409520
> *oh You are serious & oh there must really be some kind of BELT.....OH ok I'll let the hoppers down here know the shit your poppin off & we'll see who's pant's that belt hold's up....I'll pass the you smack along  Also when you get any car dancers holla at cha boy !!!
> *


pass it..........lol........thought you had a hopper??? someone must be cunfused.. heard it was you wanting some.......... but yea, i'll take on any and all comers...far as dancing, not me... i'm sure i could get rodney up here if you wanted :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by mr_luxury_@May 11 2006, 11:18 AM~5409529
> *damn this is turning into a bitchh fest
> *


i'm just having fun... can only speak for myself though :uh:


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@May 11 2006, 11:27 AM~5409582
> *i'm just having fun... can only speak for myself though :uh:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@May 11 2006, 12:38 PM~5409186
> *I'll let you know  :biggrin: ...want your what????Belt???WTF I got my own belts???
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by mr_luxury_@May 11 2006, 01:04 PM~5409423
> *:uh:  if you would show up to a show you would know, wouldnt ya?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

MAN, I BEEN TO SHOWS ALL OVER THIS COUNTRY. I WILL NEVER SET FOOT AT A LAME ASS RICER SHOW. KEEP IN MIND, YOUR IDEA OF NICE PROBABLY DONT MEAN SHIT TO ME, I HAVE PRETTY MUCH SEEN IT ALL. 


OHH AND I WAS AT THE G'BORO SHOW FOR A COUPLE OF HOURS.   I FIGURED IF THE GUYS WENT THROUGH THAT MUCH TROUBLE TO GIVE AN ALL LOWRIDER SHOW, THE LEAST I COULD DO WAS PAY MY $10 ADMISSION.


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 11 2006, 12:16 PM~5409825
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> MAN, I BEEN TO SHOWS ALL OVER THIS COUNTRY. I WILL NEVER SET FOOT AT A LAME ASS RICER SHOW. KEEP IN MIND, YOUR IDEA OF NICE PROBABLY DONT MEAN SHIT TO ME, I HAVE PRETTY MUCH SEEN IT ALL.
> OHH AND I WAS AT THE G'BORO SHOW FOR A COUPLE OF HOURS.      I FIGURED IF  THE GUYS WENT THROUGH THAT MUCH TROUBLE TO GIVE AN ALL LOWRIDER SHOW, THE LEAST I COULD DO WAS PAY MY $10 ADMISSION.
> *




forgot you are better than everyone else up here and in the lowrider lifestyle
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

however, glad you did make it to the greensboro show.. :wave:


----------



## Cadillac305

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Nov 23 2005, 09:57 PM~4266978
> *:biggrin:
> *



nice i like these pixz


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by mr_luxury_@May 11 2006, 02:18 PM~5409834
> *forgot you are better than everyone else up here and in the lowrider lifestyle
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> however, glad you did make it to the greensboro show..  :wave:
> *



I NEVER SAID I WAS BETTER, BUT BEFORE YOU ACCUSE SOMEONE OF NOT GOING TO A SHOW, YOU MIGHT WANT TO KNOW A LITTLE SOMETHING ABOUT THAT PERSON BEFORE YOU RUN OFF AT THE MOUTH.


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 11 2006, 12:24 PM~5409868
> *I NEVER SAID I WAS BETTER, BUT BEFORE YOU ACCUSE SOMEONE OF NOT GOING TO A SHOW, YOU MIGHT WANT TO KNOW A LITTLE SOMETHING ABOUT THAT PERSON BEFORE YOU RUN OFF AT THE MOUTH.
> *


you have said a million times that you wont go to a show in this area


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wave:


----------



## turnin-heads

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by mr_luxury_@May 11 2006, 02:27 PM~5409891
> *you have said a million times that you wont go to a show in this area
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:    :worship:  :wave:
> *



SHOW ME WHERE I SAID IT.

YOU MIGHT HAVE TAKEN IT OUT OF CONTEXT.

AND STOP POSTING IMMATURE SMILIES, YOUR MAKING YOURSELF LOOK BAD.


----------



## turnin-heads

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:
dude you use to break my balls all the damn time about going to a drop jaw show

get off my








and lets get back to the topic at hand here


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by mr_luxury_@May 11 2006, 02:31 PM~5409913
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> dude you use to break my balls all the damn time about going to a drop jaw show
> *



WELL, THE LAST TIME I CHECKED, DROP JAW SHOWS ARE NOT LOWRIDER SHOWS.


IM NOT SURE IF YOU KNOW YET OR NOT, BUT THERE IS A HUGE DIFFERENCE.


----------



## turnin-heads

yea i know the difference of the shows.. however, they are only going to get worse unless lowriders show up. but if we had more shows like this past weekend, then no one would speak of any shows.. until then. its something to talk about


----------



## Guest

I WOULD GO TO A SHOW LIKE THE ONE IN G'BORO ANY DAY, THAN A DROPJAW SHOW.



IM SURE THE EXACT SAME LOWRIDERS ARE GOING TO BE AT BOTH, BUT AT LEAST AT THE SHOW IN G'BORO YOU DIDNT FEEL LIKE YOU WERE BEING ATTACKED BY BEES ON STEROIDS.


ONE THING I ENJOYED AT THE G'BORO SHOW WAS WHEN SOME ASSCLOWN WENT RIDING THROUGH WITH A BUBBLE CAPRICE WITH IMPALA BADGES (IT WAS BLACK AND RED) AND EVERYONE STANDING NEAR ME WAS LIKE "WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT BULLSHIT, HE DONT BELONG HERE"




AT A DROPJAW SHOW, MOST OF THE PEOPLE WOULD HAVE LIKED IT.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by mr_luxury_@May 11 2006, 02:31 PM~5409913
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> dude you use to break my balls all the damn time about going to a drop jaw show
> 
> get off my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and lets get back to the topic at hand here
> *



for some reason, i have always enjoyed giving you a hard time. :dunno: :wave:


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 11 2006, 12:45 PM~5409966
> *I WOULD GO TO A SHOW LIKE THE ONE IN G'BORO ANY DAY, THAN A DROPJAW SHOW.
> IM SURE THE EXACT SAME LOWRIDERS ARE GOING TO BE AT BOTH, BUT AT LEAST AT THE SHOW IN G'BORO YOU DIDNT FEEL LIKE YOU WERE BEING ATTACKED BY BEES ON STEROIDS.
> ONE THING I ENJOYED AT THE G'BORO SHOW WAS WHEN SOME ASSCLOWN WENT RIDING THROUGH WITH A BUBBLE CAPRICE WITH IMPALA BADGES (IT WAS BLACK AND RED) AND EVERYONE STANDING NEAR ME WAS LIKE "WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT BULLSHIT, HE DONT BELONG HERE"
> AT A DROPJAW SHOW, MOST OF THE PEOPLE WOULD HAVE LIKED IT.
> *



at least we agree on something :thumbsup:


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 11 2006, 12:46 PM~5409970
> *for some reason, i have always enjoyed giving you a hard time.  :dunno:  :wave:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## rzombie125

Is this the belt they're talking about?


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 11 2006, 12:31 PM~5409132
> *FOOL, I GOT A JOB. DONT BE MAD YOU CANT MAKE AS MUCH $$$$$$$$ AS ME.  :uh:
> *


BEST THING TO DO IS LET THIS GO BECAUSE NO NEED IN TALKING CRAP


----------



## gizmoispimpin

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@May 11 2006, 11:26 AM~5409572
> *pass it..........lol........thought you had a hopper??? someone must be cunfused.. heard it was you wanting some.......... but yea, i'll take on any and all comers...far as dancing, not me... i'm sure i could get rodney up here if you wanted :biggrin:
> *



LOL where have you been???I've only been dancing & only dancing the same car coast to coast for 14 fuckin years...Hello......How long you been in this game????As for Rodney I'll hit him on the Nextel & let him know your trying to drag him in.
Matter of fact call rodney & ask him what he thinks of my 2 dancers.......


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

:biggrin: gettem PAW PAW


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

I THINK AT THE NEXT SHOW WE NEED A LIL TOUGH MAN CONTEST


----------



## gizmoispimpin

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@May 11 2006, 12:15 PM~5409816
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


What's up purple...We got our reservations for Jersey already we are coming in to town on fri. june 30th & leaving tue. july 4th See you there bro :thumbsup:


----------



## rzombie125

Or maybe "Belt" doesn't mean belt at all. Maybe its a metaphor for a spanking. So the loser of fore-mentioned contest has to take a spanking from the ruling contestant.


----------



## gizmoispimpin

> _Originally posted by rzombie125_@May 11 2006, 01:12 PM~5410105
> *Or maybe "Belt" doesn't mean belt at all.  Maybe its a metaphor for a spanking.  So the loser of fore-mentioned contest has to take a spanking from the ruling contestant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 11 2006, 03:03 PM~5410061
> *BEST THING TO DO IS LET THIS GO BECAUSE NO NEED IN TALKING CRAP
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## showpony2nc

CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by showpony2nc_@May 11 2006, 01:37 PM~5410255
> *CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i'm in trouble now Chad is here
:biggrin: :buttkick:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@May 11 2006, 03:09 PM~5410093
> *What's up purple...We got our reservations for Jersey already we are coming in to town on fri. june 30th & leaving tue. july 4th See you there bro :thumbsup:
> *


see you there


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 10 2006, 09:08 PM~5405729
> *WHAT'S UP
> MY BOYS THROWING A SHOW IN JULY HERE IN ANDERSON S.C.
> $500.00 BEST LOWRIDER NOT BUT 2.5 HOURS FROM UP THERE
> YOU GUY'S NEED TO COME OUT  I'LL GET A FLYER UP ON HERE SHORTLY
> *


call me 3365780255 july what's the dates?


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@May 11 2006, 01:06 PM~5410074
> *LOL where have you been???I've only been dancing & only dancing the same car coast to coast for 14 fuckin years...Hello......How long you been in this game????As for Rodney I'll hit him on the Nextel & let him know your trying to drag him in.
> Matter of fact call rodney & ask him what he thinks of my 2 dancers.......
> *


dude... i know who you are.........someone passed to me that you was talking shit about wanting to hop me on the phone at the show last weekend..... i know you got dancers...lol... get your panties out a bundge .......


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@May 11 2006, 03:04 PM~5410352
> *call me 3365780255 july what's the dates?
> *


4 hours 6 min.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

CINCO DE MAYO 2006


----------



## LOWYALTY1

THIS TIME WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A FENCE AROUND THE HYDRAULIC COMPETITION.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 11 2006, 01:45 PM~5409966
> *WHEN SOME ASSCLOWN WENT RIDING THROUGH WITH A BUBBLE CAPRICE WITH IMPALA BADGES (IT WAS BLACK AND RED) AND EVERYONE STANDING NEAR ME WAS LIKE "WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT BULLSHIT, HE DONT BELONG HERE"
> AT A DROPJAW SHOW, MOST OF THE PEOPLE WOULD HAVE LIKED IT.
> *


You know you liked it, I heard you mumbling under your breath that they stole your idea about the badges. Stop being a hater. :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@May 11 2006, 02:13 PM~5410454
> *THIS TIME WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A FENCE AROUND THE HYDRAULIC COMPETITION.
> *



HAHA... GOOD IDEA HOMIE
2007 WILL BE HOTTT YO


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@May 11 2006, 03:13 PM~5410454
> *THIS TIME WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A FENCE AROUND THE HYDRAULIC COMPETITION.
> *


i didn't watch the hydraulics, I never do. But I did see about 50 people running when bobby's truck was about to run them over. A level lot was much needed for the hydraulics. 

Good show for the predicted weather and first year. I had just as much fun laughing at how some of the people were dressed as I did just being at the show. :cheesy:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@May 11 2006, 01:13 PM~5410454
> *THIS TIME WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A FENCE AROUND THE HYDRAULIC COMPETITION.
> *


MAYBE HAVE IT IN A FLATER AREA SO THEY DONT ROLL DOWN HILL


----------



## Hang Time Mazda

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@May 11 2006, 12:17 PM~5409520
> *oh You are serious & oh there must really be some kind of BELT.....OH ok I'll let the hoppers down here know the shit your poppin off & we'll see who's pant's that belt hold's up....I'll pass the you smack along  Also when you get any car dancers holla at cha boy !!!
> *


ok, i am down here in florida and just got online and seen all this and i just had to put my $.02 in here

i had heard something about a belt but never seen one. so if there is any belt around, no one is swingin enough to have it like me. so if this is the case, i am gettin on some of this "house call" "king of the Streets" "title belt" whatever you all want to call it. let me know when and where with a little advance notice so i can pick the truck up from where i keep it and i will get it together and get my swing on!!!!


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 11 2006, 04:13 PM~5410456
> *You know you liked it, I heard you mumbling under your breath that they stole your idea about the badges.  Stop being a hater.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by Hang Time Mazda_@May 11 2006, 02:35 PM~5410623
> *ok, i am down here in florida and just got online and seen all this and i just had to put my $.02 in here
> 
> i had heard something about a belt but never seen one. so if there is any belt around, no one is swingin enough to have it like me. so if this is the case, i am gettin on some of this "house call" "king of the Streets" "title belt"  whatever you all want to call it. let me know when and where with a little advance notice so i can pick the truck up from where i keep it and i will get it together and get my swing on!!!!
> :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


everyone was always complaining about you haveing a truck.. said it didn't count... but it does in my book.. so call me when you get back in town and we'll have some fun... :biggrin: :biggrin: bring some extra parts :biggrin:


----------



## renus

sup, rollo good to see ya at the show


----------



## gizmoispimpin

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@May 11 2006, 02:05 PM~5410364
> *dude... i know who you are.........someone passed to me that you was talking shit about wanting to hop me on the phone at the show last weekend..... i know you got dancers...lol... get your panties out a bundge .......
> *



Why would I say I would hop anyone with adancer???That's like me telling you that I heard you wanted to dance against the GREMLIN .I would know right away that someone has their wires crossed because you have a hopper!!!!!

Anyways i talked to my homies & they are ready they have 2 doubles & 2 singles.....


I let everyone know when this will go down...It will be soon!!!!


how does Charolette sound????


Jamie I know you like the sounds of that!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@May 11 2006, 02:44 PM~5410679
> *Why would I say I would hop anyone with adancer???That's like me telling you that I heard you wanted to dance against the GREMLIN .I would know right away that someone has their wires crossed because you have a hopper!!!!!
> 
> Anyways i talked to my homies & they are ready they have 2 doubles & 2 singles.....
> I let everyone know when this will go down...It will be soon!!!!
> how does Charolette sound????
> Jamie I know you like the sounds of that!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 someone must have crossed thier wires,,, thought you was building a hopper too..
just lmk. charlotte will be a great spot :biggrin:


----------



## Hang Time Mazda

haha, i like this already... giz you know me all too well, charlotte would be great, at least we have a shop to work on things in.


keep me informed, i will be on here off and on through the weekend and i will be home sunday night.


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by renus_@May 11 2006, 01:44 PM~5410676
> *sup, rollo good to see ya at the show
> *


 :thumbsup: same here renus


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by Hang Time Mazda_@May 11 2006, 02:53 PM~5410752
> *haha, i like this already... giz you know me all too well, charlotte would be great, at least we have a shop to work on things in.
> keep me informed, i will be on here off and on through the weekend and i will be home sunday night.
> *


 so next weekend???? you got a good spot in mind if giz and them want to come out too, or should i start looking???? we don't need a real big spot.. not a car show.. just a hop :biggrin: lmk


----------



## gizmoispimpin

13 user's on here right now.... :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

DON'T FORGET ABOUT WEST


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@May 11 2006, 02:57 PM~5410784
> *13 user's  on here right now.... :thumbsup:
> *



yea,, now we getting some where....... i'm still pissed i didn't make the show :angry: :angry: ... but this will make up for it :biggrin:


----------



## Hang Time Mazda

i been thinking about a place, but if its gonna be all hoppers......


we can do it out in front of my shop on the street for all i care


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by Hang Time Mazda_@May 11 2006, 03:10 PM~5410871
> *i been thinking about a place, but if its gonna be all hoppers......
> we can do it out in front of my shop on the street for all i care
> *


 sounds good.. but since we're online, i'm sure there will be a bunch of spectators.....lol........ i say we throw aliitle money in there too.. winner take all


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

id like to go see this :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

WEST NEED HELP


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@May 11 2006, 04:14 PM~5410905
> *id like to go see this :biggrin:
> *



Me too. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoispimpin

parking lot or something I think will be better...& oh yes on the $$$$$$ I don't know about winner takes all but at least individual bets...that's for sure!!


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@May 11 2006, 03:51 PM~5411107
> *parking lot or something I think will be better...& oh yes on the $$$$$$ I don't know about winner takes all but at least individual bets...that's for sure!!
> *



not working with that kind of money.. i'll bring a couple hundred,, just thought if everyone done the same , it would be worth the winners trip..other wise we're just talking a couple hundred bucks,, don't get me wrong, i'll hop for free :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:biggrin: let's have it next year for the show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 11 2006, 02:21 PM~5410956
> *WEST NEED HELP
> *



whats up what do you need


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 11 2006, 03:03 PM~5410061
> *BEST THING TO DO IS LET THIS GO BECAUSE NO NEED IN TALKING CRAP
> *



MAN, HOW LONG HAVE I KNOWN YOU?????????? YOU KNOW I AM JUST FUCKIN AROUND, SO GO UNTWIST THEM PANTIES.


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 11 2006, 04:38 PM~5411944
> *MAN, HOW LONG HAVE I KNOWN YOU?????????? YOU KNOW I AM JUST FUCKIN AROUND, SO GO UNTWIST THEM PANTIES.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 11 2006, 05:38 PM~5411944
> *MAN, HOW LONG HAVE I KNOWN YOU?????????? YOU KNOW I AM JUST FUCKIN AROUND, SO GO UNTWIST THEM PANTIES.
> *



panties ??? twisted ???
that doesnt sound confortable


----------



## 64rida

A cuple. Of hunz ill take that


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@May 11 2006, 03:59 PM~5411184
> *not working with that kind of money.. i'll bring a couple hundred,, just thought if everyone done the same , it would be worth the winners trip..other wise we're just talking a couple hundred bucks,, don't get me wrong, i'll hop for free :biggrin:
> *


hey homie what the fuck are you hitting 
with that wagon 

is the ass up or down in the pic.


----------



## PAW PAW

west ill get up with u later and for you melvin i know u r full of shit but just be happy the people around here r in to lowriders and not ricers..thay may not mean much to the people on the west coast but we r trying and thay mean alot to us...


----------



## blvddown

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 11 2006, 01:32 PM~5409921
> *WELL, THE LAST TIME I CHECKED, DROP JAW SHOWS ARE NOT LOWRIDER SHOWS.
> IM NOT SURE IF YOU KNOW YET OR NOT, BUT THERE IS A HUGE DIFFERENCE.
> *


 :thumbsup: LETS ALL MOVE TO THE CITY OF ANGELS..... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 11 2006, 10:53 PM~5412904
> *west ill get up with u later and for you melvin i know u r full of shit but just be happy the people around here r in to lowriders and not ricers..thay may not mean much to the people on the west coast but we r trying and thay mean alot to us...
> *



I was glad to see a show that was for lowriders only. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## daddyfatsacs

NO TRAILER QUEENS JAMIE


----------



## birdman8485

> _Originally posted by Hang Time Mazda_@May 11 2006, 02:10 PM~5410871
> *i been thinking about a place, but if its gonna be all hoppers......
> we can do it out in front of my shop on the street for all i care
> *


this sounds intresting :biggrin:


----------



## Hang Time Mazda

> _Originally posted by SEVENDUECE-REBIRTH_@May 12 2006, 08:36 AM~5414695
> *NO TRAILER QUEENS JAMIE
> *



hey, it wouldnt be a trailer queen if it had a good exhaust system and brakes that actually work. you know as much as anyone else who knows me that i drove that truck everywhere when it was able to drive places. 

i have drove the truck to columbia, rockingham, and greensboro before.


----------



## Hang Time Mazda

oh yeah, just keep coming up with reasons so i dont get in the hop 

LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 11 2006, 07:30 PM~5412525
> *hey homie what the fuck are you hitting
> with that wagon
> 
> is the ass up or down in the pic.
> *


 first stage of cylinder isn't even all the way out in that pic...... everyone else will see what it's hitting real soon :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by Hang Time Mazda_@May 12 2006, 09:55 AM~5415251
> *oh yeah, just keep coming up with reasons so i dont get in the hop
> 
> LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


14's
standards
bo-bo's




j/k


single, double 13's reverse , v8.. i think we should be pretty even


----------



## daddyfatsacs

im going to come up with as many excusses as i can till i get something to hop ,uhm your truck is green thats a lighter color -


----------



## KadillakKing

any more pics out there from the show?


----------



## F-YOUIMFROMUPNORTH

RUBEN.....I HAVE SOME COMPETITION FOR YOU. Ohh WAIT...yOUR NO cOMPEtITI ON FOR ME! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

someone here need to buy this car  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=253380


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by F-YOUIMFROMUPNORTH_@May 12 2006, 02:49 PM~5416619
> *RUBEN.....I HAVE SOME COMPETITION FOR YOU.  Ohh WAIT...yOUR NO cOMPEtITI ON FOR ME!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


where you from?????????????/competition??????


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

:wave:


----------



## westcoastridin

dont forget about me fuckers the lowyalty hopper is almost ready hey black magic ours is a wagon 2 the only difference between yours and ours is about 30'' :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 12 2006, 05:38 PM~5417939
> *dont forget about me fuckers the lowyalty hopper is almost ready hey black magic ours is a wagon 2 the only difference between yours and ours is about 30'' :biggrin:
> *


you must be on the downside of that :biggrin: 

lol :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@May 12 2006, 07:02 PM~5418042
> *you must be on the downside of that :biggrin:
> 
> lol :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@May 12 2006, 05:02 PM~5418042
> *you must be on the downside of that :biggrin:
> 
> lol :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@May 12 2006, 10:10 AM~5415364
> *first stage of cylinder isn't even all the way out in that pic...... everyone else will see what it's hitting real soon :biggrin:
> *


HEY MAN THAT DON'T MEAN SHIT
MY MONTE'S BACK BUMPER IS 63" OFF THE GROUND
CHINN HIGH AND I'V ONLY GOT 18'S
BUT I CAN TELL FROM THE PIC. THAT THE LOWER TRAILING ARMS ARE 
HURTING RIGHT THERE

IF YOU ARE COMING TO ATL NOT MANY DBL'S
BUT SINGLE'S IF YOU ARN'T BRINGING 55 
YOUR GOING TO HAVE A BAD DAY

I DON'T KNOW IF EVERY BODY IS JUDGING ATL ON 
WHAT WE BROUGHT TO THE SHOW BUT THEY SHOULDN'T DO THAT
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## payfred

I hate that I missed the show. Tire troubles


----------



## DemonioRojo

didu see this at the show?


----------



## DemonioRojo

here's the crowd!


----------



## DemonioRojo

thanks Ruben


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 13 2006, 12:09 AM~5419337
> *here's the crowd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I SEE PAW PAW


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

I SEE RED X'S




i see it now


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 12 2006, 07:57 PM~5418529
> *HEY MAN THAT DON'T MEAN SHIT
> MY MONTE'S BACK BUMPER IS 63" OFF THE GROUND
> CHINN HIGH AND I'V ONLY GOT 18'S
> BUT I CAN TELL FROM THE PIC. THAT THE LOWER TRAILING ARMS ARE
> HURTING RIGHT THERE
> 
> IF YOU ARE COMING TO ATL NOT MANY DBL'S
> BUT SINGLE'S IF YOU ARN'T BRINGING 55
> YOUR GOING TO HAVE A BAD DAY
> 
> I DON'T KNOW IF EVERY BODY IS JUDGING ATL ON
> WHAT WE BROUGHT TO THE SHOW BUT THEY SHOULDN'T DO THAT
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


show me something :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 13 2006, 01:14 AM~5419364
> *thanks Ruben
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ruben you need some more kids :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 12 2006, 10:14 PM~5419364
> *thanks Ruben
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RUBEN!!!!!!!!


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 13 2006, 04:43 AM~5420387
> *ruben you need some more kids :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

you need a good even number


----------



## westcoastridin




----------



## westcoastridin

me and my fam


----------



## gizmoispimpin

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 12 2006, 05:38 PM~5417939
> *dont forget about me fuckers the lowyalty hopper is almost ready hey black magic ours is a wagon 2 the only difference between yours and ours is about 30'' :biggrin:
> *


That was pretty funny :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@May 13 2006, 06:34 AM~5420530
> *That was pretty funny :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 13 2006, 06:07 AM~5420480
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my fam
> *


 :wave: when was that cadi there?


----------



## westcoastridin

> rollo when did you get this one
> 
> 
> 
> Yup..I have a black belt.......in "Keepin It Real"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@May 13 2006, 06:44 AM~5420564
> *:wave:   when was that cadi there?
> *


he was there about 6:00 pm


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> rollo when did you get this one
> Yup..I have a black belt.......in "Keepin It Real"
> :0
Click to expand...


----------



## renus

was up


----------



## Old School 1957

My 2 cents if you didn't have a car at the show shut tha f*ck up!!!If you don't have a car and all you do is talk about what you're building shut tha f*ck up,the show was off the hook,lets not loose focus of whats important here,unity.....
Man I can't sit back and take it anymore if you want to move to Cali please f*ckin go,NC doesn't need or deserve bitch ass haters....Take it to the bank cash it and buy some new threads.....For all who showed,hit switches,and rep'd the scene mad respect and one love!!!!


----------



## renus

:thumbsup:


----------



## Old School 1957

What up Renaldo!!!!


----------



## renus

chillin' homie. what u up to?


----------



## Old School 1957

Hangin out...Tha crib


----------



## renus

same here.


----------



## Old School 1957

Hit me up...What up Ruben, Los,Pawpaw, Uncle Jimmy's been on tha road again...


----------



## LOWYALTY1




----------



## renus

uncle jimmy, you check out www.ecsmagazine.com?


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@May 13 2006, 09:32 PM~5423598
> *My 2 cents if you didn't have a car at the show shut tha f*ck up!!!If you don't have a car and all you do is talk about what you're building shut tha f*ck up,the show was off the hook,lets not loose focus of whats important here,unity.....
> Man I can't sit back and take it anymore if you want to move to Cali please f*ckin go,NC doesn't need or deserve bitch ass haters....Take it to the bank cash it and buy some new threads.....For all who showed,hit switches,and rep'd the scene mad respect and one love!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@May 13 2006, 06:32 PM~5423598
> *My 2 cents if you didn't have a car at the show shut tha f*ck up!!!If you don't have a car and all you do is talk about what you're building shut tha f*ck up,the show was off the hook,lets not loose focus of whats important here,unity.....
> Man I can't sit back and take it anymore if you want to move to Cali please f*ckin go,NC doesn't need or deserve bitch ass haters....Take it to the bank cash it and buy some new threads.....For all who showed,hit switches,and rep'd the scene mad respect and one love!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: it was good meeting you


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@May 13 2006, 09:32 PM~5423598
> *My 2 cents if you didn't have a car at the show shut tha f*ck up!!!If you don't have a car and all you do is talk about what you're building shut tha f*ck up,the show was off the hook,lets not loose focus of whats important here,unity.....
> Man I can't sit back and take it anymore if you want to move to Cali please f*ckin go,NC doesn't need or deserve bitch ass haters....Take it to the bank cash it and buy some new threads.....For all who showed,hit switches,and rep'd the scene mad respect and one love!!!!
> *



You know, whats strange is, Im the only one in this topic who is talking about moving to CA, but then again, I never hated on the g'boro show, so Im sure that comment is directed towards someone else.

But whoever would hate on the Greensboro Lowrider show needs to sit back and think really hard, putting on a show cannot be easy, if it was easy there would be a show every week. You got to give it to those guys, they went out of their way just to throw that show.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by mr_luxury+May 11 2006, 12:40 PM~5409209-->
> 
> 
> 
> why wait until the end of july? bring it to the big show June 10-11
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-westcoastridin_@May 11 2006, 12:42 PM~5409224
> *to many imports @ the big show
> *


Exactly, like Carlos said. The Big Show, and all the other shows like it will always be known as import shows, 500 imports and 20 lowriders is never going to make a huge statement...

But what does make a great statement is the show that Ruben and Carlos and Im sure many others went through alot of trouble to provide for us. It was great to go to a show put on for lowriders by lowriders. Bottom line, why support shows that dont support lowriding. The Greensboro lowrider show supported lowriding. They had a famous lowrider magazine at the show, a live DJ, and full support from the crowd. The show was very organized, especially considering this was a first time thing. All they can do now is grow with it. SO seriously, instead of paying money to go to a show filled with 99% imports, save that money, put it into your car, and support the people who are supporting lowriding.

EVERYONE has to admit the show in Greensboro went well, in my opinion everyone that went to the show owes that to the people who put the show on. 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 13 2006, 01:09 AM~5419337
> *here's the crowd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 13 2006, 06:43 AM~5420387
> *ruben you need some more kids :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


don't forget about my caddy , 48 fleetline , my puppy(border collie), & a catfish :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 13 2006, 10:07 PM~5424698
> *Exactly, like Carlos said. The Big Show, and all the other shows like it will always be known as import shows, 500 imports and 20 lowriders is never going to make a huge statement...
> 
> But what does make a great statement is the show that Ruben and Carlos and Im sure many others went through alot of trouble to provide for us. It was great to go to a show put on for lowriders by lowriders. Bottom line, why support shows that dont support lowriding. The Greensboro lowrider show supported lowriding. They had a famous lowrider magazine at the show, a live DJ, and full support from the crowd. The show was very organized, especially considering this was a first time thing. All they can do now is grow with it. SO seriously, instead of paying money to go to a show filled with 99% imports, save that money, put it into your car, and support the people who are supporting lowriding.
> 
> EVERYONE has to admit the show in Greensboro went well, in my opinion everyone that went to the show owes that to the people who put the show on.
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastridin

ruben come get you car out of my diveway


----------



## westcoastridin




----------



## westcoastridin

:0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 13 2006, 10:07 PM~5424698
> *Exactly, like Carlos said. The Big Show, and all the other shows like it will always be known as import shows, 500 imports and 20 lowriders is never going to make a huge statement...
> 
> But what does make a great statement is the show that Ruben and Carlos and Im sure many others went through alot of trouble to provide for us. It was great to go to a show put on for lowriders by lowriders. Bottom line, why support shows that dont support lowriding. The Greensboro lowrider show supported lowriding. They had a famous lowrider magazine at the show, a live DJ, and full support from the crowd. The show was very organized, especially considering this was a first time thing. All they can do now is grow with it. SO seriously, instead of paying money to go to a show filled with 99% imports, save that money, put it into your car, and support the people who are supporting lowriding.
> 
> EVERYONE has to admit the show in Greensboro went well, in my opinion everyone that went to the show owes that to the people who put the show on.
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  
:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastridin

RoLLo6Fo 
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## westcoastridin

this is nice :cheesy:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@May 14 2006, 05:58 AM~5425932
> *don't forget about my caddy , 48 fleetline , my puppy(border collie), & a catfish  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


a catfish :roflmao:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 14 2006, 06:53 AM~5425979
> *RoLLo6Fo
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


good morning


----------



## LOWYALTY1

west any pictures from saturday


----------



## westcoastridin

this is all i got   

















shity pics but it was fun it was a nice cruise :biggrin: ge had 7 lolo's hiting switches all over burlington


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 14 2006, 07:52 AM~5425977
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


first hop pic i've seen.. anymore???


----------



## westcoastridin

here is a few of my pics.............................thres more >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>this way>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## westcoastridin

IMG]]







[[/IMG]img]


----------



## westcoastridin




----------



## white link 93

hey thats the mosalium cruzin :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@May 7 2006, 08:09 PM~5387465
> *StreetDreamZ says what up.  Man my homie Steve talked to homie with the vert fleetwood..   He asked him which one of the Lacs he liked to drive better and he was like  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: MY BENTLY with a stank attitude
> *



here is the real rida from the west that guy from charlotte is just a fake ass rider you get no respect from us homie and honestly i hope you dont come down here again :uh: :uh: :angry:


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 14 2006, 07:42 PM~5429235
> *here is the real rida from the west  that guy from charlotte is just a fake ass rider you get no respect from us homie and honestly i hope you dont come down here again  :uh:  :uh:  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i love that pic


----------



## Hang Time Mazda

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 14 2006, 08:42 PM~5429235
> *here is the real rida from the west  that guy from charlotte is just a fake ass rider you get no respect from us homie and honestly i hope you dont come down here again  :uh:  :uh:  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man, i am glad more people are realizing that about him. that kid isnt shit and doesnt know what he has, and thinks that his shit doesnt stink.

no likes him or has ever liked him.


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by Hang Time Mazda_@May 14 2006, 08:20 PM~5429411
> *man, i am glad more people are realizing that about him. that kid isnt shit and doesnt know what he has, and thinks that his shit doesnt stink.
> 
> no likes him or has ever liked him.
> *



yea he was an ass in greensboro


----------



## westcoastridin

YOU KNOW WHATS FUNNY THIS GUY BOUGHT 2 TWO DOOR CADI'S WITCH HE PROBOBLY SPENT ABOUT 100 G'S OR CLOSE TO IT BUT HE WANTED TO GET IN FREE @ THE SHOW LIKE HE WAS FUCKING ROYALTY OR SOMETHING WHAT IS 30$ TO MUCH FOR HIM :uh:


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 14 2006, 09:27 PM~5429818
> *YOU KNOW WHATS FUNNY THIS GUY BOUGHT 2  TWO DOOR CADI'S WITCH HE PROBOBLY SPENT ABOUT 100 G'S OR CLOSE TO IT BUT HE WANTED TO GET IN  FREE @ THE SHOW LIKE HE WAS FUCKING ROYALTY OR SOMETHING  WHAT IS 30$ TO MUCH FOR HIM :uh:
> *



PEGGGG WHAT THE HELL??
(sorry been looking at king of the hill..lol)


----------



## juiced 64

yeah that guy seemed like an ass to me too, he was stuck up. THe rumor I heard is that he spent $120,000 for the vert, and $60,000 for the 2 door hardtop. I dont care how much money he has he aint no real rider.


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@May 14 2006, 08:36 PM~5429874
> * he aint no real rider.
> *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@May 14 2006, 11:36 PM~5429874
> *yeah that guy seemed like an ass to me too, he was stuck up.  THe rumor I heard is that he spent $120,000 for the vert, and $60,000 for the 2 door hardtop.  I dont care how much money he has he aint no real rider.
> *


You heard a bad rumor, he didnt pay anywhere close to those prices, I know the person who sold the cars, Im sure he would have liked to have made that much money.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 14 2006, 11:27 PM~5429818
> *HE WANTED TO GET IN  FREE @ THE SHOW LIKE HE WAS FUCKING ROYALTY OR SOMETHING  WHAT IS 30$ TO MUCH FOR HIM :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

WTF??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## juiced 64

Cool, I hope he didnt pay that much. That was just what I overheard somebody saying at the show.


----------



## illholla

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 14 2006, 10:58 PM~5429938
> *You heard a bad rumor, he didnt pay anywhere close to those prices, I know the person who sold the cars, Im sure he would have liked to have made that much money.
> *


 what did he pay for it ?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by illholla_@May 15 2006, 12:31 AM~5430084
> *what did he pay for it ?
> *


 :nono: 

Thats no ones business honestly, including mine. The only reason I know is because a friend of mine owns the shop where the cars were built.

I think everyone is way too deep in the guys business, people want to ask too many questions, I dont know the guy that bought them, but I will say if people keep asking him over and over how much he paid, that will get on someone nerves fast. 

A good rule of thumb, dont ask what something costs unless you plan on buying it, otherwise its no ones business.


Another FACT here is, people have been wanting to talk shit about these cars because they might not like the new owner of the cars, thats cool and all, but dont down the cars just because you dont like the owner or because you cant afford them.


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

relax.....is he your boy friend or something :0


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 14 2006, 10:37 PM~5430307
> *:nono:
> 
> Thats no ones business honestly, including mine. The only reason I know is because a friend of mine owns the shop where the cars were built.
> 
> I think everyone is way too deep in the guys business, people want to ask too many questions, I dont know the guy that bought them, but I will say if people keep asking him over and over how much he paid, that will get on someone nerves fast.
> 
> A good rule of thumb, dont ask what something costs unless you plan on buying it, otherwise its no ones business.
> Another FACT here is, people have been wanting to talk shit about these cars because they might not like the new owner of the cars, thats cool and all, but dont down the cars just because you dont like the owner or because you cant afford them.
> *


i dont think anyone here is talking shit about the cars the cars are bad ass thats true and i honestly dont care how much he paid for them what really gets me is this




Man my homie Steve talked to homie with the vert fleetwood.. He asked him which one of the Lacs he liked to drive better and he was like :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: MY BENTLY with a stank attitude


----------



## gonze704

why are all of you on his nuts so bad it seems like this hole topic has gone to talking shit about buddy. he hasn't done nothing to you people and hasn't talked anyshit about none of you so how did this all come about


----------



## PAW PAW

THE GUYS GOT MONEY A GUESS HE CAN ACT ANY WAY HE WOULD LIKE TO WE DONT HAVE TO CARE HOW HE ACTS OR WHAT HE HAS GOT I KNOW I DONT


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 15 2006, 07:11 AM~5431438
> *THE GUYS GOT MONEY A GUESS HE CAN ACT ANY WAY HE  WOULD LIKE TO  WE DONT HAVE TO CARE HOW HE ACTS OR WHAT HE HAS GOT I KNOW I DONT
> *


yeah your right paw paw it just sucks that he would say some shit like that i feel like he does't respect the cars or the amount of work that it took to bulid this cars i think he takes lowriding as a joke but your right i should just mind my own and not care about that so thats what i'll do


----------



## PAW PAW

I DILL WITH PEOPLE EVERY DAY THAT THAY SPEND 6 OR 7 K ON WHEELS WITH ME AND THEN THAY CALL BACK 1 OR 2 MONTHS LATER AND TELL ME THAY HIT A CURB AND ACT LIKE IT IS NOTHING SO I HAVE TOOK NOT THAY THESE PEOPLE WITH MONEY R IN THERE OWN LITTLE WORLD AND ANY WITH LESS IS UNDER THEM SO I JUST ACT LIKE I DONT CARE ABOUT THEM OR WHAT THAY HAVE MY 2 CENTS


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 15 2006, 07:56 AM~5431644
> *I DILL WITH PEOPLE EVERY DAY THAT  THAY SPEND 6 OR 7 K ON WHEELS WITH ME AND THEN THAY CALL BACK 1 OR 2 MONTHS LATER AND TELL ME THAY HIT A CURB AND ACT LIKE IT IS NOTHING SO I HAVE TOOK NOT THAY THESE PEOPLE WITH MONEY R IN THERE OWN LITTLE WORLD AND ANY WITH LESS IS UNDER THEM SO I JUST ACT LIKE I DONT CARE ABOUT THEM OR WHAT THAY HAVE MY 2 CENTS
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAW PAW

:wave: :wave: WEST


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@May 15 2006, 07:10 AM~5431101
> *relax.....is he your boy friend or something :0
> *


you need to chill with comments like that.............




I dont know the guy that owns the cars now, I am just making a point. If the guy acts shitty to other people then thats his problem, life is too short.


I might talk alot of shit, but its all in good fun, I got respect for all you guys, and in person I show that respect. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 15 2006, 10:11 AM~5431438
> *THE GUYS GOT MONEY A GUESS HE CAN ACT ANY WAY HE  WOULD LIKE TO  WE DONT HAVE TO CARE HOW HE ACTS OR WHAT HE HAS GOT I KNOW I DONT
> *



OK KELLY. IM GOING TO BRING OUT ONE OF YOUR SAYINGS...



"CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG" :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 15 2006, 08:45 AM~5431850
> *OK KELLY. IM GOING TO BRING OUT ONE OF YOUR SAYINGS...
> "CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG"  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## westcoastridin

PANCHO CAN YOU CALL ME


----------



## mylowrider88




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 15 2006, 11:50 AM~5431869
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 

whats up yall <------ (nc talk, yall hahahaha)


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@May 15 2006, 11:51 AM~5431878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



is that thing weighted with lead???????????????????


:rofl: :rofl: :around: :around:


----------



## mylowrider88

paw paw


----------



## mylowrider88

:0 shit


----------



## mylowrider88

for sale


----------



## mylowrider88

friends ride


----------



## mylowrider88




----------



## mylowrider88




----------



## mylowrider88




----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 15 2006, 09:45 AM~5431850
> *OK KELLY. IM GOING TO BRING OUT ONE OF YOUR SAYINGS...
> "CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG"  :biggrin:
> *



:buttkick: 
what fun is that?







:wave:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by mr_brougham_@May 15 2006, 12:29 PM~5432053
> *:buttkick:
> what fun is that?
> :wave:
> *



damnit, did you change your name again????????? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@May 14 2006, 11:36 PM~5429874
> *yeah that guy seemed like an ass to me too, he was stuck up.  THe rumor I heard is that he spent $120,000 for the vert, and $60,000 for the 2 door hardtop.  I dont care how much money he has he aint no real rider.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: IM SURE HE DIDNT MAKE THAT MONEY SELLIN TACO EITHER


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 15 2006, 10:32 AM~5432064
> *damnit, did you change your name again?????????  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



damn i didnt even see they done it yet
:biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@May 15 2006, 09:59 AM~5431922
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale
> *


seen you rollin on the interstate sat.. looked good with the nose all in the air :biggrin:


----------



## mylowrider88

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@May 15 2006, 11:44 AM~5432428
> *seen you rollin on the interstate sat.. looked good with the nose all in the air :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 15 2006, 08:43 AM~5431841
> *you need to chill with comments like that.............
> *


didnt mean to offend your sexuality :0


----------



## jbfletch77

WAZ GOOD BIOTCHES!!!!!!!!!! ANOTHER MEMBER OF LOWYALTY REPPIN! RUBEN...YOU NEED TO HURRY UP SO I CAN START WORKING ON THAT '51 cHEVY AND GIVE MY GIRL MY 64.........


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@May 15 2006, 03:16 PM~5432883
> *didnt mean to offend your sexuality :0
> *



wow, like I said, you need to watch the bullshit comments.


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 15 2006, 12:21 PM~5432938
> *wow, like I said, you need to watch the bullshit comments.
> *


stop taking shit so serious lil man......damn


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@May 15 2006, 03:21 PM~5432930
> *WAZ GOOD BIOTCHES!!!!!!!!!!  ANOTHER MEMBER OF LOWYALTY REPPIN!  RUBEN...YOU NEED TO HURRY UP SO I CAN START WORKING ON THAT '51 cHEVY AND GIVE MY GIRL MY 64.........
> *


DAM IS THAT YOU GIRL FLETCH :thumbsup: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## jbfletch77

That was one of them. I took that picture the edge of my bed with my phone. But you saw my other my main girl at the show.


----------



## jbfletch77

A Paw Paw. These are the 5.20's I had before 2 days before the show. I busted my front tire before the show and had to switch my shit out.


----------



## jbfletch77

This is my girl.......


----------



## turnin-heads

damn


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@May 15 2006, 03:22 PM~5432948
> *stop taking shit so serious lil man......damn
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

IM JUST FUCKING AROUND.............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jbfletch77

Some nice Caddy's


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 15 2006, 01:06 PM~5433144
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> IM JUST FUCKING AROUND.............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jbfletch77

You already seen my bitch at the show. Bout to put a nice 3 pump setup on this.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@May 15 2006, 03:57 PM~5433073
> *A Paw Paw.  These are the 5.20's I had before 2 days before the show.  I busted my front tire before the show and had to switch my shit out.
> *



what size 5.20? I got a few I would sell for the right price. I got the OG ones.


----------



## jbfletch77

I have the 1 3/8" white wall


----------



## jbfletch77

14"s


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@May 15 2006, 04:31 PM~5433258
> *I have the 1 3/8" white wall
> *


Ohh hell no, I only got 1/2".


----------



## jbfletch77

How many do you have?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@May 15 2006, 11:59 AM~5431922
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for sale
> *


Nice looking cutty :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@May 15 2006, 04:45 PM~5433326
> *How many do you have?
> *



I got 7 sets all NOS, the original Premium Sportways, but I would only sell a couple of tires, Im not interested in selling a full set. If I did, the money would have to be right.


----------



## jbfletch77

pancho whats up with that for sale sign in the botom of that picture


----------



## mylowrider88

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 15 2006, 03:35 PM~5433580
> *Nice looking cutty :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## mylowrider88

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@May 15 2006, 03:51 PM~5433669
> *pancho whats up with that for sale sign in the botom of that picture
> *


 :biggrin: just playing


----------



## SiK RyDa

heres a d/l link to 10 of my videos from the show in it.

you will need high speed internet, quick time, and a program to unzip it. 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=B7BRRH64

click link then allow the counter to countdown 45 seconds before your able to start the d/l

enjoy!


----------



## westcoastridin

old school look at this :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PAW PAW

GETTING VERY CLOSE WEST


----------



## Old School 1957

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 16 2006, 07:28 AM~5436667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old school look at this  :biggrin:
> *


Oh naw man that ain't right :0 :0


----------



## jbfletch77

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 16 2006, 08:27 AM~5436791
> *GETTING VERY CLOSE WEST
> *


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:wave: :wave:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 16 2006, 05:27 AM~5436791
> *GETTING VERY CLOSE WEST
> *


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@May 16 2006, 06:50 AM~5437031
> *Oh naw man that ain't right :0  :0
> *



whats up man well i think the guy is bull shiting me i was over there last night and now he does't want the cadi and he wont tell me what he wants :angry: :angry: :buttkick:


----------



## PAW PAW

WEST I THINKING YES MIGHT BE THE ANSWER


----------



## Old School 1957

Man I was hoping to see that one again....What up Rydizzle...
People be BS'n way to much ya know...


----------



## PAW PAW

:twak: :twak: NO CADI


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 16 2006, 08:35 AM~5437505
> *:twak:  :twak: NO CADI
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## westcoastridin

:biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Whatz that deal oldschool :biggrin: 


===========================


----------



## PAW PAW

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mylowrider88

:tongue:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

mylowrider88 my friend be there tomorrow (((towncar)))


----------



## renus

:0 :0 :0


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

OBSESSION JUST PASSING THROUGH SAYING WHAT'S UP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 16 2006, 07:39 PM~5441498
> *OBSESSION JUST PASSING THROUGH SAYING WHAT'S UP!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

:0


----------



## westcoastridin

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GOOT




----------



## 83Coupe




----------



## PAW PAW

WEST R U THERE


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 83Coupe_@May 17 2006, 09:56 AM~5443710
> *
> *


----------



## mylowrider88

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@May 16 2006, 06:43 PM~5440745
> *mylowrider88 my friend be there tomorrow (((towncar)))
> *


orale


----------



## JohnRayFishbone

Good job guys. Im glad that was deleted. That Old School guy thinks he's so great cause he rolls his cars and reps. I'd much rather spend 10 years building a car to perfection even if I never roll. Who would be proud of the amatuer stuff that he's had. Right Melvin. I know you know the deal. 

And OMG i had no idea Paw Paw was NOSY?!!!? I am in total shock....CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for the heads up. :angel:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 17 2006, 06:58 AM~5443716
> *WEST R U THERE
> *


im here :wave: :wave:


----------



## JohnRayFishbone

Hey Paw Paw


----------



## PAW PAW

IS THAT U UNCLE JOHN MY LITTLE GIRL ASK ME THE OTHER DAY WERE YOU R AT I TOLD HER YOU WOULD BE OUT SOON


----------



## Guest

CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG?


----------



## turnin-heads

morning fuckerz :wave:


----------



## JohnRayFishbone

Who in the hell is uncle jimmy

This is John Ray 
Your old bass fishin buddy Member me and you and ricky would go down by pole cat crick and get them big mouth bass and skin em and et them suckers :barf: :barf:


----------



## JohnRayFishbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 17 2006, 07:49 AM~5443942
> *CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG?
> *


Thats right melvin
Keep it real and say no to haterade OLD SCHOOL!!!

Hows that damn pacer your buildin tattooooo67?

You like to fish? 
:cheesy:


----------



## westcoastridin

OK I THINK EVERY BODY GOT IT OUT OF THEIR SYSTEM NOW IF YOU 
GUYS WILL JUST CHILL OUT BECAUSE IF THEY DELETE THIS TOPIC IM KICKING SOME ASS :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

SORRY WEST


----------



## pink63impala

IS THERE SOME PAGES MISSING HERE?Y


----------



## JohnRayFishbone

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 17 2006, 08:07 AM~5444026
> *OK I THINK EVERY BODY GOT IT OUT OF THEIR SYSTEM NOW IF YOU
> GUYS WILL JUST CHILL OUT  BECAUSE IF THEY DELETE THIS TOPIC IM KICKING SOME ASS :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *


You are right. In fact I feel really bad about being so mean to Old School, I'm going to have prayer meeting at my house tonight. I'm gonna get together with my wife and my 2 girlfriends and we are going to ask forgivness. Actually OLD SCHOOL as a token of my true repentance, you can come too. But only on one of them. 

Ill be praying for each and every one of you kids on the playground. God bless.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 17 2006, 11:07 AM~5444026
> *OK I THINK EVERY BODY GOT IT OUT OF THEIR SYSTEM NOW IF YOU
> GUYS WILL JUST CHILL OUT  BECAUSE IF THEY DELETE THIS TOPIC IM KICKING SOME ASS :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *


I think the crazyness is over with now. :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by JohnRayFishbone_@May 17 2006, 12:38 PM~5444506
> *You are right.  In fact I feel really bad about being so mean to Old School, I'm going to have prayer meeting at my house tonight.  I'm gonna get together with my wife and my 2 girlfriends and we are going to ask forgivness.  Actually OLD SCHOOL as a token of my true repentance, you can come too.  But only on one of them.
> 
> Ill be praying for each and every one of you kids on the playground.  God bless.
> *


AMEN


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JohnRayFishbone_@May 17 2006, 12:38 PM~5444506
> *you can come too.  But only on one of them.
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## westcoastridin

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## turnin-heads

"QUOTE" You are right. In fact I feel really bad about being so mean to Old School, I'm going to have prayer meeting at my house tonight. I'm gonna get together with my wife and my 2 girlfriends and we are going to ask forgivness. Actually OLD SCHOOL as a token of my true repentance, you can come too. But only on one of them. 

Ill be praying for each and every one of you kids on the playground. God bless.
"QUOTE"


:thumbsup:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

man i've missed alot on here


----------



## Old School 1957

Naw its all good Melvin, but what kind of price you got on some Impala parts and I want the Lolo hookup you were talking about...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@May 17 2006, 01:51 PM~5444921
> *Naw its all good Melvin, but what kind of price you got on some Impala parts and I want the Lolo hookup you were talking about...
> *


----------



## westcoastridin

FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK JUST GOT HOME FOR LUNCH AND SOMEONE STOLD MY DIRT BIKE 2001 SUZUKI 650 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :banghead: :banghead: :tears: :angry: :machinegun:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 17 2006, 02:02 PM~5444999
> *FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK JUST GOT HOME  FOR LUNCH  AND SOMEONE  STOLD MY DIRT BIKE  2001 SUZUKI 650 :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :tears:  :angry:  :machinegun:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :tears: :tears: :tears: :guns:


----------



## hataposer

what up mell i guess its all good now call me later sorry to hear about the dirt bike i hata theif tooooo ..........


----------



## mylowrider88

:buttkick:


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 17 2006, 12:02 PM~5444999
> *FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK JUST GOT HOME  FOR LUNCH  AND SOMEONE  STOLD MY DIRT BIKE  2001 SUZUKI 650 :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :tears:  :angry:  :machinegun:
> *





damn dude.. 
maybe they will hit a cloths line.. then get hit by the city bus


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by mr_brougham_@May 17 2006, 02:59 PM~5445300
> *damn dude..
> maybe they will hit a cloths line.. then get hit by the city bus
> *



Now that would be funny, steal someones dirtbike, then get clotheslined, buy a clothesline.


----------



## turnin-heads

hey dont forget about the bus


----------



## westcoastridin

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo




----------



## pink63impala

who the hell is melvin?
sorry to hear about your bike. it would make me sick to come home to that


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 17 2006, 01:02 PM~5444999
> *FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK JUST GOT HOME  FOR LUNCH  AND SOMEONE  STOLD MY DIRT BIKE  2001 SUZUKI 650 :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :tears:  :angry:  :machinegun:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 17 2006, 02:58 PM~5446406
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


if you find out who took it ill come up there and we can go kick some arse


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@May 17 2006, 04:47 PM~5447060
> *if you find out who took it ill come up there and we can go kick some arse
> *


hell yeah :guns: :buttkick: :twak: :machinegun: :burn: :biggrin:


----------



## wtpoorboync

wassup fellow brothers :biggrin: thats fucked up about the bike :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: maybe you will see someone riding the mutha f%*#$r so you can mess his world up


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 17 2006, 05:30 PM~5447215
> *hell yeah  :guns:  :buttkick:  :twak:  :machinegun:  :burn:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@May 17 2006, 05:49 PM~5447305
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 thats a new one


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

FUCK IT JUST GO STEAL SOME ONE ELSE'S


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 17 2006, 07:23 PM~5447520
> *FUCK IT JUST GO STEAL SOME ONE ELSE'S
> *



haha


----------



## PAW PAW

west found the new project so lets do this this weekend


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow221.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
at the show


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@May 17 2006, 08:16 PM~5447772
> *http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow221.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> at the show
> *




lord help me... milk done her goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood
:biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow163.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow159.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## turnin-heads

wish there was some pictures of everyone out there 3 wheeling.. that shit was hott.. (well from what I could see over the front fender, haha)


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

WHAT THE HELL IS MY WIFE DOING IN THE BACK 
OF HIS CAR


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow001.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow106.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow162.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow025.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@May 17 2006, 08:38 PM~5447865
> *http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow162.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> *



hottts damn its bacccckstreet passssssion
:biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow047.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow010.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow002.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

i put some more tomorrow


----------



## jbfletch77

West you are so stupid. You still live in Durham asshole.......


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/9c4286c8.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/33f3240e.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/daf750d4.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/5588d11d.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/b406cbec.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/4ca04be9.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/3ca52d4c.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/7ffdc1ec.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/6407bce4.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/c09efa9a.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/3ad3c123.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/876f5e21.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/d82ce60e.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## jbfletch77

That last chick has a bigger stomach than mine!


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/dcd698e5.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/dc35bb6a.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/84b2ea35.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@May 17 2006, 10:11 PM~5448058
> *That last chick has a bigger stomach than mine!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/37c318bd.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/a6954710.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## jbfletch77

Hey West...Let's go get those fuckers that stole your dirtbike. One for me and one for you.........


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/9a2eb98b.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/4520cd99.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/71844392.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/cfd3a876.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/f48506c4.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/9b8af418.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/3c51c2b0.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/cbaffa6c.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/75f8abcf.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/6ff0399b.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/08701d88.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@May 17 2006, 08:18 PM~5448130
> *Hey West...Let's go get those fuckers that stole your dirtbike.  One for me and one for you.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



FUCK THAT I LIKE BEING FREE I THINK WE CAN LET IT GO


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/7df9a252.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/49e03beb.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/d38a477e.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/f53de9ac.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow196.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow198.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow199.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow203.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow205.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow206.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow207.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow210.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow213.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow214.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow215.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow219.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow222.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow229.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow230.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow241.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/c21143ce.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/39c19cf0.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/134903aa.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow140.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow247.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow248.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow255.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow234.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
me & Gilbert from Street Low


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow187.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
my wife & west's wife


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/134ee705.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/6eaa7cf5.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/570d2838.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/c3a7a29c.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/30b5e908.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/f2e73853.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/4f212460.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/7fabf5d1.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/21e0a52f.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/0e55e72b.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/2eb3f6fa.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

what's up gismoispimpin (boogeyman)


----------



## gizmoispimpin

:wave:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

what do you think about the pictures?


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 17 2006, 06:08 PM~5447425
> *thats a new one
> *


"there's more where that came from if you go to the school dance with me"......"NAPOLEON DYNAMITE"


----------



## westcoastridin

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/f2e73853.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow156.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow158.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow165.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow166.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow168.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow170.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow171.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow188.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow190.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow191.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

CINCO DE MAYO 2006


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow073.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow074.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow076.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## westcoastridin

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PAW PAW

IS THAT RUBEN GETTING DOWN


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 18 2006, 08:20 AM~5449784
> *IS THAT RUBEN GETTING DOWN
> *



I seen him out there doing head spins like a pro. :0


----------



## PAW PAW

I KNEW THAT WAS HIM :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE DANCE MOVES RUBEN


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow193.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/PAWPAW1.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 18 2006, 08:28 AM~5449816
> *I KNEW THAT WAS HIM :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: NICE DANCE MOVES RUBEN
> *


NEXT YEAR PAW PAW IS YOUR TURN TO DANCE


----------



## gizmoispimpin

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@May 18 2006, 05:36 AM~5449555
> *what do you think about the pictures?
> *



look's good but you look tired in a couple of them  ...long weekend huh??


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@May 18 2006, 06:20 AM~5449605
> *http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow165.jpg[/img]]My Webpage[/URL
> *http://[img





damn thats a sexy driver, *ME* :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@May 18 2006, 09:03 AM~5449914
> *look's good but you look tired in a couple of them  ...long weekend huh??
> *


next year gismoispimpin lets have a cookout before the show


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by mr_brougham_@May 18 2006, 09:21 AM~5449977
> *damn thats a sexy driver, ME  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


watch out :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Ruben, take my advice........wear sunscreen.


Trust me, you know how pale I am, getting burned is not fun.


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 18 2006, 10:03 AM~5451014
> *Ruben, take my advice........wear sunscreen.
> Trust me, you know how pale I am, getting burned is not fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PAW PAW

WHEN IS THE STREET LOW VIDEO COMEING OUT


----------



## turnin-heads

October I think


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 18 2006, 01:38 PM~5451238
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Last year at the LRM Fontana show, I got so burnt, I had spent a week in LA before the show, didnt really get burnt or anything, so I didnt wear any sunscreen at the show.

well, the flight left at midnight after the show, i could tell i was sun burned bad, by the time we got to the connecting flight a few hours later, my face and head had blisters and they had stuff running out of them. i had to go to the doctor and get medicine that shit was bad.


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 18 2006, 12:58 PM~5452071
> *Last year at the LRM Fontana show, I got so burnt, I had spent a week in LA before the show, didnt really get burnt or anything, so I didnt wear any sunscreen at the show.
> 
> well, the flight left at midnight after the show, i could tell i was sun burned bad, by the time we got to the connecting flight a few hours later, my face and head had blisters and they had stuff running out of them. i had to go to the doctor and get medicine that shit was bad.
> *


 :burn: :burn: :burn: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KadillakKing

> http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow166.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> 
> 
> 
> that blu kadi is nice.... :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

I BURN ALOT


----------



## KadillakKing

now i need new tires


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 18 2006, 03:50 PM~5452358
> *I BURN ALOT
> *



Me too. 



uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: 




:biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

WEST CALL ME NEED TO COME SEE YOU SAT


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow166.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> that blu kadi is nice.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see you next year :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d187/losangelesrida/Picture161.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## mylowrider88




----------



## RoLLo6Fo

:dunno:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 18 2006, 02:29 PM~5452713
> *WEST CALL ME NEED TO COME SEE YOU SAT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

rollo6fo you like just like him :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/1805146.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@May 18 2006, 05:24 PM~5452684
> *Me too.
> uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> :biggrin:
> *


most honkys just turn red


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@May 18 2006, 05:40 PM~5453830
> *rollo6fo  you like just like him :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/1805146.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> *


you dumbass :roflmao:


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@May 18 2006, 05:41 PM~5452807
> *see you next year :biggrin:
> *


only way you won't see me next yr, is if i don't make it back from Iraq!!!


----------



## westcoastridin

ruben you forgot your [email protected] my house :0


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@May 18 2006, 08:17 PM~5454015
> *you dumbass :roflmao:
> *


my badddddddddddddddddddddddddd dumbass ( look like him) :dunno: :twak:


----------



## KadillakKing

:roflmao:


----------



## turnin-heads

lol


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 18 2006, 06:24 PM~5454061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruben you forgot your [email protected] my house :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/post-6-1077257597.jpg[/img]]My Webpage :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow178.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow252.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 18 2006, 06:24 PM~5454061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruben you forgot your [email protected] my house :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KadillakKing

still can't get that damn kadi to stand a 3


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@May 18 2006, 09:32 PM~5454110
> *http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/post-6-1077257597.jpg[/img]]My Webpage :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 DAMN


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@May 18 2006, 07:32 PM~5454110
> *http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/post-6-1077257597.jpg[/img]]My Webpage :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



lord help me


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@May 18 2006, 06:27 PM~5454082
> *my badddddddddddddddddddddddddd dumbass ( look like him) :dunno:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jbfletch77

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I hate when Ruben leaves his shit all over the place.....That license is funny as lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/post-6-1077257796.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/post-6-1077257597.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## LOWYALTY1

what's up manuel


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/drunk.jpg[/img]]My Webpagecarlos you need to go home


----------



## LOWYALTY1

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/carlosID.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

:roflmao:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@May 18 2006, 08:27 PM~5454687
> *http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/carlosID.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :angry:


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@May 18 2006, 08:00 PM~5453946
> *most honkys just turn red
> *



I wasnt talking about my skin. :biggrin:


----------



## mylowrider88

ruben call me


----------



## PAW PAW

PONCHO R YOU AT WORK


----------



## Ashleigh

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@May 18 2006, 08:27 PM~5454687
> *http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/carlosID.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> *


LOWYALTY, if you just use the code that starts with , it will eliminate the [url] part ;)
[img]http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/carlosID.jpg


----------



## jbfletch77

Pancho..........I need some stuff. I need reverse deep cups, 2 13" marzchochi heads, 8" cylinders, 14"cylinders, regular deep cups, power balls, switch cord, carling switches, and 2 accumulators

Fletch
919-358-3002


----------



## LOWYALTY1

[/IMG]


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1




----------



## PAW PAW

RUBEN GET TO WORKING ON YOUR CAR TIME IS A WASTING


----------



## mylowrider88

what up ruben :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

SOMEBODY HELP THAT GIRL OUT OF HIS TRUNK

LOL LOL


----------



## wtpoorboync

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 19 2006, 07:13 PM~5459651
> *SOMEBODY HELP THAT GIRL OUT OF HIS TRUNK
> 
> LOL  LOL
> *


forget that climb in there wid her for "some bump in da trunk " lol


----------



## turnin-heads

i would have to agree.. I'm get in there with her


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C.

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@May 18 2006, 08:32 PM~5454110
> *http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/post-6-1077257597.jpg[/img]]My Webpage :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


uyu yui


----------



## westcoastridin

paw paw im on the way


----------



## westcoastridin

the wagon is coming home :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

sellin the wagon paw paw
nice stack..

that model is definately on TIME


----------



## PAW PAW

r u ready west


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 19 2006, 08:53 PM~5461214
> *r u ready west
> *


hell yeah :around: :cheesy: :around: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

i'm ready :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@May 20 2006, 03:22 AM~5462288
> *i'm ready :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## westcoastridin

paw paw im living the house now :around: :around:   :cheesy:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

mr money bags :0


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@May 20 2006, 06:14 AM~5462613
> *mr money bags :0
> *


:nono: :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

west r u here yet :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

should i paint my frame gloss black or satin black


----------



## westcoastridin

paw paw it looks better in my diveway :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

how many cars you got now fool :0


----------



## westcoastridin

now i only got 2 loves in my life my 64 rag and my 63 wagon :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 20 2006, 12:54 PM~5463878
> *now i only got 2 loves in my life my 64 rag and my 63 wagon :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: cadi gone?


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@May 20 2006, 01:58 PM~5464095
> *:thumbsup:  cadi gone?
> *


 :angry: not yet but i hope it will be soon :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 20 2006, 02:19 PM~5464204
> *:angry: not yet but i hope it will be soon :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: WHAT YOU BUILDING NOW PAW PAW?


----------



## elsylient

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@May 19 2006, 11:35 AM~5457346
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


she looks sad .
maybe cause there is no more jugo for her.


----------



## PAW PAW

all chrome glasshouse hopper


----------



## PAW PAW

i would like to thank old school for help me today with my new project ill try to get pic up later but today could not of happen if it was not for west and the old school transport team and yes that mean you to john thanks again


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW+May 20 2006, 09:16 PM~5465179-->
> 
> 
> 
> i would like to thank old school for help me today with my new project ill try to get pic up later but today could not of happen if it was not for west and the old school transport team and yes that mean you to john thanks again
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mean this car..............................
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@May 13 2006, 03:38 PM~5421918
> *PROJECT FOR SALE.
> 
> 1976 CAPRICE. 60's Corvette 350/350hp with TH-350 trans.Painted HOK Kandy Magenta. Engine has March brackets, chrome steel pulleys, Demon carb, polished intake, billet Pertronix HEI distributer, your basic chrome dressup kit, chrome oil pan, chrome dip sticks for engine and trans, edelbrock high output fuel pump, braided stainless plug wires etc etc etc, just like you see it in the pics.
> 
> Frame is mildly reinforced and molded on the bottom side, the front x-member is molded also. Chrome suspension includes, upper and lower arms, sway bar, rear end and a few more chrome parts here and there. And yes the a-arms were done about 7 years ago, so they are done the old way.   The cylinders and deep cups are chrome from Homies Hydraulics.
> 
> All the front end trim is chromed (even the plastic) except the grill, the original grill was broken by UPS (aint they nice). But all the other stuff is chrome eyebrows, headlight bezels and trim, and has been sitting in boxes. Hood hinges and hood springs are chrome, hood latch is chrome, radiator hold down is chromed. Taillight bezels and license plate frame is chromed.
> 
> The bodywork need to be done to the car, the body is solid except for rust under both quarter windows, the passenger side is the worst, it has holes rusted though, but its not the end of the world, the floors are solid, the trunk floors are solid, the firewall has been shaved, needs some finish work and primer to the firewall, but other than that its clean.
> 
> The interior needs to be redone, and the body needs to be put back on the frame. All the parts are there for the car, there are many extras, I am sure I am leaving out alot of parts, but if anyone is seriously interested PM me, we can work out more details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Guest

:biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

at the show
:biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by mr_brougham_@May 20 2006, 11:05 PM~5465776
> *at the show
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 20 2006, 09:56 PM~5465340
> *you mean this car..............................
> *


yep that is the one


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Nice Paw Paw.. I saw that car in Pigeon Forge years ago... It was real clean!
What's Kevin going to build now? Just bikes?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 21 2006, 09:39 PM~5469373
> *Nice Paw Paw.. I saw that car in Pigeon Forge years ago... It was real clean!
> What's Kevin going to build now?  Just bikes?
> *


He has his sites set on something.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Did that 60 vert ever get built?


----------



## westcoastridin

IT WAS NICE RIDIN THE WAGON TODAY


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 21 2006, 10:44 PM~5469713
> *Did that 60 vert ever get built?
> *


No, but it will one day.


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 21 2006, 10:55 PM~5469800
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT WAS NICE RIDIN THE WAGON TODAY
> *


iam glad you and your family r having fun with it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mylowrider88

ruben u ready to go to DC this saturday


----------



## westcoastridin

paw paw time to change your avator pic :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

west u got the wagon now?


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 22 2006, 03:04 PM~5473699
> *paw paw time to change your avator pic :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAW PAW

HOWS THAT ONE


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 22 2006, 12:57 PM~5474101
> *YES SIR :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


he meant....get his damn car out of your pic :biggrin:


----------



## lor1der

which hotel are you all staying at that is going to the dc picnic this weekend. what time do you think youll be there on saturday


nice wagon west 
i love that color green :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@May 22 2006, 06:09 PM~5475525
> *he meant....get his damn car out of your pic :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by lor1der_@May 22 2006, 06:26 PM~5475670
> *which hotel are you all staying at that is going to the dc picnic this weekend. what time do you think youll be there on saturday
> nice wagon west
> i love that color green :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


around 12 about the hotels????i don't know yet


----------



## LOWYALTY1

some good times in the 64


----------



## westcoastridin




----------



## westcoastridin




----------



## westcoastridin




----------



## westcoastridin




----------



## westcoastridin




----------



## the GRINCH

hey west you want a matching combo ? how bout a candy green 64 wagon and a 63 ss 409 vert to go with your vert and wagon combo :biggrin: i can get you in both of them if you want to be a real baller


----------



## westcoastridin

well im no baller but i will like to have that 63 vert


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 22 2006, 11:21 PM~5477699
> *well im no baller but i will like to have that 63 vert
> *


thats all you want is a 63 vert hell i got verts of different years 60 , 62 , 63 ,2-64s also got some old school verts 54 ford and newly aquired 50 ford vert 1 owner :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:wave:


----------



## westcoastridin

i better wait i dont have the room or the money now to buy anything else but i will be calling you in a few months


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@May 22 2006, 12:23 PM~5473180
> *ruben u ready to go to DC this saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i'm ready too we're taking white caddy, red caddy, blue caddy, gold caddy, s-10 ,el camino, 63 wagon


----------



## PAW PAW

ruben dont you need wheels to go :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

the adex looks better paw paw :biggrin:


----------



## SiK RyDa

sup fellas... just droppin in to drop this video I made of all the pics I took from the show

I took all my pics and made it into a video using 2 of my homie DJ LV's remixes..

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0Y544GWT

open link then allow the 45 secs to countdown before d/l appears, rigth click, save target as...

enjoy!


----------



## PAW PAW

I SHOULD BE DONE WITH THE NEW CAR IN 2 OR 3 MONTHS SO ILL DRIVE IT FOR A MONTH OR SO AND WEST YOU CAN BUY THIS OFF OF ME TO AND THAT WILL MAKE 3 CAR I HAVE SOLD YOU NOW SO YOU NEED TO START SAVING AGAIN


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 23 2006, 08:06 AM~5479082
> *I SHOULD BE DONE WITH THE NEW CAR IN 2 OR 3 MONTHS SO ILL DRIVE IT FOR A MONTH OR SO AND WEST YOU CAN BUY THIS OFF OF ME TO AND THAT WILL MAKE 3 CAR I HAVE SOLD YOU NOW SO YOU NEED TO START SAVING AGAIN
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: don't forget about me


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@May 22 2006, 08:05 PM~5476324
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some good times in the 64
> *



I've seen that car before. :biggrin:


----------



## jbfletch77

[/IMG] :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




A little something for ya!


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 23 2006, 06:06 AM~5479082
> *I SHOULD BE DONE WITH THE NEW CAR IN 2 OR 3 MONTHS SO ILL DRIVE IT FOR A MONTH OR SO AND WEST YOU CAN BUY THIS OFF OF ME TO AND THAT WILL MAKE 3 CAR I HAVE SOLD YOU NOW SO YOU NEED TO START SAVING AGAIN
> *


sounds like a plan i am going to buy one more car and that 76 would be real nice so paw paw ill see you in september :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

wish i was rich


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@May 23 2006, 02:54 PM~5481169
> *wish i was rich
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

ME THREE


----------



## GOOT

IM RICH BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 






OW WAIT.....THATS RICK JAMES. IM BROKE.


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 23 2006, 01:24 PM~5481390
> *ME THREE
> *



me 44444 :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

i'll be 4
you are the money man
should change ur id name to eastcoastbank


----------



## PAW PAW

WEST CALL ME NEED TO TELL YOU HOW TO CHECK THE OIL IN THE COM. BEFORE YOU GO TO D.C.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

JUNE 10 A SMALL CAR SHOW IN BURLINGTON AT DAVE'S DISCOUNT FURNITURE 2137 N.CHURCH ST. 
THE DJ THAT WAS AT CINO DE MAYO CAR SHOW IS DOING THIS ONE, LOWYALTY CC IS GOING TO BE THERE


----------



## turnin-heads

would be nice if it was another weekend..
we will be at the big show


----------



## 59Impala

So what was the problem with CHIPPIN64's ride? Whats the final diagnosis?


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by mr_brougham_@May 23 2006, 01:33 PM~5481466
> *i'll be 4
> you are the money man
> should change ur id name to eastcoastbank
> *


or eastcoastcarcollector


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@May 23 2006, 09:04 PM~5483035
> *or eastcoastcarcollector
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## renus

got it back on the frame!


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@May 23 2006, 07:04 PM~5483035
> *or eastcoastcarcollector
> *



lol


----------



## blvddown

> _Originally posted by renus_@May 23 2006, 09:05 PM~5483418
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got it back on the frame!
> *


NICE, READY TO SEE THIS ONE WHEN ITS OUT.....


----------



## renus

thanks, it's been a long time coming, and i'm rollin this bitch before the end of summer. believe that!


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by renus_@May 23 2006, 07:13 PM~5483460
> *thanks, it's been a long time coming, and i'm rollin this bitch before the end of summer. believe that!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by renus_@May 23 2006, 10:13 PM~5483460
> *thanks, it's been a long time coming, and i'm rollin this bitch before the end of summer. believe that!
> *


hop ill be done with mine and we will roll this summer together car looks great see you this weekend


----------



## gizmoispimpin

OK I got the final word on a show on Fri.Night june 2nd ...in gainesville Ga.....$250.00 per class for the hop...& all side bets welcome. hey layed back...these are the fools that i was tellin you about who have some hoppers they are throwing it....I know it's fri. but $250 makes up for the trip.....& side bets :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by renus_@May 23 2006, 07:05 PM~5483418
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got it back on the frame!
> *


i need to get my ass in gear :0


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@May 23 2006, 07:19 PM~5482822
> *So what was the problem with CHIPPIN64's ride? Whats the final diagnosis?
> *



We just swapped out the whole rear end. We are going to pick up the old rear axle today from rubens house. I have to tear it down for parts,maybe I'll find out what went wrong tomorrow.

Hows the 59 coming along? Did you go thru a lot of rear ends on your impy Brian?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@May 24 2006, 04:04 AM~5485556
> *OK I got the final word on a show on Fri.Night june 2nd ...in gainesville Ga.....$250.00 per class for the hop...& all side bets welcome. hey layed back...these are the fools that i was tellin you about who have some hoppers they are throwing it....I know it's fri. but $250 makes up for the trip.....& side bets :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by renus_@May 23 2006, 10:13 PM~5483460
> *thanks, it's been a long time coming, and i'm rollin this bitch before the end of summer. believe that!
> *


Nice Progress Renus! It is coming along nicely! ------ :biggrin:


----------



## mylowrider88

ruben get me call


----------



## mylowrider88

ruben here is this from chippin64 girl she did the work in tha pic.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@May 24 2006, 05:40 PM~5489288
> *ruben here is this from chippin64 girl she did the work in tha pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@May 24 2006, 03:40 PM~5489288
> *ruben here is this from chippin64 girl she did the work in tha pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 thats real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@May 24 2006, 05:40 PM~5489288
> *ruben here is this from chippin64 girl she did the work in tha pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like it


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 24 2006, 09:16 PM~5490183
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  thats real nice :thumbsup:
> *


i think i use to have a car that looked just like that one ha that was mine looks good ruben :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 24 2006, 06:46 PM~5490334
> *i think i use to have a car that looked just like that one  ha that was mine looks good ruben :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


are you the official Lowyalty car supplier?


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 24 2006, 06:46 PM~5490334
> *i think i use to have a car that looked just like that one  ha that was mine looks good ruben :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



dont forget it was mine before it was yours :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

I KNOW I KNOW HAY WEST GOT MY TAG NEED IT FOR THE 54 HOPE TO HAVE IT ON THE ROAD THIS WEEK END SO GET ME MY TAG SLACKER


----------



## westcoastridin

:machinegun: :cheesy:  :roflmao: :0 :biggrin: :angry:  :twak:    uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :dunno: :tears: :angel: :uh:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

HEY WEST MAN SORRY TO HEAR BOUT YOU GOT RIPPED OFF. HOPE YA FIND THE FUCKING BASTARD, CUT HIS HEAD OFF, AND SHIT DOWN HIS NECK. I KNOW THATS WHAT ILL DO IF I EVER FOUND THE ONE THAT BROKE IN MY HOUSE.


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

WELL THE MONTE GOES IN FOR A NEW VINYL TOP TUESDAY. THEN I CAN GET SOME COLOR GOING FINALLY


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by str8_gbody_@May 25 2006, 05:26 AM~5492898
> *WELL THE MONTE GOES IN FOR A NEW VINYL TOP TUESDAY.  THEN I CAN GET SOME COLOR GOING FINALLY
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by str8_gbody_@May 25 2006, 06:26 AM~5492898
> *WELL THE MONTE GOES IN FOR A NEW VINYL TOP TUESDAY.  THEN I CAN GET SOME COLOR GOING FINALLY
> *



what the hell are you talking about? you get no paaaaaint.. you smell what i'm passing?

:biggrin:


----------



## mylowrider88

before


----------



## mylowrider88

after :biggrin:


----------



## mylowrider88

one more


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by str8_gbody_@May 25 2006, 08:26 AM~5492898
> *WELL THE MONTE GOES IN FOR A NEW VINYL TOP TUESDAY.  THEN I CAN GET SOME COLOR GOING FINALLY
> *


take the vinyl off and leave it off, that would look better.....


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@May 25 2006, 02:50 PM~5494819
> *one more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD ILL BE SEEING YOU VERY SOON


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 25 2006, 01:11 PM~5494929
> *take the vinyl off and leave it off, that would look better.....
> *



vinyl top! vinyl top! vinyl top! vinyl top! vinyl top! 
:biggrin:


----------



## mylowrider88

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 25 2006, 01:11 PM~5494929
> *take the vinyl off and leave it off, that would look better.....
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 25 2006, 12:11 PM~5494929
> *take the vinyl off and leave it off, that would look better.....
> *



i think it looks better with out the vinil top :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 25 2006, 02:35 PM~5495437
> *i think it looks better with out the vinil top :biggrin:
> *



`well me too.. but i'm the one painting it.. :biggrin:


----------



## mylowrider88

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 25 2006, 02:35 PM~5495437
> *i think it looks better with out the vinil top :biggrin:
> *


ok wtf


----------



## mylowrider88

:biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@May 25 2006, 01:56 PM~5495548
> *ok wtf
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

vinyl tops, fat white walls and white interior.......... :barf:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 25 2006, 03:50 PM~5496302
> *vinyl tops, fat white walls and white interior.......... :barf:
> *


i cant agree on all of that i do like white intirior and fat whithe walls but only on 14's


----------



## turnin-heads

i like them all.. what can i say..
but it eric wants to do away with his top, then.. thats what I'll do


----------



## wtpoorboync

> _Originally posted by mr_brougham_@May 25 2006, 09:28 PM~5497454
> *i like them all.. what can i say..
> but it eric wants to do away with his top, then.. thats what I'll do
> *


chop it completely off :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

lol... now thats how I like them...topless


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by wtpoorboync_@May 25 2006, 06:44 PM~5497573
> *chop it completely off :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@May 25 2006, 02:16 PM~5495300
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


IT TURNS IN TO MORE WORK THAN YOU THINK 
JUST GOT DONE DOING MY LS BUT I'M GLAD I DID IT
MATTER OF FACT JUST PUT MY TRIM ON ABOUT 2 HOURS AGO


MORE BODY WORK MORE BODY WORK MORE BODY WORK

MINES BEEN TRYING TO GET PAINT FOR LIKE 7 MOUNTHS GLAD TO HAVE IT DONE


----------



## 59Impala

> *We just swapped out the whole rear end. We are going to pick up the old rear axle today from rubens house. I have to tear it down for parts,maybe I'll find out what went wrong tomorrow.
> 
> Hows the 59 coming along? Did you go thru a lot of rear ends on your impy Brian?
> *


its just about ready to roll now...just little crap left on it to do, I may take it out today. I havent had any rear end trouble, but I am only running 4 batts and accumulators.


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@May 26 2006, 06:41 AM~5499425
> *its just about ready to roll now...just little crap left on it to do, I may take it out today.  I havent had any rear end trouble, but I am only running 4 batts and accumulators.
> *



Hell ya. Get some riding pics and throw them up on here. I want to see the 59.


----------



## mylowrider88

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 25 2006, 04:50 PM~5496302
> *vinyl tops, fat white walls and white interior.......... :barf:
> *


i know what u talking about homie :machinegun: :twak: i drive the cutlass


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

do none of you fools work :uh:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@May 26 2006, 10:30 AM~5499846
> *i know what u talking about homie :machinegun:  :twak: i drive the cutlass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



im not hating on you, i just have personal tastes, just like you have your personal tastes.


its all good though, remember the conversation we had that day over at parker, im not a hater, i just speak freely.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@May 26 2006, 11:13 AM~5500008
> *do none of you fools work :uh:
> *


I work at home now. So I pretty much get to do what I want when I want, and man let me tell you, its the best feeling in the world.

Some days I work during the day, sometimes I wake up at 3am and work for a few hours, then I sleep until 3pm then get up and hang out with my wife after she is off work.

The money is great, I still got insurance, the worst part is, I cant claim my fame or talk about what I am working on until the cars are reveiled to the public.


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 26 2006, 08:26 AM~5500061
> *I work at home now. So I pretty much get to do what I want when I want, and man let me tell you, its the best feeling in the world.
> Some days I work during the day, sometimes I wake up at 3am and work for a few hours, then I sleep until 3pm then get up and hang out with my wife after she is off work.
> 
> The money is great, I still got insurance, the worst part is, I cant claim my fame or talk about what I am working on until the cars are reveiled to the public.
> *


:biggrin: same here..i work when i want to and how ever long i want to..and make the best money ive ever made..my friends get pissy because i work about 15 hours a week and make 3 times what they make.....its good to own your own bidddness :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH

damn why are you people working? what i do i dont call work , hell i go out to the bars about every night , wake up between 10 and 2 (depends on how much i drank the night before ) and love every min. of it i can agree with tattoo and rollo its great !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh yea and sell a few parts of precious metals , but i dont call any of that work


----------



## the GRINCH

whats up paw paw ? hows WORK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PAW PAW

I WORK ALL DAY AND LET ME TELL YOU IT IS HARD THE A/C IS NOT WORKING GOOD AND THE SANDWICH MAN HAS NOT BEEN HERE YET SO IT IS RUFF AT MY JOB


----------



## westcoastridin

LOOK PAW PAW FRESH 350 FOR THE WAGON


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

:thumbsup:


----------



## PAW PAW

NICE WEST NEED ONE FOR MY SUBURBAN


----------



## mylowrider88

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 26 2006, 09:21 AM~5500043
> *im not hating on you, i just have personal tastes, just like you have your personal tastes.
> its all good though, remember the conversation we had that day over at parker, im not a hater, i just speak freely.
> *


yes homie i remenber u i'm just fucking around anybody go the way they like u know i fix my shit how i like :biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 26 2006, 02:21 PM~5500825
> *NICE WEST NEED ONE FOR MY SUBURBAN
> *


you need a 700r4? i just took mine out of the 63 might sell it cheap.around 800$


----------



## mylowrider88

hey west i need one to for my car


----------



## mylowrider88

whos goint to dc  :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@May 26 2006, 02:31 PM~5501800
> *you need a 700r4? i just took mine out of the 63 might sell it cheap.around 800$
> *


 thats high i can rebuild the trans with a new torque converter for 850 oh dont let me forget it also has a year warranty :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

can you rebuild a powerglide west? The shops around here will rip you a new one


----------



## redman81




----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by redman81_@May 26 2006, 07:55 PM~5503004
> *
> *


why so sad little fella


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

got pix of the new project paw paw ..?? How was the Memorial day get together?


----------



## renus

sup ry


----------



## PAW PAW

trying to fig out how to post pics now i can not fig it out got some new stuff i can post but dont know how any one any one


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

i upload at cardomain...then slap them here


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Sup Renus.. how was the Memorial Day bash??


----------



## Guest

I use this site here -----> http://www.tinypic.com/


its so easy, a caveman could do it.......... :uh:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

I'm back from lowrider.com picnic. The clubs up there are nice. I'm planning to go back every year. Next year everyone from NC should go up there. Hydraulic Competition I think it was over 20 cars. I seen 4 cars jumping then I was hungry and went to get food. I filled myself 2 plates full of food. Then went back to Hydraulic Competition and there were 5 more cars left. Street Dreamz Car Club took care of us Saturday and Sunday. I'll post some pictures later. Time to go to SLEEP!!!!!


----------



## PAW PAW

west whats up


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@May 28 2006, 11:55 PM~5511873
> *I'm back from lowrider.com picnic. The clubs up there are nice. I'm planning to go back every year. Next year everyone from NC should go up there. Hydraulic Competition I think it was over 20 cars. I seen 4 cars jumping then I was hungry and went to get food. I filled myself 2 plates full of food. Then went back to Hydraulic Competition and there were 5 more cars left. Street Dreamz Car Club took care of us Saturday and Sunday. I'll post some pictures later. Time to go to SLEEP!!!!!
> *



Wish I could have made it Ruben.  Had to work on my car.


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 28 2006, 08:21 PM~5511258
> *I use this site here -----> http://www.tinypic.com/
> its so easy, a caveman could do it.......... :uh:
> *


thats messed up..you should look around before you say shit like that :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

whats up paw paw just got back last night about 12:30 that 7 hr drive in the wagon was't that bad i got the carb going after a hr on two everything is running smooth now let me know what time you want me to come up there...............ill be posting pics in a min


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 28 2006, 08:58 PM~5511137
> *Sup Renus.. how was the Memorial Day bash??
> *


it was great. just a layed back get together, family and friends, beer and liquor, and drunk chicks. wish you could have made it.


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 28 2006, 08:37 PM~5511034
> *trying to fig out how to post pics now i can not fig it out got some new stuff i can post but dont know how any one any one
> *


send'em to me paw paw, and i'll get'em up for ya.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

west call me


----------



## westcoastridin




----------



## mylowrider88




----------



## westcoastridin




----------



## mylowrider88

ruben and his caddy


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 29 2006, 08:14 AM~5513265
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

where did you guys go?


----------



## loco

ruben im going to call you later today.......

i want to thank all the nc riders that came up to maryland to support the low-riders.com picnic. we will definatly be down your way next year, hopefully we can keep this thing going. it was a real pleasure to meet everyone. 

i will have full coverage an video up on the website within a few days. thanks again homies ~!!!!!~

david aka loco de www.low-riders.com


----------



## mylowrider88

electric problems


----------



## mylowrider88

dam about to flip over







:buttkick:


----------



## mylowrider88

:biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin




----------



## mylowrider88

g2g i have work on the caddy


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

wish I could have made it too man........sounds like it was a lot of fun.. 
We will all get together soon.
Oh yeah, I am working on the gas door for your 62..
Just waiting on a return email.

:biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 29 2006, 11:14 AM~5513265
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What size cylinders?????


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 29 2006, 09:39 AM~5513377
> *wish I could have made it too man........sounds like it was a lot of fun..
> We will all get together soon.
> Oh yeah, I am working on the gas door for your 62..
> Just waiting on a return email.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


cool homie let me know. talk to ya soon


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 29 2006, 10:14 AM~5513265
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 Was the monte doing any big inches?


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@May 29 2006, 09:43 AM~5513403
> *:0  :0  :0    Was the monte doing any big inches?
> *



i'd sure hope so




:biggrin:


----------



## jbfletch77

Hey Paw Paw. I want to come and see your 54!!!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

hey what was those boy's hittin up there


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 29 2006, 08:40 AM~5513382
> *What size cylinders?????
> *



he said they where 30'' 

he only hit like 33 or 35 '' i think the guys with singles hit more than him


----------



## PAW PAW

fletch you can get up with west or rubn and stop buy if you would like to come by after the show on sat thats alright with me to


----------



## jbfletch77

Sounds cool. I am about to buy a 52 Deluxe and the stuff to make it a convertible from another guys, so it's betwee that and your 54. I wanted to check it out today or tomorrow, but maybe I will put hydros on my Caddy to kill some time....


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

lovin this pic :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

YA THAT CAR IS HOT HAD 2 OF MY OLD CARS AT THE HOUSE YESTERDAY LOYALTY CAR CLUB IS AROUND HERE SO I GET TO SEE THEM OFTEN THE CARS THAT IS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 30 2006, 08:33 AM~5519196
> *lovin this pic  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: NICE PIC WAS THAT IN MARYLAND?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

yes


----------



## djtwigsta

Twizted Stylz coverage...... with vids of the hop

Had a good time meeting most of you.... Thanks to The red caddy for lending the headlights during the ball joint swap :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

sounds like you'll had a good time. Wish I could have made it..  I will be ready next year tho and for all the upcoming events.. Nice pics..


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 30 2006, 03:08 PM~5520347
> *yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT HAS TO BE THE CLEANEST I HAVE SEEN THAT CAR SINCE I HAD IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@May 30 2006, 01:52 PM~5520942
> *THAT HAS TO BE THE CLEANEST I HAVE SEEN THAT CAR SINCE I HAD IT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


he must have put all them kids to work :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

FINALLY GETTING SOMEWHERE... shot the frame with some good ol POR-15


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@May 30 2006, 02:44 PM~5521219
> *FINALLY GETTING SOMEWHERE... shot the frame with some good ol POR-15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hydros????????????????????


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

bags  my pops will be driving it alot so i want him to have a nice smooth ride...ill have me one juiced on day :biggrin:


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@May 30 2006, 03:44 PM~5521219
> *FINALLY GETTING SOMEWHERE... shot the frame with some good ol POR-15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i feel your pain rollo


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by renus_@May 30 2006, 03:39 PM~5521637
> *i feel your pain rollo
> *


i know...but your still ahead of me


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Whaddup Renus?? Got any updated pix of the six deuce??

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Antdawg

What up Lowyalty c.c. are any of your memebers going to be down at the big show?


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@May 30 2006, 07:26 PM~5522271
> *What up Lowyalty c.c. are any of your memebers going to be down at the big show?
> *


can't make it there's a car show in burlington nc june 10


----------



## turnin-heads

awww man... 
was lookin foward to havin a big ass lowrider party


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 30 2006, 05:44 PM~5522023
> *Whaddup Renus?? Got any updated pix of the six deuce??
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


the dash, door jambs, firewall, and top are sanded to the metal. the quarters still need to be worked after being welded on. they are roughed in. unfortunatly, the battries in my camera were dead so no pics :angry:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@May 30 2006, 10:55 PM~5522995
> *can't make it there's a car show in burlington nc june 10
> *


What car show is it in Burlington? Thats where I live.


----------



## the GRINCH

whats up pawpaw you got a 54 now ? i got parts for those also :biggrin: and 50s and 52s and 53s well if you didnt know i got about 125 cars in my collection from 1929 to 1964 :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@May 30 2006, 11:24 PM~5523610
> *whats up pawpaw you got a 54 now ? i got parts for those also  :biggrin: and 50s and 52s and 53s well if you didnt know i got about 125 cars in my collection from 1929 to 1964  :biggrin:
> *


48 fleetline???????????


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@May 30 2006, 03:17 PM~5521469
> *bags   my pops will be driving it alot so i want him to have a nice smooth ride...ill have me one juiced on day :biggrin:
> *



HEY I GOT BAGS FOR SALE IM TAKING THE BAGS OFF THE WAGON LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT THEM


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@May 31 2006, 06:22 AM~5524852
> *48 fleetline???????????
> *


yea i got some parts for that one also :biggrin: what bare you looking for ?


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 31 2006, 04:38 AM~5524887
> *HEY I GOT BAGS FOR SALE IM TAKING THE BAGS OFF THE WAGON  LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT THEM
> *


are you selling the york and tanks and everything?


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@May 31 2006, 08:58 AM~5525647
> *are you selling the york and tanks and everything?
> *


everything must go i dont think the stuff thats in the wagon is that old i think paw paw had just intalled it let me know im selling it real cheep


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 31 2006, 04:38 AM~5524887
> *HEY I GOT BAGS FOR SALE IM TAKING THE BAGS OFF THE WAGON  LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT THEM
> *


 :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@May 31 2006, 09:28 AM~5525808
> *:worship:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

cant wait to yank that stuff out :cheesy:


----------



## Antdawg

What up yall. Its Antdawg. man I want to put out a word. i found a convertible 62 impala SS with the original 327 in it he wants 4gs for it it was cool but it needed floor pans and braces. but the quarters were pretty cool.


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@May 31 2006, 04:27 PM~5528466
> *What up yall.  Its Antdawg.  man I want to put out a word.  i found a convertible 62 impala SS with the original 327 in it he wants 4gs for it it was cool but it needed floor pans and braces.  but the quarters were pretty cool.
> *


 :0


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

if any of you VA guys or anyone for that matter need some good quality powder coating done..check out my friends link..i told him id throw it out there..




http://home.earthlink.net/~callmej75/


----------



## jbfletch77

Anybody want a 64 Wagon to fuck with Westcoastridin's 63 here you go...........
http://www.mautofied.com/listing-100014185.html

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Jun 1 2006, 06:29 AM~5531658
> *Anybody want a 64 Wagon to fuck with Westcoastridin's 63  here you go...........
> http://www.mautofied.com/listing-100014185.html
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



holy shit thats alot cheeper and alot more chrome  :angry:


----------



## westcoastridin

:twak: paw paw


----------



## jbfletch77

did you see the interior?


----------



## westcoastridin

:biggrin:


----------



## jbfletch77

did you see the interior?

Click on the link
http://www.mautofied.com/listing-100014185.html

Dude says that it needs a new hood and grill. But everybody has 64 grills and hood laying around.....At least I do!!!!


----------



## westcoastridin

yes i did


----------



## PAW PAW

BUT THE FROUNT END IS CRASHED THE PICKS DONT SHOW YOU THAT KNOW A GUY THAT WAS LOOKING AT THAT CAR IN FLA. AND THE FROUNT END IS SCREWED UP


----------



## jbfletch77

did you see the interior?


----------



## jbfletch77

Fucking other pics are not coming up


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jun 1 2006, 06:38 AM~5531687
> *BUT THE FROUNT END IS CRASHED THE PICKS DONT SHOW YOU THAT KNOW A GUY THAT WAS LOOKING AT THAT CAR IN FLA. AND THE FROUNT END IS SCREWED UP
> *


i love my wagon i dont like yellow any way you gave me a good deal paw paw i know :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jbfletch77

Dude thinks that I will trade him my Fleetwood with hydraulics for this shit. He is selling it on there for $4500 and he doesn't have juice.......


http://www.mautofied.com/listing-100021405.html

















:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## PAW PAW

ITS ALL GOOD I WAS JUST LETTING PEOPLE KNOW THAT THAT WAGON IS SCREWED UP AND YOU NEED TO FIND SOMEONE BUY MY 54


----------



## PAW PAW

FLETCH DONT YOU TEACH SCHOOL WHAT R YOU KIDS DOING NOW IF YOU R PLAYING ON THE COM.


----------



## jbfletch77

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
They are taking a State test and no one is talking. It's ending at 10:26


----------



## jbfletch77

Hey Paw Paw...check something out for me. These people are selling tires (175/70/14) with up to 2" whitewalls, steel belted radial with a 3 year warranty. The only thing is that the tires are like $155 each. Here is the company www.whitewalltires.com. I don't know if they cut them or what....


----------



## PAW PAW

I THINK THAY R THE PEOPLE THAT BOUGHT THE MOLD FROM REMINGTON SO I THINK THAY R TRY WIDE WHITE WALLS


----------



## jbfletch77

I called Remington and they told me that they recycled there mold. Do you know of anyone who can make a reverse mold from a tire? I found these original Remingtons that were never put on the road!


----------



## LocstaH




----------



## jbfletch77

hey Paw Paw, did you powdercoat your frame? I have a guy in Raleigh who does industrial powdercoating and he also does frames for race cars. I forgot how much he said it would cost to do a frame, but it wasn't that much (any color too).


----------



## westcoastridin

Damn....I should have never sold my '64 Rag...Now I have to put together a 52 Deluxe...what a tradeoff!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:wave:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jun 1 2006, 09:33 AM~5532420
> *:wave:
> *


hey do you have any parts for a 63 wagon????


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

I do have some off a 63 belair wagon..
Hit me up with what you may need.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

I will sell parts or the whole car

I am located in South Carolina..


----------



## jbfletch77

Damn Junior why don't you go ahead and buy that one and then whatever parts you don't need, we can make it into a hopper!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Jun 1 2006, 04:09 PM~5534737
> *Damn Junior why don't you go ahead and buy that one and then whatever parts you don't need, we can make it into a hopper!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

LOWYALTY CC & GOODTIMES CC :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

WHOS GOING TO THE SHOW IN B TOWN NEXT WEEK


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jun 2 2006, 07:21 AM~5538047
> *WHOS GOING TO THE SHOW IN B TOWN NEXT WEEK
> *



all the guys from burlington are going the guys from durham are going to rockingham show


----------



## LOWYALTY1

george ,pancho, lowyalty cc ,old school cc, paw paw cc, 5 cars from winston salem i'm going to talk to city knights today


----------



## LOWYALTY1

JULY 8 2006 AT OKA T HESTER PARK in Greensboro North Carolina I will be having my kids Birthday Party. My daughter is celebrating her 8th Birthday, My son will be celebrating his 7th Birthday. They both have same Birthdate March 16th but we never got to celebrate it because of the Car Show Our Car Club hosted. Anyone can come and have a good time. We gonna bring our lowriders.


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jun 2 2006, 10:55 AM~5538194
> *all the guys from burlington are going  the guys from durham are going to rockingham  show
> *


DURHAM NEEDS TO GO TO THE B TOWN SHOW


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 11 2006, 11:42 AM~5409224
> *to many imports @ the big show
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :thumbsdown: :guns: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :scrutinize:


----------



## mylowrider88

ruben get to work in tha 48 :biggrin: :twak:


----------



## turnin-heads

yea but at least ya dont have to park beside them at the big show.. its a great party show..


----------



## LOWYALTY1

paw paw call meeeeeeeeeeeee i need your help


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jun 2 2006, 10:21 AM~5538047
> *WHOS GOING TO THE SHOW IN B TOWN NEXT WEEK
> *


what show is it?


----------



## PAW PAW

CALL ME 1800-277-8274


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jun 2 2006, 10:50 AM~5539103
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :thumbsdown:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :scrutinize:
> *


yeah ok ass hole you know why im going to the big show so im not even going to say anything quit being such a asshole ruben :angry: :twak:


----------



## westcoastridin

make sure you clean that cadi before going to the show trust me it wont kill you to wash it ones in a wile quit riding dirty your making us look bad oh and if you dont have any change for the car wash call me ill bring you a hose soap
and some rags biotch


----------



## westcoastridin

your new nick name .......................(DA DIRT MOBILE)


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

oh no!!!! :0 is Ruben RIDEN DIRTY


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

HEY WEST.. wanna make a date for 6-17


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jun 2 2006, 01:16 PM~5539903
> *oh no!!!! :0  is Ruben RIDEN DIRTY
> *


 :worship:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jun 2 2006, 01:18 PM~5539921
> *HEY WEST.. wanna make a date for 6-17
> *



no problem :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jun 2 2006, 01:20 PM~5539930
> *no problem  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jun 2 2006, 02:45 PM~5539723
> *make sure you clean that cadi before going to the show trust me it wont  kill you to wash it ones in a wile quit riding dirty your making us look bad oh and if you dont have any change for the car wash call me ill bring you a hose sope and some rags  biotch
> *


who's car broke down last weekend








you call me i fix your car biotch


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

:0


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jun 2 2006, 10:11 AM~5538248
> *JULY 8 2006 AT OKA T HESTER PARK in Greensboro North Carolina I will be having my kids Birthday Party. My daughter is celebrating her 8th Birthday, My son will be celebrating his 7th Birthday. They both have same Birthdate March 16th but we never got to celebrate it because of the Car Show Our Car Club hosted. Anyone can come and have a good time. We gonna bring our lowriders.
> *


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jun 2 2006, 01:32 PM~5539991
> *who's car broke down last weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you call me i fix your car biotch
> *


i was broke but clean


----------



## westcoastridin

me being broke down has nothing to do with you cleaning your car so shutdafffff up :buttkick:


----------



## PAW PAW

LADYS WE ALL NO THAT WEST IS A CLEAN FREAK AND RUBEN IS ALWAYS RIDIN DIRTY BUT HE CAN NOT ALWAYS GET HIS 9 KIDS TO CLEAN THE CAR BECAUSE ALL OF THE OTHER THINGS THAY HAVE TO DO ON THE FARM


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jun 2 2006, 02:46 PM~5539739
> *your new nick name .......................(DA DIRT MOBILE)
> *


----------



## jbfletch77

DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 

Instead of the the song "tryin to catch me ridin' dirty' Ruben's song would be "You Always Catch Me Ridin Dirty!!"


----------



## PAW PAW

WE ALL LOVE YOU RUBEN EVEN IF YOU HAVE A DIRTY CAR


----------



## jbfletch77

WE can call him "DIRT McGIRT" like 'Ol Dirty Bastard.....That might be a even better name....'Ol Dirty Bastard....


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jun 2 2006, 03:43 PM~5540066
> *me being broke down has nothing to do with you cleaning your car so shutdafffff  up :buttkick:
> *











make sure you check the car before you go to the big show call me if you need help


----------



## LOWYALTY1

fletch i went to look at the 52, looks nice it got skirts


----------



## jbfletch77

MAKE SURE THAT THE ONCE A YEAR WAX HASN'T WORN OFF, BEFORE YOU TALK SHIT!!!!!!


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Jun 2 2006, 03:58 PM~5540171
> *your caddy has*


----------



## jbfletch77

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jun 2 2006, 04:59 PM~5540176
> *your caddy has
> *


????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? :uh:


----------



## jbfletch77

My caddy is washed all the time and if my Caddy was dirty my paint still looks better. That's okay, I'll call you out next weekend. I got a little something for ya...All I am saying...."Your batteries better be charged!!!!!!!

By the way I am getting the 52 and it didn't have skirts when I looked at it. You wanna make a bet??????? [I bet you that my 52 Deluxe will be ready before your 48 and I don't even have it in my driveway and your car is already taken apart!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jbfletch77

What's funny is that I never claimed to have my Caddy anywhere near finished!!!!You on the other hand....Welllll..we will just say that you bring your car out in public and TRY to get noticed


----------



## mylowrider88

hey ruben this is my homies car from wisnton salem


----------



## LOWYALTY1




----------



## mylowrider88




----------



## mylowrider88

:biggrin:


----------



## mylowrider88




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

LOWYALTY WHAT'S UP YOU BOY'S STILL GOING TO MAKE
IT TO THE PICNIC ON SEPTEMBER 17 IN ATL,

TO EVERYBODY ELSE OBSESSION C.C. WILL 
BE HOSTING A PICNIC SEP. 17 EVERY ONE IS INVITED

WE WILL FEED AS MANY PEOPLE AS WE CAN

KJ CALI SWANGIN WILL BE THERE FILMING
CHARGE YOUR BATTERIES

THIS IS A PICNIC NOT A SHOW NO ENTRY FEES

LIVE DJ'S THROUGH OUT THE DAY AND NIGHT

AND OTHER EVENTS

WE WILL POST A FLYER AND MORE INFO CLOSER TO DATE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## rideslowimpala

west i know you


----------



## rideslowimpala

what happin to the green 64??????????????i heard somebody bought it & fuck it up!!!!!!!!


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by rideslowimpala_@Jun 2 2006, 05:55 PM~5541633
> *what happin to the green 64??????????????i heard somebody bought it & fuck it up!!!!!!!!
> *


were do i know you from??????


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

sceeery :0


----------



## rideslowimpala

> _Originally posted by rideslowimpala_@Jun 2 2006, 07:55 PM~5541633
> *what happin to the green 64??????????????i heard somebody bought it & fuck it up!!!!!!!!
> *


is it true???????????????


----------



## rideslowimpala

LOWYALTY I KNOW YOU TOO I HEARD THEM BOYS FROM FAYETTEVILLE GOT YOU GOOD YOU LOST ALOTE OF MONEY :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## rideslowimpala

THAT REGAL WAS NICE YOU HAD LOWYALTY. FRAME OFF RIGHT.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by rideslowimpala_@Jun 2 2006, 08:38 PM~5541855
> *LOWYALTY I KNOW YOU TOO I HEARD THEM BOYS FROM FAYETTEVILLE GOT YOU GOOD YOU LOST ALOTE OF MONEY :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


orange county nc??????what's your name. how do you know about that !rideslowimpala


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jun 2 2006, 05:37 PM~5540423
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does this say 50.00 to enter the show i think i could spend that driving to the big show and putting a car in it


----------



## rideslowimpala

i was at the show , west & lowyalty car show sucks , white caddy & red caddy what are so special about them  all they got is hydraulics


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by rideslowimpala_@Jun 2 2006, 10:02 PM~5541996
> *i was at the show , west & lowyalty car show sucks , white caddy & red caddy what are so special about them  all they got is hydraulics
> *


did you have a car there


----------



## PAW PAW

whats up melv i am working on the glass this week end tring to get it ready


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by rideslowimpala_@Jun 2 2006, 09:02 PM~5541996
> *i was at the show , west & lowyalty car show sucks , white caddy & red caddy what are so special about them  all they got is hydraulics
> *


 what's your name??? :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :burn:


----------



## rideslowimpala

what ever RUBEN


----------



## rideslowimpala

YOUR CADDY & MY 64 ,MY SET UP IS WAY BETTER THEN YOURS, ANYBODY CAN DO A SETUP LIKE THAT  YOU GOT 2 DIFFERENT PUMPS BACK THERE . WHY WHY WHY WHY IS THAT THE ONLY CAR YOU GOT.


----------



## rideslowimpala

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jun 2 2006, 09:03 PM~5542004
> *did you have a car there
> *


DID YOU PAW PAW , WHY SHOULD I BRING MY 64 TO A SHOW LIKE THAT!!!!!!!!! :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## rideslowimpala

Dont hate because my ride is on the road and yours is not 
YOU NEED TO CHANGE THAT


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

i think you guys have a stalker :0


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jun 2 2006, 07:27 PM~5542092
> *I THINK I SMELL A PUSSY*


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jun 2 2006, 10:08 PM~5542023
> *whats up melv  i am working on the glass this week end  tring to get it ready
> *



I'll bead blast that hardware this weekend.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

NC Doing big thangs!  I have been searching my ass off for some input on this, Im getting close to spraying my lac and have no idea what materials as in base and flake/pearls and candy was used on it before, then I seen this pic and it looks just like my paint if its not the exact color it would work and match my interior perfect, can anyone help me on what brand and base/candy/-materials were used to paint this bad ass wagon! Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jun 2 2006, 11:07 PM~5542475
> *YOU SMELL SOMETHING RUBEN.. I THINK I SMELL A PUSSY
> *


i smell it toooooooooo


----------



## LOWYALTY1

do you have a black truck rideslow


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by rideslowimpala_@Jun 2 2006, 07:02 PM~5541996
> *i was at the show , west & lowyalty car show sucks , white caddy & red caddy what are so special about them  all they got is hydraulics
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: so whats so special about your car because it looks like shit to me what do you have on ther e ??? rims and hydros man please get a life and quit talking shit about the show at least we are doing something to get lowriders together out here what are you doing besides talking shit about us, at our show we had 110 lowriders thats more than what lowrider mag show had so i really dont think it suck i think your just jelouse homie so grow up get a life shut the fuck up and if you have anything else to say and scince you know me so well come see me you must know where im at if you dont pm me ill give you directions


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by rideslowimpala_@Jun 2 2006, 08:17 PM~5542312
> *DID YOU PAW PAW , WHY SHOULD I BRING MY 64 TO A SHOW LIKE THAT!!!!!!!!! :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :uh: so what kind of show do you take your car to beacause i really want to know and please dont say drop jaw show or nopi :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by rideslowimpala_@Jun 2 2006, 11:18 PM~5542319
> *Dont hate because my ride is on the road and yours is not
> YOU NEED TO CHANGE THAT
> *


if your ride is on the road bring it to one of the shows and ill bring mine and yes i still have one on the road so just let me know and we can meet and see who has a nice ride .. p.s. stop talking crap and let use know who you r know one on here is hiding


----------



## westcoastridin

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jun 3 2006, 09:22 AM~5544005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


the gold looks alittle old on the front end


----------



## PAW PAW

look west we on here have a hater


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jun 3 2006, 06:24 AM~5544007
> *the gold looks alittle old on the front end
> *



i see a little rust on the bottom :roflmao: :roflmao: what a joke


----------



## westcoastridin

a pussy and a hater


----------



## PAW PAW

lets see if he wil bring his nice ride out to one of the shows because i would like to meet this person and see his nice ride i didnt see it at the show so he must have been waxing it and couldnt bring it out.. it was to clean......


----------



## jbfletch77

WHAT A FUCKING CLOWN RIDESLOWIMPALA... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
YOUR FUCKING IMPALA HAS SOME OLD ASS GOLD PLATING AND YOU WANNA TALK SHIT. YOU DON'T EVEN HAVE FENDER SKIRTS ON YOUR OLD ASS WHITE FADED PAINT JOB :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:

yOU PROBABLY HAVE SOME OLD ASS LONA AND SONS HYDRAULICS WITH SOME MOTORCYCLE BATTERIES.....


----------



## jbfletch77

I THINK I SAW HIS CAR IN THE PARKING LOT....BROKE DOWN ON THE BACK OF A TOW TRUCK WITH A PAINT JOB DONE WITH CHEAP SPRAY PAINT


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jun 3 2006, 06:07 AM~5543975
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: so whats so special about your car because it looks like shit to me what do you have on ther e ??? rims and hydros man please get a life and quit talking shit about the show at least we are doing something to get lowriders together out here what are you doing besides talking shit about us, at our show we had 110 lowriders thats more than what lowrider mag show had so i really dont think it suck i think your just jelouse homie so grow up get a life shut the fuck up and if you have anything else to say and scince you know me so well come see me you must know where im at if you dont pm me ill give you directions
> *


he should come see you on the 17th


----------



## westcoastridin

yOU PROBABLY HAVE SOME OLD ASS LONA AND SONS HYDRAULICS WITH SOME MOTORCYCLE BATTERIES.....


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## renus

waz up paw paw, i didn't get it


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by rideslowimpala_@Jun 2 2006, 08:02 PM~5541996
> *i was at the show , west & lowyalty car show sucks , white caddy & red caddy what are so special about them  all they got is hydraulics
> *


you should have your own show, then, and show everybody what's up, if you got it like that!


----------



## renus

somebody's been drinking again,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## jbfletch77

> _Originally posted by renus_@Jun 3 2006, 11:16 AM~5544498
> *you should have your own show, then, and show everybody what's up, if you got it like that!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## renus

he didn't even mention your lac, fletch, he must have been blinded by the shine off that faded paint on his car , in the parking lot


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by rideslowimpala_@Jun 2 2006, 09:17 PM~5542312
> *DID YOU PAW PAW , WHY SHOULD I BRING MY 64 TO A SHOW LIKE THAT!!!!!!!!! :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


[email protected] NEW BOOTY ASS [email protected]S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YA'LL DON'T EVEN SWEAT THIS CAT......

YOU RIGHT LIL HOMIE YOU GOT ALOT NICER SHIT THAN
THEM YOU THE FUCKING BOSS AROUND HERE HELL
I EVEN NO THAT.
YOU THE SHIT LIL. HOMIE :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
LOL LOL LOL


GOT TO LOVE THE NEW BOOOTY


----------



## turnin-heads

ya'll dont worry about that jackass.. keep doing ya thing.. prob some kid sittin behind a computer.. prob dont even drive yet.. 
but as long as he's talking shit about you.. just means you are on his mind.....

oh yea, cant wait for 2007's show


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by renus_@Jun 3 2006, 11:18 AM~5544504
> *somebody's been drinking again,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> *


now that funny


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

once again thanks paw paw! :thumbsup:


----------



## PAW PAW

not a problem if you need ant thing else let me know


----------



## rideslowimpala

fuck you west when is the last time you fix a car bitch
fuck you ruben & all your brothers
fletch your house looks like a junkyard fix a car bitch


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

bet this *** wont make his presence known at the next show


----------



## Guest

wow......................


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

this fucker is probably you :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

haha


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jun 3 2006, 08:19 PM~5546334
> *this fucker is probably you :biggrin:
> *


I dont hide behind fake names.


If I have something to say I say it. Im 30 years old, I dont have time to play games with fake screen names.     


I love shit talking and messing around, but I dont get down with the fake screen name bullshit, and I dont take lightly being accused of it either. I've been on this site since 2002, most of these NC guys just joined this site and dont even know shit about this website. 

I got 2 names, ogcaddy and TATTOO-76. I made a new name after ogcaddy hit 10,000 posts, now that this name is close to the 10,000 mark, I might make a new name, but I will never hide behind one.


HIDING BEHIND A FAKE SCREEN NAME IS SOME PUSSY SHIT. A REAL MAN WILL LET EVERYONE KNOW WHO HE IS.


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 3 2006, 05:35 PM~5546397
> *I dont hide behind fake names.
> If I have something to say I say it. Im 30 years old, I dont have time to play games with fake screen names.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jun 3 2006, 08:38 PM~5546404
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I had to edit my post, I feel like the guy with the fake screen name needs to own up to who he is. Lowriding is a small world. 

In life there is the 7 degrees of seperation rule, but lowriding is smaller, I would have to say 2 degrees of seperation would be about the scale that lowriding is, so Im sure sooner or later someone will figure out who is who and the truth will come out.

But what I am tripping on is, why is someone dissing Ruben and Carlos about the show, I mean, lets face it, putting on a show is no easy job, and unlike Drop Jaw, this show supported lowriding and lowriding only. For that to be their first attempt at a show, its was a goddamn good one.


----------



## turnin-heads

almost 10g posts ?
post whore

 :wave:






*hell yea the 2000 post for me.....*


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by mr_brougham_@Jun 3 2006, 07:50 PM~5546450
> *almost 10g posts ?
> post whore
> 
> :wave:
> hell yea the 2000 post for me.....
> *


ACTUALLY, 20,000 TOTAL IF YOU ADD UP BOTH SCREEN NAMES.


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 3 2006, 05:35 PM~5546397
> *I dont hide behind fake names.
> If I have something to say I say it. Im 30 years old, I dont have time to play games with fake screen names.
> I love shit talking and messing around, but I dont get down with the fake screen name bullshit, and I dont take lightly being accused of it either. I've been on this site since 2002, most of these NC guys just joined this site and dont even know shit about this website.
> 
> I got 2 names, ogcaddy and TATTOO-76. I made a new name after ogcaddy hit 10,000 posts, now that this name is close to the 10,000 mark, I might make a new name, but I will never hide behind one.
> HIDING BEHIND A FAKE SCREEN NAME IS SOME PUSSY SHIT. A REAL MAN WILL LET EVERYONE KNOW WHO HE IS.
> *


i was just being sarcastic  i wasnt accusing you... but as for the rest of your comments...i agree 110 percent


----------



## RoLLo6Fo




----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by rideslowimpala_@Jun 2 2006, 10:17 PM~5542312
> *DID YOU PAW PAW , WHY SHOULD I BRING MY 64 TO A SHOW LIKE THAT!!!!!!!!! :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


dont guess this cat can see very good if he can he would have seen pawpaws candy green 63 THAT WAS IN HIS AVATAR but he probally didnt get past the lacs he must have been drueling to much over them , :dunno: :buttkick: :rofl:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

it might be that fool that smashed into the curb :roflmao:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by rideslowimpala_@Jun 3 2006, 06:50 PM~5546232
> *fuck you west when is the last time you fix a car bitch
> fuck you ruben & all your brothers
> fletch your house looks like a junkyard fix a car bitch
> *


336-578-0255


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jun 3 2006, 06:24 PM~5546566
> *336-578-0255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you gotta work on the 17th? ill be up there helping west...we could all hook up for some grub


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:0


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by rideslowimpala_@Jun 2 2006, 10:15 PM~5542306
> *YOUR CADDY & MY 64 ,MY SET UP IS WAY BETTER THEN YOURS, ANYBODY CAN DO A SETUP LIKE THAT  YOU GOT 2 DIFFERENT PUMPS BACK THERE . WHY WHY WHY WHY IS THAT THE ONLY CAR YOU GOT.
> *


----------



## rideslowimpala

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jun 3 2006, 08:23 PM~5546564
> *it might be that fool that smashed into the curb :roflmao:
> *


that was your mommy bitch


----------



## rideslowimpala

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jun 3 2006, 08:22 AM~5544005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## rideslowimpala

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jun 3 2006, 08:24 PM~5546566
> *336-578-0255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i call ruben


----------



## rideslowimpala

what's up everbody


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by rideslowimpala_@Jun 3 2006, 06:52 PM~5546637
> *that was your mommy bitch
> *


good come back.....you got me on that one :0 go polish that tarnished ass gold and man up and tell us who u are


----------



## rideslowimpala

ruben i was in your car club 6 years ago


----------



## rideslowimpala

your daddy bitch


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

oh..... hey dad.. ..when did you buy that ugly 64


----------



## rideslowimpala

west you got the 63 why why do you know how to build a lowrider ,or you just buy cars, i sell you my$15,000.00 pm me if you want it


----------



## rideslowimpala

i talk later


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

maybe $1500 if you take that faded gold off


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by rideslowimpala_@Jun 3 2006, 07:06 PM~5546690
> *i talk later
> *


mom must have came home :uh:


----------



## PAW PAW

hello everyone i see the love is still here ...


----------



## PAW PAW

i have $15.00 whats for sale...


----------



## renus

hows that 6fo rollo


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

there's always love in here


----------



## renus

hey, paw paw, don't hate because your ride is done. i didnt get any pics


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by renus_@Jun 3 2006, 07:14 PM~5546723
> *hows that 6fo rollo
> *


its in the disassembling , blasting and painting and moving to the new frame process......going pretty slow.......hows yours


----------



## PAW PAW

who is this guy hating does anyone know i bet he has no car


----------



## renus

the bodys ready for primer as we speak :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

i think hes butt hurt because his car sucks...got any picks of the new ride paw paw


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by renus_@Jun 3 2006, 07:20 PM~5546756
> *the bodys ready for primer as we speak :biggrin:
> *


damn..your about 8 months ahead of me :angry: looks like the 08' show for me


----------



## renus

i still have alot to do


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

when i decided to do a frame off i tought it wouldnt be that tedious....but once you start you find a million things you wanna fix,replace, paint and chrome..and now i wont use any of the old bolts bushings or anything...i may have bite off more than i can chew....but she'll be nice as hell once shes done  ...when ever that is


----------



## PAW PAW

still having problems with posting pics i can get on the com but from there i can not get them out to emails or nothing but these things i am figureing out


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## renus

sup, ry. i sent an email to mark but i still havent heard from him


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

hey paw paw, I can post the transport pix if you want


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jun 3 2006, 10:35 PM~5546834
> *when i decided to do a frame off i tought it wouldnt be that tedious....but once you start you find a million things you wanna fix,replace, paint and chrome..and now i wont use any of the old  bolts bushings or anything...i may have bite off more than i can chew....but she'll be nice as hell once shes done  ...when ever that is
> *


thats right i started a fram off 6 years ago and it is in the bottom of my shop and has not been worked on in 3 years and the car was in great shape it is my 1st impala a 63 and after that one i have built 4 others and put that one on the back of the to do list maybe one day


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin: 

He is a little slow sometimes on responses .. still on AOL dial up.. 

:biggrin: 

Anyways, he got a whole lot of deuces so he should have a good one for you homie..


He may have went to the swap meet today... in Atlanta..

I am waiting on a response myself on a few things..

send me some pix when you get a chance of your progress..

Rydogg


----------



## renus

i want to chrome everything, but right now im gonna get it all painted and worry about chrome later. my shit gonna look like night rider, but im gonna roll the shit out of it


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

no doubt no doubt.. what color is it going to be ?? black?? with the red LED molded into the hood


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## renus

ooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yyyeeeaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by renus_@Jun 3 2006, 08:52 PM~5546928
> *
> ooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yyyeeeaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin:
> *



hey that image is suppose to move


----------



## jbfletch77

Rideslow your a fucking piece of shit...you got the nerve to talk about my house motherfucker....You probably still live with your fucking Mom...You can't afford a shitty Impala let alone a house...Your life isn't worth $250,000, my first floor has more room than your mom's whole house, just wait for the 2000sq ft garage...SUCK MY DICK you fake ass BITCH. If I find out who you are and you are anywhere near my house I gonna beat the shit outta you...


----------



## the GRINCH

hey renus i just bought a 35 year collection of 62 only parts from a 76 year old man he said he was not building any more cars , it took 8 trips with the trailer full to get all the stuff i may have what your looking for and also have 11 62 imps to go along with it , hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by rideslowimpala_@Jun 3 2006, 09:05 PM~5546689
> *west you got the 63 why why do you know how to build a lowrider ,or  you just buy cars, i sell you my$15,000.00 pm me if you want it
> *


you just mad cause west got money & you don't. he's mopad is worth more then yours ,do you know fletch ,this is a big guy, you need to hide before fletch get you .he will kick your ass bitch


----------



## jbfletch77

Hey Renus, I have a guy that does powdercoating in Raleigh. He can get any color and one of his booths can fit an entire impala frame!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jbfletch77

Whaddup Ruben     
I am going to Burlington today to look at the '52 Deluxe...I am going to give ol' boy some money today so I can officially get this thing in my yard. Do you have Chino's number?


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Jun 4 2006, 05:28 AM~5548260
> *Hey Renus, I have a guy that does powdercoating in Raleigh.  He can get any color and one of his booths can fit an entire impala frame!!!!!!!!!!
> *


damn, i already had it painted.


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 4 2006, 02:01 AM~5548027
> *hey renus i just bought a 35 year collection of 62 only parts from a 76 year old man he said he was not building any more cars , it took 8 trips with the trailer full to get all the stuff i may have what your looking for and also have 11 62 imps to go along with it , hit me up  :biggrin:
> *


i'll keep you in mind :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Jun 3 2006, 10:09 PM~5547307
> *Rideslow  your a fucking piece of shit...you got the nerve to talk about my house motherfucker....You probably still live with your fucking Mom...You can't afford a shitty Impala let alone a house...Your life isn't worth $250,000, my first floor has more room than your mom's whole house, just wait for the 2000sq ft garage...SUCK MY DICK you fake ass BITCH.  If I find out who you are and you are anywhere near my house I gonna beat the shit outta you...
> *



thats some funny shit kick his ass he's a bitch


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by rideslowimpala_@Jun 3 2006, 07:05 PM~5546689
> *west you got the 63 why why do you know how to build a lowrider ,or  you just buy cars, i sell you my$15,000.00 pm me if you want it
> *



:roflmao: i guess you dont know me that well because you would have seen all the other cars i bulid in the past oh and you must be on crack if you think anyone is going to give you 15,000 for that 64 i dont need that pice of shit i got something better


----------



## westcoastridin

here is a pic of my set up you claim you have better shit post sum pics of yours oh and make sure you dont post pics from someone elses shit


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 4 2006, 04:01 AM~5548027
> *hey renus i just bought a 35 year collection of 62 only parts from a 76 year old man he said he was not building any more cars , it took 8 trips with the trailer full to get all the stuff i may have what your looking for and also have 11 62 imps to go along with it , hit me up  :biggrin:
> *


too bad you didnt buy 76 only parts from a 62 year old man......hahahaha


j/k i dont need anything, 40% of my original parts will be on ebay soon.... :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

heres one more come on homie show your shit awnser me this why do you think we have 2 diffrent pumps on here????


----------



## jbfletch77

He is a straight BITCH

Have you guys seen this shit


----------



## jbfletch77

Hey West....Orlando, FL every 1st Saturday is Lowrider NIGHT. Let's roll one of these weekends!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Jun 4 2006, 06:22 AM~5548402
> *Hey West....Orlando, FL every 1st Saturday is Lowrider NIGHT.  Let's roll one of these weekends!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: lets roll :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## jbfletch77

Let's make if OFFICIAL, Let's all roll to Orlando The first Saturday in July!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jbfletch77

Hey Tatoo, how much do you want for those rims???


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by renus_@Jun 3 2006, 07:45 PM~5546883
> *i want to chrome everything, but right now im gonna get it all painted and worry about chrome later. my shit gonna look like night rider, but im gonna roll the shit out of it
> *


heck yea.....all my suspension will be gloss black except for one piece of chrome  that you'll never see


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

good morning folks


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jun 4 2006, 06:49 AM~5548462
> *good morning folks
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PAW PAW

whats up any hater on here yet


----------



## jbfletch77

Good Monin'...


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jun 4 2006, 06:53 AM~5548472
> *whats up any hater on here yet
> *



not yet i think his mom only lets him get on after 5:00 pm :roflmao:


----------



## westcoastridin

whats up loco :wave:


----------



## PAW PAW

well got to go work on the glass see ya later


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jun 4 2006, 06:59 AM~5548490
> *not yet i think his mom only lets him get on after 5:00 pm :roflmao:
> *


i think this is some guy you and ruben kicked out of your club.....hes obviously after the Lowyalty guys :0


----------



## jbfletch77

Time to go for me........Gotta go look at my '52 Deluxe after breakfast...


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Jun 4 2006, 07:17 AM~5548542
> *Time to go for me........Gotta go look at my '52 Deluxe after breakfast...
> *


good luck


----------



## Guest

The internet sux, sometimes you never know who the fuck is talking.


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 4 2006, 10:52 AM~5548927
> *The internet sux, sometimes you never know who the fuck is talking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



haha


----------



## blvddown

WANNA GIVE A SHOUT OUT TO YOU CATS......GOTTA GET MY SHIT TOGETHER FOR NEXT YEAR......ENJOYED IT....PEACE


----------



## showpony2nc

any of you guys going to the big show


----------



## the GRINCH

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 4 2006, 08:13 AM~5548388
> *too bad you didnt buy 76 only parts from a 62 year old man......hahahaha
> j/k i dont need anything, 40% of my original parts will be on ebay soon.... :biggrin:
> *


i tried to call you about a 73 that i found , 1 owner new rebuilt trans some engine work done at dealership , original interior new paint 5g they said a few other things also cant remember all of it looks nice :biggrin:


----------



## blvddown

ANYONE INTERESTED IN A 69 VERT? GOTTA GET SOME PICS....GUY THAT WORKS WITH ME HAS IT.....


----------



## LOWYALTY1

JULY 8 2006 AT OKA T HESTER PARK in Greensboro North Carolina I will be having my kids Birthday Party. My daughter is celebrating her 8th Birthday, My son will be celebrating his 7th Birthday. They both have same Birthdate March 16th but we never got to celebrate it because of the Car Show Our Car Club hosted. Anyone can come and have a good time. We gonna bring our lowriders.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by rideslowimpala_@Jun 3 2006, 09:01 PM~5546674
> *ruben i was in your car club 6 years ago
> *


i bet you had a import that's why i kick you out. west said call him he wants to talk to you. you call me last night , hang on me 2 times ,private # :angry:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by blvddown_@Jun 4 2006, 06:57 PM~5550700
> *ANYONE INTERESTED IN A 69 VERT? GOTTA GET SOME PICS....GUY THAT WORKS WITH ME HAS IT.....
> *


how much any idea????????????????????????


----------



## blvddown

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 4 2006, 10:16 PM~5551650
> *how much any idea????????????????????????
> *


NOT SURE, LET ME GET SOME INFO TODAY.....


----------



## westcoastridin

:wave:


----------



## PAW PAW

whats up everyone


----------



## jbfletch77

"what's happnin' What's up" :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## jbfletch77

I was thinking about and my yard is in pretty bad shape..Everyone would hate to have a house with a junkyard...

52 Deluxe Doctor's Coupe









94 Fleetwood to cut up and make a 2 door









My 64 SS Donor with a ford 9" rear end









My 64 Shell









My fully wrapped 64 Impala X frame










I hate my yard!!!!   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jun 5 2006, 07:33 AM~5553353
> *whats up everyone
> *


 :around:


----------



## jbfletch77

Hey....July 1st is the first Saturday of the Month.......You wanna head out to Orlando?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Jun 5 2006, 09:54 AM~5553699
> *Hey....July 1st is the first Saturday of the Month.......You wanna head out to Orlando?
> *


who me??


----------



## mylowrider88

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Jun 5 2006, 07:54 AM~5553699
> *Hey....July 1st is the first Saturday of the Month.......You wanna head out to Orlando?
> *


lets go i'm ready


----------



## mylowrider88




----------



## mylowrider88




----------



## westcoastridin

Everybody on the east coast should go to Orlando on July 1st.


----------



## westcoastridin

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin




----------



## mylowrider88

:0 shit


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jun 5 2006, 04:48 PM~5555711
> *Everybody on the east coast should go to Orlando on July 1st.
> *



I'll be in LA.


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 5 2006, 03:54 PM~5556581
> *I'll be in LA.
> *


for good or visiting


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jun 5 2006, 06:55 PM~5556588
> *for good or visiting
> *


visiting.


i wont be there for good for at least a year, which means, the glasshouse will be at a NC show sooner or later.


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 5 2006, 03:58 PM~5556604
> *visiting.
> i wont be there for good for at least a year, which means, the glasshouse will be at a NC show sooner or later.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 5 2006, 06:58 PM~5556604
> *visiting.
> i wont be there for good for at least a year, which means, the glasshouse will be at a NC show sooner or later.
> *


maybe mine will be done by then to


----------



## westcoastridin

im going to be bringing a grill and a bunch of food for everyone paw paw bring the coronas


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jun 5 2006, 05:11 PM~5555888
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hay west didnt you build that car :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jun 5 2006, 05:27 PM~5557111
> *hay west didnt you build that car  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yes sir 30'' sigle pump :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jun 5 2006, 08:27 PM~5557105
> *im going to be bringing a grill and a bunch of food for everyone paw paw bring the coronas
> *


i can do that... maybe our new hater can come by and say hi...


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jun 5 2006, 05:29 PM~5557120
> *i can do that... maybe our new hater can come by and say hi...
> *


that would be nice of him :cheesy:


----------



## westcoastridin

have you learn how to post pic yet???


----------



## PAW PAW

hell no my wife just got a new camra and iam just now fig it out


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jun 5 2006, 05:33 PM~5557145
> *hell no my wife just got a new camra and iam just now fig it out
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hataposer

man been catching up on the drama in the chat wtf


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by hataposer_@Jun 5 2006, 05:34 PM~5557151
> *man been catching up on the drama in the chat      wtf
> *


to many haters in here :angry:


----------



## PAW PAW

too many people hiding behind the comp.


----------



## hataposer

sounds more like posers to me some one must have done the rides low mommy wrong for him to be that upset


----------



## hataposer

ryan have you had a chance to find me a 62 deck for the wagon yet


----------



## westcoastridin

that fucker likes to play games like a
lil kid he called ruben a few time and hung up what kind of jr high shit is that


----------



## hataposer

the glass you sent me looks great man i wish all of my glass looked as good all i need now is that back lid and ill b ready for paint on one of my cars


----------



## westcoastridin

if he was any kind of a man he would say who he is and show what he s got insted of talking shit and not showing anything


----------



## hataposer

someone needs to find out tha dudes name then ill bet he bacs off a min . but then it will be to late


----------



## PAW PAW

like i said we might get lucky and see his nice car at the show.. i know i will bee there with a little something new


----------



## westcoastridin

the minute we started talking about his car he took the pic down from his profile :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PAW PAW

who the new guy


----------



## westcoastridin

the minute we started talking about his car he took the pic down from his profile :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fundimotorsports

hey ya'll.. We need love around herrrrrr.. Them damn imports are taking the streets over.. stop the hate . We are few and rare in these parts.. :biggrin: 



Whats up Ruben , Paw paw . West . I will be hitting back bumper on your ass's next year... :biggrin: okay so It was in a dream.. hehehehehhee


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 5 2006, 08:49 PM~5557264
> *hey ya'll.. We need love around herrrrrr.. Them damn imports are taking the streets over.. stop the hate . We are few and rare in these parts.. :biggrin:
> Whats up Ruben , Paw paw . West . I will be hitting back bumper on your ass's next year... :biggrin:  okay so It was in a dream.. hehehehehhee
> 
> *


that right whats the next show for you


----------



## hataposer

his gold plating looks really nice i wonder if guilford done it and his chrome


----------



## fundimotorsports

you know I am DmJ poster boy.. Rockinham this Sat. I do all the shows.. They love to take pics of the ass in the air shots.. :biggrin: i think I have somthing evry weekend this month.. i need to work on my 3 wheeel.. i get about 2 inches then turn coward.. hahhaaaa. Now my hopping skilla are comming along. I need to get up with West , Ruben , or Juan so i can test fit sum skinnies up there.. :biggrin: (15's)..


----------



## PAW PAW

whats up hataposer been a while


----------



## fundimotorsports

ECT.....got plenty pics from Big Mike and the crew.. F'ed up they forgot to judge me but he gave me back my money and a free shirt. So I had a free weekend.. :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

you need sum wires


----------



## PAW PAW

14 or 15'' at that


----------



## westcoastridin

i would do 15


----------



## westcoastridin

:wave: ruben


----------



## PAW PAW

hay west gotthe 54 out today and went riding i would like to keep it but i need to sell it knowof any one


----------



## westcoastridin

bling bling :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jun 5 2006, 09:10 PM~5557397
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bling bling :biggrin:
> *


looks good at least it is clean hay ruben


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jun 5 2006, 06:09 PM~5557391
> *hay west gotthe 54 out today and went riding i would like to keep it but i need to sell it knowof any one
> *



i will tell sum more people i'll let you know


----------



## westcoastridin

the waGON IS ALWAYS CLEAN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

needto teach ruben about that


----------



## westcoastridin




----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jun 5 2006, 06:14 PM~5557424
> *needto teach ruben about that
> *



IM TRYING HE WILL GET IT SUM DAY


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

hataposer ...what did you need the folding rear panels?


----------



## fundimotorsports

ya I am trying to get the kids to get one (plaque).. Looks like I will have to do it myself..I am the only suspention mod in the club. 1 Hydrolic and 1 air ..

I also will have to dry fit the 15 on there.. My 16 are right at the caliper and I have the ones you cannot shave down.. :uh: I have big ass racing brake..


----------



## LOWYALTY1

what's up classic kustoms,blvd,west,paw paw ,hataposer


----------



## hataposer

the tail gate and a rear seat panel not the nine passenger but the regular rear seat panel my hindges are trash


----------



## LOWYALTY1

& fundimotorsport


----------



## hataposer

what up


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

The very rear panel closest to the tailgate? I may have one of those..

My tailgate was super shot.


I will keep an eye out though.

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

paw paw coming to my kids birthday party?


----------



## hataposer

what about the rear panel on the rear seat the panel closest to the front seat but on the back of the rear seat


----------



## westcoastridin

going back to work see you guys later


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jun 5 2006, 09:23 PM~5557493
> *paw paw coming to my kids birthday party?
> *


dont see y not i live very close to there we use to go there and ride on sundays but now its dead


----------



## fundimotorsports

wooohoooo. Ruban you make a annocment yet about the B-day.. :biggrin: You know I got a suv for a reason.. :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

saturday do you want to see my baby 48, my house is 30 sec. from the show


----------



## PAW PAW

west what you working on


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

I will definately check


----------



## fundimotorsports

Pm me.. Becouse I wil be down there all weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

the fram for thr glass is getting close almost ready to fire up the motor did some more work on it this week end then i will have to start on the body


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

that is going to be a super tight glass!


----------



## hataposer

thanks also need the lower valances for a 60 impala front and rear in ok shape i could rebuild them if need be i just need some mine are gone some one took them and a pass. side air plane 63 4 door trim what ya got on those items


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

can't help on the 60 stuff right now.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jun 2 2006, 10:11 AM~5538248
> *JULY 8 2006 AT OKA T HESTER PARK in Greensboro North Carolina I will be having my kids Birthday Party. My daughter is celebrating her 8th Birthday, My son will be celebrating his 7th Birthday. They both have same Birthdate March 16th but we never got to celebrate it because of the Car Show Our Car Club hosted. Anyone can come and have a good time. We gonna bring our lowriders.
> *


----------



## hataposer

well just let me know oon the others thanks


----------



## fundimotorsports

I would rather see you gys then DMJ show.. :biggrin: se ya.. got ya..what you need for her.. Age and stuff.. You need sum food ar drinks.. :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by hataposer_@Jun 5 2006, 09:29 PM~5557544
> *thanks also need the lower valances for a 60 impala front and rear in ok shape i could rebuild them if need be i just need some  mine are gone  some one took them and a pass. side air plane  63 4 door trim  what ya got on those items
> *


finding those side trim for a 63 wagon is a bitch i know i had to


----------



## hataposer

any body need any power benches let me know i have four of them three out of 62-64s and 1 59 to 60 all in nice shape


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hataposer

yes kelso it has been a while


----------



## PAW PAW

hateaposer i know you only mess with older cheys but if you run buy a glass let me know i need a few things


----------



## LOWYALTY1

TIM I NEED TO TALK TO YOU


----------



## Old School 1957

Whats up fellaz? Been a minute...
Whats up Ry?? Hit me up....


----------



## PAW PAW

old school ready to work on that motor a little


----------



## Old School 1957

Pawpaw bet that geardrive will sound mean....


----------



## PAW PAW

ready to fire that baby up now i got a few thing fixed and put back togeter need to se the timing and adjust the vales


----------



## Old School 1957

Gonna sell the 70 soon...


----------



## PAW PAW

you need that 54 run good and drivers good got some nice wheels on it


----------



## Old School 1957

I know man, I would roll that m/f...


----------



## PAW PAW

see you all tomorrow


----------



## fundimotorsports

Night.  Me too. keep it down night owls..


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jun 5 2006, 09:28 PM~5557539
> *the fram for thr glass is getting close almost ready to fire up the motor did some more work on it this week end then i will have to start on the body
> *


I will get that body mouting stuff blasted sometime, I needed a filter for my bead blaster, I am pretty picky when it comes to my tools and I dont like getting stuff dirty, but once the filter gets here I will blast that stuff.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Whaddup homie!!
sellin the 70????
I will hit you up in the a.m.

Ry


----------



## jbfletch77

Sup Biotches...Finally putting the hydros back on the Fleetwood....










3-pump setup, 8 batteries, powdercoated rack, Showtime pump...I need some Solenoid blocks, accumulators, powerballs, and 5 ton more bounce springs


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 5 2006, 10:45 PM~5558036
> *I will get that body mouting stuff blasted sometime, I needed a filter for my bead blaster, I am pretty picky when it comes to my tools and I dont like getting stuff dirty, but once the filter gets here I will blast that stuff.
> *


thats cool i still need to do the body work befor i put it back ob the fram know any one selling a body rotercer i cant spell but you know what i meen let be know i found one in on the other side of chapel hill but i would have to weld it together so i am still looking


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> Sup Biotches...Finally putting the hydros back on the Fleetwood....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats a pretty simple looking setup :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

call in today i'm sick,
i be outside working on my 48 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

call in today i'm sick,
i be outside working on my 48 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

west & lowyalty


----------



## LOWYALTY1




----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jun 6 2006, 07:30 AM~5559969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What up Ruben?? I got my impala back on the road. :thumbsup: Some new rear brakes and a master cylinder is all she wanted from me. :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Jun 6 2006, 08:16 AM~5560039
> *What up Ruben??  I got my impala back on the road. :thumbsup:  Some new rear brakes and a master cylinder is all she wanted from me. :biggrin:
> *


COMING THIS WEEKEND, TO THE SHOW


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jun 6 2006, 05:27 AM~5559965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> west & lowyalty
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## westcoastridin

holy shit :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mylowrider88

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jun 5 2006, 07:19 PM~5557467
> *what's up classic kustoms,blvd,west,paw paw ,hataposer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam and me wtf ruben


----------



## mylowrider88

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jun 5 2006, 07:25 PM~5557511
> *dont see y not i live very close to there  we use to go there and ride on SUNDAYS but now its dead
> *


LETS DO IT AGAIN


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Jun 6 2006, 10:46 AM~5560280
> *LETS DO IT AGAIN
> *


THAT WHAT IAM TALKING ABOUT


----------



## Old School 1957

What up Pawpaw,Pancho hows thangs?
Yall talkin about Oka T...


----------



## mylowrider88

> _Originally posted by rideslowimpala_@Jun 2 2006, 09:15 PM~5542306
> *YOUR CADDY & MY 64 ,MY SET UP IS WAY BETTER THEN YOURS, ANYBODY CAN DO A SETUP LIKE THAT  YOU GOT 2 DIFFERENT PUMPS BACK THERE . WHY WHY WHY WHY IS THAT THE ONLY CAR YOU GOT.
> *


LOOK LIKE U DONT KNOW ABOUT HYDRAULICS BITCH WHATS THE DIFFERNT ON THE PUMPS LET ME KNOW N I W'LL TELL IF U RIGHT M/F


----------



## mylowrider88

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Jun 6 2006, 08:57 AM~5560314
> *What up Pawpaw,Pancho hows thangs?
> Yall talkin about Oka T...
> *


JUST LOOKING SE WHATS NEW N HERE


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

hataposa.. is this the panel you need?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...7&#entry5560337


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Jun 6 2006, 07:43 AM~5560273
> *dam and me wtf ruben
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s




----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jun 6 2006, 08:04 AM~5560342
> *hataposa..  is this the panel you need?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...7&#entry5560337
> *



hey do you have any good side trim???


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

no good side trim for the belair right now


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jun 6 2006, 08:06 AM~5560362
> *no good side trim for the belair right now
> *


----------



## mylowrider88

so what sup west r we gonit to do it


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jun 6 2006, 07:37 AM~5560254
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy shit :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


hopper broke in l.a :0


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jun 6 2006, 10:08 AM~5560370
> *hopper broke  in l.a :0
> *



THAT CADDY HITS A NICE 3 WHEEL. HAHAHA.......


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jun 6 2006, 08:33 AM~5560072
> *COMING THIS WEEKEND, TO THE SHOW
> *



WISH I COULD MAKE IT HOMIE. MY POCKETS ARE EMPTY RIGHT NOW.


----------



## gtown

anybody here going to the big show, i know its not a good lowrider show, just have to go for other reasons.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

what's lowrider88


----------



## LOWYALTY1

wednesday last day for my kids


----------



## mylowrider88

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jun 6 2006, 10:01 AM~5560663
> *what's lowrider88
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what t*(&&^ u doing


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jun 6 2006, 09:01 AM~5560663
> *what's lowrider88
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Jun 6 2006, 11:38 AM~5560532
> *WISH I COULD MAKE IT HOMIE. MY POCKETS ARE EMPTY RIGHT NOW.
> *


time to hit the girlfriends wallet up


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jun 6 2006, 11:14 AM~5560760
> *time to hit the girlfriends wallet up
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

RUBEN STOP PLAYING AROUND


----------



## LOWYALTY1

48 almost ready
thursday i get my 72 montel


----------



## PAW PAW

THAT S GOOOOOOOD STILL NEED TO CLEAN THAT LAC


----------



## LOWYALTY1

PAW PAW


----------



## mylowrider88

:biggrin: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jun 6 2006, 10:34 AM~5560865
> *THAT S GOOOOOOOD  STILL NEED TO CLEAN THAT LAC
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jun 6 2006, 12:37 PM~5560889
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAW PAW
> *


I LIKE THAT DONT KNOW HOW YOU GOT THAT PIC OF ME


----------



## LOWYALTY1

GOT TO GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## LOWYALTY1

GOT TO GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jun 6 2006, 06:28 AM~5559841
> *thats cool i still need to do the body work befor i put it back ob the fram  know any one selling a body rotercer i cant spell but you know what i meen let be know i found one in on the other side of chapel hill but i would have to weld it together so i am still looking
> *


I sold both of my rotissorys. Didnt need them anymore.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Jun 6 2006, 11:08 AM~5560369
> *so what sup west r we gonit to do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that pic was taken at Bowtie Connection.  


Who tried to take Eazys logo off the bottom of that pic......... :angry:


----------



## mylowrider88

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 6 2006, 10:56 AM~5561036
> *that pic was taken at Bowtie Connection.
> Who tried to take Eazys logo off the bottom of that pic......... :angry:
> *


thats how it is in the website :biggrin:


----------



## jbfletch77

Where's my Video Ruben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Could you take any longer?

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## jbfletch77

Whaddup everyone....


----------



## PAW PAW

NO


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Jun 6 2006, 11:16 AM~5561542
> *Whaddup everyone.....Why don't we all start one car club and call it East Coast
> Ryders.
> *


 :angry: :angry: :nono: :nono: :buttkick: :thumbsdown: :uh:  :machinegun: :wave:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Jun 6 2006, 11:16 AM~5561542
> *Whaddup everyone.....Why don't we all start one car club and call it East Coast
> Ryders.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## PAW PAW

WHAT R YOU WORKING ON WEST


----------



## jbfletch77

I have to work on my shit...Ay I can't go to the show this weekend. I had a death in the family and pops is coming down....


----------



## jbfletch77

Can't go to the show this weekend...got to go to a funeral....Good luck fellas


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jun 6 2006, 12:21 PM~5561891
> *WHAT R YOU WORKING ON WEST
> *


fletch and i are gorking on his cadillac


----------



## PAW PAW

THAT WHAT IAM TALKING ABOUT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mylowrider88

:biggrin:  :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jun 6 2006, 02:01 PM~5562111
> *THAT WHAT IAM TALKING ABOUT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

ALRIGHT NEED SOME HELP 60 WAGON
FAIR SHAPE = not beat up good glass little rust every thing there
WHAT IS IT WORTH??????????????

WHAT ALL DIFFERN'T ONES DID THEY MAKE????????????????


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

:wave: i think Ruben got a subscription to animatedsmileys.com :0


----------



## Old School 1957

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 6 2006, 04:32 PM~5562290
> *ALRIGHT NEED SOME HELP 60 WAGON
> FAIR SHAPE = not beat up  good glass little rust every thing there
> WHAT IS IT WORTH??????????????
> 
> WHAT ALL DIFFERN'T ONES DID THEY MAKE????????????????
> *


Is it a Parkwood or a Brookwood? Any options? 60 wagons are tha bomb!!!


----------



## Old School 1957

What up RY?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

definately tight.. whaddup oldschool.. :biggrin:


----------



## Old School 1957

Hows it hangin' been rollin'....


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

mos def
what about you?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

been running the roads a good bit?


----------



## Old School 1957

Slangin' them thangs tryin to make a dollar seems like 1 step forward 2 steps back right!!


----------



## Old School 1957

Big Lou got that 60 shits tight!!!


----------



## Old School 1957

HE'S sellin the CADDY...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

60 impala


----------



## Old School 1957

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jun 6 2006, 06:35 PM~5563348
> *60 impala
> *


 :biggrin: YEP...He's going all out...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

nice nice


----------



## Old School 1957

I'll hit you up here in a sec....


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

i can get it for under 1000 what do you think
what's the differnce between the 2


----------



## hataposer

looks good ryan ill wire you the money tonight


----------



## jbfletch77

What's up Biotches     

Gettin my rack straight.. Sending it to get powdercoated tomorrow. 
Setup is going to be tight. I just want to get installed already, but I am going to take a little bit of time to get shit right.











:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

sounds good homie.


----------



## hataposer

looks good


----------



## hataposer




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

By paypal ?? hataposr


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Jun 6 2006, 09:34 PM~5564131
> *What's up Biotches
> 
> Gettin my rack straight.. Sending it to get powdercoated tomorrow.
> Setup is going to be tight.  I just want to get installed already, but I am going to take a little bit of time to get shit right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


dont know how does your work on the rack but it looks good   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: maybee he could do some work for me... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hataposer

yeah ill pypal you the funds sorry i crashed last night ill do it now


----------



## PAW PAW

THANKS FOR THE HELP CLASSIC KUSTOMS I P.M. U


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jun 7 2006, 06:21 AM~5566380
> *THANKS FOR THE HELP CLASSIC KUSTOMS I P.M. U
> *


anytime bro,


----------



## jbfletch77

Sup Biotches... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

WHATS UP BIG MAN


----------



## jbfletch77

Took off work today, have to take care of some business.... 
           

Ruben How much do you have done on that 48?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

all right hata, I have it all packaged up!
:biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Jun 7 2006, 10:48 AM~5566638
> *Took off work today, have to take care of some business....
> 
> 
> Ruben How much do you have done on that 48?
> *


BIG MAN IN CHARGE YOU HAVE GOT IT MADE


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Whaddup Paw Paw. 

Did you figure out your camera?

:biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

paw paw dont forget my coronas this weekend  :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Jun 7 2006, 07:48 AM~5566638
> *Took off work today, have to take care of some business....
> 
> 
> Ruben How much do you have done on that 48?
> *


bitch your working on your car im going to call your school right now :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jun 7 2006, 11:55 AM~5566952
> *paw paw dont forget my coronas this weekend    :biggrin:
> *


NO TO THE CAMERA AND YES TO THE BEER


----------



## LOWYALTY1

working under my car right now


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jun 7 2006, 09:51 AM~5567328
> *working under my car right now
> *



have you found anything bad under the car???????


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jun 7 2006, 11:19 AM~5567833
> *have you found anything bad under the car???????
> *


just a ruben


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jun 7 2006, 11:45 AM~5567944
> *just a ruben
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jun 7 2006, 02:45 PM~5567944
> *just a ruben
> *


I LIKE THAT


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

sad news  im going to have to put the ol 64 on the back burner for a while....ive got to pay alot of bills off so i can buy a new work truck :angry: but im still coming up on the 17th west


----------



## PAW PAW

west r we still on for this weekend


----------



## mylowrider88




----------



## jbfletch77

Sup Biotches          
Ruben what have you done to your car?


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jun 7 2006, 06:23 PM~5570044
> *west r we still on for this weekend
> *



YES WE ARE STILL ON


----------



## PAW PAW

THAT WILL WORK HAY WE R ALMOST AT 200 PAGES


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jun 8 2006, 08:13 AM~5573077
> *THAT WILL WORK  HAY WE R ALMOST AT 200 PAGES
> *


 :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jun 8 2006, 03:53 PM~5574725
> *:around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


IS RUBEN BRING THE FOOD FOR SAT :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin




----------



## westcoastridin




----------



## mylowrider88

:angry:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

i like that west
I HATE FAKE BITCHES WHO HIDE BIHIND A SCREEN 

''RIDESLOWIMPALA''


----------



## rideslowimpala

:angry: :angry:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

whaddup hataposa


----------



## the GRINCH

sup ry


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Whaddup man..

How's things goin?

=============


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jun 8 2006, 05:38 PM~5575234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like that pic that shit is tight


----------



## renus

sup,rollo


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

sup sup renus
did you ever get a return email about that part for your 62 impala?


----------



## juiced 64

hey everybody( ryan, renus, david, timbo) and anybody else that I know, just seen everybody had been in here figured id say what up. some body make sure to let me know if you all wanna get together soon. If not then I'll see at least some of you at the obsession picnic. lata, tommy


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jun 8 2006, 08:56 PM~5577069
> *sup sup renus
> did you ever get a return email about that part for your 62 impala?
> *


yeah, i gotta write a check!


----------



## renus

waz up tommy
uffin:


----------



## juiced 64

hey Renus, Just chillin man, i just got done loading the impala on the trailer gonna take it down and cruise at myrtle beach tommorow after work. Ive never taken it down there so i figure it should be fun. everything good with you man? cant wait to see the duece rollin.


----------



## hataposer

:biggrin: sup ryan man i cme home today and the part was on my front porch thanks im paying you right now sorry for the delay but every time i sit in front of the computer i get side tracked but never the less as before you know im good for it thanks the part looks great whats up every body keep workin on the lowriders im about to bust out with three at one time it has been almost two years since i sold my 62 ss so im ready to come out and play once ...................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by hataposer_@Jun 9 2006, 12:58 AM~5577807
> *:biggrin: sup ryan man i cme home today and the part was on my front porch  thanks im paying you right now sorry for the delay but every time i sit in front of the computer i get side tracked  but never the less as before you know im good for it thanks the part looks great        whats up every body keep workin on the lowriders im about to bust out with three at one time  it has been almost two years since i sold my 62 ss so im ready to come out and play once ...................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats what we all wont to hear more lowriders in the area dont know how you r going to drive 3 with one person but WAY TO GO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

get to work fools


----------



## PAW PAW

I AM AT WORK SOME ONE HAS TO BE THE REST OF YOU LIKE TO TAKE DAYS OFF ALL THE TIME OR YOU WORK FOR YOUR SELFS ..SAME THING :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by rideslowimpala_@Jun 8 2006, 05:00 PM~5576177
> *:angry:  :angry:
> *


oh what now your mad because we are taLKING SHIT :roflmao: REMEMBER YOU GOT TO PAY TO PLAY HOMIE


----------



## jbfletch77

Oh PAW PAW...someone's sounds a little mad that they have to work. Did Junior tell you what's up yesterday. I was at work....I mean I was at Kings Dominion with my 8th graders!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hate work!!!!


----------



## PAW PAW

THE FLETCH MAN HAS GOT THE KIDS ON A FEILD TRIP :nono: :nono:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

What's up Tommy.
When is the Obsession picnic?
Is it in Atlanta?


========================

Glad things worked out for you Renus!

==========================


That's cool Hatapos .. 

I will check my account in a minute.

I had a full load so I went ahead and shipped the parts.

Glad you liked...... 

==========================

Can't wait to see some progress pix paw paw!

==========================

We're going rollin' soon OLD SCHOOL!  

=========================

Back to Work ! :biggrin: 


==========================


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s




----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Jun 9 2006, 06:56 AM~5579036
> *Oh PAW PAW...someone's sounds a little mad that they have to work.  Did Junior tell you what's up yesterday.  I was at work....I mean I was at Kings Dominion with my 8th graders!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I hate work!!!!
> *


  :buttkick:


----------



## PAW PAW

WHAT TIME IS EVERY ONE MEETING SAT FOR THE SHOW


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jun 9 2006, 08:58 AM~5579590
> *WHAT TIME IS EVERY ONE MEETING SAT FOR THE SHOW
> *


 i'll be there @@@@ 11:00


----------



## gtown

what show is everybody going to? 

what up timbo


----------



## renus

prime time baby!






primer is done, now ready for paint!
click on pics to make them larger.


----------



## Guest

that 62 ss is looking sweet


----------



## PAW PAW

THAT SHIT IS LOOKING GOOD RENUS LIKE TO SEE IT ON THE ROAD SOON


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by renus_@Jun 9 2006, 01:14 PM~5580966
> *prime time baby!
> primer is done, now ready for paint!.
> *


 BASTERD :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Looking real good Renus. Keep up the good work!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWYALTY1




----------



## jbfletch77

I like the way that 62 is coming out!!! What kind of setup are you gonna do?


----------



## LOWYALTY1

PAW PAW








LOWYALTY








WEST








FLETCH








ROLLO6FO


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

carshow in b-town  red 64 , red 48 fleetline is coming to the show is coming


----------



## LOWYALTY1

car show is small but we should have over 25 lowriders


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

DAMN YOU GUY'S ARE SLIPPING ONLY 3 POST FOR THE
DAY SO FAR :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

193 pages


----------



## jbfletch77

Whaddup...Yo if you are hooking up you shit from the bottom up I just saw this site in Old Car Trader. Check out the "Body Lifter" and the "Easy Tilter". That shit is tight!!!!!!!!!!!

OH Yeah...Everybody is at show.
:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 

http://www.accessiblesystems.com/automotive.php


----------



## jbfletch77

Hey... the Batmobile is coming up for auction in Kruse International's auction..


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

i forgot about the show


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

how was that show in Burlington?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

? any pix ?


----------



## LOWYALTY1

we got pictures
let everybody know before( paw paw , west )
my car was there as pretty as she can be and a bird pooped on my car
they got pictures :uh: west got alot of pictures :uh: but we had fun








paw paw
thank you for coming
streetlow mag call me last night, talk about the show for next year, i can't say what we talk about ,but the show is going to be big.
the streetlow mag video is coming out end of the year 
nc is going to be in it.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

OBSESSION COOKOUT ATL 2006
sept 17 they still working on it


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

when is the cookout? The end of the summer?


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

bird poop :roflmao:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jun 11 2006, 10:24 AM~5588475
> *bird poop :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin: cool thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

what's up west


----------



## westcoastridin




----------



## westcoastridin




----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jun 11 2006, 11:24 AM~5589160
> *what's up west
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SED-LOC

what's up WEST, & RUBE


----------



## jbfletch77

Whaddup Biotches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Jun 11 2006, 12:13 PM~5589339
> *what's up WEST, & RUBE
> *



whats up sedee :biggrin:


----------



## renus

waz up


----------



## renus

painted yesterday,





time to buff!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Jun 10 2006, 09:01 PM~5586398
> *Whaddup...Yo if you are hooking up you shit from the bottom up I just saw this site in Old Car Trader.  Check out the "Body Lifter" and the "Easy Tilter".  That shit is tight!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


A rotissory is the only way to go IMO. I had 2 different ones, the Whirly Jig is the best out there IMO.


Here is my 67 on a jig called the "Auto Twirler" I wouldnt recommend buying one from that company though, accessible systems and whirly jig are the best out there.

They sure do make life easy.


----------



## jbfletch77

The floor looks like you've been sand blasting Tatoo...I know that rest of that shop has sand everywhere...Can stand sand blasting.. Have you heard of the new way with Baking Soda?
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Jun 11 2006, 03:59 PM~5589492
> *The floor looks like you've been sand blasting Tatoo...I know that rest of that shop has sand everywhere...Can stand sand blasting..  Have you heard of the new way with Baking Soda?
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


That car wasnt blasted in that shop, it was done in a totally different place, it was done by a professional blaster in greensboro.  

Soda blasting is only good for emblems and small delicate parts. Its not a new way either, people have been doing that for years now.  It would never clean the belly of a car, especially a 40 year old car.  Car bellys have to be sand blasted, plastic media and glass media wont clean it either, only good old sand will clean one that good.


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by renus_@Jun 11 2006, 12:44 PM~5589449
> *painted yesterday,
> 
> time to buff!
> *


 you need to slow down :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 11 2006, 01:02 PM~5589495
> *That car wasnt blasted in that shop, it was done in a totally different place, it was done by a professional blaster in greensboro.
> 
> Soda blasting is only good for emblems and small delicate parts. Its not a new way either, people have been doing that for years now.    It would never clean the belly of a car, especially a 40 year old car.   Car bellys have to be sand blasted, plastic media and glass media wont clean it either, only good old sand will clean one that good.
> *


cant beat sand  but let a pro do it or you can fuck up body panels


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jun 11 2006, 04:20 PM~5589548
> *cant beat sand   but let a pro do it or you can fuck up body panels
> *


*Never* use sand on body panels. Only use plastic media, it creates no heat. Sand wont hurt the floors because they have so many ridges and contours it makes the panels alot stronger than a flat smooth body panel.


The guy I use does sand on floors, firewalls, interior structures and trunk interiors. And plastic media on body panels inside and out, hoods top and bottom, trunk top and bottom, doors inside and out. And anywhere else that doesnt have rust or undercoating.


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

theres only sand blasters around here.. ive got to take my body to Statesville to get it media blasted...closest place i can find :dunno:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jun 11 2006, 04:47 PM~5589646
> *theres only sand blasters around here.. ive got to take my body to Statesville to get it media blasted...closest place i can find :dunno:
> *



how far are you from greensboro?? 


there is a media blaster there that is badass.


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 11 2006, 02:19 PM~5589780
> *how far are you from greensboro??
> there is a media blaster there that is badass.
> *


close to 3 hours :angry:


----------



## fundimotorsports

hey guys just got back from that fuckin import bullshit. They showed no love for the dro's. All that bullshit was air.. The Va and MD boys showed up and they still shited on them. Hope every one got back safe. I even got shited on and no dro's won shit!!!!!!! Fucking drop jaw...... 




I am going to ride in that limo next time bro.. :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by renus_@Jun 11 2006, 12:44 PM~5589449
> *painted yesterday,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time to buff!
> *


\


nice keep up the good work :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## fundimotorsports

bawawawawawaa . Next time you fools post that shit up.. I drove 3hrs away when I could have hung with my own a 1 hour away... :biggrin: And I am working on the rim thing.. Tiny ones :biggrin: 15 wire with white wall super high rollover factor.. EYAAAAAAAAAAA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jbfletch77

Tattoo...who is your guy in Greensboro. I am going to need him for my 52' bomb..
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

How much does he charge for a whole car?


----------



## PAW PAW




----------



## PAW PAW

still trying


----------



## PAW PAW

i think i have got it


----------



## PAW PAW




----------



## PAW PAW




----------



## PAW PAW

sorry the pic r so big still trying to fig out this pic stuff


----------



## renus

that motor is nice, paw paw


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

whatcha working on now paw paw. whatever it is, its gonna hot


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

ohhh nevermind i see it now. its looking good mayne


----------



## PAW PAW

76 glass trying to finish one that a buddy of mine started 7 years


----------



## fundimotorsports

Good gogli moogli !!!!! You think you could drop one of those in a Expo for me... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

i hear ya, well the monte took a unexpected turn on its build up today. i hope it turns out good........lol


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by str8_gbody_@Jun 11 2006, 07:50 PM~5591029
> *i hear ya, well the monte took a unexpected turn on its build up today.  i hope it turns out good........lol
> *


what kind of unexpected turn?


----------



## PAW PAW




----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

> _Originally posted by renus_@Jun 11 2006, 09:52 PM~5591037
> *what kind of unexpected turn?
> *


well its official that the el monte is topless now :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by str8_gbody_@Jun 11 2006, 09:54 PM~5591053
> *well its official that the el monte is topless now :biggrin:
> *


i wont to put a targa on the glss but have not fig it out yet!!!!!!


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

me and mr broughm crashed in the shop last night after working on everything 

woke up this morning with a wild idea for something different in the club. ill have pics soon its in a rough state right now.


----------



## fundimotorsports

Night boys . I got a sun burn at that import show on pavement. :biggrin:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 11 2006, 09:57 PM~5591083
> *Night boys . I got a sun burn at that import show on pavement.  :biggrin:
> *


yea im glad i didnt even go to that one


----------



## PAW PAW

new ride untill i can get mine done


----------



## PAW PAW




----------



## jbfletch77

night Fundi :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## jbfletch77

Nice engine PAW PAW...maybe your little girl can hop it and beat some of these asses that talk shit on here!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

AHH YEAH RENUS!! I know you are excited about the fresh paint homie!

:biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Jun 11 2006, 10:15 PM~5591227
> *Nice engine PAW PAW...maybe your little girl can hop it and beat some of these asses that talk shit on here!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THATS RIGHT IT WILL BE DONE SOON I WE WILL BE OUT IN IT


----------



## jbfletch77

Good Morning ladies!!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jun 11 2006, 10:11 PM~5591192
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new ride untill i can get mine done
> *


what are you, an ant? :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

SORRY JUST FIG OUT HOW TO POST PIC STILL WORKING ON THE ANTS


----------



## SED-LOC

Rube what's up? when you get a chance check out that 70 for me. get bacc and let me know what you think. 

Thanks


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jun 11 2006, 09:48 PM~5591018
> *76 glass  trying to finish one that a buddy of mine started 7 years
> *


 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 12 2006, 01:05 PM~5595233
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> *


 :around: :around:


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 12 2006, 04:05 PM~5595233
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jun 12 2006, 04:54 PM~5595470
> *:twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :dunno: :buttkick: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jun 12 2006, 09:42 AM~5594122
> *what are you, an ant? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jun 11 2006, 08:54 PM~5591449
> *AHH YEAH RENUS!!  I know you are excited about the fresh paint homie!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


still alot to do, but one more step! :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by renus_@Jun 12 2006, 02:17 PM~5595562
> *still alot to do, but one more step! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SED-LOC

Rube, good lookin on that info. I'll more than likely be out that way Tuesday.


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

get to work west :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jun 13 2006, 05:37 AM~5599205
> *get to work west :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoispimpin

Here you go...Everyone is personaly invited by me GIZMO on behalf of REAL LIFE CC...come have a great time(DRAMA FREE)..
Guarenteed one of the best of the year.
stunt bikes performing through out the day Rappers,battles,dj,wet-t/bikini....shit here you go.....  More & more being added daily I'll keep you posted......


----------



## SED-LOC

West what's craccin? I wonder what great idea the mighty Fletch will come up with today. I'll get at you when I get bacc from Burlington.


----------



## jbfletch77

Whaddup!!
uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@Jun 13 2006, 11:03 AM~5599716
> *Here you go...Everyone is personaly invited by me GIZMO on behalf of REAL LIFE CC...come have a great time(DRAMA FREE)..
> Guarenteed one of the best of the year.
> stunt bikes performing through out the day Rappers,battles,dj,wet-t/bikini....shit here you go.....  More & more being added daily I'll keep you posted......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@Jun 13 2006, 08:03 AM~5599716
> *Here you go...Everyone is personaly invited by me GIZMO on behalf of REAL LIFE CC...come have a great time(DRAMA FREE)..
> Guarenteed one of the best of the year.
> stunt bikes performing through out the day Rappers,battles,dj,wet-t/bikini....shit here you go.....  More & more being added daily I'll keep you posted......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i will defenetly be there :cheesy:


----------



## gizmoispimpin

Great !!!!Lookin forward to seeing & partying with all of you...I'll let everyone know about pre partys ETC....


----------



## fundimotorsports

Hey guys... Finally got rid of the hydro box.. Bad thing is I droped it and the shit cracked on one end and fell apart. You could cover it up I gueass.. Free just pay for shipping like $2... I am letting the extra 5 switches go for $2 apeice. got (4) 3 prong and (1) 12 prong.. :biggrin: They are new and not used since i took them out when i got the box.. :biggrin:

Pm me or email. 
[email protected]..


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by hataposer_@Jun 7 2006, 08:47 AM~5566272
> *yeah ill pypal you the funds  sorry i crashed last night ill do it now
> *


It hasn't come through yet ..


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@Jun 13 2006, 11:03 AM~5599716
> *Here you go...Everyone is personaly invited by me GIZMO on behalf of REAL LIFE CC...come have a great time(DRAMA FREE)..
> Guarenteed one of the best of the year.
> 
> *


thats not that far from NC. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Old School 1957

Yo Ry hit me up tried to get you on tha chirp


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

aight homie.


----------



## hataposer

im having some problems with paypall right now i spent way to much money last month now they want me to verify one of my cards i used im waiting to see some bullshit on my online statement then enter it in there dispute resolution . sorry its a new account and didnt verify the bull as soon as they free my shish ill get it to you sorry bought this but dont worry i was supposed to send tattoo some cheddar im all fucked up right this second :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## hataposer

i hate paypal !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports

this shit got to go !!!!! Hit me up very cheap!!!!! Or I am looking for some crome extentions for the other 5.. make a deal... :biggrin:


----------



## jbfletch77

What's up fellas!!!!!!!!
Fucking raining like crazy here in Durham! I need to work on my setup today though. I keep changing shit...Now I am running 12 batteries..I just can't make up my mind.
:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin: all right just let me know


----------



## westcoastridin

> What's up fellas!!!!!!!!
> Fucking raining like crazy here in Durham! I need to work on my setup today though. I keep changing shit...Now I am running 12 batteries..I just can't make up my mind.
> 
> make up your mind fucker your driving me crazy :angry: :twak:


----------



## mylowrider88

:biggrin:


----------



## jbfletch77

Okay, okay...I am now gonna run 12 Group 31's, 2 pumps to the back and a Piston pump to the front, Adel dump to the front, italians to the back. Showtime Hydraulics...5 3/4 springs, 14's and at bridge.

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Oh yeah...working on an aircraft setup for my 52 Deluxe


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jbfletch77

Time to order a Pizza...from Dominoes!!
:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 

Just kidding Papa John's
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Jun 14 2006, 12:42 PM~5606285
> *Okay, okay...I am now gonna run 12 Group 31's, 2 pumps to the back and a Piston pump to the front, Adel dump to the front, italians to the back.  Showtime Hydraulics...5 3/4 springs, 14's and at bridge.
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Oh yeah...working on an aircraft setup for my 52 Deluxe
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



5 3/4 ton springs???? :0 Damn!!!!!! I didnt know they make them that heavy.


----------



## jbfletch77

They don't...but I got some tricks up my sleeves!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mylowrider88

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Jun 14 2006, 12:14 PM~5606520
> *They don't...but I got some tricks up my sleeves!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## westcoastridin

THIS IS RUBEN BACK IN DA DAY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Jun 14 2006, 02:14 PM~5606520
> *They don't...but I got some tricks up my sleeves!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


A mini coil inside a regular coil?


----------



## mylowrider88

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jun 14 2006, 04:06 PM~5607862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS RUBEN BACK IN DA DAY  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jun 14 2006, 03:06 PM~5607862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS RUBEN BACK IN DA DAY  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ohhh....little ruben :roflmao:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

go to low-riders.com to see more pictures, i got a topic there


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jun 14 2006, 06:06 PM~5607862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS RUBEN BACK IN DA DAY  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


nice hair you got there ruben :uh: :uh:


----------



## turnin-heads

haha


----------



## SED-LOC

West what's craccin? Maybe tommorrow we can work om those a arms. Get bacc at me and let me know what you think.


----------



## SED-LOC

Flecth wass up big homie. Ya got to much shit on ya mind, if your head gets any bigger it just might explode :


----------



## jbfletch77

Sed got jokes..... Maybe you will pull up on me one day when I finish!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Jun 14 2006, 09:10 PM~5609569
> *Sed got jokes..... Maybe you will pull up on me one day when I finish!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: never


----------



## Guest

almost 200 pages. :uh:


----------



## PAW PAW

:wave: :wave:


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 15 2006, 08:57 AM~5610682
> *almost 200 pages.  :uh:
> *


GOT ANY PARTS FOR SALE


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jun 15 2006, 09:13 AM~5610719
> *GOT ANY PARTS FOR SALE
> *


what do you need.


----------



## PAW PAW

JUST TRING TO SEE WHAT YOU HAVE SO I CAN FIG OUT WHAT I MIGHT NEED I KNOW I MIGHT NEED SOME SKIRTS BUT I KNOW THAY R HIGH


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jun 15 2006, 09:25 AM~5610736
> *JUST TRING TO SEE WHAT YOU HAVE SO I CAN FIG OUT WHAT I MIGHT NEED I KNOW I MIGHT NEED SOME SKIRTS BUT I KNOW THAY R HIGH
> *



I got 2 pair of skirts.  And extra brackets.


----------



## PAW PAW

STILL GOT THE ONES THAT CAME OFF THE CAR


----------



## Guest

:wave:


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Jun 15 2006, 09:37 AM~5610768
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP SEE YA FRIDAY


----------



## Guest

yep, got ya hooked up :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jun 15 2006, 09:36 AM~5610763
> *STILL GOT THE ONES THAT CAME OFF THE CAR
> *


??


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 15 2006, 09:48 AM~5610806
> *??
> *


DIDNT YOU GET THE ONES THAT KEVIN HAD THAT WERE ON THE CAR :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jun 15 2006, 09:50 AM~5610813
> *DIDNT YOU GET THE ONES THAT KEVIN HAD THAT WERE ON THE CAR :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Yeah, plus I got some more sets, and extra brackets.


I'll sell you a set.


----------



## PAW PAW

HOW MUCH


----------



## westcoastridin

we will have the new topic for the 07 show sometime next week :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

so make sure you guys let this one die and go to the other one


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 15 2006, 05:57 AM~5610682
> *almost 200 pages.  :uh:
> *


  it will be over soon


----------



## westcoastridin

anything going on this weekend?????


----------



## westcoastridin

sed-loc im ready for them a arms :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

:around: :around: :around: :rofl: :rofl: 200 pages  :scrutinize: :around: :around:


----------



## PAW PAW

WEST YOU GOT 200 SO GET BACK TO WORK


----------



## jbfletch77

What's up biotches....I am just chillin...like always


uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jun 15 2006, 08:09 AM~5611125
> *so make sure you guys let this one die and go to the other one
> *


dont wont too  ill miss it


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jun 15 2006, 11:38 PM~5614845
> *dont wont too  ill miss it
> *


good day every body


----------



## SED-LOC

West did you get That?


----------



## SED-LOC

Flecth wass up homie


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Jun 16 2006, 05:34 AM~5616654
> *West did you get That?
> *


yeah i got it thanks im feeling better :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

what up!!!!!  choped the front so now I lay frame .. stilll working on the rims. durn man is keeping a brotha down... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 16 2006, 07:17 PM~5619616
> *what up!!!!!  choped the front so now I lay frame .. stilll working on the rims. durn man is keeping a brotha down... :biggrin:
> *


at least put something classy, some nice wheels with a nice flat dish, kinda some billet style wheels, but chrome plated, not polished.




just dont put some lexani wheels on it.


----------



## fundimotorsports

hell no!!!. I am going wire or clasic hammers 16'-17'. (billit). :biggrin: The rest of ECT has 22" and up.. I like being the odd ball.. I want a lowrider not a pimp my ride.. :biggrin:




















i am thinking about adding sum blocks so I can get better sparks out the front. I still need to add a notch to tuck the rear. But the intire frame drags on the ground now..


----------



## Guest

i got you a set of blocks bro, :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

Happy Fathers Day dads :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

happy D dad every body.. :biggrin: The wifes or gals have to do the anual thing tonight when the kids go to sleep.. lets see . Us dad / husbands get every Fathers day , birth day , and X-mas...OYAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!! bawawawawawawa :biggrin:


----------



## mylowrider88

q onda


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 18 2006, 01:39 PM~5626997
> *happy D dad every body.. :biggrin:  The wifes  or gals have to do the anal thing tonight when the kids go to sleep.. lets see . Us dad / husbands get every Fathers day , birth day , and X-mas...OYAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!! bawawawawawawa  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:wave:


----------



## fundimotorsports

Anything going on this weekend boys. I need a cruz in or sum ridding. I do not feel like going to the DJM show I was sopose to go to. golden coral cruz or sum shit!!!! :biggrin: Let shut a parking lot down...


----------



## turnin-heads

sweet 200


----------



## PAW PAW

:wave: :wave: hello everyone


----------



## SED-LOC

Loyalty wass up


----------



## SED-LOC

West I tryed to get in contact with. Hit me up


----------



## SED-LOC

Flecth wass up homeboy? how is the LAC comin along?


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

eerrbody disappeared


----------



## fundimotorsports

Well selma has a show I might cruz thru..  sopose to be good weather here..


----------



## SED-LOC

They aint dissapperared it's just that time of the month


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 20 2006, 04:27 PM~5640229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well selma has a show I might cruz thru..   sopose to be good weather here..
> *


we're going to be with city knights cc this sat for a car show . do you want to come?


----------



## blvddown

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jun 20 2006, 09:46 PM~5641975
> *we're going to be with city knights cc this sat for a car show . do you want to come?
> *


WHERE IS THERE A SHOW??????


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Jun 20 2006, 06:15 AM~5637152
> *Loyalty wass up
> *


sed loc been working every day 12 hours a day , when i get off i work on my 488888888888 till 8:30 or 9:00 pm, i'm be home all day on wednesday don't feel good !!!!!!!!!!!!! i be outside working on my 48 :0


----------



## LOWYALTY1

hour from your house blvddown fort bragg


----------



## LOWYALTY1

manuel i see you


----------



## LOWYALTY1

for sale


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

sup sup everybody.... :biggrin:


----------



## MANUEL L

CLICK ON THIS http://www.mythirdworld.bravehost.com I NEED EVERY BODY TO COME DOWN! K J FROM CALI SWINGIN WILL BE FILMING!!!


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jun 20 2006, 09:59 PM~5642059
> *sup sup everybody.... :biggrin:
> *


you doing alright


----------



## daddyfatsacs

CAR FOR SALE AS IS OR PAINTED ---5K LIKE IT IS FULL CHROME UNDERCARRAIGE AND UNDER HOOD FULL SHOW INTERIOR 3PUMPS 8 BATTERYS 
SLIP YOKE DRIVE SHAFT ,NO BULL SHIT HERE NEAR CHARLOTTE


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jun 20 2006, 10:59 PM~5642056
> *for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by SEVENDUECE-REBIRTH_@Jun 21 2006, 07:55 AM~5643887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAR FOR SALE AS IS OR PAINTED ---5K LIKE IT IS FULL CHROME UNDERCARRAIGE AND UNDER HOOD FULL SHOW INTERIOR 3PUMPS 8 BATTERYS
> SLIP YOKE DRIVE SHAFT ,NO BULL SHIT HERE NEAR CHARLOTTE
> *


trades?


----------



## mylowrider88

hey ruben u think this truck be ok for lowyalty cc


----------



## mylowrider88

:0


----------



## SED-LOC

Hey Loyalty1 I was out your way last week and that 70 has way to much bondo in it. Good lookin out maybe someone else might be interested. Homeboy said he'll go down to 2k , but for me it's worth more like $2.00. I talk to West about some show this weekend. I'm down to ride, I should be free.


----------



## SED-LOC

Paw Paw what's up homie. We met in Burlington. I was with West and I was rollin a blue Chevy El-Camino.


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Jun 21 2006, 04:58 PM~5646183
> *Paw Paw what's up homie. We met in Burlington.  I was with West and I was rollin a blue Chevy El-Camino.
> *


WERE YOU THE DRIVER OR THE PASS BUT ANY HOW WHATS UP


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

is that the 72 that used to be in G rides?


----------



## daddyfatsacs

YEP ,JUST NEED TO FINISH THE BODY WORK AND PAINT HER


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Is the car basically the same as it was .... just had some dents? 

More information/pics?

I remember the car from a long time ago hopping at the metrolina expo .


----------



## daddyfatsacs

ITS STILL THE SAME JUST CHANGED THE SETUP AND HAD THE TRUNK SPRAYED W/ THE RHINO LINER AND THE INSIDE QUATERS ,THE HOOD HAS TWO DENTS ,SO I HAVE ANOTHER HOOD AND BOTH DOORS I WAS GOING TO PUT THE DOOR HANDLES BACK ON IT ILL GO TAKE PICS NOW


----------



## daddyfatsacs




----------



## daddyfatsacs




----------



## daddyfatsacs




----------



## daddyfatsacs




----------



## SED-LOC

Yo Paw I was the driver , my cuzzin as the passenger


----------



## SED-LOC

Paw, that truck is what's up. I aint madd at cha


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

What's up Renus .. any new progress pix?


----------



## PAW PAW

where is everyone at :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jun 22 2006, 04:18 PM~5652688
> *where is everyone at  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


they been missing for a few weeks now


----------



## fundimotorsports

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SED-LOC

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 16 2006, 08:49 PM~5620197
> *at least put something classy, some nice wheels with a nice flat dish, kinda some billet style wheels, but chrome plated, not polished.
> just dont put some lexani wheels on it.
> *



what's up fool? I haven't spoke with you in a few months now. I'm pretty busy with work and never get on IM or layitlow anymore.

How is the family and your projects doing?


----------



## fundimotorsports

TTTT You guys much be watching Futbol"""


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 22 2006, 10:59 PM~5653685
> *what's up fool?  I haven't spoke with you in a few months now.  I'm pretty busy with work and never get on IM or layitlow anymore.
> 
> How is the family and your projects doing?
> *


call me


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

is there another thread everyone moved to?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by hataposer_@Jun 7 2006, 08:47 AM~5566272
> *yeah ill pypal you the funds  sorry i crashed last night ill do it now
> *



What's up homie.
Is your paypal back up and going?
It has been over 2 weeks.
Hit me back and let me know.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jun 24 2006, 11:06 AM~5661076
> *What's up homie.
> Is your paypal back up and going?
> It has been over 2 weeks.
> Hit me back and let me know.
> *



I can honestly attest to the fact that his paypal account is frozen, its not his fault either.


I will put my own money on the line and gaurentee that he has no intentions of not paying you. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Im not saying you are doubting him, I just want you to feel at ease. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I would be losing my goddamn mind if I were him and my account was like that, its all due to a shitty buyer that should be kicked off ebay for good.


----------



## jbfletch77

Whaddup Fellas!!!! I have been doing some body work on the Fleetwood. West is Bullshittin', supposed to be puttin' the hydros on today...but somebody has to watch MEXiCO play Soccer today :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

I wasn't doubting him. And paypal does suck. Just touching base..
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
What's everybody doing this weekend?


----------



## PAW PAW

been work om the glass a little today got the body on a body stand and started getting the molding off of it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

wwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssstttttttttttt


----------



## LOWYALTY1

CITY KNIGHTS CC & TECHNIQUES CC I KNOW YOU IN HERE. I HAD A GOOD TIME TODAY. I SEE YOU AT THE COOKOUT .ROBERT(fundimotorsports) THANKS FOR THE HELP TODAY.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

fundimotorsports ANY SHOW I GO , I WANT YOU THERE WITH ME .
YOU SAVE MY LIFE TODAY, I OWE YOU ONE


----------



## PAW PAW

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jun 24 2006, 11:28 PM~5663767
> *fundimotorsports ANY SHOW I GO , I WANT YOU THERE WITH ME .
> YOU SAVE MY LIFE TODAY, I OWE YOU ONE
> *


what did he do show you how to clean a car :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Jun 24 2006, 12:40 PM~5661496
> *Whaddup Fellas!!!!  I have been doing some body work on the Fleetwood.  West is Bullshittin', supposed to be puttin' the hydros on today...but somebody has to watch MEXiCO play Soccer today :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :barf: soccer


----------



## fundimotorsports

Ya I did.. hahahha :biggrin: Being a nurse has it's preps.. But I thought the extra floor decor was what you where going for with your bar set-up.. :biggrin: 


Got to home stretch and F'in pot hole took my ass out. It busted one seal and I had to hit/ stop/ fill . all the way home about 15mls.. It sucked i must have gussed oil all over other cars on the HWY. I was doing a nose dive all the way home... :uh: Fixed it this morning and all is good.. then a damn noid burn out... so I got one of those too. I will do a cruz out test drive in about a hour.. I am tired from all that pimping yesterday Carlos missed.. :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1




----------



## LOWYALTY1

west








fundimotorsports


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

:wave: :wave:


----------



## rideslowimpala

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: what's up west


----------



## rideslowimpala

:biggrin:


----------



## blvddown

:biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW

west r you still alive :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

good question


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jun 26 2006, 03:49 AM~5669023
> *west r you still alive  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :angel: :wave: rollo call me some time today


----------



## PAW PAW

WEST YOU R STILL A LIVE


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by rideslowimpala_@Jun 25 2006, 08:32 PM~5667748
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: what's up west
> *


Whats up alex :wave:


----------



## fundimotorsports

What going on this weekend peeps.. :biggrin:


----------



## SED-LOC

Weat, Ruben, Flecthy,Paw paw what's crackin?


----------



## SED-LOC

Loyalty 1 get at me I lost your number


----------



## SED-LOC

ANy 4th of July shows poppin off?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

What's up everybody! :wave: :wave:


----------



## PREMIER C.C. N.C.

first time back on the site in 3 yrs,want to give much respect to everyone lowridin in nc and sc. im from elizabeth city nc and rep premier c.c.


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PREMIER C.C. N.C._@Jun 26 2006, 03:33 PM~5671878
> *first time back on the site in 3 yrs,want to give much respect to everyone lowridin in nc and sc. im from elizabeth city nc and rep premier c.c.
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:thumbsup: uffin: welcome back


----------



## SED-LOC

WEST let me know how your little shorty doin. And tell my friend whats up. You know who I'm talking about. :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Jun 27 2006, 06:32 PM~5679252
> *WEST let me know how your little shorty doin.  And tell my friend whats up.  You know who I'm talking about. :biggrin:
> *


   :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jun 24 2006, 06:15 PM~5663269
> *been work om the glass a little today got the body on a body stand and started getting the molding off of it :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

Hey Ruben found this for you and the crew... :biggrin:


----------



## hataposer

sorry ryan im tryin to get the shit together i might have to fly some where . this is just getting stupid the second its free i got you dont worry the money is just pyling up in the account and i cant touch it shits so messed up :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: jason need some info call me or my guy to let him know what the deal is on the parts for the glass so we can get this thing to paint ..........


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

WHATS UP EVERYONE

ANYONE ROLLING TO THE LOW LEVEL'S FINEST COOKOUT ON THE JULY 9TH?

BACKSTREET PASSION WILL BE THERE


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by str8_gbody_@Jun 28 2006, 09:48 AM~5682470
> *WHATS UP EVERYONE
> 
> ANYONE ROLLING TO THE LOW LEVEL'S FINEST COOKOUT ON THE JULY 9TH?
> 
> BACKSTREET PASSION WILL BE THERE
> *


where is it going to be @@@


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by hataposer_@Jun 28 2006, 02:42 AM~5680913
> *sorry ryan im tryin to get the shit together i might have to fly some where . this is just getting stupid the second its free i got you dont worry the money is just pyling up in the account and i cant touch it  shits so messed up  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:                              jason need some info call me or my guy to let him know what the deal is on the parts for the glass so we can get this thing to paint ..........
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Thanks for the heads up man.. just hit me up when it clears..


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

I stumbled across a 61 wagon in Tenn. today. ill post a pic later...anyways.. the guy made it into a 2 door. and he filled the bck glass in to make it a panel. he has all the glass for the rear. The body looked pretty solid, no damage. He has a new headliner and carpet for it also, and all the molding. It has 2" drop spendals and disc brakes..400 big block, auto, a 64 tilt column. He only wants $5000 for it. in the pic the paint was new and now its faded with rally wheels..give me a few hours and ill get the pic up..if anyone wants to look at it ill give you directions to it


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jun 28 2006, 01:27 PM~5682752
> *where is it going to be @@@
> *


it's gonna be in jacksonville nc.. july 9th at northeast creek park


----------



## fundimotorsports

I am down ther all the time. ECT you prob know them. we are out of J'ville on West blv.. :biggrin: I might have to ride...


----------



## SED-LOC

West maybe if your not to busy we can throw those shimes on there today. Whats up with your boys swing.


----------



## SED-LOC

:burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## djtwigsta

Wow i didnt know Lowaylty was like this.....

I would squash that.


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jun 30 2006, 06:48 AM~5693541
> *Wow i didnt know Lowaylty was like this.....
> 
> I would squash that.
> *


we are not like that


----------



## fundimotorsports

hey guys. I just got sponserd. so I can look like I ride with you now... :biggrin: maybe 24" and sum bad welds on the frame will look good.. I think sum MM paint too.. bawawawawawawawawa :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

whats up everybody..


----------



## jbfletch77

Every person has their boiling point....


----------



## KadillakKing

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 28 2006, 08:39 PM~5685059
> *I am down ther all the time. ECT you prob know them. we are out of J'ville on West blv.. :biggrin: I might have to ride...
> *


yo we know who ect is. holla at boe and tell him to bring the rest of the fam out.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Jun 30 2006, 08:34 PM~5696420
> *Every person has their boiling point....
> *


ITS COOL, JUST REMEMBER THERE ARE SOME PEOPLE ON THIS SITE WHO ARE FUCKING STUPID AND DONT HAVE A CLUE NOW, AND PROBABLY WILL NEVER HAVE A CLUE.




ITS LIKE SOMETIMES WHEN YOU NEED A MOMENT OF SILENCE, AND THERE IS THAT ONE AGGRIVATING MOTHERFUCKER WHO WONT SHUT UP AND DRIVES YOU INSANE.........JUST REMEMBER, THOSE ARE THE JARHEADS YOU ARE ARGUING WITH, I TALK SHIT TOO, JUST TO PISS PEOPLE OFF. THEN AGAIN, IM NOT THE CARING KIND OF GUY.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Jun 28 2006, 06:11 PM~5684691
> *I stumbled across a 61 wagon in Tenn. today. ill post a pic later...anyways.. the guy made it into a 2 door. and he filled the bck glass in to make it a panel. he has all the glass for the rear. The body looked pretty solid, no damage. He has a new headliner and carpet for it also, and all the molding. It has 2" drop spendals and disc brakes..400 big block, auto, a 64 tilt column. He only wants $5000 for it. in the pic the paint was new and now its faded with rally wheels..give me a few hours and ill get the pic up..if anyone wants to look at it ill give you directions to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im lovin it.  

I saw some guy around here that wouldnt sell me his custom made 61 El Camino. He did a badass job creating this thing.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

southeastshowdown july 22, 23, anderson s.c.
$500 best lowrider cash pay out on dbl,sin and dance
$500 best club
www.southeastshowdown.com or 864-296-0248

it's a good show there is a little bit of everything there


----------



## jbfletch77

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 1 2006, 04:17 PM~5699542
> *ITS COOL, JUST REMEMBER THERE ARE SOME PEOPLE ON THIS SITE WHO ARE FUCKING STUPID AND DONT HAVE A CLUE NOW, AND PROBABLY WILL NEVER HAVE A CLUE.
> ITS LIKE SOMETIMES WHEN YOU NEED A MOMENT OF SILENCE, AND THERE IS THAT ONE AGGRIVATING MOTHERFUCKER WHO WONT SHUT UP AND DRIVES YOU INSANE.........JUST REMEMBER, THOSE ARE THE JARHEADS YOU ARE ARGUING WITH, I TALK SHIT TOO, JUST TO PISS PEOPLE OFF. THEN AGAIN, IM NOT THE CARING KIND OF GUY.
> *




EXACTLY Jason, I wish that fucking asshole would just stay out of my post. Can you fun more than just 24V to an aircraft motor for a little more speed... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Jul 1 2006, 05:34 PM~5699758
> *EXACTLY Jason, I wish that fucking asshole would just stay out of my post.  Can you fun more than just 24V to an aircraft motor for a little more speed... :biggrin:
> *


yeah, 36 and 48 volts work well. I will have that setup that i told you about finished by the end of the week, everything is going for paint monday, and I got most of the chrome hardware here already. I'll hit you up when its finished.



but please, no cameras. :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 1 2006, 01:20 PM~5699550
> *Im lovin it.
> 
> I saw some guy around here that wouldnt sell me his custom made 61 El Camino. He did a badass job creating this thing.
> *


go pick this one up :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN




----------



## fundimotorsports

making plans now.. :biggrin: mad cruz down...



On a another note . I got sum $10 marine batts who ever wants them.. I upgraded my set-up and i do not want them to set around and colect dust.. I also have warrenty still on them. They are only like 6 months old. i will meet if you want them.. PM me.. group 27 / 500 plus cca's .. good for first install or boat..


----------



## jbfletch77

What's up everyone...Anyone got some 4 1/2 tons laying around :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Obession finally got their flyer done...Looks good!

Got my rack welded in, I am so crazy....12 batteries on my daily..


----------



## fundimotorsports

ya but they are cut to 5 turns.. you can have them for like $15.. They came off a cadi hopper. I was going to use them but like my 3 turn springs better.. hahaha.. :biggrin:


----------



## jbfletch77

That's cool for now. I made a bet with my girl when we went bowling, now she has to buy my springs next week! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 2 2006, 06:05 AM~5702444
> *ya but they are cut to 5 turns.. you can have them for like $15.. They came off a cadi hopper. I was going to use them but like my 3 turn springs better.. hahaha.. :biggrin:
> *


I'll get those off you. pm me some info


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

pm sent hatapos


----------



## Guest

I got slowdowns for sale if anyone is interested in the old school stuff.  MOstly ZigZags, a few 90 degree also. And yes, the ones in the bags and in the boxes do cost more. But ALL of them are NOS from the 1950's. None of this stuff is used.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:0 :0 :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@May 18 2006, 12:13 AM~5448488
> *http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow215.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow219.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow222.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow229.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow230.jpg[/img]]My Webpagehttp://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h295/LOWYALTY1/rubenrafaelcarshow241.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> *


Is this coming out in the magazine? When is the video from that show going to be available?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

pm sent juiced 64



WHATUP EVERYBODY!

What's the deal on the Deuce Renus!!! 

What's up with the 76 g house pawpaw

=========================


----------



## fundimotorsports

:biggrin: nice pics.. Damn Holiday. I cannot order my rims in time for Sat.. O well.. I still got 4 pretty new batts cheap for your beginer system , boat , or hunting trips..


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jul 3 2006, 03:44 PM~5710063
> *pm sent  juiced 64
> WHATUP EVERYBODY!
> 
> What's the deal on the Deuce Renus!!!
> 
> What's up with the 76 g house pawpaw
> 
> =========================
> *


still some small parts to paint, and has to be buffed. then im ready to reassemble. what u been up to ry dogg?


----------



## jbfletch77

Whaddup Peeps!!! :wave:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Cool man..
That is the fun part reassembling.
Making it look like a car again!

Going to be SUPER nice!

I know you pay attention to detail!

Ahh I just mostly been working a good bit.

Went up to G boro a few weeks ago and went rollin.

Had a real good time, cruised downtown some.
Caught the end of a cruise in.

Etc..

Working on trading the cutty ...

Post some progress pix or email me some when you get a chance..

Ry


----------



## jbfletch77

Got some of these today (only $30). I have never used the Napa ones though, why not try. 










I think the lowers are part # 260-1274....Anyone used that part number for the lower balljoints


----------



## Guest

Going on eBay also............

4-#6 NOS zigzags (silver anodized)









4-#6 NOS zigzags (blue anodized)









4-#8 NOS zigzags (blue anodized)










14" Daytons with 5.20-14's Premium Sportway tires. They come with 2 wing smooth center (no chip or logo provision) 10 hole (rare) adapters that are 5 on 4.75 (most GM) and 5 on 5 (caddy and 71-76 Impala Caprice).


----------



## gizmoispimpin

:wave:


----------



## renus

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 23 2006, 05:51 PM~5658403
> *call me
> *


just saw this right now. I'll try to call you later today, Sunday that is.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

what's up everybody


----------



## fundimotorsports

Hey.. Had fun Yesterday. great food . My ass was full!!! I started on my interior this morning. I feel latino now.. ayayyayayyayayayayyayyaa :biggrin:


----------



## jbfletch77

whaddup everyone!!! Food was bangin' Ruben... Thanks Jose from City Knights for the drinks!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Ruben where are the pictures from Yesterday? :biggrin: 

I have to stop talkin' shit...I am done :uh:
Sorry Lowyalty, I have been a bad club member, at least you know I got your back!

Thanks for the ride West, my eyes are still fucked up! :tears: :tears:


----------



## PAW PAW

whats up everyone :wave: :wave:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

working on my 48 today :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

WHAT'S UP CITY KNIGHTS WHAT'S UP CITY KNIGHTS WHAT'S UP CITY KNIGHTS
















JOSE YOU GOT SOME PICTURES FROM SATURDAY


----------



## turnin-heads

ruben.. you should sign up on chevybombs.com
its a great forum for the bombs


----------



## fundimotorsports

Ya that car looks great... :biggrin: 

Next meeting will be at my house for shure.. You'll need to ride thru the capitol. It only takes about 10 minutes,, :biggrin: ..


I also started on my interior. All the rice crap is gone. Looks chicano style. need to order some rims now. Got the street charger in today. I can hit switches and they feel fresh all the time.. :biggrin:


----------



## SED-LOC

Rube what's, wish I could have made the party over the weekend, but my dad is in town so me and the family have been hangin out with him. He'll be bacc to Vegas this weekend so I'll be working on that thang I told u about a few weeks ago. Stay EAZY


----------



## SED-LOC

Flecth wass up fathead? Get at me 672-2134 :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

ruben glad you made it to chevybombs.com.. 
my name up there is scuba


----------



## fundimotorsports

Holding up my dentist bill. GDMIT!!!!! No rims for another 2 months.. :angry: 


At least I got my toy in... very fast shipping to. those guys where great..


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 12 2006, 08:56 PM~5762914
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holding up my dentist bill. GDMIT!!!!! No rims for another 2 months.. :angry:
> At least I got my toy in... very fast shipping to. those guys where great..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 12 2006, 09:56 PM~5762914
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holding up my dentist bill. GDMIT!!!!! No rims for another 2 months.. :angry:
> At least I got my toy in... very fast shipping to. those guys where great..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


grillz or billz :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoispimpin

Is everyone ready for anderson next week???I'm really excited to see everyone!!!


----------



## turnin-heads

wish i could make it there.. i'll have the car out for next years tho


----------



## REALTALK

does anybody know where i could get a wrapped x frame for my 63ss???


----------



## fundimotorsports

What in Anderson. Post up somthing .. :biggrin: ofcourse I will be rolling no rims again.. :uh:


----------



## juiced 64

Anderson: southeast showdown go to www.southeastshowdown.com


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jul 13 2006, 10:04 AM~5766629
> *does anybody know where i could get a wrapped x frame for my 63ss???
> *










:dunno:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Jul 15 2006, 02:50 AM~5777115
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Jul 4 2006, 12:05 PM~5714071
> *Got some of these today (only $30).  I have never used the Napa ones though, why not try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the lowers are part # 260-1274....Anyone used that part number for the lower balljoints
> *


thats where i gets them they work just fine :cheesy:


----------



## turnin-heads

THAT X FRAME LOOKS GOOD


----------



## jbfletch77

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 15 2006, 06:32 PM~5779001
> *thats where i gets them they work just fine :cheesy:
> *


Thanks Twinn :thumbsup: 

Whaddup Everybody!!!!!!!!!!!

Paw Paw. What kind of wrapping are you looking for. I got a couple of frame off my '64s that Junior and I can build for you.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 12 2006, 08:56 PM~5762914
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holding up my dentist bill. GDMIT!!!!! No rims for another 2 months.. :angry:
> At least I got my toy in... very fast shipping to. those guys where great..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what you doing friday & sat


----------



## turnin-heads

check out our pic page... these where taken last week at our shop.. cant wait for 07's show

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=273859


----------



## fundimotorsports

:biggrin: checking on rims and stuff. But durn you trying to roll out to the boondocks. If I get everything going I will let you guys now...  

You know this is what they look like around there...



















welcome to west waywayway west NC... :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 16 2006, 09:27 PM~5785322
> *:biggrin: checking on rims and stuff. But durn you trying to roll out to the boondocks. If I get everything going I will let you guys now...
> 
> You know this is what they look like around there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome to west waywayway west NC... :biggrin:
> *



haha

how did you like that little show in kinston Saturday? I road by and saw your ride sittin out there


----------



## fundimotorsports

A chevy caprice with 23 and Jesus stuff all over it got best lowrider. he even had nerf bars and stuff.. i guess his white tail lights and all the cleanning he did got him the prize.. :uh: 














Best lowrider. no juice or air , or system... :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

TTTT Where is everyone. you all getting ready for that long weekend... :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED

anyone going to anderson this weekend??


----------



## jbfletch77

Black Magic Cutty what's up with you and Black Magic. I just opened up an account with them and they said you kinda disappeared!


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Jul 18 2006, 05:28 PM~5797779
> *Black Magic Cutty what's up with you and Black Magic.  I just opened up an account with them and they said you kinda disappeared!
> *


yep,, haven't had much to order latly...pretty stocked up.. need to get rid of what i have now...starting to think i should just stock motors and seals.....lol...... not many people around here buying kits, most peps just slap in what ever they can find for the cheapest price.....lol.....


----------



## Hang Time Mazda

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Jul 18 2006, 07:12 PM~5798022
> *yep,, haven't had much to order latly...pretty stocked up.. need to get rid of what i have now...starting to think i should just stock motors and seals.....lol...... not many people around here buying kits, most peps just slap in what ever they can find for the cheapest price.....lol.....
> *



HA! you got that right. thats why i dont keep anything anymore, i just order what people want and tell them to give me half up front. no sense in keeping a whole lot in stock cause its usually nothing anyone wants or wants to pay for.


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by Hang Time Mazda_@Jul 18 2006, 07:33 PM~5798434
> *HA! you got that right. thats why i dont keep anything anymore, i just order what people want and tell them to give me half up front. no sense in keeping a whole lot in stock cause its usually nothing anyone wants or wants to pay for.
> *


 i tried.......lol..thought it might help things, but i guess it will always be just a few of us around here doin it.. i can live with that..you make it up to KY. this past weekend???? going to anderson this weekend???


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 16 2006, 11:27 PM~5785322
> *:biggrin: checking on rims and stuff. But durn you trying to roll out to the boondocks. If I get everything going I will let you guys now...
> 
> You know this is what they look like around there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome to west waywayway west NC... :biggrin:
> *




corys/ black magic cutty got them 14" waiting on you 5 of them to be correct !!! get homie set that expedtion offfff the hook !!!!1 :biggrin:


----------



## ucechevy1965

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## ucechevy1965

Any lowrider car clubs in Craven or Carteret Counties? Will be calling N.C. home by the end of the summer. I'm looking for some clubs to hit the streets with. Get to know the locals and the lowrider scene.


----------



## Hang Time Mazda

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Jul 19 2006, 01:09 PM~5802852
> *i tried.......lol..thought it might help things, but i guess it will always be just a few of us around here doin it.. i can live with that..you make it up to KY. this past weekend???? going to anderson this weekend???
> *


nah, didnt go to Ky, though about it but decided not to go. i should be in anderson this weekend. got to work saturday, so i wont be leaving here til around 5pm.


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by ucechevy1965_@Jul 19 2006, 02:28 PM~5803880
> *Any lowrider car clubs in Craven or Carteret Counties? Will be calling N.C. home by the end of the summer. I'm looking for some clubs to hit the streets with. Get to know the locals and the lowrider scene.
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

CADILLAC FORSALE IN NORTH CAROLINA... CHECK OUT THE THREAD FOR MORE INFO

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=274756


----------



## jbfletch77

Whaddup Peeps??  

Shouldn't We Change the Thread to NC's 2nd Annual Lowrider Car Show??? :uh: 

Gotta Piston Pump Coming for you Ruben.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jbfletch77

Oh yeah...and the Chrome Black Magic Piston Pump will be here next Week. Fuck I still have a lot of work to do though, still don't know whose 4.5 tons I want to get, probably More Bounce !!! Lotta reinforcements have to happen.


----------



## jbfletch77

I can't wait to hop this thing!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

14" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I already have a high roll over factor.. :biggrin: Just put 4 tons on the front and 2 on the rear. she rides great.. now it goes bouncy. no more laying down tho. I look like a juiced up truck. full stacks all the way around.. :cheesy:


----------



## jbfletch77

Sed...have you seen this?



> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jul 21 2006, 09:13 PM~5819068
> *MY PERSONAL FAVORITE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## fundimotorsports

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Did you guys make it out West... post sum pics if you did.. :biggrin:


----------



## jbfletch77

Fundi, Juan from Kinston told me that he knows you!


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Jul 25 2006, 06:48 AM~5837783
> *Fundi, Juan from Kinston told me that he knows you!
> *


you know juan?
did West ever get stuff str8 with ole Washington? he had one of his 59's in the carolina bargain trader last week


----------



## jbfletch77

Yeah, I met Juan at Slamsession and we won the hydraulics competition. Juan didn't have a trunk man and I helped him out. I have been going back and forth with him about making a 2 door Caddy. He cut the top of his boy Jr's Fleetwood to start a 2 door conversion. I was about to do the same but my boy wants to buy the Fleetwood I have to get everything reinforced by us. I need some loot, so I was like fuck it. How much was George Washington selling his 59 for? My boy still didn't get straight with Washington yet. He tried to say that he still had his '63, but when I went down there he didn't have it.


----------



## turnin-heads

JUAN IS A KOOL GUY.. THEIRS LIKE 4 OR 5 PEOPLE IN KINSTON LOOKIN OLE WASHINGTON RIGHT NOW..LOL... HE WAS ASKING LIKE 1500.. NEEDS ALOT OF WORK THO. HE HAS A 63 IN HIS BARN WITH THE NOSE OFF OF IT AT THE TIME OF YOUR SHOW


----------



## jbfletch77

I remember seeing that 63. I was about to fuck Washington up at last years Slamsession for selling my boys 63. Was that 59 a two door or 4 door b/c I am thinking about selling my bomb and getting something like a 2 door 58 or 59.


----------



## turnin-heads

its a 2 door
what kinda bomb you got?


----------



## jbfletch77

52' Deluxe Doctor's Coupe. It's all original and only has a rust hole the size of a 1/2 dollar in the driver's floor. It's pretty rare b/c the back vent window actually slide backward instead of going down. I still have to pick it up though


----------



## Hang Time Mazda

got a 63 belair wagon for sale if anyone is interested. here is the link to the other topic with pics and info.

wagon


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Jul 26 2006, 07:50 AM~5844747
> *52' Deluxe Doctor's Coupe. It's all original and only has a rust hole the size of a 1/2 dollar in the driver's floor.  It's pretty rare b/c the back vent window actually slide backward instead of going down.  I still have to pick it up though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sweet i just got a 53 chevy sedan...


----------



## fundimotorsports

Ya I do know Juan. hahha. he is trying to get me to tear up my Expo.. :biggrin: Sucks he does not have a computer. But tha caddi looks good all cut up.. Lots of work..still. I am ordering sum &*((*(&*(* for his *&^%$^ .. Maybe by freak show is what I heard... :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

what's up everybodyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## prieto

hey what's uppers? finally i got a chance to write down a few lines. i want to say whats up to ruben. hopefully next weekend you and the rest of the homies could come down so we can have a cook out here at my canton. shoot some pool a few drinks listen to some firme rolas. just hang out and have a good time que no that's what is all about


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by prieto_@Jul 27 2006, 08:34 PM~5855006
> *hey what's uppers? finally i got a chance to write down a few lines. i want to say whats up to ruben. hopefully next weekend you and the rest of the homies could come down so we can have a cook out here at my canton. shoot some pool a few drinks listen to some firme rolas. just hang out and have a good time que no that's what is all about
> *


what's up jose
do you have any pictures of the my kids birthday party :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

any thing happening in NC anytime soon? I've been out of the loop on LIL for the past few months. :uh:


----------



## gizmoispimpin

Hey ...Don't forget about SUMMER HUMMER 2006....Hope to see everyone there!
Here's a reminder...  














Next Sun....great times to be had.....See you there!!


----------



## gizmoispimpin

Hey How manny of You Hoppers are gonna come & take REAL LIFE's $$$$????














Well here it is COME & get it!!!! :biggrin: 



Lot's more of this waiting for you in the A....Do not miss this one !!!!


----------



## Hang Time Mazda

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@Jul 27 2006, 10:08 PM~5855695
> *Hey How manny of You Hoppers are gonna come & take REAL LIFE's $$$$????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well here it is COME & get it!!!! :biggrin:
> Lot's more of this waiting for you in the A....Do not miss this one !!!!
> *


shit.... i'm there!!!!!


like you dont already know that :biggrin: LOL


----------



## jbfletch77

> _Originally posted by mr_brougham_@Jul 26 2006, 09:13 PM~5848486
> *sweet i just got a 53 chevy sedan...
> *


Nice! :thumbsup: I got a guy with some 53 Bel air Parts. I want to take the bumper off that 53 for my 52 Deluxe.

Damnit. That show is next weekend and UPS has lost my Piston pump and my family reunion is in Wilmington that weekend! :banghead:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

my baby
























under the car :biggrin: 








my new frame
























old frame


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

Looks good Ruben keep us posted on the progress. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

thanks


----------



## LOWYALTY1

today


----------



## LOWYALTY1

thank you for everything City Knights CC


----------



## REALTALK

gangsta


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:biggrin:


----------



## low4ever

Lowalty CC are some cool cats


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Aug 6 2006, 06:45 PM~5914217
> *Lowalty CC are some cool cats
> *


Hey some of us didn't find out about the picnic yesterday, until that day. When are you guys gonna have another??


----------



## turnin-heads

yea i didnt know nothing about it until Fred sent me a pm about it.. next one i'm there


----------



## fundimotorsports

sounds like you guys had fun. The rest of us where at Dragin rights... :uh: No love for lowriders . But I did get a award for unfinished.. I also had the front end reworked and just could not get wires to work.. I can hit back bumper now... :biggrin: The great one hooked it up........... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Aug 3 2006, 10:06 AM~5894891
> *my baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> under the car :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old frame
> *



Old bomb looking good Ruben. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Aug 3 2006, 11:06 AM~5894891
> *my baby
> 
> *


just dont buckle this one.


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 7 2006, 07:11 AM~5916757
> *just dont buckle this one.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

x2


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE AT THE OBSESSION,C,C, PICNIC IN ATL.
SEPT. 17 LUNCH IS ON US, ALSO KJ CALI SWANGIN WILL BE DOING HIS THING

IF YOU NEED DETAILS CALL MANNY 404-427-7918

COME OUT AND BE OUR GUEST


----------



## Ox-Roxs

A what`s Up fellas,

One of your Homies Had a Red G-Body for sale... (fat white on her) If it still for sale I may have a buyer.. Thanks Ox-Roxs


----------



## payfred

Had a good time


----------



## payfred

RUBEN ROLLIN


----------



## payfred

CARLOS


----------



## payfred

ME & G


----------



## Ox-Roxs

Dam That what I`m talking about..


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Aug 8 2006, 07:06 PM~5928333
> *CARLOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave: :wave: whats up fred


----------



## turnin-heads

damn I wish we had gone.. i forgot to ask fred in the pm for a number to call...lol.. but the next one.. we are there for sure


----------



## MANUEL L

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 7 2006, 08:16 PM~5920870
> *HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE AT THE OBSESSION,C,C, PICNIC IN ATL.
> SEPT. 17 LUNCH IS ON US, ALSO KJ CALI SWANGIN WILL BE DOING HIS THING
> 
> IF YOU NEED DETAILS CALL MANNY 404-427-7918
> 
> COME OUT AND BE OUR GUEST
> *


big ruben waz up


----------



## westcoastridin

whats up paw paw :wave: :wave:


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Aug 8 2006, 07:55 PM~5928840
> *:wave:  :wave: whats up fred
> *


Whats Happenin Carlos. How was that trip home in the rain?


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by MANUEL L_@Aug 9 2006, 07:00 AM~5931448
> *big ruben waz up
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Aug 8 2006, 09:00 PM~5928249
> *Had a good time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any more pictures the 64??


----------



## LOWYALTY1

old lowyalty cc pictures








picture taken by tim


----------



## turnin-heads

looks good

whats up carlos?


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by mr_brougham_@Aug 9 2006, 10:13 PM~5938507
> *looks good
> 
> whats up carlos?
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Aug 9 2006, 02:38 PM~5934854
> *Whats Happenin Carlos. How was that trip home in the rain?
> *




it was terrible we could't see for shit all the windows were foggy it took us about 4-5 hrs to get home but other than that it was cool .did you guys stay there long??
are you guys coming to the 102 jams car show in burlington friday??


----------



## turnin-heads

what you up too?


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by mr_brougham_@Aug 10 2006, 11:44 AM~5941470
> *what you up too?
> *


 nothing just chill'n working on the black 64 how are the cars coming along?


----------



## turnin-heads

pretty good.. when kendall gets home from mrytle beach we are going to paint his ole lady's monte.. he just got a cleann 66 four door..


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by mr_brougham_@Aug 10 2006, 12:07 PM~5941631
> *pretty good.. when kendall gets home from mrytle beach we are going to paint his ole lady's monte.. he just got a cleann 66 four door..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Aug 9 2006, 04:32 PM~5935639
> *any more pictures the 64??
> *


HERE YA GO!


----------



## payfred

ONE MORE


----------



## payfred




----------



## payfred

HIDING FROM THE RAIN


----------



## payfred

CRUISIN WITH THE FELLAS


----------



## payfred




----------



## 1229

:biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

loooks good fred


----------



## westcoastridin

NICE PICS FRED GOT ANY MORE IM TRYING TO POST MY PICS NOW


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by mr_brougham_@Aug 10 2006, 03:04 PM~5942714
> *loooks good fred
> *


IT WAS A GOOD DAY. BEING AROUND NICE CARS AND MY CLOSEST HOMEBOYS. :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Aug 10 2006, 02:52 PM~5942647
> *HIDING FROM THE RAIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

ME & JOHNNY


----------



## turnin-heads

is there another planned?

just as soon as we pick what club we are going with, we are going to do a picnic out here


----------



## turnin-heads

ogcaddy?? wow u must be bored.... lol


----------



## payfred

JOHNNY


----------



## payfred

GARY ROLLIN


----------



## payfred




----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by mr_brougham_@Aug 10 2006, 05:13 PM~5942770
> *ogcaddy?? wow u must be bored.... lol
> *


LOL, Its too damn hot to do anything else but sit inside.


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by mr_brougham_@Aug 10 2006, 03:10 PM~5942755
> *is there another planned?
> 
> just as soon as we pick what club we are going with, we are going to do a picnic out here
> *


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy_@Aug 10 2006, 04:20 PM~5942835
> *LOL, Its too damn hot to do anything else but sit inside.
> *



haha hell yea.. a least its alittle cooler 2day
:biggrin:


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

'Sup Everyone??!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

> _Originally posted by mr_brougham_@Aug 10 2006, 03:10 PM~5942755
> *just as soon as we pick what club we are going with.......
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

what's john how's the 64 coming along


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Aug 10 2006, 04:44 PM~5943222
> *what's john how's the 64 coming along
> *


Almost ready for paint. :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Aug 10 2006, 05:19 PM~5943097
> *  :dunno:
> *


----------



## LOWYALTY1

west $$$5,000.00 at the car show
1st place


----------



## low4ever

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Aug 10 2006, 03:16 PM~5942795
> *GARY ROLLIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like that pic


----------



## fundimotorsports

Thats nice.. hey guys I am planning a fish off and cook out in this area.. i will keep you posted. I have a private lake that I have pulled sum 35 pounders out of.. :biggrin: My club host one every year and I would like them to see the other side of me.....


----------



## fundimotorsports

I forgot . I got a set of 5 turn 4 ton hopping springs. I will let go. I had 2 sets and this set was to low for the truck.. :biggrin: Take them off my hand for cheap. shipping is $16 ... :biggrin: They are heavy as all..


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 10 2006, 08:56 PM~5943952
> *Thats nice.. hey guys I am planning a fish off and cook out in this area.. i will keep you posted. I have a private lake that I have pulled sum 35 pounders out of.. :biggrin:  My club host one every year and I would like them to see the other side of me.....
> *


i'm readyyyyyyyyyyyyy
when


----------



## fundimotorsports

working on a date with the wife and got to clean up around my lake... Wde are also going to have sum 4wheelers out therrrr... :biggrin: Lots of land for the kids to runn around on... I wil keep it posted.. :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT

No more back street????


:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Aug 11 2006, 08:33 AM~5947074
> *No more back street????
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



they are still a club
just the 4 of us got out


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by mr_brougham_@Aug 11 2006, 10:19 AM~5947295
> *they are still a club
> just the 4 of us got out
> *


----------



## fundimotorsports

Got to what you got to do...  I will be down that way for sum Juan work... :biggrin: He is determinied to tear my truck up...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by mr_brougham_@Aug 10 2006, 03:07 PM~5941631
> *he just got a cleann 66 four door..
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Aug 8 2006, 06:20 PM~5927462
> *A what`s Up fellas,
> 
> One of your Homies Had a Red G-Body for sale... (fat white on her)  If it still for sale I may have a buyer.. Thanks  Ox-Roxs
> *


thats ry,

clean car!
click pic to see it larger


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 11 2006, 07:42 PM~5950541
> *:buttkick:
> *



some folks like the four doors too... its a damn nice car
i think hes gettin a 67 vert this weekend


----------



## LOWYALTY1

next friday Lowyalty Car Club is going to be in a Music Video. 102 Jamz just asked us to be in it. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

kool deal...


----------



## fundimotorsports

let us know when they release it.. You should hop the shit out of your ride... :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 11 2006, 09:19 PM~5950798
> *let us know when they release it.. You should hop the shit out of your ride... :biggrin:
> *


you need to come :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

we are in need of a impala body.. 65-67.. got a wrapped frame need a body now
lol


----------



## CarolinaGirl

> _Originally posted by mr_brougham_@Aug 11 2006, 11:19 AM~5947295
> *they are still a club
> just the 4 of us got out
> *



1.. 2.. 3, 4??? um.. ok


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by CarolinaGirl_@Aug 12 2006, 01:53 PM~5953878
> *1.. 2.. 3, 4??? um.. ok
> *


*1-ME 
2- KENDALL
3- MEAGAN
4- ERIC*


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by mr_brougham_@Aug 12 2006, 01:52 PM~5954054
> *1-ME
> 2- KENDALL
> 3- MEAGAN
> 4- ERIC
> *


If you dont mind me asking, what was the reason you 4 parted ways with the rest of your club? (especially all of you at the same time)


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Aug 12 2006, 03:54 PM~5954257
> *If you dont mind me asking, what was the reason you 4 parted ways with the rest of your club? (especially all of you at the same time)
> *


i'll hit you with a pm tonight about it. :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

I need sum wires.. :roflmao: :twak: I also would not want to out hop you bunch of Chebbies.. hahhahhha


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by mr_brougham_@Aug 12 2006, 11:18 AM~5952931
> *we are in need of a impala body.. 65-67.. got a wrapped frame need a body now
> lol
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: 

65 and 66 have a different frame than a 67.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Aug 8 2006, 08:20 PM~5927462
> *A what`s Up fellas,
> 
> One of your Homies Had a Red G-Body for sale... (fat white on her)  If it still for sale I may have a buyer.. Thanks  Ox-Roxs
> *


What's up.
Is this the car?
It is still available.
Sorry, I don't check this thread as often as I used to.
Hit me up if interested.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Aug 12 2006, 08:16 PM~5954781
> *What's up.
> Is this the car?
> It is still available.
> Sorry, I don't check this thread as often as I used to.
> Hit me up if interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a straight ass body and some smooove paint.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## jbfletch77

> _Originally posted by mr_brougham_@Aug 12 2006, 11:18 AM~5952931
> *we are in need of a impala body.. 65-67.. got a wrapped frame need a body now
> lol
> *


I can get you a 65 Impala...good condition for about $3000. It has a 396 in it, but I want that out of the deal!! :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 12 2006, 06:10 PM~5954770
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> 
> 65 and 66 have a different frame than a 67.
> *


every where we found said same frame.. but the vert has one more set of body mounts... but will take ur word...


and hes loookin a project car.. well under 3g's


----------



## fundimotorsports

:biggrin: Ya me and C are working on a cook out and GTG. Men do work and weman drink.. :-D I will be doing fishing , 4x4in and other stuff for the kids... I am shooting for Sept 2 . will keep you posted by Tues.. :-D 


Pm me for details . the ladies of our club are bartending and cooking.. At my house and properties.. bring your fishing poles to get sum farm raised fish in a private pond... :biggrin: Bass all kind of wild shit out there.. It's 2 acre lake. And no a ***** don't swim.. So bring your own boat!!!! hahahhaa. I have seen 35pd bass off the dock tho... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by mr_brougham_@Aug 12 2006, 09:52 PM~5955116
> *every where we found said same frame.. but the vert has one more set of body mounts... but will take ur word...
> and hes loookin a project car.. well under 3g's
> *


its close, some of it is interchangable, but its not exactly the same.  the body mount bushings are different also.


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 13 2006, 12:07 AM~5956282
> *its close, some of it is interchangable, but its not exactly the same.    the body mount bushings are different also.
> *


alright kool




new pics up.. check the link in my singature
:biggrin:


----------



## CarolinaGirl

> _Originally posted by mr_brougham_@Aug 12 2006, 04:52 PM~5954054
> *1-ME
> 2- KENDALL
> 3- MEAGAN
> 4- ERIC
> *


 sorry... i didnt know kendall and meagan


----------



## jbfletch77

> _Originally posted by mr_brougham_@Aug 12 2006, 09:52 PM~5955116
> *every where we found said same frame.. but the vert has one more set of body mounts... but will take ur word...
> and hes loookin a project car.. well under 3g's
> *


How much are you looking to spend?


----------



## turnin-heads

i'll ask him when he calls me tomorrow..


fred you get my pm?


----------



## Ox-Roxs

What`s Up N.C,

Thanks for all the help finding that car.. :thumbsup: My homie looking for a Regal for his girl..??? PM (the bunny reaper) if you know of one for sale... 

Ruben I Like the ideals for your shirts... I`ll show them to the homie that can hook that up for you... I`ll give you a call when I find some thing out with the shirts and hit you up later about this weekend :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

where's paw paw?????????????/


----------



## fundimotorsports

Brown Black cook out and stuff at my house guys going for 9/9/06


I will be having our truck club and sum other local clubs around.. looks like beer , food , and working on vecs.. I also am going fishing and wheeling on my land.. 2acre lake... so Pm me for directions or just drive and find me... :biggrin: 

Some of my home boys would love to see the other side of me. I am the only juiced one in the bunch.. Kids , wives , gals , *****'s , what ever bring them. Just bring more beer.. :biggrin: The ladies of the club are bartending and grilling... i will be working , and wheeling ...


----------



## jbfletch77

What's up biotches......Anybody got any concrete hookups. I will be ready to pour my foundation for my shop. I am trying to do a 40 X 40. Hey Ruben call Corona for me! How is the '48 coming along?


----------



## LOWYALTY1

what's up fletch
been working everyday  
what about you?


----------



## turnin-heads

ruben what motor you going to run in your 48?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 14 2006, 07:38 PM~5967338
> *Brown Black cook out and stuff at my house guys going for 9/9/06
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I guess you dont like white people. :uh:


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 15 2006, 06:27 AM~5970538
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I guess you dont like white people.  :uh:
> *



Crackers not allowed. :roflmao:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Aug 15 2006, 09:54 AM~5971120
> *Crackers not allowed.    :roflmao:
> *


what's upppppppppp
how's the family doing
:biggrin:


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Aug 15 2006, 09:57 AM~5971138
> *what's upppppppppp
> how's the family doing
> :biggrin:
> *



BIG RUUUUUUUUUUBEN!!!!!!!!!! Whats new homie? Everyone is doing good man. YOUR 48 looking good. Im looking forward to next years 2nd ANNUAL N.C LOWRIDER SHOW!!!!! Im going to make it to the show this time. :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

Nope but the wife will tell ya diff... :biggrin: she puts up with my black ass... I am working on the wheelers now and getting my fishing poles out.. :biggrin: 












You know all you'll are invited to drink with us. If you do not know the wife is from a Alabama country famly.. white, white so white she cannot even tan.. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 15 2006, 12:21 PM~5971615
> *so white she cannot even tan..  :biggrin:
> *


when im not white, i am red. no tanning for me, it dont work.

no need for a tan though, i got ink.


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 15 2006, 09:21 AM~5971615
> *Nope but the wife will tell ya diff... :biggrin:  she puts up with my black ass... I am working on the wheelers now and getting my fishing poles out.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know all you'll are invited to drink with us. If you do not know the wife is from a Alabama country famly.. white, white so white she cannot even tan..  :biggrin:
> *


fat, white and from alabama


































how is her teeth :biggrin:


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

ala....BAMA!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 29tudor

lol there is enough black people in alabama to film a tarzan movie








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fundimotorsports

Shes not fat.. Just acountry gal.. that listen to country music while i try to hit. switches,, :biggrin: :uh: 



Damn Tat. i am working on my sleeve desighn. Hopefully start this winter after the show season and money spent on te truck.. My wife is whiter then you.. hahahahhaa. She has red hair and green eyes...  And beats me when no one is around. Oh shit here she comes thru the door!!!!!!!!


----------



## juiced 64

Hey everybody I talked to Tlecu from Streetlow yesterday and he said he was working on the layout from the show when I called. He said it will be in the next issue which should be out in about 3 weeks, and he said everyone will be impressed with the layout, He's trying to show everybody what the east coast is doing.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@Aug 15 2006, 10:50 PM~5976123
> *Hey everybody I talked to Tlecu from Streetlow yesterday and he said he was working on the layout from the show when I called.  He said it will be in the next issue which should be out in about 3 weeks, and he said everyone will be impressed with the layout, He's trying to show everybody what the east coast is doing.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by juiced 64+Aug 15 2006, 08:50 PM~5976123-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everybody I talked to Tlecu from Streetlow yesterday and he said he was working on the layout from the show when I called.  He said it will be in the next issue which should be out in about 3 weeks, and he said everyone will be impressed with the layout, He's trying to show everybody what the east coast is doing.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Aug 15 2006, 09:03 PM~5976203
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick: 
























:wave:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by mr_brougham_@Aug 16 2006, 01:39 AM~5977275
> *:buttkick:
> :wave:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :wave:


----------



## westcoastridin

just to let you guys know there will not be any donks alowed at the show next year :thumbsdown: fuck a donk :barf:


----------



## LA CURA

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Aug 16 2006, 08:42 AM~5978748
> *just to let you guys know  there will not be any donks alowed at the show next year :thumbsdown: fuck a donk  :barf:
> *


WHENS THE SHOW DATE AGAIN?


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Aug 16 2006, 07:42 AM~5978748
> *just to let you guys know  there will not be any donks alowed at the show next year :thumbsdown: fuck a donk  :barf:
> *


What about Imports?? 'Cuase i saw a couple Hondas out there and i thought it was supposed to be a ''Lowrider show". I heard alot of pople out there that day saying stuff about that.


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin+Aug 16 2006, 08:42 AM~5978748-->
> 
> 
> 
> just to let you guys know  there will not be any donks alowed at the show next year :thumbsdown: fuck a donk  :barf:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEA HELL.. THAT MAKES THE SHOW A 1000000 TIMES BETTER...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-IMPALA JOHN_@Aug 16 2006, 09:20 AM~5978895
> *What about Imports?? 'Cuase i saw a couple Hondas  out there and i thought it was supposed to be a ''Lowrider show".
> *


JOHN I BELIEVE THEY HAD TO HAVE AT LEAST 20 INCHES TO GET IN


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

> _Originally posted by mr_brougham_@Aug 16 2006, 08:22 AM~5978903
> *JOHN I BELIEVE THEY HAD TO HAVE AT LEAST 20 INCHES TO GET IN
> *


20INCHES ????? The Civic behhind us had some 18's on it and looked nothing like a Lowrider. I was thinking that the people at the front entrance was letting them in 'cuase the had adjustable supension (airbags).


----------



## turnin-heads

ALL THE IMPORTS I SAW HAD 20S... I CHECKED THE WHEELS.. BUT ONE OF THEM DID LOOK SMALL ON THE CAR


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

> _Originally posted by mr_brougham_@Aug 16 2006, 08:27 AM~5978929
> *ALL THE IMPORTS I SAW HAD 20S... I CHECKED THE WHEELS.. BUT ONE OF THEM DID LOOK SMALL ON THE CAR
> *


Either way, I think that a Lowrider show should be for just Lowriders.


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Aug 16 2006, 09:28 AM~5978938
> *Either way, I think that a Lowrider show should be for just Lowriders.
> *


I AGREE WITH YOU 110% THEIR GUY


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Aug 16 2006, 08:20 AM~5978895
> *What about Imports?? 'Cuase i saw a couple Hondas  out there and i thought it was supposed to be a ''Lowrider show". I heard alot of pople out there that day saying stuff about that.
> *



The two imports that were at the show was a civic and a celica. The celica was mostly lowrider except for the rims, the green and white civic that was there got in by mistake and we just agreed to leave him since he was already in. But next year we will make sure that it is 100% all lowrider no exceptions.


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Aug 16 2006, 08:30 AM~5978949
> *The two imports that were at the show was a civic and a celica.  The celica was mostly lowrider except for the rims, the green and white civic that was there got in by mistake and we just agreed to leave him since he was already in. But next year we will make sure that it is 100% all lowrider no exceptions.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## turnin-heads

:thumbsup: uffin: :roflmao: :cheesy:  :angel: :worship: :rofl: :happysad:  :wave:



(damn i'm bored)


----------



## milkbone

Wuz up everyone in NC


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Aug 16 2006, 10:25 AM~5978919
> *20INCHES ????? The Civic behhind us had some 18's on it and looked nothing like a Lowrider. I was thinking that the people at the front entrance was letting them in 'cuase the had adjustable supension (airbags).
> *



I seen him slip the girl at the gate a twenty spot. :0 :0 :0 :0 










:biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Aug 16 2006, 08:45 AM~5979018
> *I seen him slip the girl at the gate a twenty spot. :0  :0  :0  :0
> :biggrin:
> *


The girl at front was my wife. I'm gonna have to have a talk with her. :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Aug 16 2006, 09:45 AM~5979018
> *I seen him slip the girl at the gate a twenty spot. :0  :0  :0  :0
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Aug 16 2006, 11:28 AM~5978938
> *Either way, I think that a Lowrider show should be for just Lowriders.
> *


EXACTLY


THESE GUYS PUTTING ON THE SHOW ARE WORKING HARD TO MAKE IT HAPPEN. I FEALT BAD THAT I DIDNT HAVE A CAR THERE JUST TO SUPPORT WHAT WAS GOING ON. 

TO ME, A COUPLE OF CARS THAT WERE THERE IN THE SHOW, SHOULD HAVE BEEN IN THE PARKING AREA, SOME PEOPLE NEED TO UNDERSTAND THAT JUST BECAUSE YOU LIFT A CAR AND PUT WIRE WHEELS ON IT, DONT MEAN IT SHOULD BE ENTERED INTO A SHOW. BUT AT THE SAME TIME, ITS GOOD TO SEE PEOPLE SHOW UP AND ENTER. BUT AS I SAID, THERE WERE A COUPLE OF CARS THAT REALLY HURT THE IMAGE.



BUT AGAIN, THESE GUYS ARE BUSTING ASS TO MAKE THIS HAPPEN, I JUST HOPE MY 76 IS READY TO MAKE IT THERE, THE PAINTER IS FLYING OUT HERE IN NOVEMBER, AFTER HE LAYS DOWN HIS WORK, THE CAR WILL HAVE TO SET FOR A COUPLE OF MONTHS SO THE PAINT CAN SHRINK ETC ETC, SO I DONT SEE WHY I CANT MAKE IT, AND FUCK IT, EVEN IF MY INTERIOR ISNT BACK FROM L.A. I WILL STILL BRING THE GODDAMN CAR, JUST TO MAKE A POINT TO SHOW SUPPORT TO THE ONES WHO ARE MAKING THE SHOW HAPPEN.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

What's up everybody.
What ever happened to hataposa??


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Aug 16 2006, 01:02 PM~5979987
> *What's up everybody.
> What ever happened to hataposa??
> *


& paw paw


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Aug 16 2006, 01:02 PM~5979987
> *What's up everybody.
> What ever happened to hataposa??
> *


& paw paw


----------



## turnin-heads

it was showing paw paw online last night or today
cant remember which

ruben, what size motor are you using in your 48??


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by mr_brougham_@Aug 16 2006, 04:07 PM~5981154
> *it was showing paw paw online last night or today
> cant remember which
> 
> ruben, what size motor are you using in your 48??
> *


350


----------



## fundimotorsports

^^^ You need to bring the fam. down here 9/9/06 :biggrin: 

I could show you how to back bumper too... :biggrin:


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 16 2006, 08:45 PM~5983556
> *^^^ You need to bring the fam. down here 9/9/06 :biggrin:
> 
> I could show you how to back bumper too... :biggrin:
> *


Man, The only way that bumper's gonna hit the ground is if it falls off the truck!....LOL!!!!!!!! :biggrin: J/K


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Aug 16 2006, 04:43 PM~5981597
> *350
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports+Aug 16 2006, 09:45 PM~5983556-->
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ You need to bring the fam. down here 9/9/06 :biggrin:
> 
> I could show you how to back bumper too... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-IMPALA JOHN_@Aug 16 2006, 10:07 PM~5983661
> *Man, The only way that bumper's gonna hit the ground is if it falls off the truck!....LOL!!!!!!!! :biggrin: J/K
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mylowrider88




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Aug 17 2006, 10:30 AM~5985576
> *
> *



english por favor :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

out of all that html code that he posted.. this is the only thig i could get too work


----------



## renus

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Aug 16 2006, 08:42 AM~5978748
> *just to let you guys know  there will not be any donks alowed at the show next year :thumbsdown: fuck a donk  :barf:
> *


thank you!


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Aug 17 2006, 09:30 AM~5985576
> *
> *


what's up  
awe4trwevjdisbrju8f dtr8mjbk8-w45mu76 =\v[123;0 v95bu7k35;ji9 vtmhgk xcv ms'jeritmun568y5[ e3i8 byu7ijtkopseruvt8-u60 trgyo;erbjyropuiyber,puioy,k9eyueiopyjueyftopyhibld'[pto;ieropyuio5uy6586y8e564907uwubkopiy,e,o e, ;,o;bjykktrlyjekl;ryue5u768935807635890uv,gopertj,vdoiprbyuey6jutydvdytiopbyjutiyjk,bhnm, fngvsdjrfhioasetnhcwrntvrvg,l;briulbythil;inmuermio6u589675i8uopcawor40e9656uynxfklvdkgmuvrgevtrpm,orjghiopt6ur5il5ufgruthitritiiyujuituhbymklvkltmgjumloffrenioytrgniotrhft7uk8t6789rg5k[hh7r69hki[[email protected]#[email protected]#HR^#W%VG$%wgb,o5y956554643yg5rertr745bv
so you coming?


----------



## fundimotorsports

Come to the cookout and find out... :biggrin: I finally got the springs in and love them.. new ones all the way around...


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

anyone want to buy my 64 project? the wife lost her job,her car died and i lost half my work area  its mostly tore down.has a smooth running 283. have extra painted box frame.2nd owner with OG title and plates,70K on car. the cars a 3 spd but i have a powerglide and auto column for it. glass,bumpers, and grill are nice. have front end bolt kit,bumper bolt kit,felt kit, body bushings,some patch panels,extra front suspension,5 14x7 china wheels,chrome banana bar,some new molding,new window rails, and a bunch of little things..$3500 sound fair :dunno:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 17 2006, 07:31 PM~5990791
> *Come to the cookout and find out... :biggrin:  I finally got the springs in and love them.. new ones all the way around...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 YOU GOT A LINK TO THESE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

^^^All my wife's famly. stays around therrrr.. If you see a dirty ass expo hopping around town.. stop me. I am up there like 3-4 times a year... :biggrin: 



man that sucks about your car. I will keep a eye out around these parts.. This economy is really shity. I feel your pain too... Got to get a second job... :uh:


----------



## fundimotorsports

Hey picked up 30 pounds of ribs and 20 pounds of chicken.. Got the plates , and everything else... deserts are taken care of too... still need 



hamburgers ( kids)

hot dogs( kids)

salads....

soda's..

Chips







Menu looks like hotwings , grilled chicken , watermellon , fruit , ribs , beans , cakes, mixed drinks , And what ever you bring. Got the lake all set up to do some fishing..





Got chairs but you can bring your if need be.. 
ETC will be there and Goldsborro peeps will be there... All Ya'l are invited. Great private lake to go fishing in.. Lots of 50 plus year old fish and 4x4 trails... Imports guys are coming too.. :biggrin:


----------



## jbfletch77

OHHHHHHHHHH YYYYYYEAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH
Finally got my pump!


----------



## fundimotorsports

Looks good . I like mine .. And I have put them thru sum abuse too!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jbfletch77

Robert.................................................................................























You don't have a PISTON PUMP!


----------



## fundimotorsports

Na I don't. Or do I... :biggrin: 



I have been working on sum stuff.. still need rims tho...  Gas is killing me and kids strt school this week...























































Page 218 fundimotorsport owned!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS

Hey NC!!! Ill be taking a trip to New Bern next month. Anything coming up? uffin:


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 20 2006, 03:59 PM~6005950
> *Hey NC!!! Ill be taking a trip to New Bern next month. Anything coming up?  uffin:
> *


Damn homie you'll be right down the road from us. New Bern is like 45 min from here (Jacksonville).


----------



## fundimotorsports

beach cook out.!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: ETC is home based out there.. 

J'Ville in the house...


----------



## LOWYALTY1

what's up everybody


----------



## LOWYALTY1

paw paw


----------



## turnin-heads

GOT PICS OF MEAGANS MONTE POSTED


----------



## westcoastridin

fundi whats up with your avatar :uh:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Aug 21 2006, 06:17 PM~6011867
> *fundi whats up with your avatar :uh:
> *


x 2


pinche black ********. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




I think the alabama is wearing off on him. HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## jbfletch77

That girl looks like she is 11 years old!! :0 (but I didn't want to say anything)


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 21 2006, 03:19 PM~6011879
> *x 2
> pinche black ********.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I think the alabama is wearing off on him. HAHAHAHAHA.
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## fundimotorsports

Hey . I am a black neck... :biggrin: 













:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PAW PAW

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Aug 20 2006, 10:49 PM~6007064
> *paw paw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS UP :wave: :wave:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW+Aug 22 2006, 04:20 PM~6018826-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP  :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PAW PAW_@Aug 22 2006, 04:20 PM~6018826
> *WHATS UP  :wave:  :wave:
> *


any pictures of the car??????????????? :biggrin: 
where have you been????????????
talk to me was the problem you miss your old car :biggrin


----------



## fundimotorsports

West you get rid of them bags yet.. I have a buyer if you did... :biggrin: He has juice and wants to go air on his imports.. He has a six batt rack . two pumps , and some other shit..


----------



## PAW PAW

just been working alot i have been working on the glasshouse but it takes time... the body work is almost done a couple more days and it should be done it will bee out very soon......the 2 nd wens. of next month there is a cruise in at the colisum and there is a hop contest for some money dont know how much but some thing is better then nothing call me for info


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Aug 22 2006, 07:56 PM~6020432
> *just been working alot  i have been working on the glasshouse but it takes time...  the body work is almost done a couple more days and it should be done it will bee out very soon......the 2 nd wens. of next month there is a cruise in at the colisum and there is a hop contest for some money dont know how much but some thing is better then nothing call me for info
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED

anyone coming to the picnic in the ATL. in sept.???? will be the wagons break out event,, will be for sale imeditly after the hop :biggrin: cheap depend whatz left of it........lol


----------



## turnin-heads

we need bags for meagans monte


----------



## fundimotorsports

9/9/06 :biggrin: fishing and beer...


Looks like I will def . have to get more hours so I can get rims on this thing. i am trying to be ready for winter cruz..


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Aug 23 2006, 12:42 AM~6022817
> *anyone coming to the picnic in the ATL. in sept.???? will be the wagons break out event,, will be  for sale imeditly after the hop :biggrin:  cheap depend whatz left of it........lol
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastridin

we will definately be there


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:wave:


----------



## MANUEL L

ATL sept 17 its going down KJ WILL BE FILMING LIVE AND IT WILL BE FREE FREE FREE FREE FREE !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## payfred

Anybody going to Vegas? 
Hope I'm not the only one :tears: 
Lets go NC!!


----------



## jbfletch77

We were just talkin' about going to Vegas! I need to look up the dates.
It would be funny to see people with T-shirts that had their picture of their LAYITLOW Avatar and screen name at the show to see what they look like.


----------



## jbfletch77

OCTOBER 8TH I SEE.... :0 Went onto Orbtiz and found a ticket from Air TRan for $278 leaving Friday and coming back Monday (Can't just go the SUPER SHOW)DAMN I NEED MORE MONEY.... I am going too!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Aug 23 2006, 11:51 PM~6029409
> *Anybody going to Vegas?
> Hope I'm not the only one :tears:
> Lets go NC!!
> *


I am.


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Aug 23 2006, 09:51 PM~6029409
> *Anybody going to Vegas?
> Hope I'm not the only one :tears:
> Lets go NC!!
> *


STILL UP IN THE AIR


----------



## gizmoispimpin

I'm going ...taking 2 cars mine (gremlin)& my daughters(disco biscuit)...hopefully we'll do well.


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@Aug 24 2006, 01:49 PM~6033851
> *I'm going ...taking 2 cars mine (gremlin)& my daughters(disco biscuit)...hopefully we'll do well.
> *



good luck,, i'm just trying to get my ass out there... hang in the pits for alittle while :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoispimpin

I feel ya


----------



## Ox-Roxs

What`s Up N.C.wave: :wave: 

One of the homie already gots the ticket to L.V.


----------



## westcoastridin

just got back from chicago ,took the wagon out there and trade it for this 2 door what do you guys think??.............


----------



## LOWYALTY1

next weekend lets get together


----------



## renus

good lookin 6 tre, but im gonna miss the shagin wagin. any body told paw paw?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Aug 27 2006, 10:37 PM~6055199
> *just got back from chicago ,took the wagon out there and trade it for this 2 door  what do you guys think??.............
> *


i know you gonna ditch them vogues right?? and put some nice skinny whites????

the car is nice, I *HATE* white interior, but the car is nice.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 23 2005, 01:18 PM~4262991
> *Mustangs have NEVER been FWD.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I DINT THINK SO EIGHTER


----------



## Guest

> just got back from chicago ,took the wagon out there and trade it for this 2 door what do you guys think??.............
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Aug 27 2006, 09:37 PM~6055199
> *just got back from chicago ,took the wagon out there and trade it for this 2 door  what do you guys think??.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Aug 27 2006, 09:37 PM~6055199
> *just got back from chicago ,took the wagon out there and trade it for this 2 door  what do you guys think??.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ill give you my wife ,my caddie and my next born 4 it...


----------



## jbfletch77

Don't worry Jason, those Vogue's are going to me for my Fleetwood. I need some tires just for show. :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Aug 28 2006, 08:49 AM~6057946
> *Don't worry Jason, those Vogue's are going to me for my Fleetwood.  I need some tires just for show. :biggrin:
> *


was up fletch, vogue's on caddy :biggrin: 
nice nice nice nice
take some picture :0


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by payfred+Aug 23 2006, 11:51 PM~6029409-->
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody going to Vegas?
> Hope I'm not the only one :tears:
> Lets go NC!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'm going if anyone wants to meet up
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Aug 27 2006, 11:25 PM~6055715
> *i know you gonna ditch them vogues right?? and put some nice skinny whites????
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 63ss

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Aug 27 2006, 08:37 PM~6055199
> *just got back from chicago ,took the wagon out there and trade it for this 2 door  what do you guys think??.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



so are u gonna miss ur wagon? if so do't worry u will stil see it around here oh and one mre thing I think is time for u to cahnge ur avatar pic!! dont u think?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Aug 28 2006, 09:49 AM~6057946
> *Don't worry Jason, those Vogue's are going to me for my Fleetwood.  I need some tires just for show. :biggrin:
> *


ahhhhhhhh noooooooooooooooooooooooo



say no to vogues :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Aug 27 2006, 08:37 PM~6055199
> *just got back from chicago ,took the wagon out there and trade it for this 2 door  what do you guys think??.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 for real??? damn, if so.. i think you got a steal.. drive it or trailor it back??? damn,, clean!!!!


----------



## westcoastridin

trailor


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by 63ss_@Aug 28 2006, 10:39 PM~6063455
> *so are u gonna miss ur wagon? if so do't worry u will stil see it around here oh and one mre thing  I think is time for u to cahnge ur avatar pic!!  dont u think?
> *



yeah im going to miss the wagon its a fun car to drive and you know the bags are slow but you cant beat the ride .....avatar done :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

like the car homie
:thumbsup:


----------



## SiK RyDa

I have a non refundable deposit my car, in which the balance is to be paid in the next few days...

I'd like to say that since my show season is over for 2006. I think the Greensboro Lowrider Show was my favorite show of the year. 

Thanks Lowyalty

Cant wait for next year, it will only get bigger and better.

and thanks to Street Low Mag for comin out.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Hey Paw Paw, did you ever get my message about the 64 chevy wagon luggage rack?


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

beautiful car west


----------



## jbfletch77

That car is gonna leave a lot of people is 2nd place!


----------



## fundimotorsports

Nice car... :biggrin: 



9/9/06 :biggrin: cook out for all..


----------



## jbfletch77

I hate UPS...they take so long to deliver your package... :uh:


----------



## 63ss

Here is some pics of the wagon for those of u that didn't get to see it with 20's


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by 63ss_@Aug 30 2006, 06:09 PM~6075233
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some pics of the wagon for those of u that didn't get to see it with 20's
> *



20's?
looks so much better with the 13s


----------



## fundimotorsports

Ya that looks like ass now.... :uh: Should have kept the wires. looked like a bag job deff. now. you needed to trade that..


----------



## Ball Breaker

im tryin to locate a 94-95 fleetwood in excellent condition. know of anyone that has one for sale?


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by 63ss_@Aug 30 2006, 06:09 PM~6075233
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some pics of the wagon for those of u that didn't get to see it with 20's
> *




:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

:0 :tears: maybe some Intros would have looked fine


----------



## 63ss

I'll put the 13's on next weekend for a lowrider picnic then i'm gonna see if i can trade the 20s for some billet ones (22'and 20's) but i"ll keep the wires thoug!!


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by 63ss_@Aug 30 2006, 06:35 PM~6075852
> *I'll put the 13's on next weekend for a lowrider picnic then i'm gonna see if i can trade the 20s for some billet ones (22'and 20's) but i"ll keep the wires thoug!!
> *



you guys need to quit hateing i did like the wagon with 13's but thats his style you got to respect that


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Aug 31 2006, 06:27 AM~6078289
> *you guys need to quit hateing i did like the wagon with 13's but thats his style you got to respect that
> *


:uh: . not hating and giving respect are two different things


i am not going to hate on homeboys style. but respect it?


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Aug 31 2006, 07:12 AM~6078444
> *:uh: .  not hating and giving respect are two different things
> i am not going to hate on homeboys style.  but respect it?
> *


 same here. those rims are getto shity!!!!!!! Now sum billet wheels would be tight. I would even like sum american racing ones like $50 with a set of white walls better... :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Aug 31 2006, 07:12 AM~6078444
> *:uh: .  not hating and giving respect are two different things
> i am not going to hate on homeboys style.  but respect it?
> *



:uh: :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

:dunno: :dunno: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by mr_brougham_@Aug 31 2006, 01:22 PM~6079590
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 


im not gonna hate. its not my style, i dont like it PERIOD. the car had potential as a nice lowrider, the fact that it will have big wheels on it isnt cool to me, huge billet street rod wheels would look alot better (not torque thrusts either) something with a huge dish.


now, it wouldnt be a lowrider, but I would respect it as a streetrod, just as long as the owner knew it is a streetrod, and didnt refer to it as a lowrider anymore. but being a streetrod fan, and an Impala fan, I would still give the car respect. but if anyone refered to it as a lowrider, they would need a good ole backhand in the face. and if the car did recieve some nice big billet wheels, it would need some horsepower to match.


----------



## PAW PAW

i like it and i built the car :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

west & tattoo you get my pm yesterday?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by mr_brougham_@Aug 31 2006, 01:43 PM~6079686
> *west & tattoo you get my pm yesterday?
> *


with the link to your site?


----------



## PAW PAW

IAM WITH MELV. A BULLET WHEEL WOULD LOOK GOOD BUT FOR EACH THERE OWN..


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Aug 31 2006, 01:52 PM~6079752
> *IAM WITH MELV. A BULLET WHEEL WOULD LOOK GOOD BUT FOR EACH THERE OWN..
> *


hey, when are you gonna get these moldings?? ohhh and body mounts??


----------



## SED-LOC

After making that long ass trip with the homie West and Fletch everybody needs take moment of silence when it comes to those MUTHA FUCCIN rims. Keep ya minds on ATL. The wagon is a thing of the lowriding past. R.I.P 
Just make sure your own shit is tight


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

some of these


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Aug 31 2006, 12:06 PM~6080168
> *After making that long ass trip with the homie West and Fletch everybody needs take moment of silence when it comes to those MUTHA FUCCIN rims. Keep ya minds on ATL. The wagon is a thing of the lowriding past.  R.I.P
> Just make sure your own shit is tight
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Aug 31 2006, 01:19 PM~6080670
> *some of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i like that


----------



## westcoastridin

:biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 31 2006, 11:48 AM~6079716
> *with the link to your site?
> *




yea man.. was wondering if it opened and stuff...


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Aug 31 2006, 02:51 PM~6081210
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


basterd :angry: how do you find that shit :biggrin: even trade? thats alot of money under the hood :0


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Aug 31 2006, 03:19 PM~6081417
> *basterd :angry:  how do you find that shit :biggrin:  even trade?  thats alot of money under the hood :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 31 2006, 12:39 PM~6079664
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> im not gonna hate. its not my style, i dont like it PERIOD. the car had potential as a nice lowrider, the fact that it will have big wheels on it isnt cool to me, huge billet street rod wheels would look alot better (not torque thrusts either) something with a huge dish.
> now, it wouldnt be a lowrider, but I would respect it as a streetrod, just as long as the owner knew it is a streetrod, and didnt refer to it as a lowrider anymore. but being a streetrod fan, and an Impala fan, I would still give the car respect. but if anyone refered to it as a lowrider, they would need a good ole backhand in the face. and if the car did recieve some nice big billet wheels, it would need some horsepower to match.
> *



Hater


















:wave:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Aug 31 2006, 02:06 PM~6080168
> *After making that long ass trip with the homie West and Fletch everybody needs take moment of silence when it comes to those MUTHA FUCCIN rims. Keep ya minds on ATL. The wagon is a thing of the lowriding past.  R.I.P
> Just make sure your own shit is tight
> *


ATL :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Aug 31 2006, 06:34 PM~6082102
> *ATL :biggrin:  CAN'T WAIT
> *



the days just keep gettin longer....


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Aug 31 2006, 01:19 PM~6080670
> *some of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 those are what i pictured in my mind.. :biggrin: But ya who am I to talk. i will just shut the fuc up and order mine friday.. :biggrin: wires of course...


----------



## fundimotorsports

I need my seats done.. and rims are on ordr now... :biggrin: 































Took home top 50 .. Out of 120 cars hahahahahahahaa. But at least i was the only juiced one out there.. :biggrin:


----------



## 63ss

Looks like the wagon is still giving something to talk about . "good or bad?" i really dont care as long i am happy that is all it matters for me. and about the wagon been a thing of lowriding history that is true cause im not really into hydros and all that stuff if it would would have hydros and not bags i would'd done the trade.i know hydros are kool but it is definetly not my style.(thanks paw paw for going bags) and about the rims i know that those 20s are not the nicest rims out there but that'll do it for now until i get some money to get something like this
















to match that steering wheel
but i'll keep the 13s to put them on every now and then.

but thanks guys for ur opinions.


----------



## fundimotorsports

hey opinions are like these ass holes. we all got them.. Nothing but love for ya. I here thes dudes shit all the time.. :biggrin: 



Those wheels are nice tho.. save up and order them.. :biggrin: I got West credit card #'s if you want them... thats how I am getting my wires .. bawawawawawaw


----------



## 63ss

i'll take that number!!
but dont tell hin thogh!


----------



## RoLLo6Fo

> _Originally posted by 63ss_@Aug 31 2006, 07:18 PM~6082601
> *Looks like the wagon is still giving something to talk about . "good or bad?"  i really dont care as long i am happy that is all it matters for me. and about the wagon been a thing of lowriding history  that is true  cause im not really into hydros and all that stuff if it would would have hydros and not bags i would'd done the trade.i know hydros are kool but it is definetly not my style.(thanks paw paw  for going bags) and about the rims i know that those 20s are not the nicest rims out there but that'll do it for now until i get some money to get something like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to match that steering wheel
> but i'll keep the 13s to put them on every now and then.
> 
> but thanks  guys for ur opinions.
> *


those would look good on there..i hope to have a set of Intros and wires for mine when its done..i like both worlds :biggrin:


----------



## jbfletch77

Sup Biotches!!!  The wagon is looks good with those rims. They have a 2"-3" lip on them. That picture angle doesn't do those rims any justice (and I am all for the lowrider look) :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by 63ss_@Aug 31 2006, 07:36 PM~6082692
> *i'll take that number!!
> but dont tell hin thogh!
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by 63ss_@Aug 31 2006, 09:36 PM~6082692
> *i'll take that number!!
> but dont tell hin thogh!
> *


i need it toooo
pm me :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

i like this picture


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Sep 1 2006, 08:23 PM~6089401
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like this picture
> *


 hey I see sweaty pits .. looks like you guys might have worked hard..


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

Sup guys??? I know this has nothing to do with Lowriding but since i got all you local guys (N.C.) IN ONE SPOT, Let me let ya know about what i got coming up at my club soon. If ya'll know anyone who raps, sings, acts, or has a clothing line, pass the word that we're trying to help people get "Put On". Thanx guys.


----------



## fundimotorsports

Sound cool. I will have to look into that.. :biggrin:


----------



## jbfletch77

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 2 2006, 03:43 PM~6092157
> *Sound cool.  I will have to look into that.. :biggrin:
> *


Yeah RIGHT RObert....just don't bring the **** skin hats!!!! :biggrin: Why do you have a REBEL flag in your Avatar ( you are black )! :roflmao: 


































Or ARE YOU? :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY1

:0


----------



## fundimotorsports

Hey you know I am Nigaxican... :biggrin: But ya I will forowd that info to Boe and the others in J'ville homi...









And 9/9/06 will be back bumpering the Expo for you'll.. :biggrin: Also working on the drink list and food. i got sum 35pd old ass bass and cats to get out the pond.. :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

223 owned..


----------



## LOWYALTY1

i see you


----------



## jbfletch77

We will see who's hittin' back bumper!


----------



## fundimotorsports

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 2 2006, 10:23 PM~6093700
> *223 owned..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 2 2006, 10:20 PM~6093692
> *Hey you know I am Nigaxican...  :biggrin:  But ya I will forowd that info to Boe and the others in J'ville homi...
> And 9/9/06 will be back bumpering the Expo for you'll.. :biggrin:  Also working on the drink list and food. i got sum 35pd old ass bass and cats to get out the pond.. :biggrin:
> *


a niggawhooo?


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Sep 3 2006, 05:56 AM~6095309
> *a niggawhooo?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Sep 2 2006, 08:50 PM~6093831
> *We will see who's hittin' back bumper!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## jbfletch77

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Sep 3 2006, 11:57 AM~6095706
> *:0  :0
> *


Do you have any BM ball bearing motor caps, italians.


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Sep 3 2006, 10:51 AM~6095900
> *Do you have any BM ball bearing motor caps, italians.
> *


 not stamped


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 2 2006, 07:23 PM~6093700
> *223 owned..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I am sick in the head...


----------



## LOWYALTY1




----------



## LOWYALTY1




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Sep 4 2006, 09:58 AM~6100117
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where was this at Ruben?


----------



## LOWYALTY1




----------



## jbfletch77

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Sep 3 2006, 12:55 PM~6095922
> *not stamped
> *


Got some pics? I may still want them I can get them engraved if nothing else.

Hey everybody, check this shit out. Atlanta has one the top 10 Waterparks in the country. Ff we have a goup of 15 or more it's $21.99. Just thought I would put that out there.
http://www.sixflags.com/parks/whitewater/


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 4 2006, 09:01 AM~6100126
> *where was this at Ruben?
> *


asheboro nc


----------



## turnin-heads

wish we could have made it... let us know in advance next time homie...


----------



## jbfletch77

What's up Ruben....I met up with Dirty from Rollerz Only, he was cool as hell.


----------



## MANUEL L

WHATS UP RUBEN? NORTH CAROLINA IS LOOKING STRONG. HOPE TO HAVE YALL LIKE THAT AT THE OBSSESION C.C. LOWRIDER PICNIC. DON'T FORGET ITS FREE. COME GET FAT AND FILMED ON CALI SWINGIN.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by MANUEL L_@Sep 4 2006, 11:31 AM~6100636
> *WHATS UP RUBEN?  NORTH CAROLINA IS LOOKING STRONG.  HOPE TO HAVE YALL LIKE THAT AT THE OBSSESION C.C. LOWRIDER PICNIC.  DON'T FORGET ITS FREE.  COME GET FAT AND FILMED ON CALI SWINGIN.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin




----------



## westcoastridin




----------



## payfred

damn man you KILLIN EM!! :thumbsup:


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin+Sep 4 2006, 01:46 PM~6101625-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-westcoastridin_@Sep 4 2006, 01:49 PM~6101639
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




love these pics


----------



## westcoastridin




----------



## westcoastridin




----------



## westcoastridin

i got alot more coming :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin




----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Sep 4 2006, 02:49 PM~6101639
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: nice
west you need to take more pictures
your good


----------



## jbfletch77

Lookin' good fellas.... :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastridin




----------



## westcoastridin




----------



## turnin-heads

your pretty good with a camera homie


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Sep 4 2006, 02:51 PM~6101653
> *damn man you KILLIN EM!! :thumbsup:
> *


i told you


----------



## westcoastridin




----------



## westcoastridin




----------



## jbfletch77

LOL, I forgot about that picture. I will NEVER put a set of Lambo doors on an Escalade again! :angry: Unless I am paid like $5000! :biggrin: George's Pontiac is lookin' good!


----------



## westcoastridin




----------



## westcoastridin




----------



## westcoastridin

i think thats it for todAY HOPE YOU GUYS LIKE THE PICS


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Sep 4 2006, 01:51 PM~6101950
> *i think thats it for todAY HOPE YOU GUYS LIKE THE PICS
> *


love the pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Sep 4 2006, 02:51 PM~6101950
> *i think thats it for todAY HOPE YOU GUYS LIKE THE PICS
> *


YEA MAN THEY ARE GOOD


----------



## fundimotorsports

Looks like you guys had fun.. :biggrin:


----------



## mylowrider88

:biggrin: come on is not that hard


> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Sep 4 2006, 02:33 PM~6101883
> *LOL, I forgot about that picture.  I will NEVER put a set of Lambo doors on an Escalade again!  :angry:    Unless I am paid like $5000! :biggrin:  George's Pontiac is lookin' good!
> *


----------



## fundimotorsports

3rd page today. whats up slow pooks.. everybody working on there toys.. :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

they started a new topic homie..


----------



## fundimotorsports

Hey guys. you all are invited to my house for a cook out / fish off... :biggrin: 




Pm me for better directions.. I live right of 64...
lots of food like above.. :biggrin: 

Got my crew coming out of J'ville and sum Fay and Goldsburo peeps too..


----------



## BLACKLOWRIDERS10

> _Originally posted by rideslowimpala_@Jun 3 2006, 07:00 PM~5546665
> *what's up everbody
> *


FUCK YOU BITCH :angry:


----------



## CarolinaGirl

:0


----------



## payfred




----------



## LOWYALTY1

ttt


----------



## LOWYALTY1

go to page 154 to 158 for pictures from last year lowrider car show


----------



## fundimotorsports

brought out from the dead.. :0


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 22 2007, 07:46 PM~7749081
> *brought out from the dead.. :0
> *


 :biggrin: 
go to page 154 to 158 for pictures from last year lowrider car show


----------



## illholla

:wave:


----------



## The Scientist

I was wondering who brought this topics back! :0 Hope to see everybody out there this year! :thumbsup:


----------



## fundimotorsports

I am trying this out.. right down lee street..


Arab ridin


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 23 2007, 08:17 AM~7753320
> *I am trying this out.. right down lee street..
> Arab ridin
> *




:0 damn thas scary :cheesy:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

ttt

I thought you guys had a topic about lowriding in NC.

I need to know about the lowriding scene in Charlotte. I might be moving there for my job....can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Apr 25 2007, 10:36 AM~7770289
> *ttt
> 
> I thought you guys had a topic about lowriding in NC.
> 
> I need to know about the lowriding scene in Charlotte.  I might be moving there for my job....can anyone point me in the right direction?
> *


Look in post rides. the Southern crew hangs out there.. 

nc / sc clubs around you..


----------



## SED-LOC

ttt


----------



## KadillakKing

:biggrin: it almost here again..... :biggrin:


----------



## bigbody93

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Apr 25 2007, 10:36 AM~7770289
> *ttt
> 
> I thought you guys had a topic about lowriding in NC.
> 
> I need to know about the lowriding scene in Charlotte.  I might be moving there for my job....can anyone point me in the right direction?
> *


word u can be close to us :biggrin:


----------

